# Sticky  Picture of the Day



## colbyjack

well i see we have a album thread, im going to start a picture of the day thread.

go ahead post up, 1 picture per day of anything: outdoors, your birds, lofts, scenery, nature, animals. 

I'm sure you all have a ton a pics so limit or hold yourself back to 1 a day and this thread will live on for a long time if you keep it alive by posting. 

ill start it off. 

Picture of my bird Baldy hanging out.










-chris


----------



## LUCKYT

Chris! Good for you! you are really getting into it! Once i get a chance i will post some of my rollers. I have to get one of my "TECH"Sons to transfer from the digital, to my Comp. I AM SO LOST AT THAT!!!! Dave


----------



## Lovebirds

One of my YB's relaxing in the trap.......LOL


----------



## Brummie

Dave .
Put up that speckled cock. No! the speckled cock you got from Iowa. Beautiful bird.


----------



## RjSteed




----------



## g0ldenb0y55

My "Surebet" BB hen.


----------



## Queen

one of my new young birds


----------



## pigeonkeeper

This is my owl !










Edited By Aqua!! Thanks!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is one I just took a few minutes ago, of my bird Angel:


----------



## Lovebirds

Justice543 said:


> That is a realy pretty bird what is in front of him


Thanks. Those are the bobs on the trap and they were locked at the time with a metal rod. We've since taken the bobs off and installed a drop trap which is a million times better than the bobs.


----------



## colbyjack

-chris


----------



## Lovebirds

Nice picture Chris!


----------



## jang786

new pair inside the nest today!


----------



## Lovebirds

That will make a nice little cubby hole for them. Got a bowl in there?


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's my picture for the day. I just wanted to see blue sky and leaves on the trees..........WHERE IS SPRING????


----------



## jang786

Lovebirds said:


> That will make a nice little cubby hole for them. Got a bowl in there?


i put the bowl inside the other nest and they went inside that first and now they are sitting inside this one without a bowl tho.


----------



## Lovebirds

jang786 said:


> i put the bowl inside the other nest and they went inside that first and now they are sitting inside this one without a bowl tho.


See the other thread.


----------



## Dezirrae

Really excellent pictures here 

Chris - you timed your flying shot perfectly 

This one wasn't taken today - but it was at least taken this month. Hope likes to have a relaxing sun bath after her water bath


----------



## Lovebirds

Dezirrae said:


> Really excellent pictures here
> 
> Chris - you timed your flying shot perfectly
> 
> This one wasn't taken today - but it was at least taken this month. Hope likes to have a relaxing sun bath after her water bath


OMG!!! I went straight to the pic without reading.........I thought that bird was DEAD!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Lovebirds said:


> OMG!!! I went straight to the pic without reading.........I thought that bird was DEAD!!


LOL! I thought the same thing! Glad that wasn't the case....


----------



## colbyjack

LOL now that was funny..  -chris


----------



## Dezirrae

Oh my - now that's embarrasing (for me)  should have thought of that... sorry about that... believe me - if anything happened to my Hopey &/or Pidge (God forbide, knock on wood, etc. etc.) you'd have heard me all the way from NJ.


----------



## 2000mustangmia

Here is one of my cuban pouters coming home after looking for a stray pigeon or someone to bring with him.Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Lovebirds

2000mustangmia said:


> Here is one of my cuban pouters coming home after looking for a stray pigeon or someone to bring with him.Hope you guys like it.


Nice picture!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Those are all really nice pictures  !


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's mine for the day. This was last year. The birds were up on the deck outside my bedroom window. Can't wait for the weather to warm up and the lights to go out so I can put my birds on open loft again.


----------



## colbyjack

thats awesome, the one looks like its ready to come in. -chris


----------



## colbyjack

i picked out this one because of its white tipped wings. heres a pic, just hanging out. 
-chris


----------



## jang786

wild pigeon which has a nest in my backyard








flying


----------



## jang786

breeding pair eating








bully cock









sorry if im posting too many pics..


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jang786,* that is a good picture of it flying  .


----------



## jang786

ThePigeonKid said:


> *Jang786,* that is a good picture of it flying  .


Thanks .. i wish my pigeons could fly like that.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jang786,* just to let you know, those are really pretty breeders you have  .


----------



## jang786

ThePigeonKid said:


> *Jang786,* just to let you know, those are really pretty breeders you have  .


thanks again , hey can you please answer my question should i leave the light on at night when the hen lays eggs?


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

Well, this isn't a particularly attractive picture, but it is one that is close to my heart, taken last summer. This is Peter, being his usual goofy self. I had the sprinkler going on the lawn and he decided to go for a run-through! He sat in the middle of the lawn and fluffed himself under the sprinkler. I was howling with laughter! He stayed there for a good 10 minutes, no doubt emerging feeling quite refreshed!


----------



## Jay3

This is our Basil


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Peg 'n Peter,* it looks like it is having a good shower!

*Jay3,* I really like how the feathers are sticking out, do you have a full body pic of it?

Everybody has really good pics  !


----------



## Ed

jang786 said:


> thanks again , hey can you please answer my question should i leave the light on at night when the hen lays eggs?


I only give my birds that are on eggs 16 hours of light
I turn my light off at night


----------



## Rooster2312

Hi I haven't posted much here for quite some time, but some of you may remember my pet pigeons Jax & Paddy. They are now a 'pair'....Paddy surprised me a couple of months ago when I discovered 4 eggs in the nest!

Lindi


----------



## jang786

StoN3d said:


> I only give my birds that are on eggs 16 hours of light
> I turn my light off at night


hey can you give me your timings? like when do you turn your light on and off.
thanks


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

My picture for today

Frankie with his babies


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## Jay3

jang786 said:


> thanks again , hey can you please answer my question should i leave the light on at night when the hen lays eggs?


Why would you leave the light on?


----------



## Jay3

jang786 said:


> hey can you give me your timings? like when do you turn your light on and off.
> thanks


Pigeons like it dark to sleep. I would just turn the lights out when it gets dark, or around that time. I don't always do that, as I work, and have things to do in the loft, so the light is on later. But if you're talking for the pigeons, they don't really need lights on. I do leave a night light on every night though. That way, I can see what's going on. It makes me feel better. Not the pigeons.


----------



## Jay3

Rooster2312 said:


> Hi I haven't posted much here for quite some time, but some of you may remember my pet pigeons Jax & Paddy. They are now a 'pair'....Paddy surprised me a couple of months ago when I discovered 4 eggs in the nest!
> 
> Lindi


Nice shot. They're very cute together.


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> *Peg 'n Peter,* it looks like it is having a good shower!
> 
> *Jay3,* I really like how the feathers are sticking out, do you have a full body pic of it?
> 
> Everybody has really good pics  !


Here's Basil and his mate Pepper.


----------



## wolfwood

Jay3, they are both beauties!!! Basil is simply elegant!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jay3* All of your birds are beautiful  .


----------



## Jay3

Thanks. They're all rescues. We have ferrals, a red saxon monk, a capuchin, roller, homers. Quite the collection. We love them all.


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> Jay3, they are both beauties!!! Basil is simply elegant!!


Thanks. His owner had to get rid of all his birds in a hurry. If we didn't take him, he'd have gone to auction. He even came with a ribbon that he had won at a fair. I like capuchins. Nice birds. And a totally devoted mate. Spends most of his time in the nestbox with his mate. So cute to see them snuggled in there together.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Just want to say such beautiful pictures and beautiful pijies everyone! Good idea Chris!


----------



## Lovebirds

This was always one of my favorite baby pics...........what a "do"...LOL


----------



## colbyjack

looks like me in the morning.... lol -chris


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

ThePigeonKid said:


> Here is my pic for the day:


Great picture, ThePigeonKid! They look like they're dancing it up at a barn dance!


----------



## maryjane

There are some really great pictures, I'm glad you started this thread. 

And Renee, LOL!!! That is so hilarious and cute.

Here is a favorite pic of mine, this is Mrs. Bird when she spotted me one morning.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thanks *Peg 'n Peter*  .

Here is a pic that I took a while back:


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Lovebirds said:


> This was always one of my favorite baby pics...........what a "do"...LOL


OMG! That is one rolly polly baby, Renee! Girl that is too funny!


----------



## eyespyer

I just got this bird from PigeonAuction.com for $26.00
Picked it up yesterday at World of Wings Oklahoma city










I hope it is a proven flier and an good breeder.


----------



## Queen

Smile for the camera in flight


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Queen*, it is a beautiful pic & pigeon  .


----------



## wolfwood

It's just a baby-kind-of-day!
Zephyr & Cayman (today) @ 6 & 7 days. This is Calypso's 2nd clutch (Luna was his 1st) and Atlantis' 1st...and they are both being such great parents! We're glad we let these 2 little ones come into the world!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*wolfwood*, That is really good composition. You take some really good pics  .


----------



## LUCKYT

Yes, Wolfwood, great pictures of baby vultures! ERR... I mean squeeks LOL! GREAT PICTURE!!!!! Dave


----------



## wolfwood

Thank you - both of you! It helps when the baby vultures (and parent) cooperate ...


----------



## Maggie-NC

Wolfwood, terrific picture of two cuties. Their mohawks are particularly fetching.


----------



## Jay3

They're really cute. Give us more pics as they grow.


----------



## colbyjack

looks like a hawk for a sec... lol -chris


----------



## LUCKYT

Yep, it does,
nice pic. Chris. Dave


----------



## RodSD

Wolfwood,
Nice composition!

Chris,
Yep. I like the coloring. I'll bet the crows will chase that one, too.


----------



## Jay3

Pretty one. Nice shot.


----------



## Lovebirds

This is an old picture from 2007 when I was raising a couple of Satinettes in the house. Junebug decided to just crawl right in the bucket and have lunch....


----------



## Jay3

Cute picture. She looks like a June Bug. The name is perfect.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Chris*, That is a really good pic  .

Here is a pic I took earlier of my squab feeding:


----------



## wolfwood

That's VERY cute, PTK!! Great timing!


----------



## Jay3

Nice shot. Very cute.


----------



## Jay3

This is my Screech before his first moult.


----------



## wolfwood

What a sweet face he's got!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jay3*, What a beautiful bird/pic  .


----------



## Queen

ThePigeonKid said:


> *Chris*, That is a really good pic  .
> 
> Here is a pic I took earlier of my squab feeding:


This is gorgeous picture. Lucky to snap it at the right moment.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Queen*, Thanks.


----------



## Jay3

I know. The timing of that picture was great. It's really sweet.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I have more pics, do you guys want to see them?


----------



## Jay3

we love pictures. Are they of the baby?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Yes, they are of the baby and daddy having feeding time.

I'll go and upload them now...


----------



## Jay3

Sure. Let's see 'em.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here they are:


----------



## Jay3

Adorable. Do you spend a lot of time in the loft?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Yeah, when it is warm out.  This pigeon (the dad) is the most friendly of all my pigeons and even sits on my finger.  I have a pic of him on my finger in my albums.


----------



## RodSD

ThePigeonKid,

They are adorable. Nice pictures!


----------



## RodSD

Renee,

Junebug was funny! Did you give it away?


----------



## colbyjack

great pictures, keep them coming. -chris


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is a pic of the squab today:


----------



## Jay3

Here's Screech after his moult. Quite a change. He's a nice bird.


----------



## RodSD

ThePigeonKid,
Your pictures are getting cuter each day. Love that baby picture there. The caption for that would be "Here is looking at you kid!"


----------



## risingstarfans




----------



## Msfreebird

All these pictures are just beautiful!!! Except the toilet - thats great! lol
I gotta get to work catching some good pictures.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is a pic of the squab today:


----------



## Msfreebird

This is what Gunnar thinks of all these great pictures!!!


----------



## LUCKYT

LOL! he gives the look like my rat terrier does..... Only in a bigger way! Dave


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for today.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Msfreebird said:


> This is what Gunnar thinks of all these great pictures!!!


That's a mean looking dog!


----------



## Msfreebird

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> That's a mean looking dog!


Gunnar doesn't have a mean bone in his body 
HE'S SMILING!  
Haven't you ever seen a dog smile?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## Lovebirds

RodSD said:


> Renee,
> 
> Junebug was funny! Did you give it away?


Yes, I gave Junebug and Charlie (the nest mate) to a member here, who we haven't heard from in a LONG time.........


----------



## BABY PIGEON

Msfreebird said:


> This is what Gunnar thinks of all these great pictures!!!



AHHH ZOMBIE DOG LOOKING FOR SOME BIRDS!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Here is my picture for today....nice kitty.....


----------



## colbyjack

lol - chris


----------



## Queen

That is a great shot! Thanks goodness for glass


----------



## LUCKYT

Notice which end the bird is showing? LOL!


----------



## wolfwood

*Our guy, 'NAVIGATOR' (Roller x Oriental Frill)*


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> *Our guy, 'NAVIGATOR' (Roller x Oriental Frill)*


Beautiful Shot! Beautiful bird too.


----------



## Jay3

My boy Mica


----------



## wolfwood

What a pretty bird!!! I took the liberty of playing a bit....hope you don't mind (If you have a higher resolution photo you can send me...it will come out much better)
*JAY3's MICA*


----------



## Lovebirds

*Rudy*

Doing what he does the best. What can I say?


----------



## wolfwood

Yanno, Renee - I have long thought that this pose should be written into the Sheltie breed standard!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

wolfwood said:


> Yanno, Renee - I have long thought that this pose should be written into the Sheltie breed standard!!!


So they all do that? He HAS to lay against something with his feet in the air, propped up........he's so funny........


----------



## wolfwood

Lovebirds said:


> So they all do that? He HAS to lay against something with his feet in the air, propped up........he's so funny........


I'm looking a 3 now! (OK - - - and 2 young Bengal cats, too....who, apparently want us to believe they're really Shelties)


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> What a pretty bird!!! I took the liberty of playing a bit....hope you don't mind (If you have a higher resolution photo you can send me...it will come out much better)
> *JAY3's MICA*


Oh.......I love it. Thank you.I'll have to get a better pic and send it to you.


----------



## wolfwood

Did you change the size of the photo to post it here? This photo works real well 'cuz her (?) head is tilted and her personality shows well). If the actual photo is larger (pixels), maybe you could just send it to me via eMail....


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> Did you change the size of the photo to post it here? This photo works real well 'cuz her (?) head is tilted and her personality shows well). If the actual photo is larger (pixels), maybe you could just send it to me via eMail....


No. I didn't change the size. That's it. Thanks though.


----------



## wolfwood

Jay3 said:


> No. I didn't change the size. That's it. Thanks though.


Oh - I'm not done!!!! I have the 'majic powers' to ADD pixels I'll mess with it tomorrow to see what I can do... (I LOVE doing this stuff!!!) And, if you just can't stand to not take photos of this pretty bird....see if you can get a photo with her head filling more of the frame.


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> Oh - I'm not done!!!! I have the 'majic powers' to ADD pixels I'll mess with it tomorrow to see what I can do... (I LOVE doing this stuff!!!) And, if you just can't stand to not take photos of this pretty bird....see if you can get a photo with her head filling more of the frame.


I love taking pictures. I'll try to get some tomorrow. Mica is a definate male. He's young, but if it's a female, then it's a female with a TON of male hormones! LOL.


----------



## wolfwood

Pardon me! HE is a very HANDSOME guy!!


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> Pardon me! HE is a very HANDSOME guy!!


He says Thank you! LOL


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Here's my pic for today.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*g0ldenb0y55*, That is the same type of nest bowl I use.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

sometimes you have to go the Wal-Mart way!......Lol.


----------



## jang786

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> sometimes you have to go the Wal-Mart way!......Lol.


you can buy those from walmart?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

jang786 said:


> you can buy those from walmart?


You certainly can! They're in the dog section with the dog bowls. I think I got mine for no more than a $1.50.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

I love this thread. I check it every day. All the pictures are great! It really makes my day! Thanks everyone


----------



## colbyjack

needs to be a sticky someday.... lol -chris


----------



## Jay3

My Pinz..............Just being cute.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## wolfwood

Azore, looking JUST like her mom!


----------



## Jay3

TPK---That's a nice shot.


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> Azore, looking JUST like her mom!


Beautiful bird. Nice face.


----------



## Guest

great pictures but I myself like to see the whole bird myself so keep them coming


----------



## Jay3

SCREECH


----------



## Queen

Fantail Ronald


----------



## TAWhatley

colbyjack said:


> needs to be a sticky someday.... lol -chris


Consider it stuck! 

Terry


----------



## Queen

This is a photo of my window after a young wedding bird flew straight into it about an hour ago ouch!! the noise was very loud. The bird is OK nothing broken except his pride.


----------



## LUCKYT

First round off of new Oriental roller Pair. Dave


----------



## Jay3

Queen said:


> This is a photo of my window after a young wedding bird flew straight into it about an hour ago ouch!! the noise was very loud. The bird is OK nothing broken except his pride.


WOW! What a shot. Looks just like a bird! The shape and all. I have heard that the white birds are even more powdery than the others. Is that true? That's really quite a picture. Surprised he is okay, but glad he is.


----------



## Queen

Jay3 said:


> WOW! What a shot. Looks just like a bird! The shape and all. I have heard that the white birds are even more powdery than the others. Is that true? That's really quite a picture. Surprised he is okay, but glad he is.


I think they seem more powdery as the white can be seen more than other colours.

I couldn't believe the mark on the window is was hard to photograph


----------



## Jay3

Queen said:


> I think they seem more powdery as the white can be seen more than other colours.
> 
> I couldn't believe the mark on the window is was hard to photograph


Well that's one great picture. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jay3

Bishop


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Bishop


 great picture! I love it!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Queen said:


> This is a photo of my window after a young wedding bird flew straight into it about an hour ago ouch!! the noise was very loud. The bird is OK nothing broken except his pride.


OUCH!!! Great shot!


----------



## Queen

Jay3 said:


> Bishop


Clicked at the right moment 

It's like showing off


----------



## Jay3

Sammy and Gully's babies at 4 weeks


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Jay3 said:


>


Is this the same bird?


----------



## mr squeaks

OUCH is right, Queen!! Sure glad to hear the bird is OK...doesn't happen that often after a "run-in" with a window!! 

GREAT SHOW OF BISHOP!!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Is this the same bird?


Yes. The same bird. He was two weeks old in the first picture I think. Now he's a little over 4 weeks. And getting big. Looks a lot like his Daddy.


----------



## colbyjack

today


----------



## LUCKYT

Queen, did that bird have Insurance? LOL! Glad the bird is alright.. Dave


----------



## LUCKYT

Jay3, it looks like you put a lot of work into that Post!  Dave


----------



## LUCKYT

Colbyjack, it looks like they are feeling at home... Dave


----------



## Jay3

LUCKYT said:


> Jay3, it looks like you put a lot of work into that Post!  Dave


Actually, it only takes a few seconds in Picasa.


----------



## wolfwood

I just couldn't go out to the loft without the camera today ...


----------



## Jay3

Oh Judi, what a cutie! Nice pictures.


----------



## TerriB

Love the mix of baby beak and fuzz! I bet this bird matures into a real stunner.


----------



## colbyjack

i cant wait till my birds have a lil guy... -chris


----------



## Lovebirds

Jay3 said:


> Oh *Judi*, what a *cutie*! Nice pictures.


Nice rhyme.........LOL


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

A picture of Dolly last week after a very eventful day for her, an old picture of Julio with Popeye that I found last week, and a recent picture of a friend with two of my birds...


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

ThePigeonKid said:


> Here is my pic for the day:


How absolutely adorable!


----------



## jang786

pigeons taking a bath in the rain and the male was sitting on the eggs inside.


----------



## Jay3

That is so cool. I've never seen them bath in the rain. How cute! I will be taking the winter roof off the aviary soon. Maybe I'll get to see mine do that. 
BTW........I love your signature.


----------



## Jay3

Here is Autumn


----------



## wolfwood

What a pretty bird Autumn is! And what a nice photo you caught!!!


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> What a pretty bird Autumn is! And what a nice photo you caught!!!


Thank you Judi. Feel free to play with it if you like. You'll only improve it. LOL


----------



## jang786

Jay3 said:


> That is so cool. I've never seen them bath in the rain. How cute! I will be taking the winter roof off the aviary soon. Maybe I'll get to see mine do that.
> BTW........I love your signature.


yes they love bathing in rain and thanks


----------



## wolfwood

Here ya go (OK - so I like the white feathered borders...not everyone does. Let me know if you was to see it otherwise). 









Also, I would suggest you check your camera and see if you can adjust the "quality" (ie. fine, super fine, normal, etc). Most digitals will let you do this. IF this photo is straight from the camera .... it's sized only for use on-line or via eMail .... and will only print well up to about 4x6 or 5x7. You took a really nice photo of your baby. If you wanted it for your wall, it would require "more pixels" ... ie. "fine" or "super fine" setting. (Hint: I take all photos at the highest setting I can - - even if I don't plan to blow-up a photo because I don't want to limit how I can use it later.) Of course, if you do this, you will then need to reduce the size before posting it on-line or eMailing ... OK. I'll stop


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

The picture of Autumn inspired me! Here's my pass at a portrait style processing of your original. I hope you don't mind!










Henry


----------



## wolfwood

Nice job, Henry!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

wolfwood said:


> Nice job, Henry!


Thanks! I couldn't pass up the opportunity...Lol. It's such a nice capture.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Our latest little rescue baby resting after being fed.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

This isn't a very good picture, but I wanted everyone to see how well we all get along here at the nut house! This is a picture of my cat Mini sharing the porch with Peter. Peter is the coolest guy.... he will share *his* porch with anyone, even the cats!


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> Here ya go (OK - so I like the white feathered borders...not everyone does. Let me know if you was to see it otherwise).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I would suggest you check your camera and see if you can adjust the "quality" (ie. fine, super fine, normal, etc). Most digitals will let you do this. IF this photo is straight from the camera .... it's sized only for use on-line or via eMail .... and will only print well up to about 4x6 or 5x7. You took a really nice photo of your baby. If you wanted it for your wall, it would require "more pixels" ... ie. "fine" or "super fine" setting. (Hint: I take all photos at the highest setting I can - - even if I don't plan to blow-up a photo because I don't want to limit how I can use it later.) Of course, if you do this, you will then need to reduce the size before posting it on-line or eMailing ... OK. I'll stop


Thanks for the info. I'll try that. Actually, I think the whitle borders look really nice. Thank you for improving again.


----------



## Jay3

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> The picture of Autumn inspired me! Here's my pass at a portrait style processing of your original. I hope you don't mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry


WOW! You made her look like a cover girl. LOL. That's beautiful. Thanks. So many talented people on here!


----------



## Guest

how about making your bird the pigeon of the month then like this


----------



## Jay3

OMG LOKOTA! You are too much! That's neat! I wish I had the talent you guys have. Who 'da thought of a calendar! I like it. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

hey sometimes you gatta think big lol  hope you liked it  I could make you a whole calendar if you wanted lol


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

You guys post such cool pictures. A calendar....what a great idea!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

LokotaLoft said:


> how about making your bird the pigeon of the month then like this


Nice one Lakota! I own a photography stuio and calendars are a big hit with the customers. Way to think Big!

Henry


----------



## Jay3

LokotaLoft said:


> hey sometimes you gatta think big lol  hope you liked it  I could make you a whole calendar if you wanted lol


I love it. Thanks.


----------



## TerriB

Jay3 said:


> ...You made her look like a cover girl...


You know, she really "works" the camera - definitely model material! What breed is she?



ThePigeonKid said:


> Here is my pic for the day:
> ...


And just look at the lower birds eying the higher perch - just got to get that little bit higher up!  Beautifully conditioned birds!


----------



## LUCKYT

Good job Lakota... Dave


----------



## Guest

this ones for the Davemeister


----------



## Jay3

TerriB said:


> You know, she really "works" the camera - definitely model material! What breed is she?
> 
> 
> 
> And just look at the lower birds eying the higher perch - just got to get that little bit higher up!  Beautifully conditioned birds!


Hi TerriB--She's a part fantail mix. A rescue. She is a pretty bird. Think she knows it though.

And Lokota, you did a great job on Daves birds. Hey...........when you're good, you're good!


----------



## LUCKYT

Dude!.... Lakota you are the best! that is great! thanks for the Tip on my Budhas, as well as that great PICTURE. Your buddy always.... Dave


----------



## LUCKYT

May i copy that Lakota? Dave


----------



## Guest

lol I did make it for you Dave so its yours now


----------



## Jay3

Screech


----------



## joaquinguardia

*palomo de clase*


----------



## Jay3

HAPPY EASTER EVERYBODY!










These cute little guys hop around our backyard every year. Aside from feasting on our plants and flowers, they also enjoy the bird seed that we put out for the wild birds that visit our yard. Whenever we let the dogs out, we first have to do a yard check to make sure they're not out and about. It's like a little wild animal farm around here. LOL.


----------



## velo99

Here is one of my favorite hens.

v99


----------



## Jay3

She's a prety little bird, isn't she?


----------



## DayWalker

*had to post our first squabs!!!*

Happy Easter everyone - - look what the bunny brought us!! Well, okay, it's not a bunny.


----------



## Jay3

Aw, so cute! An Easter baby.


----------



## pattersonk2002

*baby fantail*

Mom I think I can fly


----------



## Jay3

Cute. He'll be flying soon enough. LOL.


----------



## A_Smith

The smile was priceless.  Happy Easter to ALL.


----------



## Jay3

That was a cute picture.


----------



## TerriB

That palomo de clase is a very classy bird,

Great picture of an adorable EasterBunny, Jay3!

Lovely clear colors on your hen, velo99.



pattersonk2002 said:


> Mom I think I can fly


What a cutie!!!



A_Smith said:


> The smile was priceless.  Happy Easter to ALL.


Good job starting them young!


----------



## ezemaxima

Here's mine...

Fireball (right) and his mate Sprint


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

I love all the new pictures! More, more, and more please


----------



## Msfreebird

_Gretta (bottom) and her friends waiting for their new loft
They are SOOO tame!_


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Msfreebird*, that is a very good pic  .


----------



## Maggie-NC

Terrific pictures everyone. I am enjoying this thread so much seeing all the beautiful pigeons and other little critters.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

This is a very cool thread. I stop by this thread everday.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> This is a very cool thread. I stop by this thread everday.


Me too  .


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> _Gretta (bottom) and her friends waiting for their new loft
> They are SOOO tame!_


That's great. When will it be ready? Remember, we want to see pictures when you're done. I think you'll enjoy getting it ready for them. And I think they're gonna love it.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> That's great. When will it be ready? Remember, we want to see pictures when you're done. I think you'll enjoy getting it ready for them. And I think they're gonna love it.


I'm hoping to have their new loft done for the first part of June. I'm still "staring" at it trying to think of the best design as far as safety and maintainability (LOL) I've been looking at alot of other people's pictures to get ideas. I'd really like to put a heater in it for the winter also.
Once I decide the layout, It will be done quickly.


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> I'm hoping to have their new loft done for the first part of June. I'm still "staring" at it trying to think of the best design as far as safety and maintainability (LOL) I've been looking at alot of other people's pictures to get ideas. I'd really like to put a heater in it for the winter also.
> Once I decide the layout, It will be done quickly.


Sounds good. You'll have to keep us updated. I think a heater is a good idea. You can keep it on low just to keep the chill off. I use the heating elements, as you know, but still keep one of those oil filled radiator type ones in there for the coldest times. It's a lot more enjoyable when you want to spend time with your birds, and it isn't below zero in the loft!


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Sounds good. You'll have to keep us updated. I think a heater is a good idea. You can keep it on low just to keep the chill off. I use the heating elements, as you know, but still keep one of those oil filled radiator type ones in there for the coldest times. It's a lot more enjoyable when you want to spend time with your birds, and it isn't below zero in the loft!


I have a couple of those oil filled radiators. I'm told they are very safe - do you think so?


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> I have a couple of those oil filled radiators. I'm told they are very safe - do you think so?


After checking many out. And talking to a lot of people, that's why I got mine. I love it. When it was very cold out, I always kept it pretty low, but it kept the birds nice and warm. Yes, they're supposed to be pretty safe.


----------



## Jay3

The two babies I posted earlier. They're just over 5 weeks now.


----------



## Msfreebird

*My picture for the day*










This little guy had just left the nest when the rats broke in, and survived with a cut on his chest. His favorite perch is on top of the light at night - that I STILL keep on because of the attack!


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> This little guy had just left the nest when the rats broke in, and survived with a cut on his chest. His favorite perch is on top of the light at night - that I STILL keep on because of the attack!


Such a pretty bird. I'm glad he survived the attack. Can you blame him? I always keep a night light on in the loft. I can just look out quick as I go by and check on things. Besides, they're so used to it, that when the bulb blew out, and I turned off the light that night. They were all upset, and noisey. They like to be able to see what's going on. Makes us both feel better.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Such a pretty bird. I'm glad he survived the attack. Can you blame him? I always keep a night light on in the loft. I can just look out quick as I go by and check on things. Besides, they're so used to it, that when the bulb blew out, and I turned off the light that night. They were all upset, and noisey. They like to be able to see what's going on. Makes us both feel better.


LOL, I hear that! I came home late from work one night and hadn't turned the light on yet. Went in to turn it on and they were all "frozen" on their perches!
They've gotten use to the light and it makes me and them feel better!
Light stays on - forever!


----------



## plamski

*Jacobin*

Here is one Cock Jacobin.


----------



## amyable

WOW, That's so cool, I've never seen anything like that before.
Can they fly??


----------



## Lovebirds

*My babies*

Took the doggies in for baths and haircuts today. Ain't she cute?



















And here's my hunky baby. He looks SO much better.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

plamski said:


> Here is one Cock Jacobin.


I can't see it's face....which way is it looking? lol


----------



## plamski

amyable said:


> WOW, That's so cool, I've never seen anything like that before.
> Can they fly??


Yes.They can fly to the top of the roof.Which is good enought


----------



## plamski

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I can't see it's face....which way is it looking? lol


Oh, don't ask. It takes me about 45 minutes a bird to give it a vitamin because of that.


----------



## wolfwood

Renee, that last photo looks dangerous!! Killer Sheltie!!

(he's sooooooo cute!)


----------



## Msfreebird

"Say what?"
I think the shelty is very cute!










'Angeleena'


----------



## amyable

plamski said:


> Oh, don't ask. It takes me about 45 minutes a bird to give it a vitamin because of that.


LOL. I just love that picture, any chance of one from the front sometime? (or is that the front?)


----------



## Msfreebird

plamski said:


> Here is one Cock Jacobin.


How do Jacobins do in colder climates?


----------



## plamski

Hello. I use to have Jacobin in Bulgaria. The same weather like in New York. They did great, no problem at all.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

Msfreebird said:


> "Say what?"
> I think the shelty is very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Angeleena'


Oh, what a cutey-pie! Is that a Chow dog? They are my favorites, well, one of my favorite dogs. She is gorgeous!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

plamski said:


> Oh, don't ask. It takes me about 45 minutes a bird to give it a vitamin because of that.


Lol, too funny!.....


----------



## Jay3

She is a pretty dog. So is the sheltie. Love both their fur coats.


----------



## wolfwood

Since we seem to be on a non-pijjie theme here, our Bengal Boy wants in too!

We were playing (ok - I was playing....HE was dead serious!!!) last night with CatNip Bubbles and, as usual, I couldn't resist picking up the camera!!


----------



## Brummie

wolfwood said:


> Since we seem to be on a non-pijjie theme here, our Bengal Boy wants in too!
> 
> We were playing (ok - I was playing....HE was dead serious!!!) last night with CatNip Bubbles and, as usual, I couldn't resist picking up the camera!!


Did you miss a comma? Or do they realy have catnip bubble's out there?


----------



## Brummie

Did you miss a comma? Are there realy catnip bubble's out there?


----------



## wolfwood

They _REALLY_ do have Catnip Bubbles...made special for the feline creatures with MUCH LESS soap!

In fact, here's a link (but if you Google "Catnip Blowing Bubbles", you'll find lots more)
http://bubbleblowers.com/pages/43.html


----------



## mr squeaks

How GREAT, Wolfwood!! What a BEAUTIFUL picture!! And, such a handsome boy!

Hey, for cats, the battle IS the thing! Talk about being out to WIN!! ROFL 

Hugs and Scritches

Shi  and 
Twiggy and Timmy, who say "MEOOW" (cat for "greetings!")


----------



## Jay3

Nice shot Judi. I like the bubble.


----------



## Msfreebird

Peg 'n Peter said:


> Oh, what a cutey-pie! Is that a Chow dog? They are my favorites, well, one of my favorite dogs. She is gorgeous!


Yes, she's a Chow Chow. She's my newest baby, 1 yr old now. My other one is 15 yrs old.


----------



## DayWalker

*My Sebastian*

My lonely capuchin who I need to find a girlfriend for...


----------



## amyable

wolfwood said:


> Since we seem to be on a non-pijjie theme here, our Bengal Boy wants in too!
> 
> We were playing (ok - I was playing....HE was dead serious!!!) last night with CatNip Bubbles and, as usual, I couldn't resist picking up the camera!!


That's just brilliant.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Took the doggies in for baths and haircuts today. Ain't she cute?












And here's my hunky baby. He looks SO much better.










Awwwww . . . your pups are so cute Renee! I used to groom dogs . . . for 32 years!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

wolfwood said:


> Since we seem to be on a non-pijjie theme here, our Bengal Boy wants in too!
> 
> We were playing (ok - I was playing....HE was dead serious!!!) last night with CatNip Bubbles and, as usual, I couldn't resist picking up the camera!!


THAT is a really cool picture! Bengals are BIG kitties!


----------



## wolfwood

bluebirdsnfur said:


> Bengals are BIG kitties!


"Big muuuushes", you mean! That guy doesn't have a clue that he's so close to the wild ... although his sister (& housemate) has full control of EVERY one of her wild genes!! Yeah - our boy ("Chui") is only 15mths and a solid (fit) 12# (his sister - "Mara" - is now 11#). The boys can get to be 21# (fit!). We have another year or so 'till we reach full maturity, but I don't think he's going that far. I'll tell ya, tho' - our 18 y/o Siamese is sure glad we got 2 Bengals to keep _each other _occupied!! They really are AWESOME cats (I'd have a house full if I could and I'm *not* a "cat person"). They are soooo much like dogs, I've even clicker trained them to "come", "sit", & "sit up" the same way ("down" is next) !!!

OK - enough about CATS Here's my Photo of the Day. He thought the peanuts looked kinda interesting


----------



## TerriB

What an adorable little baby face! The yellow fuzz eyebrows are a nice touch.


----------



## Maggie-NC

wolfwood said:


> "Big muuuushes", you mean! That guy doesn't have a clue that he's so close to the wild ... although his sister (& housemate) has full control of EVERY one of her wild genes!! Yeah - our boy ("Chui") is only 15mths and a solid (fit) 12# (his sister - "Mara" - is now 11#). The boys can get to be 21# (fit!). We have another year or so 'till we reach full maturity, but I don't think he's going that far. I'll tell ya, tho' - our 18 y/o Siamese is sure glad we got 2 Bengals to keep _each other _occupied!! They really are AWESOME cats (I'd have a house full if I could and I'm *not* a "cat person"). They are soooo much like dogs, I've even clicker trained them to "come", "sit", & "sit up" the same way ("down" is next) !!!
> 
> OK - enough about CATS Here's my Photo of the Day. He thought the peanuts looked kinda interesting
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=566&
> pictureid=7037


Terrific picture. Love the new feathers coming in above his beak and his little yellow "horns". Just adorable. The picture itself is wonderful with the different colors and clarity.


----------



## eyespyer

DayWalker said:


> My lonely capuchin who I need to find a girlfriend for...


What an ugly bird... LOL


----------



## Jay3

Very cute bird. Nice shot.


----------



## Jay3

Six weeks today! Still haven't got a name yet.


----------



## Queen

Amazing how the beak is half brown an half white Beautiul


----------



## Msfreebird

*Beautiful Headshots*

How do you get them so clear?
This is my attempt at that--








Not too good - can't get the "blur" out of it. I'll keep working at it.


----------



## james fillbrook

my frist young


----------



## Lovebirds

james fillbrook said:


> my frist young


lol........They look like they telling secrets..........very cute.


----------



## amyable

My Two New Woodie Rescue Babies. Tweedle Dum and Tweedle Dee.


----------



## wolfwood

VERY cute!! I've never seen an adult (NOT in _NEW_ England) so would love it if you kept posting their pix!!!


----------



## amyable

wolfwood said:


> VERY cute!! I've never seen an adult (NOT in _NEW_ England) so would love it if you kept posting their pix!!!


Sure. Just hope I can raise them ok, but will keep a picture record as they go along.


----------



## Jay3

James Fillbrook---Congratulations on your first young! They're precious. Please post pictures as they grow.
Amyable--Yes, I too would love to watch these two grow up. They're so cute.


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> How do you get them so clear?
> This is my attempt at that--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too good - can't get the "blur" out of it. I'll keep working at it.



Waynette, what kind of camera are you using? Are you sure you're not moving? Maybe a tripod would help.


----------



## wolfwood

Actually, it looks like the entire photo is "grainy" which would indicate that the actual size of the image is too small to be enlarged. As Jay3 asked, what kind of camera are you using? You may be able to change the size (sometimes indicated as "fine", "super fine", "normal", etc.) - - this adds pixels to the image and will allow it to be enlarged without decreasing the quality. Of course, being in focus is still key.


----------



## Jay3

Sammy, Daddy to the two babies.


----------



## Charis

That is such a great picture, Jay and this is a wonderful thread. I've been following it and enjoying all the wonderful pictures.


----------



## Jay3

Charis said:


> That is such a great picture, Jay and this is a wonderful thread. I've been following it and enjoying all the wonderful pictures.


Thanks Charis. I just love to watch him fly. If you remember, when we first went to pick him up in Millbury, he had been walking around the neighborhood for a couple of days. Couldn't fly. The poor thing weighed like a feather, and he couldn't even keep feed down. He was starving to death. Thank God those kind people caught him and found PT online. That was last October. He's a great bird, and doing fine now. I remember how excited I was the first time he finally flew. Even if it was across my living room. LOL. I still just love to see him fly.


----------



## Charis

I remember. You did a wonderful job with him.


----------



## Jay3

Thanks, but if you remember, you helped a lot.


----------



## Charis

I only made a couple of phone calls. You shouldered the responsibility. The pat on the back belongs to no one other than yourself. The end.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, what kind of camera are you using? Are you sure you're not moving? Maybe a tripod would help.


A cheap one - lol
It's an HP auto focus that came with my photo printer.
And I was quite far away from him. It was a full body shot with him sitting at the top of the loft.


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> A cheap one - lol
> It's an HP auto focus that came with my photo printer.
> And I was quite far away from him. It was a full body shot with him sitting at the top of the loft.



LOL. I hear ya. I would love to be able to buy an expensive camera with different lenses. I have a couple of different Kodak zoom cameras. Plus an extra lense to go on them if I want. They're fun though, and I can get pretty good shots with them. Maybe someday I'll be able to get a more expensive one. You could zoom in on shots like that one where he was on the roof with a Kodak zoom for a couple hundred dollars. You'll never get the quality that you can crop to a closeup from that distance with a regular cheap camera. Go to Kodak and check out the zoom cameras. Sometimes, you can find them on sale.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Jay3 said:


> Sammy, Daddy to the two babies.



Jay3 I love this picture and the bird is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jay3

Thank you Debbie. That is Sammy. I'll tell him you said that. It was cute today. They were all bathing out in the aviary, and his babies had their first bath. Cute to see them all together. Sammy, Gully, and the two kids. I'll have to check and see how the pictures came out.


----------



## Jay3

The Kids, learning to eat chopped peanuts. He dropped one just as I shot the picture.


----------



## Msfreebird

Great shots!!!! I love the last one


----------



## colbyjack

awesome pics folks, -chris


----------



## jang786

here are the squabs 
















when do they open their eyes? when should i band them?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Jay3, your pictures are wonderful. The last one, of the two eating peanuts would make a great LOLPigeon picture. I can never think of good captions though.

Jang, your babies are so sweet. They should begin opening their eyes about the 4th or 5th day. Not sure about the banding age.



Ed (StoN3d) just made this post on another thread about the age to band: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=377071&postcount=2


----------



## Jay3

Yes, you would usually band them around 5 to 7 days, but if they are small, the band may come right off. I found my first band on the loft floor the next day. I skipped a day, and when I did band the next day, it just made it on. If I had waited another day, it wouldn't have gone on. They grow so fast at that age. And if you miss it, you miss it.


----------



## Jay3

Thanks Maggie, I think they're so cute and funny at that age. And pijjies are very photogenic. Not my talent......they're just great models!


----------



## jang786

Lady Tarheel, Thanks .. i'll put the band on the 6th day.


----------



## Jay3

jang786, I meant to tell you how adorable your babies are. Hope you'll post pictures as they grow. Do you have pictures of the parents?


----------



## jang786

Jay3 said:


> jang786, I meant to tell you how adorable your babies are. Hope you'll post pictures as they grow. Do you have pictures of the parents?


thanks, yes i'll try to post the pics as they grow and heres the pic of the parents.


----------



## Jay3

You have pretty birds. The babies should be pretty.


----------



## wolfwood

Jay3, that's a BEAUTIFUL motion shot!!!

Can't wait for our Aviary to be built (and our loft to get turned) so I can just sit outside and watch my kids fly .... and catch some shots on the wing!!


----------



## Msfreebird

*The Cleanup Committee!*

I dropped some seed on the ground when I was cleaning out the fantails cage.
Didn't take long for the "cleanup committee" to come in! (Of course they waited for the dogs to go inside - )
I counted 10! (sorry for the bad shot - its thru the screen)


----------



## Ed

here is my picture of the day
it was raining and the bird was sitting in the aviary


----------



## Jay3

What a great shot! I love the beads of water all over him. Love it!


----------



## Ed

here is my picture of the day


----------



## Maggie-NC

Ed, stunning shot.


----------



## Teresa

Great shots, Ed! Love the one with the rain drops, and the last pigeon will be doing jazz hands next, I expect...


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*StoN3d,* That is a really good pic.


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> here is my picture of the day


Does this bird have 11 flights or am I counting wrong?


----------



## Brummie

Lovebirds said:


> Does this bird have 11 flights or am I counting wrong?


I don't know Renee, seem's like I'm counting ten on one wing, yet eleven on another...nothing's impossible.


----------



## Lovebirds

Brummie said:


> I don't know Renee, seem's like I'm counting ten on one wing, yet eleven on another...nothing's impossible.


OMG.........that bird will fly crooked!!! LOL
Yea, that's what I count too...............


----------



## kalel

hi dont know if any pics are ok or if only pics of pigeons are wanted. anyway this is my new baby diamond dove. going to keep him with his parents so any suggestions for a name are welcome


----------



## Teresa

What a darling baby! As he's a 'diamond', how about Whitefire?


----------



## wolfwood

NAHHHH - ALL picture are more than welcome (heck, we've even had photos of *cats* posted )

What an adorable little guy/gal!!! Name? How 'bout *Ice* or *Facet* ?


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

kalel said:


> hi dont know if any pics are ok or if only pics of pigeons are wanted. anyway this is my new baby diamond dove. going to keep him with his parents so any suggestions for a name are welcome


Well, I don't know if it's just my computer monitor or what but as soon as I saw the picture of that adorable little baby I noticed little splashes of caramel coloring on her (him?) so the first word that popped into my head was 'taffy'. So, that's my suggestion for a name: Taffy


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

wolfwood said:


> NAHHHH - ALL picture are more than welcome (heck, we've even had photos of *cats* posted )
> 
> What an adorable little guy/gal!!! Name? How 'bout *Ice* or *Facet* ?


Oh dear, is that in reference to my pic of Peter and my cat Mini? Believe me, I would not have them together if there was even the slightest chance that someone would get injured. Mini is 17 years old, my other cat Ben is 10, and the pigeons could not care less about them. AND, the cats could not care less about the birds either. They've known each other for 7 years now, and routinely share the porch together. I know it sounds bizarre but... well, I guess it is bizarre!


----------



## mr squeaks

ROFL!

I have 4 pigeons and 2 cats in a 1 bdrm apartment.

Mr. Squeaks is well known on the site for his "attitude" and absolute rulership over the cats and everthing and everyone in the apartment! 

Sometimes, my one cat, Twiggy Dee, will provoke him into chasing her, which he always does. Since Squeaks can't fly, she jumps on the bed and teases him from above. But once she jumps down, the chase is on again!

My other cat, Timmy Troll, is scared to death of Squeaks and avoids him at all costs! 

Living with Fur 'n Feathers is a never ending adventure!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d, that's a great shot, but I still love the one in the rain. Now that's a shot!

Kalel, that little one is precious. Hope you'll post more as he grows.


----------



## wolfwood

Peg 'n Peter said:


> Oh dear, is that in reference to my pic of Peter and my cat Mini? Believe me, I would not have them together if there was even the slightest chance that someone would get injured. Mini is 17 years old, my other cat Ben is 10, and the pigeons could not care less about them. AND, the cats could not care less about the birds either. They've known each other for 7 years now, and routinely share the porch together. I know it sounds bizarre but... well, I guess it is bizarre!


 No - - - actually I made the reference to my own posting of a cat photo. I'm tremendously impressed by those of you who have cats and pijies together .... EVER! My Bengals would ... well, let's just say that it wouldn't be pretty


----------



## mr squeaks

wolfwood said:


> No - - - actually I made the reference to my own posting of a cat photo. I'm tremendously impressed by those of you who have cats and pijies together .... EVER! My Bengals would ... well, let's just say that it wouldn't be pretty



I agree, Wolfwood...ordinarily, I would say the same about cats and pijies. BUT, of course, as the sayings go: "rules are made to be broken" ... "never say never" ... "there are always exceptions"...etc. etc.

When I found Squeaks and knew he could never be released, I really felt up a creek! A pigeon with FOUR cats AND me to share a 660 sq. ft. apartment?! 


Of course, the KIND of cats you have can make a difference too. I was very lucky that one was a fraidy cat, one was a mother/nuturer, one would be willing to tease but not kill and my Scottish Fold just wanted to ignore Squeaks. Also, we are talking about a large racing homing pigeon with more attitude than all 4 cats put together! He wasn't about to let them frighten him and that made a tremendous difference!

And, of course, time changed the dynamics. Now, 4 pijies and only 2 cats.

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day  :


----------



## Ed

Here are a few pics for today

I called this picture "Chow Time"









and I called this one "Freedom" 
Its two of my Young Birds loft flying


----------



## jang786

here are the squabs 4 days old and one of the squab is opening eyes and it tried to peck me lol


----------



## Ed

nice pics of the baby birds


----------



## jang786

Thank you


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d--nice pics, 
TPK--they always look so cute, sitting there next to the other egg. LOL.
jang786--those are nice fat little ones. Very cute.


----------



## Jay3

The weather here on the weekend was beautiful. Sammy and Gullys kids went in for their first bath. They were so cute. Pushed right in amongst the others.


----------



## Lovebirds

Great pics everyone! I've got one of "chow time" too Ed.......I'll have to find it and post it. 
Here's my pic for the day


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> Here are a few pics for today
> 
> I called this picture "Chow Time"


I called my "breakfast time".......this was in 2006......I had WAY too many birds. LOL


----------



## amyable

mr squeaks said:


> Living with Fur 'n Feathers is a never ending adventure!
> 
> Love, Hugs and Scritches
> 
> Shi


Any pictures coming Shi ??? Love to see them all sometime ! 

Janet

I just love this thread, the first thing I come to each day.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Wow! That's a lot of pigeons.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, wow, you did have a lot of birds then. LOVE the first picture - little guy has cheeks like a chipmunk - so cute!


----------



## Maggie-NC

TPK, and Jang - loved your pictures. Baby pigeons always make me smile.

Ed, I hope you don't mind but your flying picture graces my desktop as we speak!

Jay3 - that picture is just adorable. Looks like he had a great time bathing. Love the expression on his face.


----------



## mr squeaks

amyable said:


> Any pictures coming Shi ??? Love to see them all sometime !
> 
> Janet
> 
> I just love this thread, the first thing I come to each day.


For now, Janet, my "words" will have to be my pictures. 
I don't own a digital camera and am also computer challenged! 

However, all is not lost as I do know where to go for advice! I call Cindy (AZWhitefeather) my photography guru. All the pictures that have been posted on PT were taken and posted by Cindy! I am MOST GRATEFUL! 

I won't say "never"...one of these days when I and the site least expect...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Ed

Lady Tarheel said:


> TPK, and Jang - loved your pictures. Baby pigeons always make me smile.
> 
> Ed, I hope you don't mind but your flying picture graces my desktop as we speak!
> 
> Jay3 - that picture is just adorable. Looks like he had a great time bathing. Love the expression on his face.


I dont mind at all 
Im kinda honored lol
I just started the photography hobby and hope to take pictures like the pros do one day


----------



## Ed

my picture for today 
this pictures was taken with a 28-200mm 3.5 macro lens


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> my picture for today
> this pictures was taken with a 28-200mm 3.5 macro lens


Very nice.......I almost blew on it to see if it would scatter in the wind......


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## Ed

nice snapshot of your birds
how high is the roof on your loft?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

StoN3d said:


> my picture for today
> this pictures was taken with a 28-200mm 3.5 macro lens


Nice shot Ed great depth of field. What kind of gear do you have? I work with both canon and nikon.


----------



## Ed

I have a nikon d40
just grabbed myself a 90mm 1:1 macro lens yesterday 
cant wait till this weekend to take some pics


----------



## ThePigeonKid

StoN3d said:


> nice snapshot of your birds
> how high is the roof on your loft?


Thanks, and it is 8ft 8in from the floor.


----------



## Ed

does that high of a ceiling make it hard to catch the birds?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

StoN3d said:


> does that high of a ceiling make it hard to catch the birds?


No, it does not.


----------



## Jay3

My pic of the day.


----------



## Ed

wow
did you take that pic yourself?


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> wow
> did you take that pic yourself?


Sure did. I love nature shots. I don't have an expensive camera, but I bought a telephoto lense for it, and I can get some pretty good shots. Actually, I don't think I used the lense on this one. I often have the camera with me, and if I have a break in my shedule at work, I sometimes go looking for things to photograph. Nature things. It's fun. Maybe some day I'll be able to get a really good camera with lots of different lenses. Now THAT would be fun!


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

Jay3 said:


> My pic of the day.


Oh, I miss the bees so much. Never see them around anymore. Beautiful picture!


----------



## mr squeaks

Maybe it's just me, Jay, but that camera did one FANTASTIC job with the bee picture!! CLEAR and STUNNING!!

MANY THANKS! You have a wonderful gift!

Hugs

Shi


----------



## Jay3

Thank you. I'd just rather be outside than working. So on the nice days, when I have time, I'm chasing nature all over the place. On that particular day, it chased me back! LOL.


----------



## wolfwood

mr squeaks said:


> Maybe it's just me, Jay, but that camera did one FANTASTIC job with the bee picture!! CLEAR and STUNNING!!
> 
> MANY THANKS! You have a wonderful gift!
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Shi


Au contraire! The camera and lens do have alot to do with quality but subject, composition, and patience are all about the photographer!!! Nice job Jay3 (you don't need any "fancier camera" than what you've got!!!!)


----------



## Ed

wolfwood said:


> Au contraire! The camera and lens do have alot to do with quality but subject, composition, and patience are all about the photographer!!! Nice job Jay3 (you don't need any "fancier camera" than what you've got!!!!)


AGREED!!


----------



## Ed

Here are my pictures for today


----------



## wolfwood

NICE! 

<we're a few weeks away from wild bird eggs ...>


----------



## Jay3

That is sooooo cool! I love the first picture. It's great! Do you know what kind of eggs they are? Great shot.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Jay3, great picture. I like the "upside-down" aspect of the bee in the picture. Really interesting and pretty.

Ed, I love your picture. Not sure, but could be robin eggs.


----------



## amyable

Jay3 said:


> That is sooooo cool! I love the first picture. It's great! Do you know what kind of eggs they are? Great shot.


Blackbird eggs I think. Great picture !.


----------



## Ed

umm idk the name of the bird but I know its one of those birds that when you get too close to the nest they dive bomb you 
no matter how big you are
they dive bomb my dogs all the time
its a riot to watch LOL
I think it might be a grackle or a mocking bird
its looks something like those do


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Jay3 said:


> My pic of the day.


That's truly a professional looking shot! Great work!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jay3* Nice pic of the bee. Good job.

*StoN3d*Nice shot!

Here is my pic for the day I took it last year. They are robbin eggs.


----------



## wolfwood

Azore - basking in today's 80* sunshine!!


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> *Jay3* Nice pic of the bee. Good job.
> 
> *StoN3d*Nice shot!
> 
> Here is my pic for the day I took it last year. They are robbin eggs.


Very pretty pic.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thanks.


----------



## mr squeaks

I am really enjoying these pictures!!

Looks like the site has some GREAT photographers!! 

I'm waiting to see results of these pictures being entered in contests! Winners for sure!!

Many thanks for brightening my day!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Jay3

Not a great shot, it was getting later in the day, and very shady under that tree, but the subject matter is cute.


----------



## Lovebirds

Jay3 said:


> Not a great shot, it was getting later in the day, and very shady under that tree, but the subject matter is cute.


What a sweet picture! I think it's a GREAT shot!


----------



## Jay3

Thanks Renee. I had just gotten the camera, and was practicing. It could be much clearer, but it was just so cute to watch them. I was breeding mealworms for the carolina wrens that come to our yard, and when I would put them out, all the parents who had hatchlings would flock to the mealworm feeders. And I knew that all the babies had full bellies before bedtime. Also gives you great photo opportunities! I cheat! LOL.


----------



## amyable

Jay3 said:


> Not a great shot, it was getting later in the day, and very shady under that tree, but the subject matter is cute.


That is so good, it's just being there at the right moment, you must have a lot of patience Jay3.


----------



## Charis

OH MY GOSH, Jay. I think that is the perfect picture. Adorable.
I just love those House Sparrows.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Jay, another beautiful picture. We raise mealworms too - especially for our bluebirds. I just received an order to replenish our stock.


----------



## Jay3

Lady Tarheel said:


> Jay, another beautiful picture. We raise mealworms too - especially for our bluebirds. I just received an order to replenish our stock.


Last summer, when we had 10 pigeon cages in our dining room,(You just had to see that!), while their enclosure was being transformed into the loft, It got to be a bit much. I had a triple shelved unit, with plastic boxes, screened covers............. Worms, the beetles that laid the worm eggs, etc. Cleaning bird cages, Changing worm boxes. Like I said, it got to be a bit much. Not to mention how much my husband loved being pushed out of the dining room. And did I mention that I also have a job? So last summer, we turned the worms lose, and concentrated on the pigeons. Now it's springtime, and the babies are coming, and I wish I had kept up the worms. I'll probably send for some more and start again. I had a cute little carolina wren who would come to my hand for the worms. I really miss that. I just love playing with all the creatures that come to our yard.


----------



## Jay3

Charis said:


> OH MY GOSH, Jay. I think that is the perfect picture. Adorable.
> I just love those House Sparrows.


Thanks Charis. If you like them, you'd love it here! They're all over the place. And nesting in many of our bird houses.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jay3*, That is a very good pic of the birds.


----------



## jang786

squabs at 7 days


----------



## spirit wings

wow! you guys have some great photos!...nothing like the color of a robins egg. here is a shot of my dog Husker ,and my love...my sweet nephew Dale.


----------



## Jay3

What a cute shot. Nothing like a boy and a dog!


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

*I love this thread*

Here's mine. This is a little guy I rescued about two months back. He flew into the neighbour's window, and she found him lying on the sidewalk outside. She was just going to leave him there and see if he recovered (????) but I went running over and got him. She put him in a mini orange box for me to take home. He had a nasty bump on his head, as you can probably see in the picture. But, after three days of TLC, he was ready to go. I released him and he flew way up to a high branch on the spruce tree I have in my backyard. I didn't see him for about a month, then one night when I was in the study, I heard a familiar sound. I ran outside and there he was, on the same branch on the same tree! I like to think he came back to say 'thanks'. He's a white-wing crossbill I think. I did not give him a name because I knew it would be harder to part with him when the time came.


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> umm idk the name of the bird but I know its one of those birds that when you get too close to the nest they dive bomb you
> no matter how big you are
> they dive bomb my dogs all the time
> its a riot to watch LOL
> I think it might be a grackle or a mocking bird
> its looks something like those do


I believe you are referring to a mocking bird. They're terrible for that. I hate it when they nest in our yard, as they constantly dive bomb our dogs, who run under the bushes to get away from them. And they scream at us whenever we are in too close a proximity to the nest. The year we had a nest in the yard, we got so tired of being screamed at relentlessly. They are great to watch fly though, as they do these arial acrobatics. I didn't know what their eggs looked like.


----------



## Jay3

jang786 said:


> squabs at 7 days


Nothing cuter than a chubby little squab.


----------



## Jay3

Peg 'n Peter said:


> Here's mine. This is a little guy I rescued about two months back. He flew into the neighbour's window, and she found him lying on the sidewalk outside. She was just going to leave him there and see if he recovered (????) but I went running over and got him. She put him in a mini orange box for me to take home. He had a nasty bump on his head, as you can probably see in the picture. But, after three days of TLC, he was ready to go. I released him and he flew way up to a high branch on the spruce tree I have in my backyard. I didn't see him for about a month, then one night when I was in the study, I heard a familiar sound. I ran outside and there he was, on the same branch on the same tree! I like to think he came back to say 'thanks'. He's a white-wing crossbill I think. I did not give him a name because I knew it would be harder to part with him when the time came.


Wow! What a beautiful little thing. Look at the colors. Beautiful.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide

Hmm, where shall I sit next?


----------



## Jay3

Cute picture. Looks like he's just sitting there enjoying the day.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## Jay3

Nice looking bird TPK.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thanks. That is one of the first two pigeons I got.


----------



## Jay3

How long ago was that?


----------



## Jay3

During one of our walks in the woods, I noticed this chicadee having lunch. Didn't do much for my appetite though. LOL.


----------



## Ed

very nice pics!
keep them coming!


----------



## Ed

here is my picture for the day
I took this pic today while at brookside gardens
I dont know what kind of frog it is but I know it was doing a mating call.
you can see the vibrations the sound it made in the water around it


----------



## Jay3

OMG, That is so COOL! I love frogs anyway, and that shot is absolutely great! Mind if I put it on my desktop?


----------



## LUCKYT

Good Pic.! Not a Frog, it is a toad... Dave


----------



## Jay3

I like both. I know it has bumps, but do toads sit in the water like that? I've never seen a toad do that. And they like gardens, but water?


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

Neat pic! I love frogs/toads..... they're so funny-looking that they're cute. I didn't know there was a difference between the two tho'?


----------



## Jay3

Well yea. Frogs live in the water. Toads on land. Frogs have webbed feet.


----------



## Jay3

Awww, that's cute! But they look kinda weird on the floor. What would make them want to nest on the floor?


----------



## TerriB

Jay3 said:


> During one of our walks in the woods, I noticed this chicadee having lunch. Didn't do much for my appetite though. LOL.
> ...


"New diet aide - video of birds eating bugs! Guaranteed to decrease you appetite!!!"


----------



## Ed

Jay3 said:


> OMG, That is so COOL! I love frogs anyway, and that shot is absolutely great! Mind if I put it on my desktop?


go right ahead 
I dont mind at all!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

ThePigeonKid said:


> *Jay3* Nice pic of the bee. Good job.
> 
> *StoN3d*Nice shot!
> 
> Here is my pic for the day I took it last year. They are robbin eggs.


Wow! blue eggs! I wonder how they get the blue color. Great picture.


----------



## Ed

Here is my picture for today
This is a little waterfall that was inside the conservatory at Brookside Garden.
It was a warm day yesterday and it felt so refreshingl sitting next to it.


----------



## spirit wings

StoN3d said:


> go right ahead
> I dont mind at all!!


cool pic of mr. toad! and the waterfall.


----------



## Ed

tyvm 
I really enjoy taking pictures now lol
having a really good camera tends to do that sometimes


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Ed you have a great eye for photography....Keep it Up!


----------



## Ed

tyvm Golden 
I just picked up the hobby a couple weeks ago
Hopefully I will learn how to take much better pictures
that will take time and patience though


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d, the waterfall is beautiful. Thanks. You DO have a good eye.


----------



## wolfwood

I'm LOVING all these great photos!!!

Spring has finally arrived at Wolfwood!!! Of course, this year, we had Summer before Spring. 95* on Saturday and 90* on Sunday, but a perfect no-humidity-80* today. The cats were going NUTS this morning - - - over THIS ... on our front porch ("their" window is just off to the right a bit.) I managed to sneak out and around the house before he moved!!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv

*love this thread...great way to start the day!*

I have just found this thread... and I LOVE it!.. We just visited the Phoenix Zoo, the Giraffes are one of my many favorites... I loved this shot...((makes you feel like your in Africa)) so I thought I'd share....We had a beautiful day and it was so nice to be out in the sun. Spring is indeed upon us... (although this 102 degree weather were having in Arizona feels like SUMMER!...UGH!


----------



## mr squeaks

PHOENIX ZOO, Jenn??

I live pretty close by in Mesa across from Mesa Community College at Dobson and Southern!

Let me know when you are in this area again...maybe we can say HOWDY!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi 

Now, Jenn, you _know_ the temps started dropping after that ONE 102 degree day...


----------



## wolfwood

FloridaLuv said:


> I have just found this thread... and I LOVE it!.. We just visited the Phoenix Zoo, the Giraffes are one of my many favorites... I loved this shot...((*makes you feel like your in Africa)*) so I thought I'd share....[/IMG]


....and _NOW_ YOU *ARE!!!!*








*Kenya, Africa 2007*


----------



## FloridaLuv

mr squeaks said:


> PHOENIX ZOO, Jenn??
> 
> I live pretty close by in Mesa across from Mesa Community College at Dobson and Southern!
> 
> Let me know when you are in this area again...maybe we can say HOWDY!!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> 
> Shi
> 
> Now, Jenn, you _know_ the temps started dropping after that ONE 102 degree day...


I'd love to Shi.... any Pijie lover is a friend of mine!.... I'll let ya know when were up there again... were season pass holders to the ZOO... When I'm not at home with my own ZOO... well.... guess where we are!...LOL


AND...just to add:  NOT complaining about the weather today AT ALL.. still have my WINDOWS open... NO A/C today!!!! WHOO---hooo!


----------



## mr squeaks

I am a member of the Desert Botanical Gardens, another VERY interesting place to visit!

Still have ONE free admission ticket good until 2/28/2010. 

Just for fun, I will send you my phone number and e-mail address by PM.

ALSO, Cindy (AZWhitefeather) lives just around the corner from me and KIPPY doesn't live that far away either...maybe we could all get together? We even have a Village Inn down the street where I coordinated a "members" lunch get together a few years ago! SUCH FUN!!

You MUST see Cindy's aviary and her birds!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> I'm LOVING all these great photos!!!
> 
> Spring has finally arrived at Wolfwood!!! Of course, this year, we had Summer before Spring. 95* on Saturday and 90* on Sunday, but a perfect no-humidity-80* today. The cats were going NUTS this morning - - - over THIS ... on our front porch ("their" window is just off to the right a bit.) I managed to sneak out and around the house before he moved!!!!


I love chipmonks. They're so cute. Nice dog statue too. Nice shot!


----------



## FloridaLuv

wolfwood said:


> ....and _NOW_ YOU *ARE!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kenya, Africa 2007*



WOW.... THAT is one BEAUTIFUL picture... MAN, WISH I could GOOOOO! What an amazing experience you must have had!!!!
Very cool...


----------



## Ed

that is a very nice shot!!!
lucky the little critter didnt run away
thats the problem I have
with me being so tall all the little animals RUN when they see my coming


----------



## wolfwood

StoN3d said:


> that is a very nice shot!!!
> lucky the little critter didnt run away
> thats the problem I have
> with me being so tall all the little animals RUN when they see my coming


You've got the camera and you ABSOLUTELY have the skill ...now you just need to add a few Bengal Cats to your kit! I think I have them to thank for distracting him ... they were less than 1' behind him ... motionless (not even sure they were breathing) but I'm CERTAIN he knew they were there. Poor guy...probably didn't know which MONSTER to run away from or which direction to go.


----------



## wolfwood

FloridaLuv said:


> WOW.... THAT is one BEAUTIFUL picture... MAN, WISH I could GOOOOO! What an amazing experience you must have had!!!!
> Very cool...


*MAGIC! PURE MAGIC!!!!*

...brought home 5000 photos and 6 hrs of video, too - - - and that was after discarding 100s every night.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Jay3 said:


> How long ago was that?


I have had pigeons for over two years. I took the photo about a year ago.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Wow! blue eggs! I wonder how they get the blue color. Great picture.


Thanks. You all take really good pics.


----------



## Chilangz

*Indian Fantails*

Here is the pic of my Indian Fantails.


----------



## Ed

those are some very beautiful birds!!!
here is my picture for the day
I call it "Beetle Hike"


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Chilangz,* those are nice looking birds. 

*StoN3d,* nice pic - keep them coming.


----------



## Ed

this is one of my FAVORITE colors on a pigeon


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I like light brown/tan pigeons, though I don't have any with that color.


----------



## lwerden

The Indian Fantails are MAGNIFICANT!!!!!!


----------



## Jay3

Chilangz, you have some beautiful birds.

StoN3d, You're getting into macro. Nice. I like your beetle.


----------



## Jay3

Hey StoN3d.......................My bug can eat your bug!


----------



## Ed

yes I agree you bug is way cooler than mine 
I hope to get some bug shots like that


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> yes I agree you bug is way cooler than mine
> I hope to get some bug shots like that


All you have to do is to go out in a field, and look like a complete idiot, while you chase bugs around, carrying your camera, and waiting for a cooperative one that will pose for you, while you focus your camera.


----------



## Ed

kinda like when im trying to get birds to trap
sitting in my yard
shaking a can and whistling to the sky LOL


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> kinda like when im trying to get birds to trap
> sitting in my yard
> shaking a can and whistling to the sky LOL


Yes, pretty much like that. LOL!!! So you should be good at this then.


----------



## Chilangz

hi ston3d, love the color of your pigeons.


----------



## Ed

Here is another bug shot attempt 
you can see all the pollen we have had around here the last few days
its been so bad!!!
all the cars have a layer of yellow dust


----------



## Maggie-NC

You guys are soooooooo good! I love bugs so enjoy these pictures a lot.

Ed, put up the one you did on caterpillar's web.


----------



## Ed

as requested


----------



## wolfwood

I was hoping NOT to see them again until this Fall ....

Lousy subject  but good photo ..... color & focus are dead on (and you did a really good job of photoshopping IN those green leaves & photoshooping OUT the flames on the nest)


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> You guys are soooooooo good! *I love bugs *so enjoy these pictures a lot.
> 
> Ed, put up the one you did on caterpillar's web.



Oh Maggie..........you just tickle me............LOL
The pictures ARE good........but I don't plan on getting close enough to the bugs to take a picture............we all keep our distance and we're all happy......


----------



## wolfwood

Lovebirds said:


> Oh Maggie..........you just tickle me............LOL
> The pictures ARE good........but I don't plan on getting close enough to the bugs to take a picture............we all keep our distance and we're all happy......


We've come to the same agreement here at Wolfwood!


----------



## mr squeaks

I'm with Maggie...I LOVE bug pictures (well, not cockroaches!  I am quite terrified of them!).

Hey, Ed...guess you will have to either make like the Lone Ranger with a mask on the _lower_ part of your face OR not breathe!!  

*GREAT PICTURES EVERYONE!!*

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Wow Ed, you make a gallery thread for all your photos! Good work.


----------



## FloridaLuv

Many ROUNDS of applause.. These are FANTASTIC photos!!!!


----------



## jang786

squabs at 11 days


----------



## Lovebirds

jang786 said:


> squabs at 11 days


CUTE! Looks like you've got a red one and a white one..........need a blue one to go with them.........LOL


----------



## jang786

Lovebirds said:


> CUTE! Looks like you've got a red one and a white one..........need a blue one to go with them.........LOL


how come their colors are different?I mean their parents are white, dad has some black markings but anyways i hope the colors come out good.. i like red color lol


----------



## Lovebirds

jang786 said:


> how come their colors are different?I mean their parents are white, dad has some black markings but anyways i hope the colors come out good.. i like red color lol


I could be wrong about the red color. That's what it appears to be in the picture though.........Does the white baby have any colored feathers? You probably can't tell just yet. Give it another 3 or 4 days........those little feathers will really start popping.


----------



## LUCKYT

LOL! Ed, i hope you Torched those Tent Catarpillers after you took that Shot! Dave


----------



## wolfwood

LUCKYT said:


> LOL! Ed, i hope you Torched those Tent Catarpillers after you took that Shot! Dave


He just photoshopped out the flames!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

wolfwood said:


> He just photoshopped out the flames!


Did he really? Wow nice work Ed!


----------



## Lovebirds

LUCKYT said:


> LOL! Ed, i hope you Torched those Tent Catarpillers after you took that Shot! Dave





wolfwood said:


> He just photoshopped out the flames!


I don't get it?


----------



## Jay3

Ed, Great Picture of the caterpillers. My chicadee will be right over for a few. LOL.
My pic of the day is a Sea Gull.


----------



## Jay3

Your loft is cute. So are the babies, but it looks like their legs are splaying out. Can you post more pics of them? There isn't much nesting material under them, and that could cause splayed leg. I'm not sure. You could put tabacco stems, or straw, or even sticks under them, that they could grab onto with their feet. That helps to prevent it. Possible to post a couple more pictures of the babies?


----------



## Jay3

Lovebirds said:


> I don't get it?


She's being smart. She's trying to say that he really burned them, and there were flames in the picture, but he removed them in the program PHOTO SHOP.


----------



## Charis

Jay3 said:


> Your loft is cute. So are the babies, but it looks like their legs are splaying out. Can you post more pics of them? There isn't much nesting material under them, and that could cause splayed leg. I'm not sure. You could put tabacco stems, or straw, or even sticks under them, that they could grab onto with their feet. That helps to prevent it. Possible to post a couple more pictures of the babies?


I agree with you, Jay.


----------



## Chilangz

Beautiful looking loft


----------



## Msfreebird

*Newest Babies!*









This little guy is from 2 hens (I thought!) that have been inside since last fall, waiting for the good weather, to go back outside! Guess they'll have to wait a little longer to go out.


----------



## Msfreebird

*Gretta and Friends*

Moved out to the loft!










Gretta's in the foreground - moving up to the top!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

Jay3 said:


> Your loft is cute. So are the babies, *but it looks like their legs are splaying out. *Can you post more pics of them? There isn't much nesting material under them, and that could cause splayed leg. I'm not sure. You could put tabacco stems, or straw, or even sticks under them, that they could grab onto with their feet. That helps to prevent it. Possible to post a couple more pictures of the babies?


They are........better fix that ASAP.....like NOW..........


----------



## Msfreebird

*My Camera Stinks*

Its Time To Get A New (better) One!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

Msfreebird said:


> Its Time To Get A New (better) One!!!


Cute babies......love the white ones........the single doesn't look like he really give a hoot whether he's got two moms or a dad and mom..........he said long as they feed him.....what the heck? LOL


----------



## Msfreebird

Lovebirds said:


> Cute babies......love the white ones........the single doesn't look like he really give a hoot whether he's got two moms or a dad and mom..........he said long as they feed him.....what the heck? LOL


Still don't know who's mom and who's dad - both on him all the time 
But he really is spoiled!
Parents are a cocoa brown color, so I'm curious as to what color he'll be --


----------



## Lovebirds

Msfreebird said:


> Still don't know who's mom and who's dad - both on him all the time
> But he really is spoiled!
> Parents are a cocoa brown color, so I'm curious as to what color he'll be --


Probably the same color......


----------



## amyable

A bit of a cheat as it wasn't taken today.

My Two Woodie Rescues At About Two Weeks Old.










The Same Two At 20 Days.


----------



## Jay3

amyable, that's not cheating. The pictures don't have to be taken today. They're adorable. Please keep posting pics as they get older. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Jay3

Justice543 said:


> Thats not the nest they are in it is an empty nesting box that I take pic of my birds from the nest they go in is about a few inches High with sticks and ceader


But their legs are still splayed, it looks like. If you fix them now, they'll heal. If not, they won't be able to walk normally. Do you see how they go out to the side?


----------



## Jay3

Waynette, I love those two little snowballs. And as far as the baby hatching from two hens, (you thought), don't feel bad. I was greatly surprised when this past March 5th I found that a wooden egg had hatched! And I was doing so well about keeping up with them up until that point. All we could do at that point was to wait for the other wooden egg (we thought) to hatch too. LOL.


----------



## jang786

12 days


----------



## Jay3

Lots of spring babies. They're all cute.


----------



## Jay3

Justice543 said:


> How do you fix it


Here's a link to a website that explains how you can fix it. There are other ways too. The legs can be taped into position with self adhesive bandage. It will stick to itself, but not the birds legs. They have to be checked daily to make sure that they aren't too tight. Don't want to cut off the circulation. Others will probably come in with ways that they use. But it has to be taken care of now, while they're so young and growing.
http://www.parrotparrot.com/splay/


----------



## Msfreebird

This guy refuses to have his picture taken!!! I've tried all angles - I'll just call him my "headless bird"


----------



## Msfreebird

*More American Fantails*

These were a little more willing.......



















And this one didn't have a choice


----------



## Lovebirds

*Peek-a-boo*

Here's My Pic For The Day.


----------



## Msfreebird

Awh....their cute!


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

Msfreebird, that 'headless' one is so funny! He sure is good-looking from the shoulders down! ;-)
Here's my pic of the day..... again, I'm not a good pic-taker but everyone wants to show off pics of their *kids* right? Here's Peg and Peter and Murray the chipwood moose. I love how Peggy is in mid-step.


----------



## Jay3

Waynette, your birds are beautiful, and your getting better at picture taking. Did you just take 'em? Their great!


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, your birds are beautiful, and your getting better at picture taking. Did you just take 'em? Their great!


I took all these today. My camera is terrible! I tried to take some "flying" shots but the shutter speed is way too slow. By the time it took the picture - the bird had gone by  I want a better camera.
I did manage to get a picture of my "headless" bird tonight  here he is......


----------



## lwerden

Waynette............your birds are absolutely georgeous!!!!! The headless bird is a scream.


----------



## Msfreebird

*Had to throw this picture in!!!*

This is Owen Lucas, my very 1st grandchild! Born December 26, 2008.
(not use to anything that doesn't have fur or feathers on it - but I'm having alot of fun relearning!)


----------



## Msfreebird

lwerden said:


> Waynette............your birds are absolutely georgeous!!!!! The headless bird is a scream.


Thank you - that one particular bird has a camera phobia! Every time I point a camera at him, he hides his head. I think he got it from me lol.
I only got that picture of him tonight because it was dark outside.


----------



## Jay3

Renee, what a cute picture.


----------



## Jay3

Waynette, he's cute. Congrats!


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> I took all these today. My camera is terrible! I tried to take some "flying" shots but the shutter speed is way too slow. By the time it took the picture - the bird had gone by  I want a better camera.
> I did manage to get a picture of my "headless" bird tonight  here he is......


Wow! With a head, he is beautiful. LOL.


----------



## Jay3

Peg 'n Peter said:


> Msfreebird, that 'headless' one is so funny! He sure is good-looking from the shoulders down! ;-)
> Here's my pic of the day..... again, I'm not a good pic-taker but everyone wants to show off pics of their *kids* right? Here's Peg and Peter and Murray the chipwood moose. I love how Peggy is in mid-step.


Peg 'N Peter look very comfortable out there. Just relaxing on the porch. Cute.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

Jay3 said:


> Peg 'N Peter look very comfortable out there. Just relaxing on the porch. Cute.


Thank you!


----------



## Chilangz

Msfreebird,

Your birds are gorgeous. Especially the headless ones...LOL


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Msfreebird,*










Nice fantails.


----------



## Msfreebird

Thank you Pigeon Kid and Chilangz.
Fantails are my favorite, their so comical in their movements. I could sit and watch them for hours.


----------



## Ed

here is my picture fot today


----------



## vista

StoN3d said:


> here is my picture fot today


Irrelevant. With regards your signature. Truly indeed, StoN3D. I work on minimum wage. I took advantage of the available overtime. Took another job on the weekend. I was able to save money for a house (pending) in 7 years. I can buy the house anytime, cash!

We all are given free will, indeed, StoN3D. Make use of it. If you want to buy something, work for it.

Back to the topic


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*StoN3d,* I love your pics, keep them coming. 



Msfreebird said:


> Thank you Pigeon Kid and Chilangz.
> Fantails are my favorite, their so comical in their movements. I could sit and watch them for hours.


I love seeing fantail pics, someday I want to get fantails of my own.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Wow, I hate to sound like I'm continually repeating myself, but, these pictures are terrific. Waynette, your grandbaby is cute as can be. I also loved the headless shot.

Vista, I could not figure out what point you're trying to make. Ed is a valued member and a responsible person.


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Wow, I hate to sound like I'm continually repeating myself, but, these pictures are terrific. Waynette, your grandbaby is cute as can be. I also loved the headless shot.
> 
> *Vista, I could not figure out what point you're trying to make. Ed is a valued member and a responsible person*.


Love all the pictures too!! Who needs a photo contest?

I agree with Maggie...Vista, what point ARE you trying to make? I'm in the dark too. 

Love and hugs

Shi


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d, I love the flower. Nice colors, and it sure is nice to see them blooming again!
My picture for the day is a night spider. They hide in cracks and crevices during the day, but as soon as it gets dark, out they come, hoping for a poor little night moth or whatever else passes their web to fall in. As the sun comes up, they go back into hiding.


----------



## mr squeaks

He/She is a BEAUTY!!

Of course, I anticipate some s from some of the members as they SUDENLY come upon your beautiful picture! 

Well done!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Jay3

Thanks. It's kinda creepy trying to get pictures of them at night. They hate the flash, and start crawling around. It gives you goosebumps. Spiders creep me out, but I wanted to get a few good shots of them.


----------



## FloridaLuv

mr squeaks said:


> He/She is a BEAUTY!!
> 
> Of course, I anticipate some s from some of the members as they SUDENLY come upon your beautiful picture!
> 
> Well done!!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Shi



Yep!!!!!...ME.... I did exactly THAT!I have NO idea why; but ...EEEKKKKKK!
Although... setting aside the EEEKKKK factor the picture is stunning! I may not care for the spider... but the beauty "in all" is evident!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


What a sweet baby... and growing up too fast ...I'm sure of it! He is precious Waynette!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

and Peg -N-Peter are just... SO CUTE! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also glad the Head-less pijie found out out he's not really ostrich! LOL...

Love them all great Job everyone!


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> StoN3d, I love the flower. Nice colors, and it sure is nice to see them blooming again!
> My picture for the day is a night spider. They hide in cracks and crevices during the day, but as soon as it gets dark, out they come, hoping for a poor little night moth or whatever else passes their web to fall in. As the sun comes up, they go back into hiding.


Great shot... but--YUK!!! I'm terrified of spiders 
I heat with wood so its not uncommon to find spiders in the house every so often 
I got out of bed one morning this winter and my big toe was BIGGER than usual, bright red and had a little pin hole in it!! SPIDER BITE 
Great shot though


----------



## Chilangz

Lovely Night Spider


----------



## Jay3

Actually, I'm scared of spiders too. The other day, I was setting up the loft for the day, and late for work, and when I opened the window to the aviery, coming over the windowsill was a huge brown spider with long legs! I went running for the bug buddy. It is a contraption I bought to catch bugs with. You put it over them, and push a button, and a very thin piece of plastic slides up under them. It contains them so you can take them elsewhere and release them. It was a huge spider, and if it had been anywhere else, I would have run, but I was afraid that the pigeons would notice it and peck at it or something, and it would go after them. So here I am, late for work, and chasing a giant spider all over the aviery. It was awful. I still shudder when I think about it. I really don't like getting anywhere near spiders. But I'll take a picture of just about anything. LOL. Now THAT one would have been an amazing picture, but it was so huge and creepy that I don't think I could have looked at it long enough to focus the camera. I just released it outside.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Actually, I'm scared of spiders too. The other day, I was setting up the loft for the day, and late for work, and when I opened the window to the aviery, coming over the windowsill was a huge brown spider with long legs! I went running for the bug buddy. It is a contraption I bought to catch bugs with. You put it over them, and push a button, and a very thin piece of plastic slides up under them. It contains them so you can take them elsewhere and release them. It was a huge spider, and if it had been anywhere else, I would have run, but I was afraid that the pigeons would notice it and peck at it or something, and it would go after them. So here I am, late for work, and chasing a giant spider all over the aviery. It was awful. I still shudder when I think about it. I really don't like getting anywhere near spiders. But I'll take a picture of just about anything. LOL. Now THAT one would have been an amazing picture, but it was so huge and creepy that I don't think I could have looked at it long enough to focus the camera. I just released it outside.


LOL I can picture that scene in my head.
Where's the video camera when you need it


----------



## Msfreebird

*My Fantail pictures for the day*










This guy is a hoot! Mr Headless - this shot is straight down from the top!










And here he is!










This guy could care less










And this one thinks he's hot stuff!


----------



## Msfreebird

*My Babies for the day*


----------



## Maggie-NC

Waynette, terrific pictures. Mr. Headless is a looker for sure.

I guess I'm weird (well, I don't guess, I know, ) but I have always loved bugs, even spiders though I respect them enough to not pick one up with my bare hand. I think mos of them are really beautiful. Jay, that sounds like a nifty gadget. I just use two small plastic containers and herd the spiders with one into the other and put them outside. We get a lot in the house in late fall, right before cold weather.


----------



## Jay3

Lady Tarheel said:


> Waynette, terrific pictures. Mr. Headless is a looker for sure.
> 
> I guess I'm weird (well, I don't guess, I know, ) but I have always loved bugs, even spiders though I respect them enough to not pick one up with my bare hand. I think mos of them are really beautiful. Jay, that sounds like a nifty gadget. I just use two small plastic containers and herd the spiders with one into the other and put them outside. We get a lot in the house in late fall, right before cold weather.


Maggie, I used to use the plastic containers, but was always afraid that they'd escape and attack me! With the BUG BUDDY, they are contained REEEAAL well.

Waynette, your birds ae beautiful. Those two little white babies .................toooo cute!


----------



## amyable

Another Shot of the baby Woodies, They're growing so fast now.










Tweedle Dee's First Flight Today. Tweedle Dee's First Bath.


----------



## Msfreebird

amyable said:


> Another Shot of the baby Woodies, They're growing so fast now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweedle Dee's First Flight Today. Tweedle Dee's First Bath.


They are soooo cute!
What do Wood Pigeons look like as adults?


----------



## grau geist

Here are a few of my squabs that hatched on April 23rd 




























Mat


----------



## grau geist

Here is what I found in the loft today. 










Hen of the squabs that are hatching right now 










Mat


----------



## amyable

Msfreebird said:


> They are soooo cute!
> What do Wood Pigeons look like as adults?


I'll try and hatch up a picture tomorrow of an adult. The trouble is they are so timid, I only have to blink at the window and they fly off, (that's most adults anyway).
I can't say wait until these are grown as I maybe taking them to a rescue centre to finish off their growing up process ready for release, so sadly I won't see them to the end if I do. Will decide tomorrow.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
grau geist, what good timing with the camera, so sweet.

Loving all these photos, they're brilliant.

Janet


----------



## mr squeaks

And the adorable pictures just keep on a'comin'!! GREAT WORK EVERYONE!! 

Love your "twin" Woodies, Amyable! Where is Tweedle Dum??

I had a feral pair of black SH kittens that were long and slender and named them Twiggy Dee and Twiggy Dum! I only have Twiggy Dee left and she's my "catwalk" model! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Jay3

Amyable, he's too cute. They look so much different than other pigeons. I'll miss seeing them grow. I enjoy it.

Mat, that is a great picture of the hatchling coming out. I love it! And his Mom is a beautiful bird. Very sweet face.

Justice543, He looks very well hidden there behind the feed buckets. Cute.


----------



## Jay3

My pic of the day. I just love these little guys. We usually have one dominate male who keeps a close watch over the feeders, and chases everyone away except for his mate and babies. So we have to put up extra feeders in various places around the backyard, so that he can't guard them all at the same time. For a little pipsqueek, they can be pretty aggressive with each other. They chase each other around, squeeking loudly the whole time. Their such fun to watch.


----------



## Z_E_M

Very nice photos everyone! Even when I haven't signed in, ThePigeonKid has shown me your pics almost every day - amazing stuff!  Great job!


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> My pic of the day. I just love these little guys. We usually have one dominate male who keeps a close watch over the feeders, and chases everyone away except for his mate and babies. So we have to put up extra feeders in various places around the backyard, so that he can't guard them all at the same time. For a little pipsqueek, they can be pretty aggressive with each other. They chase each other around, squeeking loudly the whole time. Their such fun to watch.


See!!! this is why I need a better camera! Beautiful shot!
Is that recent?
I have quite a few regulars that come every year. I just put my feeder out this weekend - but haven't seen them yet.

Mat - what a catch! wonderful shot of the hatching baby 

All these pictures are great --I check them everyday!


----------



## Chilangz

Wonderful pics....grau geist. Thanks for the upload


----------



## Chilangz

Amazing Humming bird pics Jay3.
Thanks for such rocking pic.


----------



## jang786

16 days old


----------



## Jay3

jang, those babies are adorable, but if those are their poops, they don't look too good. I have been having a problem with loose poops in the loft. I wormed my birds this past October with invermectin, drops down the throat, so I know they got the medicine. Then again 12 days later. I just wormed them again yesterday, and this is what I got.










This roundworm is about 1 1/8 inchs in length. Everyone, make sure to worm your birds. I keep a clean loft. I scrape my loft 2 or 3 times a day. On the weekends, more. I disinfect once a week or once every two weeks. Where the heck do they pick them up? Can you even imagine having these things burrowing through YOUR stomach? And this is just one. Where there is one, there are more.


----------



## amyable

mr squeaks said:


> And the adorable pictures just keep on a'comin'!! GREAT WORK EVERYONE!!
> 
> Love your "twin" Woodies, Amyable! Where is Tweedle Dum??


Hi Shi, Just so you know he's ok, here's Tweedle Dum. I always know which one he is as he just wave his one wing ! He did fly today, but I didn't have my camera ready.

Just saying Hi to Mr Squeaks and Co.


----------



## Msfreebird

*Baby for the day*










Not sure of the color yet


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> jang, those babies are adorable, but if those are their poops, they don't look too good. I have been having a problem with loose poops in the loft. I wormed my birds this past October with invermectin, drops down the throat, so I know they got the medicine. Then again 12 days later. I just wormed them again yesterday, and this is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This roundworm is about 1 1/8 inchs in length. Everyone, make sure to worm your birds. I keep a clean loft. I scrape my loft 2 or 3 times a day. On the weekends, more. I disinfect once a week or once every two weeks. Where the heck do they pick them up? Can you even imagine having these things burrowing through YOUR stomach? And this is just one. Where there is one, there are more.


OMG, before I read the post I thought you found a "nightworm" to photograph LOL
I always use to use Ivermectin. Until I had a severe roundworm problem. It was not killing them (I have a previous thread on this subject)
I have since started using strongid (pyrantel). Its cleaning them right out and its much safer to use.


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> OMG, before I read the post I thought you found a "nightworm" to photograph LOL
> I always use to use Ivermectin. Until I had a severe roundworm problem. It was not killing them (I have a previous thread on this subject)
> I have since started using strongid (pyrantel). Its cleaning them right out and its much safer to use.


Waynette, very cute about the night worm. LOL. They would be night crawlers, and thank goodness, they are much bigger.
Where do you buy the Pyrantel?


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, very cute about the night worm. LOL. They would be night crawlers, and thank goodness, they are much bigger.
> Where do you buy the Pyrantel?


I get it at work. It's used for puppies and kittens. You should be able to get some from your vet. If not let me know. (.13 ml for each 250 gram bird) repeat in 2 weeks. For severe cases it is safe enough to use every 5 days.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Once again, beautiful photos - well, lol, maybe not the round worm 

We also use Pyrantel. It really does a good, safe job of getting rid of roundworms. It is a pain to dose them individually but that gives us a chance to weigh each bird and check their overall condition, to make sure they're doing well. We alternate the Pyrantel with Moxidectin which we put in their water. It seems to do a good job also. We get the Pyrantel from our vet and order the Moxidectin from Seigels.


----------



## Ed

I ran out of pictures to post and its been raining everyday for like over a week now grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
I hope to get to Brookside Gardens this weekend and take pictures of the butterflies exhibit


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

StoN3d said:


> I ran out of pictures to post and its been raining everyday for like over a week now grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> I hope to get to Brookside Gardens this weekend and take pictures of the butterflies exhibit


Lol....that's too bad bro you were on a roll!


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> I ran out of pictures to post and its been raining everyday for like over a week now grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> I hope to get to Brookside Gardens this weekend and take pictures of the butterflies exhibit


Don't this weather just STINK???? I"m SICK of it............


----------



## Ed

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
its been killing my back for days now!!!!!!!!!
I wish it would hurry up and quit raining so much


----------



## Jay3

Lady Tarheel said:


> Once again, beautiful photos - well, lol, maybe not the round worm
> 
> We also use Pyrantel. It really does a good, safe job of getting rid of roundworms. It is a pain to dose them individually but that gives us a chance to weigh each bird and check their overall condition, to make sure they're doing well. We alternate the Pyrantel with Moxidectin which we put in their water. It seems to do a good job also. We get the Pyrantel from our vet and order the Moxidectin from Seigels.


Thanks Maggie, I'll ask the vet about it, and I'll order some Moxidectin.


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> I ran out of pictures to post and its been raining everyday for like over a week now grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> I hope to get to Brookside Gardens this weekend and take pictures of the butterflies exhibit


Oh, I don't know. Still some good shots to be gotten in the rain. I loved the pigeon out in the aviery during the rainstorm. Then there were the two bathing under the drip from the roof. LOL. Great shots.


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> I ran out of pictures to post and its been raining everyday for like over a week now grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> I hope to get to Brookside Gardens this weekend and take pictures of the butterflies exhibit



You mean like this? LOL.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Jay, very pretty. What kind of flowers are those?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Butterflies are great subjects for photography....nice capture!


----------



## wolfwood

Lady Tarheel said:


> Jay, very pretty. What kind of flowers are those?


That's Liatrice, Maggie....Purple Liatrice to be more precise. The Butterflies LOVE it!!! 

Jay3 - I trust that photo was taken inside, right? Tell me YES - oh please, please, please. Our Liatrice is just beginning to break the surface ... the green part!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Wolfwood, thank you for the flower name. I have never heard of it but it is beautiful.


----------



## Jay3

Actually, its liatris. A perennial, and yes, butterflies do love it. So do the bees.


----------



## wolfwood

Yanno - when I typed that I knew something didn't look right. Thanks for the correct spelling Jay3!!


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> Yanno - when I typed that I knew something didn't look right. Thanks for the correct spelling Jay3!!


They are pretty. I like perenials, cause they come up every year and spread. You can move them around or share with someone else.


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> Yanno - when I typed that I knew something didn't look right. Thanks for the correct spelling Jay3!!


I do that all the time. LOL. Sometimes I change it 3 times before it looks right, so I go with that.


----------



## amyable

Well these sadly are my last two pictures of the Woodies before I packed them up and drove them to the Rescue Centre for Rehab today. A few tears were shed. 
I might drive back up in a couple of weeks and see if I can spot them in the release pen before they go. Maybe get another picture of them in their big boy plumage!!
Wish Them Luck.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

It's always tough when you have to part ways with these beautiful creatures. I'm sure they'll remember their time of healing with you.


----------



## Jay3

I know you'll miss them, but now they are embarking on the next chapter of their lives. Some day they'll fly free and get to be woodies in the wild. They'll mate and raise babies.


----------



## Feefo

It was the right thing to do, but I know how much it hurts.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeon adict

i love the pics


----------



## Msfreebird

Youngster made it to the TOP! And, a new color for my loft!










I seem to be getting some different color patterns with the last batch of babies


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## sushil

Here you go...


----------



## pigeonpoo

amyable said:


> Well these sadly are my last two pictures of the Woodies before I packed them up and drove them to the Rescue Centre for Rehab today. A few tears were shed.
> I might drive back up in a couple of weeks and see if I can spot them in the release pen before they go. Maybe get another picture of them in their big boy plumage!!
> Wish Them Luck.


Oh, they look the same age as Buddy! How old are they Janet?


----------



## amyable

pigeonpoo said:


> Oh, they look the same age as Buddy! How old are they Janet?


Hi, they are about four weeks old there at a guess. I can't be more accurate as I don't know how old they were when I got them.
Looking at Buddy's picture, he looked as if he had more of the adult grey colouring. These still had some yellowy feathers and weren't quite as grey as they look on here. At a guess I'd have put Buddy at about ten days older maybe.
Very handsome though !


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> Youngster made it to the TOP! And, a new color for my loft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to be getting some different color patterns with the last batch of babies


Waynette, I like this color. He's a pretty bird. Fun to see how they're gonna turn out, isn't it? How old is he?


----------



## Jay3

Sushil, very pretty flower. I love the color. Isn't it nice that flowers are again blooming.


----------



## Jay3

I love the warmer months. They're so full of beauty.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*sushil, Jay3,* Nice pics!


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, I like this color. He's a pretty bird. Fun to see how they're gonna turn out, isn't it? How old is he?


I love waiting to see what color their going to be! That bird is 10 weeks old. Don't know if its a hen or cock yet  I keep watching him/her


----------



## wolfwood

Well - it's thundering & lightning now but the day was beautiful and the garden's are coming alive - FINALLY!! 

*Bleeding Heart.* One of the 1st perennials to come up and flower!


----------



## Jay3

I love bleeding hearts. Very pretty.


----------



## Chilangz

beautiful pics....


----------



## jang786

22 days old


----------



## Jay3

Cute! I like that color on the one on the right.


----------



## Lovebirds

CUTE! and I like the white one. I never get any white birds in my loft......


----------



## jang786

Thank u


----------



## Feefo

OK, so this is our little Benny taken today...she was found with her leg fused in the position it is in now.


----------



## TerriB

Lovely bird - nice healthy neck sheen and good solid body!


----------



## Feefo

Thanks Terry, she is also very sweet and gentle!

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds

*Strange Dog*

Rudy lays in the strangest places and in the strangest positions..........LOL

He MUST be on his back.........and he's such a rolly polly, that he has to lay up against something to stay on his back........


----------



## Jay3

Reti,
Oh, she's a cutie. Too bad about her leg. Pretty bird.

Renee, he's a pretty dog. I had one like that, always had to be on her back, and also roly poly. Usually up against something to stay balanced in that position.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*cyro51,*That is a good pic! 

*Lovebirds,*Nice-looking dog.


----------



## Ed

here is my picture for today
its one of an Atlas Moth


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> here is my picture for today
> its one of an Atlas Moth


WOW! StoN3d, that's one great shot! Amazing! Congrats! I was scrolling down, and all of a sudden this huge bug is looking at me. Scary! Good job!


----------



## Ed

Im back in action 
Sun FINALLY came back out and I got over a cold I had 
I got tons of photos this weekend


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> Im back in action
> Sun FINALLY came back out and I got over a cold I had
> I got tons of photos this weekend


Well that one sure impressed me. Looks like something you'd see in National Geographic. I can hardly wait to see the rest.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*StoN3d,* Awesome!


----------



## Jay3

BABIES PEEKING OUT


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jay3,* They're cuties, do you now what species they are?


----------



## Jay3

Yep, another set of house sparrows. We always have house wrens and carolina wrens nesting here too. I love the carolina wrens. Sometimes, robins, mourning doves, and a couple of times mockingbirds. I hate it when they nest here. They make life unbearable for our dogs, who spend most of the time ducking under bushes to avoid them. And they screech a lot. Some species of sparrow nests in the high grasses and other plants. Even bunnies and squirrels. The squirrels sometimes take over bird houses, and enlarge the hole. And chipmonks. Gotta love the chipmonks. Oh ya, and garden snakes. LOL.


----------



## Ed

Jay3 said:


> Yep, another set of house sparrows. We always have house wrens and carolina wrens nesting here too. I love the carolina wrens. Sometimes, robins, mourning doves, and a couple of times mockingbirds. I hate it when they nest here. They make life unbearable for our dogs, who spend most of the time ducking under bushes to avoid them. And they screech a lot. Some species of sparrow nests in the high grasses and other plants. Even bunnies and squirrels. The squirrels sometimes take over bird houses, and enlarge the hole. And chipmonks. Gotta love the chipmonks. Oh ya, and garden snakes. LOL.



ROFL
I have a nest made in a tree RIGHT next to my bedroom window.
My dogs go through the same thing every year this time LOL


----------



## amyable

Lovebirds said:


> Rudy lays in the strangest places and in the strangest positions..........LOL
> 
> He MUST be on his back.........and he's such a rolly polly, that he has to lay up against something to stay on his back........


Guess What, I've Got One Of Those Upside Down Dogs Too !!

Always this way up. He does this to entice us into rubbing his stomach, Trouble is my other one gets very jealous when we do and goes and lies on his back aswell to get the same attention. Must try and get a picture of them doing it together next time !!

Cameron Ross.


----------



## Chilangz

Real Scary pic StoN3d.....LOL
Great one... Awesome


----------



## Ed

I took this shot this morning at my daughters daycare providers house


----------



## Msfreebird

*Do you know what this is?!!!!!*









HINT- It is endangered and illegal to pick in NH


----------



## Ed

looks like a venus fly trap but IDK lol


----------



## Ed

Pink Lady Slipper?


----------



## Msfreebird

Yes, it is a Lady Slipper, but I think its a yellow. Not quite ready to open yet. I keep checking it daily. I have 3 in my side yard (wild).
Depending on the variety, some are endangered, some are on the "special concern" list. (its not actually illegal to pick in NH - that is a myth that has gone on for years, that has kept it safe) But some varieties are illegal to pick in Mass.


----------



## Jay3

Yes, and they're not the easiest plants to transplant either. They don't always "take". They are beautiful when in bloom though. And I did think that they were illegal to pick in New Hampshire also. LOL.


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d, that is amazing. I want your camera!!! What kind did you say it was? I can't remember. What a shot!


----------



## sushil

Jay3 said:


> Sushil, very pretty flower. I love the color. Isn't it nice that flowers are again blooming.


That's true Jay, Nature is full of beauti. You need to have that sight...


----------



## Ed

Jay3 said:


> StoN3d, that is amazing. I want your camera!!! What kind did you say it was? I can't remember. What a shot!


Nikon d40 taken with a 90mm AF 1:1 tamron lense


----------



## Jay3

You have a good eye. AND a good camera. Thanks for sharing these. I love them.


----------



## wolfwood

StoN3d said:


> Nikon d40 taken with a 90mm AF 1:1 tamron lense


YEAH for Nikons!!! (sorry - just had to let that out)

*FACTOID: * As for the Lady Slipper - are you aware that _that_ is a wild orchid? It is, in fact, NH's only wild orchid. And, although may not technically be "illegal" to pick it, it is illegal to "have it in your possession", and most certainly to sell it. They take years and years to establish and, like other ground based orchids, live in leaf mold....very difficult to re-create unless you happen to be an experienced orchid grower. I have 40 plants of 15 varieties of "Lady Slipper" orchids ("_Paphliopedelum_") from around the world - all of which were purchased from authorized Orchid growers (and certified by CITES). A 'Paph' takes many, many years to establish and then several more to flower. It obviously has INCREDIBLE strength and resiliency. Illegal or not, PLEASE don't pick them - enjoy them in their natural setting and they will be there for 100s of years.

Now back to your regularly scheduled posting....


----------



## Maggie-NC

Ed, he is a gorgeous caterpillar and will grace my desktop very soon.  Just outstanding shot. Isn't it amazing what we notice when we _really_ look...

That is a beautiful lady slipper. I have loved those flowers since I was a child and tramping around the woods with my "Annie Oakley" mom.


----------



## mr squeaks

wolfwood said:


> YEAH for Nikons!!! (sorry - just had to let that out)
> 
> *FACTOID: * As for the Lady Slipper - are you aware that _that_ is a wild orchid? It is, in fact, NH's only wild orchid. And, although may not technically be "illegal" to pick it, it is illegal to "have it in your possession", and most certainly to sell it. They take years and years to establish and, like other ground based orchids, live in leaf mold....very difficult to re-create unless you happen to be an experienced orchid grower. I have 40 plants of 15 varieties of "Lady Slipper" orchids ("_Paphliopedelum_") from around the world - all of which were purchased from authorized Orchid growers (and certified by CITES). A 'Paph' takes many, many years to establish and then several more to flower. It obviously has INCREDIBLE strength and resiliency. Illegal or not, PLEASE don't pick them - enjoy them in their natural setting and they will be there for 100s of years.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled posting....


How absolutely fascinating, Wolfwood!!

So.... WHEN do we get to see YOUR "orchids?" 

I have enormous respect for people who can grow plants!! 

Just don't have a green thumb, BUT, I can grow green things in WATER... 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## wolfwood

mr squeaks said:


> How absolutely fascinating, Wolfwood!!
> 
> So.... WHEN do we get to see YOUR "orchids?"
> 
> I have enormous respect for people who can grow plants!!
> 
> Just don't have a green thumb, BUT, I can grow green things in WATER...
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Shi


I put some up (on a separate thread) - just for you


----------



## Msfreebird

wolfwood said:


> YEAH for Nikons!!! (sorry - just had to let that out)
> 
> *FACTOID: * As for the Lady Slipper - are you aware that _that_ is a wild orchid? It is, in fact, NH's only wild orchid. And, although may not technically be "illegal" to pick it, it is illegal to "have it in your possession", and most certainly to sell it. They take years and years to establish and, like other ground based orchids, live in leaf mold....very difficult to re-create unless you happen to be an experienced orchid grower. I have 40 plants of 15 varieties of "Lady Slipper" orchids ("_Paphliopedelum_") from around the world - all of which were purchased from authorized Orchid growers (and certified by CITES). A 'Paph' takes many, many years to establish and then several more to flower. It obviously has INCREDIBLE strength and resiliency. Illegal or not, PLEASE don't pick them - enjoy them in their natural setting and they will be there for 100s of years.
> 
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled posting....


Yes, Lady Slipper Orchid (or Moccasin Flower). I love them. I have 3 that grow wild in the same spot every year. Its in a area of the yard that I leave natural - pine needles and leaves! I would never pick or try to move them. They don't take well to that, and they look beautiful right where they are.
I'm waiting for them to bloom for the next picture - but my camera stinks at close-ups


----------



## wolfwood

Msfreebird said:


> Yes, Lady Slipper Orchid (or Moccasin Flower). I love them. I have 3 that grow wild in the same spot every year. Its in a area of the yard that I leave natural - pine needles and leaves! I would never pick or try to move them. They don't take well to that, and they look beautiful right where they are.
> I'm waiting for them to bloom for the next picture - but my camera stinks at close-ups


You can always take the best, closest photo you can and, if you want it even closer, then crop and enlarge it.

btw, that was a general plea to "not pick" ... made to any one reading ... it certainly want directed to you in particular.


----------



## mr squeaks

wolfwood said:


> I put some up (on a separate thread) - just for you


WOW! MANY THANKS!! That's very nice of you! 

OFF TO TAKE A LOOK SEE!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Ed

My Picture for today


----------



## sushil

Just to swing the mood a little bit --
Apologize in advance if it hurts anyone


----------



## Ed

did you take that pic in the wild?


----------



## mr squeaks

Wow, Sushil!

Now THERE is a healthy looking speciman!!

He looks quite contented!

Well done!

Shi


----------



## sushil

StoN3d said:


> did you take that pic in the wild?


It was in a bird sanctuary. And this guy was too far from us. When I asked the person who was rowing our boat to get closer, he started staring me and never took us close. This was the best I was able to capture with both optical and digital zoom/


----------



## sushil

mr squeaks said:


> Wow, Sushil!
> 
> Now THERE is a healthy looking speciman!!
> 
> He looks quite contented!
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Shi


Yeah Shi,

There were quiet a few crocs over there, I guess I saw 5 of them. 

"IT WAS REALLY THERE TERRITORY"


-> Sushil


----------



## sushil

Another one from the same Bird Sanctuary.

What a variety you have over there - on one side you have those crocs & on the other you have these migratory Birds - 










Enjoy!!!


----------



## Ed

here is my picture for today


----------



## sushil

Man, it's a beautiful butterfly. Its more beautiful than your earlier one. Do you breed them as well


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Nice pics!

*StoN3d, * Do you know what type of butterfly that is?


----------



## Ed

I will have to check my butterfly sheet I have a home.
It has all the butterflies that were in the exhibit listed.


----------



## Jay3

Beautiful! The blue just glows.


----------



## Jay3

My pic of the day is one of our Downy Woodpeckers. They're so cute, and in the springtime, they bring their babies back for suet and mealworms.


----------



## Ed

More butterfly pictures


----------



## Ed

the eggs hatched


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Great picture Ed!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Ed, pictures are TERRIFIC! Love the little babies.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*StoN3d,*Great picture, they are so cute!


----------



## Lovebirds

OMG..........they are SO cute. TERRIFIC picture!!!


----------



## Jay3

Love the baby birds. Great shot!


----------



## jang786

28 days old


----------



## Maggie-NC

Jang, your babies are sooooooo cute!


----------



## Jay3

Yes, they are cute. Getting big. Good shots of them. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## jang786

Thank you and you are welcome


----------



## Lovebirds

Jang, just a word of caution? Your babies are lovely, but the feathers missing around the bottom of thier face and neck area COULD be a sign of canker. I'm not saying it is, but I've gone back and looked a lots of my baby pictures of birds that age and a few pics of babies here that others have posted and at your babies age, their face should be well covered with feathers. So, open thier beaks and give them a good once over and keep an eye on them for a few days just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Queen

My White Frillback pair Romeo & Juliet


----------



## Jay3

Oh they're just beautiful! I love frillbacks.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Queen, your frillbacks are super lovely.


----------



## Charis

Lovebirds said:


> Jang, just a word of caution? Your babies are lovely, but the feathers missing around the bottom of thier face and neck area COULD be a sign of canker. I'm not saying it is, but I've gone back and looked a lots of my baby pictures of birds that age and a few pics of babies here that others have posted and at your babies age, their face should be well covered with feathers. So, open thier beaks and give them a good once over and keep an eye on them for a few days just to be on the safe side.


Please keep in mind that you don't need to see canker for it to be there. It can also be internal. Personally, I would treat them.


----------



## jang786

Charis said:


> Please keep in mind that you don't need to see canker for it to be there. It can also be internal. Personally, I would treat them.


what should i use?


----------



## Jay3

I was noticing that. But I wasn't sure. When my baby had canker, her face was feathered, or not feathered, like that. She had canker. After treating, the feathers grew in beautifully. Spartrix usually works for canker. Metronidazole or Ridzol, which is Ronidazole.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> I was noticing that. But I wasn't sure. When my baby had canker, her face was feathered, or not feathered, like that. She had canker. After treating, the feathers grew in beautifully. Spartrix usually works for canker. Metronidazole or Ridzol, which is Ronidazole.


I have Ronidazole (from Foyes) for flock treatment in the water. But I used Metronidazole for individual treatments. I pop 1/8th of a 250mg tablet down their beak for 5 days. Haven't had any canker cases for a couple years, thank God! (knock on wood!)


----------



## jang786

one question they are 30 days old now should i take them out of the nest and put them on the floor and when do they start flying?


----------



## Ed

I took this pic because I noticed it looked like a ladybug but it didnt have any spots on it lol


----------



## Msfreebird

*Finally Bloomed!*

Lady Slipper Orchid


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> I took this pic because I noticed it looked like a ladybug but it didnt have any spots on it lol


Cool pic. Do lady bugs HAVE to have spots? I've seen some that look like this and I just assumed that it was a spotless lady bug........LOL


----------



## Ed

im not sure tbh LOL


----------



## wolfwood

Yup - it is!


----------



## Jay3

jang786 said:


> one question they are 30 days old now should i take them out of the nest and put them on the floor and when do they start flying?


jang, are you going to treat them? I'd treat the whole flock also. If they do have canker and aren't treated, they won't be flying anywhere.


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d, nice Lady bug. The adults, when they hatch from the larval stage, take up to 24 hours to get their spots. So you must have gotten a pic of a new adult, just hatched.

Waynette, beautiful lady slipper. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> I have Ronidazole (from Foyes) for flock treatment in the water. But I used Metronidazole for individual treatments. I pop 1/8th of a 250mg tablet down their beak for 5 days. Haven't had any canker cases for a couple years, thank God! (knock on wood!)


Waynette, isn't it kinda hard to get 1/8 of a tablet? I would think it would be just powder by the time you were finished splitting it so many times. How do you do it?


----------



## Chilangz

StoN3d,

Your pics are just awesome.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, isn't it kinda hard to get 1/8 of a tablet? I would think it would be just powder by the time you were finished splitting it so many times. How do you do it?


A pill cutter, lol


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> A pill cutter, lol


Well, I know .......a pill cutter. But by the time you get them that small, they'll be crumbles. Now you have to get them down a birds throat.


----------



## Ed

My Picture for Today


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

StoN3d all I can say is your pictures are *BEAUTIFUL !*


----------



## Ed

thank you


----------



## sushil

From the backyard -


----------



## Ed

Oh thats a nice picture!
What kind of bird is that?


----------



## sushil

StoN3d said:


> Oh thats a nice picture!
> What kind of bird is that?


Hi StoN3d [BYW I would like to know your name , I feel a little ocward typing StoN3d]

It's called Myna, the usually feed on insects. 

Few sites where you can find more information 

Common Myna Wikipedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Myna#Distribution_and_habitat
Dedicated Site on Myna - http://www.mynahbird.org/
Common Myna - http://sres-associated.anu.edu.au/myna/index.html

I remember reading somewhere that they can *TALK* as well. 

Here it is "Common Mynas are popular as cage birds for their singing and "speaking" abilities." from Wiki

Sushil


----------



## Ed

you can call me Ed 
I would love to have one of those as a pet
I hear they can mimic just about any sound there is


----------



## sushil

Yeah Ed, that's what I have heard. But never heard these mimicing any sound. Neither I have seen anyone who has them as pets


----------



## Ed

check out this bird

http://www.youtube.com/v/WuFyqzerHS8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6


----------



## Jay3

I love the delicateness of the butterfly on the Heavy chain. That's a good shot. 

And the Myna bird is pretty. Imagine having them in your backyard. That must be cool.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Well, I know .......a pill cutter. But by the time you get them that small, they'll be crumbles. Now you have to get them down a birds throat.


 Ah, I don't know. Maybe its the type of pills or cutter I have, but they don't crumble 

Beautiful Butterflies!
And I love the mynah bird!


----------



## LUCKYT

Ed, Mynahs are Messier than ducks! The Best Talkers are the Indian Hill Mynah, i think there is a lesser and Greater. the one i had would only Say, "You Gotta go to Church!" That bird NEVER really Knew me! Dave


----------



## Charis

*Let's Call London*

My Senegal, Piggy


----------



## Jay3

Oh Charis, what an adorable little bird! When she gets a chance, have her give me a call.


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> Ah, I don't know. Maybe its the type of pills or cutter I have, but they don't crumble
> 
> Beautiful Butterflies!
> And I love the mynah bird!


Thanks Waynette.


----------



## Jay3

LUCKYT said:


> Ed, Mynahs are Messier than ducks! The Best Talkers are the Indian Hill Mynah, i think there is a lesser and Greater. the one i had would only Say, "You Gotta go to Church!" That bird NEVER really Knew me! Dave


Maybe he DID know you, and that's why he said that.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Hey, all great pics!


----------



## Ed

My Picture For Today


----------



## TerriB

Great shot of the butterfly on her hair! Love the different densities and textures.

Charis, how old is your Senegal cutie?


----------



## Jay3

Love your butterfly!

Ya just gotta love spring!


----------



## Doves in the city

lovely pics thanks


----------



## Charis

*Inky*

The newest rescue.


----------



## Jay3

What a precious little thing. Reminds me of my Delilah.


----------



## ezemaxima

pic of the day.....


----------



## Ed

cute birds


----------



## Jay3

What a cute picture.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*ezemaxima,* How old are they?


----------



## Lovebirds

A lizzard without a full tail. It hangs around all the time and Gabby loves to chase it.


----------



## Ed

That is an awesome picture Renee!!!
Did you take that today?


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> That is an awesome picture Renee!!!
> Did you take that today?


Yep.......just a few minutes ago...........


----------



## Ed

very nice pic!!!
I dont have any lizards where I live


----------



## mr squeaks

Looks like Gabby "caught" for a second!!

GREAT PICTURE, Renee!!

Sure glad the little guy is around to live another day...and another...and...

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TerriB

Charis, Inky looks so cheerful - what a cutie!

Ezemazima - really solid pair of youngsters!


----------



## amyable

Lovely pictures as always.

Love the babies and your latest rescue Charis !


----------



## Jay3

That's a great shot of a pretty lizard. Too bad about his poor little tail.


----------



## birds+me=happy

here's my mookee cock, Onyx


----------



## Lovebirds

birds+me=happy said:


> here's my mookee cock, Onyx


Onyx is so pretty. We've got another member here who raises Mookees


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, what a cool picture. I love lizards and we have them at our back door all the time. I thought they could grow new tails....

The pictures are all so good. I love the variety of flowers, bugs, and, of course, cutie pies like Charis' and Ezemaxima's and birds+me=happy's, are just soooooo cute.


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> Looks like Gabby "caught" for a second!!
> 
> GREAT PICTURE, Renee!!
> 
> Sure glad the little guy is around to live another day...and another...and...
> 
> Love and Hugs
> 
> Shi


Gabby didn't pull the tail or break it. She can't catch these little guys.......they're too fast for her, but she likes to try. I also thought they grew new tails?


----------



## birds+me=happy

I have birmingham rollers, mookees, and american fantails and I love them all.


----------



## Jay3

Lovebirds said:


> Gabby didn't pull the tail or break it. She can't catch these little guys.......they're too fast for her, but she likes to try. I also thought they grew new tails?


I've heard that they grow new tails too.


----------



## wolfwood

Jay3, you're a couple weeks ahead of us! Our Iris are just now forming heads. But we sure have alot of these around!!!


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> Jay3, you're a couple weeks ahead of us! Our Iris are just now forming heads. But we sure have alot of these around!!!


I just love Johnny jump ups! It's cute the way they just pop up here, there, and everywhere. And I like the way you caught that one. Nice angle. Very Pretty.


----------



## Jay3

I like this iris. It's a pretty one. It has kinda purple tones in it.


----------



## Ed

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, what a cool picture. I love lizards and we have them at our back door all the time. I thought they could grow new tails....
> 
> The pictures are all so good. I love the variety of flowers, bugs, and, of course, cutie pies like Charis' and Ezemaxima's and birds+me=happy's, are just soooooo cute.


they do
the one in that pic actually has its tail growing back in.


----------



## birds+me=happy

This is my pic of the day:


----------



## Ed

Hmmmm
I dont see your picture
Is it just me?


----------



## Ed

Here is my picture for today.
Its a pic of some nails that have been sitting outside forever lol.


----------



## birds+me=happy

I can see it.


----------



## Lovebirds

Ok Ed.........step away from the camera!!! LOL
Are you off today? Are you bored? Can't find any bugs or butterflies??? 
Rusty nails??? HA HA HA HA!!!! 
Kind of a cool pic actually, but it bothers me that you actually looked at these nails and said..."Now THERE'S a good subject for a picture!!"


----------



## Lovebirds

birds+me=happy said:


> I can see it.


Me too. Pretty little bird. I actually like the fantails that stand like that as opposed to the ones that have their head laying on their back........LOL


----------



## Ed

Lovebirds said:


> Ok Ed.........step away from the camera!!! LOL
> Are you off today? Are you bored? Can't find any bugs or butterflies???
> Rusty nails??? HA HA HA HA!!!!
> Kind of a cool pic actually, but it bothers me that you actually looked at these nails and said..."Now THERE'S a good subject for a picture!!"


in photography EVERYTHING is a good subject.
you should check out www.flickr.com and take a look at some of the crazy things ppl have taken pictures of.


----------



## Ed

I still dont see any picture


----------



## ezemaxima

ThePigeonKid said:


> *ezemaxima,* How old are they?





Justice543 said:


> How old are they


To be honest... I'm not sure! I almost missed banding them. They are the 3rd clutch of Pinky and Michael Angelo. All 3 clutches are a Blue bar and Checker...


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> in photography EVERYTHING is a good subject.
> you should check out www.flickr.com and take a look at some of the crazy things ppl have taken pictures of.


I agree with Ed. You'd be surprised what you'd find beauty in, or maybe just interest, if you just look. The weirdest things make great subjects, even Eds nails. Of course, we all know that he just wanted to show off his camera, and the great detail in the rust that his camera can capture.
I WANT THAT CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I WANT IT, I WANT IT, I WANT IT!


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> in photography EVERYTHING is a good subject.
> you should check out www.flickr.com and take a look at some of the crazy things ppl have taken pictures of.





Jay3 said:


> I agree with Ed. You'd be surprised what you'd find beauty in, or maybe just interest, if you just look. The weirdest things make great subjects, even Eds nails. Of course, we all know that he just wanted to show off his camera, and the great detail in the rust that his camera can capture.
> I WANT THAT CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I WANT IT, I WANT IT, I WANT IT!



OK OK........I was just pickin' at Ed...........


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

My picture of the day...


----------



## Lovebirds

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> My picture of the day...


I'm SOO jealous........I want some baby pigeons!!!


----------



## Jay3

Lovebirds said:


> OK OK........I was just pickin' at Ed...........


I know. It's like he was just walking around the yard looking for something, Anything, to take pictures of. I thought your comment was funny.
Wonder how many other things he took pictures of, before settling on the rust.


----------



## Guest

its nice to see we got back to pics of pigeons lol


----------



## Jay3

I have one rescue pigeon, Sammy, who loves to hide his nest. I'm always blocking off places in the loft, that are hard to get at to check for eggs and switch them out for fakes. These are the places he chooses to build a nest. I think he knows that he can hide eggs that I would never know about if he can hide his nest in one of these places. Today, he found a plastic bag full of pine needles, that I had tossed under a small step ladder that I keep to sit on when in the loft. Yesterday, I saw him walking around under there, and wondered what he was doing. Well, the bag had a small hole in it, only a few inches across. Don't know how he did it, but he got in there and rearranged all the needles, and even added feathers, which he always does to his nests. I tore open the bag to get some pine needles, and this is what I found. Sammy's version of " BED IN A BAG "


----------



## wolfwood

Jay3 said:


> I know. It's like he was just walking around the yard *looking for something, Anything, to take pictures of.* I thought your comment was funny.
> Wonder how many other things he took pictures of, before settling on the rust.


You say that like that's a bad thing.........doesn't EVERYBODY do that?????


----------



## wolfwood

*RE: "Sammy's Nest in a Bag"*

Now that is just tooooo cute!!! Yeah for Sammy - you're one clever pij!!!!


----------



## Jay3

wolfwood said:


> *RE: "Sammy's Nest in a Bag"*
> 
> Now that is just tooooo cute!!! Yeah for Sammy - you're one clever pij!!!!


Hey, he and Gully have already snuck a pair of babies by me. That's all I'd need. To reach in for pine needles, and come out with a couple of squeakers! Gotta keep my eye on him. I often catch him trying to induce her to go into the weirdest places. He's just too much. LOL.


----------



## wolfwood

They do keep themselves....and US....entertained!!


----------



## Charis

LOL...that's really cute.


----------



## Jay3

Sometimes entertained............................Sometimes frazzled! LOL. The bag wasn't open like in the picture. The hole was in the side, and he had to walk in like it was a little cave. I had to tear it open more to get the picture. Too much!


----------



## spirit wings

got a pic of my homers, it is so hard to get a good one of them flying, but this was not too bad.....


----------



## Jay3

Nice to see them flying. I always like those shots, and yes, they are hard to get.


----------



## Chilangz

Here is my Indian Fantail babies...


----------



## TAWhatley

Chilangz said:


> Here is my Indian Fantail babies...


Darling babies .. can you get us a real close up of them? They are just precious!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings

some wrens nested in my husbands saddle....


----------



## Jay3

That's cute. Those wrens will nest anywhere. LOL.


----------



## mr squeaks

Terry, if you click on the picture, you will have a larger picture...unless you want REALLY up close and personal...

And, Spirit Wings, those Wrens will do anything for a good ride!! ROFL  GREAT SHOT!!

Love and Hugs to all who post those beautiful pictures!!

Shi


----------



## Msfreebird

spirit wings said:


> some wrens nested in my husbands saddle....


LOL, I take it he doesn't use the saddle much?


----------



## Msfreebird

*Runaway!*

This naughty little guy decided to leave nest early! Just can't compete with the big guys, so inside he comes!!


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> I have one rescue pigeon, Sammy, who loves to hide his nest. I'm always blocking off places in the loft, that are hard to get at to check for eggs and switch them out for fakes. These are the places he chooses to build a nest. I think he knows that he can hide eggs that I would never know about if he can hide his nest in one of these places. Today, he found a plastic bag full of pine needles, that I had tossed under a small step ladder that I keep to sit on when in the loft. Yesterday, I saw him walking around under there, and wondered what he was doing. Well, the bag had a small hole in it, only a few inches across. Don't know how he did it, but he got in there and rearranged all the needles, and even added feathers, which he always does to his nests. I tore open the bag to get some pine needles, and this is what I found. Sammy's version of " BED IN A BAG "


I can't believe I missed this one!! 
Too funny!!
Sometimes I wish mine were more sneaky! Instead, mine drop eggs all over the middle of the floor


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> This naughty little guy decided to leave nest early! Just can't compete with the big guys, so inside he comes!!


Oh he's cute. How old is he? Does he have a sibling? I'd have brought him in too. Can't have him out there getting himself into trouble.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Oh he's cute. How old is he? Does he have a sibling? I'd have brought him in too. Can't have him out there getting himself into trouble.


He's about 3 weeks. No sibling so I think thats why he left the nest. When I have singles, and the parents start to leave them longer - thats when they start coming out of the nest into problems! He was trying to get in with 2 other babies. 

Hey, as I'm sitting here typing - I smell a skunk outside!!! 
Anybody want to come up and take his picture!?


----------



## Jay3

Very funny! We get enough skunks around here. We have to walk the dogs every night, cause if we let them out in the back yard, they too often get skunked. I hate them. You go take the picture. 

The poor little guy must be lonely. Just lookin to snuggle up with those other babies. Poor little guy. Well, now he has a brand new Momma. Enjoy!


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Very funny! We get enough skunks around here. We have to walk the dogs every night, cause if we let them out in the back yard, they too often get skunked. I hate them. You go take the picture.
> 
> The poor little guy must be lonely. Just lookin to snuggle up with those other babies. Poor little guy. Well, now he has a brand new Momma. Enjoy!


Its funny - when I lived in Portsmouth and Kittery, I saw skunks all the time. 
Since I've lived out in the woods, I have never seen a skunk around here. I guess they prefer the city 
I actually love skunks. I had a pet skunk for 13 years (descented of course). I bought her from a skunk farm years ago when they were legal as pets. She was one of the best pets I've ever had. Their like a kitten, forever!
Anyway, baby blackie can stay inside with me


----------



## ThePigeonKid

>


It's a cutie.


----------



## amyable

Two sets of little orphans.

Baby Wren caught by a cat.










Eight Baby Mallards










Just had to have another cuteness overload. xx


----------



## Jay3

I didn't take this picture. My sister in Florida did. She found this big rat snake in one of her bird houses. Unfortunately, it must have eaten the little titmouse who was nesting there. She wasn't sure if there were babies yet or not, but thinks that there were. That was too bad. Now she is going to baffle their other houses.


----------



## Jay3

amyable--They're all adorable. I just love wrens.


----------



## Guest

hope that doesnt happen to me here cuz I have some titmouses nesting in a bird house here on the property too  that would be an awful out come to say the least


----------



## birds+me=happy

Here's my picture of the day










cute, isn't he!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

birds+me=happy said:


> cute, isn't he!


That's right.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> I didn't take this picture. My sister in Florida did. She found this big rat snake in one of her bird houses. Unfortunately, it must have eaten the little titmouse who was nesting there. She wasn't sure if there were babies yet or not, but thinks that there were. That was too bad. Now she is going to baffle their other houses.



I would flip if I saw that in one of my birdhouses


----------



## spirit wings




----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


>


I'm with you................


----------



## Ed

awesome picture of the snake!!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Jay, that is one awesome picture. I hate to hear of snakes getting any bird but the little Titmice are extra special.

This is a link to our snake adventure with our bluebirds. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10965


----------



## mr squeaks

Jay - that first picture IS one awesome VIEW!! Well done by your sister! What a handsome snake! Looks like he's been eating well too!
Sure hate to hear about the birds, tho!! 

WOW, Maggie!!

What a great story and even SO much better because of the happy ending!!

I like snakes but don't like the idea of them killing the babies! I'm so glad you were able to catch the snake and release him!!

Great idea about the "guard!" 

You and Lewis are the BEST!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day!


----------



## Lovebirds

*My pic*

My new oops baby..........

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=36441


----------



## jang786

..............


----------



## Msfreebird

*Here's mine for the day*

Dad (background) and son? (foreground) Just learned how to perch!










I have no idea what color that is called


----------



## A_Smith

This is what is inside the flight suit. This was given to a friend of mine. It was done in a collage class for him. This bird even has a band on it's leg.


----------



## Jay3

Wow! Renee, that baby is so cute. Is he the only one? No sibling?

jang, those are gorgeous birds.

Waynette, I don't know what color it is either, but I like it.


----------



## Jay3

A_Smith said:


> This is what is inside the flight suit. This was given to a friend of mine. It was done in a collage class for him. This bird even has a band on it's leg.


That's really cool. Interesting.


----------



## Chilangz

here are baby Indian Fantail pics................

  
  
  
  


the bigger one is 1 1/2 weeks old and the other is 2 days younger.


----------



## Msfreebird

Lovebird and Chilangz - LOVE those babies!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Msfreebird,* Nice birds.


----------



## Ed

My picture for today
It is a tick eating a mite


----------



## Maggie-NC

Ed, better the tick is eating the mite than eating you.....

Wonder how this fits in the overall food chain concept?


----------



## Ed

My thought on the food chain concept of this is....
If hes bigger than you ....
RUUUUNNNNNN


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> My thought on the food chain concept of this is....
> If hes bigger than you ....
> RUUUUNNNNNN


LOL...........


----------



## wolfwood

StoN3d said:


> My thought on the food chain concept of this is....
> If hes bigger than you ....
> RUUUUNNNNNN


Ed, my thought is...

I like your rusty nails better!


----------



## Ed

hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lovebirds

I went out with the camera and I kept winding up in the loft. Couldn't find a bug OR a nail..........LOL
I think my camera will only take pictures of pigeons......


----------



## Maggie-NC

Oh, Renee, that is a beautiful baby. Don't recall ever seeing this particular one....very pretty.


----------



## Jay3

Renee, that's a beautiful bird.
Ed, how do you actually find these things? You found a tick on your dog, a mite on one of your pigeons, and fed it to the tick to set up this shot! LOL. Just kidding! I agree with Waynette......................I liked the nails better. Ticks eating mites-----ICK!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Oh, Renee, that is a beautiful baby. Don't recall ever seeing this particular one....very pretty.


That's Poppy's mate..........she don't have a name.


----------



## Jay3

Is Poppy aware of this oversight? I think you should name her. She's much to pretty to remain nameless.


----------



## mr squeaks

Lovebirds said:


> That's Poppy's mate..........she don't have a name.



With a pij THAT pretty, a NAME is definitely DUE, Renee!! 

She deserves a NAME!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## mr squeaks

Ed, I, for one, appreciate your "off beat" pictures!!

You have quite an eye for the "different!" Keep 'em comin'!

Variety is the spice of life. 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds

*Naming pigeons 101*



Jay3 said:


> Is Poppy aware of this oversight? I think you should name her. She's much to pretty to remain nameless.





mr squeaks said:


> With a pij THAT pretty, a NAME is definitely DUE, Renee!!
> 
> She deserves a NAME!!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> 
> Shi


Gosh...haven't I taught you people anything????????? LOL
Naming a racing pigeon is very bad luck. I know we all see the ads for the high dollar pigeons that are named, but the vast majority of them are named AFTER their racing career is over and they've been retired to the breeding loft.


----------



## spirit wings

great pic Ed...I love the macro pics!....why do they call it macro and not micro??


----------



## wolfwood

spirit wings said:


> great pic Ed...I love the macro pics!....why do they call it macro and not micro??


Nikon does..call it Micro


----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


> great pic Ed...I love the macro pics!....why do they call it macro and not micro??


http://www.slrphotographyguide.com/blog/macro/macro-micro-closeup-difference.html


----------



## TerriB

That skeleton is cool! Makes an excellent reference. It looks as if the neck is as long as the body (which explains how they can groom themselves all over, I guess).

Cute babies, Lovebird and Chilangz!

"...tick eating a mite ..." Incredible closeup, Ed!

That's a lovely bird, Renee, even without a name!


----------



## Jay3

It's bad luck? Really? Didn't know that. Well then, DON'T name her. We want her to have a very long and healthy life. And do well in racing.


----------



## Msfreebird

*Mom named me "Raven"!*


----------



## Jay3

Awww, cute name for a cute bird. I like it.


----------



## wolfwood

Raven is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Msfreebird

Thanks Jay and wolfwood! He's a sweetie


----------



## Ed

My Picture for today


----------



## TerriB

Okay, now my mouth is watering!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Ed, that is beautiful. Is it a raspberry?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:










I found this snake under my coop.


----------



## Lovebirds

*Sleepy*


----------



## Lovebirds

*Best Buddies*








​


----------



## Jay3

Beautiful sheltie, and I adore Yorkies. I had one once, He is gone now, but I always think that one day I will have another one. They're just so cute. And we had a golden retriever/german shepherd cross. They too were best buddies. So funny to see them together with the size difference. Makes me miss mine.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## Jay3

PK- Your babies are cute. Did you treat the flock for canker? You lost a couple of babies to it, and the missing feathers on their face look like canker.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thank you! Yes, I treated all the pigeons for canker. I knew that was a sign for canker and I have been checking the back of their mouths. I have not seen anything.


----------



## Charis

ThePigeonKid said:


> Thank you! Yes, I treated all the pigeons for canker. I knew that was a sign for canker and I have been checking the back of their mouths. I have not seen anything.


Pigeon Kid...just because you can't see canker, doesn't mean they don't have it. You must treat for canker on a regular basis and rotate the medications so that the canker won't become resistant to any one of them. If these babies, in particular, haven't been treated for canker, it would be wise to do so.
I thought they have canker too when I looked at the picture.


----------



## Jay3

What did you treat the flock with? These babies will die if you don't treat them.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Well, they *have* been treated as well as the whole flock with Globals multimix (canker/coccidiosis/worms.) So, is the lack of feathers a 'sure' sign of canker or just a 'possible' indication? What should I do now since they've been treated? These babies as well as the flock have been treated... and they seem to be fine. What do you use and what do you suggest, or is it possible they are okay and the bare spots are just part of growing from a squab to a young bird?


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Well, they *have* been treated as well as the whole flock with Globals multimix (canker/coccidiosis/worms.) So, is the lack of feathers a 'sure' sign of canker or just a 'possible' indication? What should I do now since they've been treated? These babies as well as the flock have been treated... and they seem to be fine. What do you use and what do you suggest, or is it possible they are okay and the bare spots are just part of growing from a squab to a young bird?


No. Those bare spots are not normal. I usually treat with spartrix, which usually works. But when my baby had canker, it didn't get rid of it. I went to the vet and got liquid Flagyl. Even then, I had to treat her for longer than what was good for her, as it took a long time to get rid of the canker. You said that you check their throat, but sometimes that takes two people to REALLY check well. I couldn't see it as it was getting better, as it was so deep. Had to have the bird held, and I would open the beak, and look down it's throat with a small bright flashlight. Then I could see it. And they don't always have it in their throats. You can't always see it. That is why I also treated her sibling who had no signs of it in his throat.
I know some do use the multi mix stuff, but I think you get much better results when treating for something, to treat with drugs made for just that thing. That was a few weeks ago that you treated the flock. How old were these babies then? Just born? They weren't treated with the rest of the flock, right? If it was something that you put in the water, how did they get treatment? I think it was Foy's where I noticed recently that they now have liquid flagyl, but I'm not sure. Those guys shouldn't have any bare spots. I'm sorry, but I'm just trying to help you to not lose more babies to canker. And in the other thread, where you posted their picture, you can see that they are bare all the way down the front of the neck. They really need to be treated if you want them to grow up.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jay3*,

Thanks for the help and advice, it is appreciated. I did not realize that the multimix might not work, I expected it would, even though I have heard both good and bad about it. I will see about the liquid flagyl from Foys. Hopefully that will do it. Thanks again!


----------



## Jay3

I just checked out Foy's. The liquid Flagyl is mixed in the water. I had gotten mine from the vet, and gave it directly to the bird through an insulin syringe, down the throat. I'm not sure if the strength is the same. Maybe if you can find out the strength of Foy's, you could call the vet and just ask how much to give. They also sell Fishzole, witch I think you can get at petshops as well. Individual treatment is better than something you put in the water, as you can be sure that they are getting enough of the medicine. I'm sure if you don't want to, or can't go to the vet, someone on here would know how much to give individually.


----------



## Lovebirds

ThePigeonKid said:


> Well, they *have* been treated as well as the whole flock with Globals multimix (canker/coccidiosis/worms.) So, is the lack of feathers a 'sure' sign of canker or just a 'possible' indication? What should I do now since they've been treated? These babies as well as the flock have been treated... and they seem to be fine. What do you use and what do you suggest, or is it possible they are okay and the bare spots are just part of growing from a squab to a young bird?


The Multi-Mix is more of a preventative than a cure. Sometimes people use the multi-mix during race season because you never know what your birds might be exposed to in the race basket with dozens of birds from other lofts. I personally don't like the 3 in 1, 4 in 1 products. 
I agree with Jay3. The face and neck being bare is not normal and it's a pretty good indication that canker might be present. I use Ronidazole and have never (knock on wood) seen canker in my loft.
You'll spend less money and time treating any specific problem with a medication MADE for that disease/problem than using the mixtures.


----------



## Lovebirds

SH*THEAD........


----------



## Ed

HA!!
Awesome name!!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> HA!!
> Awesome name!!!!!


I don't usually name my race birds, but Everett started calling him that when he was just a baby and it stuck. For once, having a name didn't hurt anything during the races. He always made it home just fine.


----------



## Maggie-NC

PK, aside from the bare spots and worry over canker, your babies are very cute. I first thought the one on the right was the cutest until I finished scrolling and saw the black and white tail of the one on the left. I can't wait to see this one mature because I think it will be a beautiful pigeon.....all the more reason to get the canker medicine! 

Personally, I like to treat specific diseases with specific medicines - just think it is more likely the pigeon will get well than using one of the 4 in ones.


----------



## Ed

Here is my picture for today.
It is my first attempt at creating an antique looking picture.
It was taken at the place I buy my pigeon feed from.
They specialize in horse feed and so on but the owner used to race pigeons a long time ago and still selss the supplies for them now.
Good thing for me


----------



## Jay3

Renee, love the name! He's handsome, and he knows it, by the look in his eye. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds

Jay3 said:


> Renee, love the name! He's handsome, and he knows it, by the look in his eye. LOL


Here's a video when he was only 4 months old. He's always been "full of it"......LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-udrgtPQ9j0


----------



## spirit wings

StoN3d said:


> Here is my picture for today.
> It is my first attempt at creating an antique looking picture.
> It was taken at the place I buy my pigeon feed from.
> They specialize in horse feed and so on but the owner used to race pigeons a long time ago and still selss the supplies for them now.
> Good thing for me
> 
> 
> cool pic, did you use sepia?


----------



## Ed

I used Antique Greyscale via the lightroom program.


----------



## Lovebirds

*Sleepy AGAIN.........*

Went out to the loft to get a picture of the baby and as soon as I bent over, Sleepy hopped on my back. She rides my back every morning while I'm scraping and climbs up on my shoulder when I stand up right.........she loves me.......


----------



## Ed

HA
you have an acrobatic pigeon
HUP HUP HUP FLIP!!!!!
LOL


----------



## wolfwood

Cute!! That last photo looks like she's asking you what the h*** you're doin' down there, anyway???


----------



## Maggie-NC

LOL, Renee, that looks so familiar - if it is not my back it is my head! He sure is a pretty little pigeon.


----------



## Jay3

That's cute. LOL. I have that happen every morning when I go in to scrape. LOL.


----------



## Jay3

These little guys nest here every year.


----------



## Msfreebird

*My picture for the day -*

I MISSED IT!
I chased that Monarch Butterfly all around my garden - and missed every shot


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> I MISSED IT!
> I chased that Monarch Butterfly all around my garden - and missed every shot


Waynette-----------This one's for you.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Waynette-----------This one's for you.


LOL 
Aren't you something 
Beautiful Shot!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic of the day:


----------



## Maggie-NC

PK, that is a wonderful picture. The bird on the sign looks just like yours.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thanks. I got the sign off eBay.


----------



## Jay3

I love your pic of the day. I love the sign. Where did you get it?


----------



## Charis

*Is It Spring Yet?*

Yes it is...


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*Jay3*, I got the sign off of eBay.


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> *Jay3*, I got the sign off of eBay.


Thanks. It's cute.


----------



## Jay3

Charis, he has such a cute face. Love it.


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi PK!

The pigeon model on your GREAT SIGN could have been my Mr. Squeaks, who also has green leg bands!

Squeaks is a pij with ATTITUDE and also head of the *S*uper *P*ower *P*igeons organization.

*SPP*s fight injustice of pigeons worldwide. 

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Tina T

Hello everyone,
My name is Tina and this is my first time on your site. I am not sure how exactly this works but this is a picture of one of my Indian Fantails. 
I am looking for someone who may have some information on the Pigeon Pageant this November, I have been told we should get a room at the Super 8 hotel; does anyone have information on that?
Thanks for you time.
Tina


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Tina!

*WELCOME TO THE SITE!!*

I don't have any information on the Pigeon Pagent, but you may wish to contact Brandee of the AZ Pigeon Club at: [email protected].

Also President Gary Miller at (602) 995-0721 (home) or (602) 339-6269 (cell)

Hope this helps.

Your fantail is just BEAUTIFUL!!

All the Best

Shi


----------



## Tina T

Thank you Shi.


----------



## Jay3

Beautiful bird Tina.


----------



## Queen

That's one beautiful bird


----------



## smcdowell

this is 1 of my new pairs


----------



## Msfreebird

OK, Jay3 Here's my attempt at a butterfly! My camera will NOT do close-ups 










Yours is much prettier!


----------



## Jay3

Pretty Waynette. Does your camera have different settings for controlling the amount of light it lets in? When you take pictures in bright sunlight like that, it sometimes reflects off of the light colored butterfly. Also, don't move AT ALL. Don't breathe. Hold your breath as you snap the shot. Brace against something if you have to. Tripods work good for this.


----------



## Lovebirds

*Sleepy again..........LOL*

She just HAS to come see what I'm doing every time I walk in the loft. Don't pay any attention to the human.......she just got up off her hands and knees scrubbing the loft floor.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Pretty Waynette. Does your camera have different settings for controlling the amount of light it lets in? When you take pictures in bright sunlight like that, it sometimes reflects off of the light colored butterfly. Also, don't move AT ALL. Don't breathe. Hold your breath as you snap the shot. Brace against something if you have to. Tripods work good for this.


No settings (zoom only), point and shoot cheapy


----------



## Jay3

Renee--That's funny. Luigi is like that, and before we built the loft, I was wiring off part of the enclosure, and I couldn't even do that without him grabbing the needle nose pliers that I was trying to use. He was trying to get them away from me. And he doesn't like the camera either. Whenever I try to take pics in the loft, he lands on the camera..............just as I'm snapping the shot. Can't tell you how many good shots he has ruined. LOL.
Here he is, hanging upside down, pulling on the pliers. Had to be careful not to catch his beak.


----------



## Msfreebird

That is sooo funny! He's helping


----------



## TerriB

Charis said:


> Yes it is...


Oh, I can relate to that!!! 



smcdowell said:


> ...this is 1 of my new pairs


Lovely birds - very flashy!



Msfreebird said:


> OK, Jay3 Here's my attempt at a butterfly!...


Nice composition with the swallowtail perched on that hanging plant!



Lovebirds said:


> She just HAS to come see what I'm doing every time I walk in the loft...


Such a lovely traveling companion! 



Jay3 said:


> ...Luigi is like that...Here he is, hanging upside down, pulling on the pliers. Had to be careful not to catch his beak.


Renee, what a dedicated helper you have. I bet he works for pigeon feed!


----------



## Msfreebird

*My Bottle Babies*

I call them the "Crickets" 


















This one got very curious about the camera ---


----------



## Lovebirds

*Just Chillin'*


----------



## joaquinguardia

*old hands, youth soul..*


----------



## Msfreebird

joaquinguardia said:


>


Oh! I love that, is that an old photograph?


----------



## Lovebirds

I've already got two pairs of hens mated up and I just had to add another bowl to the third corner.  Only got one more corner left.


----------



## Hamudi

i dunn owhat to call this pigeon but we call him (Masry)







in MiddleEast


----------



## Ed

Very nice looking bird.
I've never seen one like that before.
Is it an adult?


----------



## Charis

Tina T said:


> Hello everyone,
> My name is Tina and this is my first time on your site. I am not sure how exactly this works but this is a picture of one of my Indian Fantails.
> I am looking for someone who may have some information on the Pigeon Pageant this November, I have been told we should get a room at the Super 8 hotel; does anyone have information on that?
> Thanks for you time.
> Tina


Just gorgeous.


----------



## Charis

Msfreebird said:


> I call them the "Crickets"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one got very curious about the camera ---


The Cricket twins! Cute!


----------



## smcdowell




----------



## Jay3

Waynette, that's cute. He's gonna be a nosey one. LOL.


----------



## Jay3

I like to fill the box with straw and tobacco stems and watch them swoop down and grab them for their nests. Each one trying to beat the other one out.


----------



## Maggie-NC

SMcDowell, you have some beauties there. The first one is especially beautiful with those great markings.

Jay, I love that picture. You are truly gifted in getting the perfect shot. And, that picture proves pigeons are so angels!


----------



## Jay3

Thanks Maggie. I know we don't have favorites, but that's Luigi. He's one of the two that were just a couple of days old when I got them. He's MY little Angel. And I'm so proud of him. He finally learned to bring it back to HIS nest box. His mate is now happy too. LOL.


----------



## TAWhatley

Tina T said:


> I am looking for someone who may have some information on the Pigeon Pageant this November, I have been told we should get a room at the Super 8 hotel; does anyone have information on that?
> Thanks for you time.
> Tina


Hi Tina,

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk! What a lovely fantail that is! Please post a mesasge in our Show forum asking about the Pageant and such. We have a number of members here in Southern California who show at the Pageant, and they will be able to clue you in. Also, please post that beautiful fantail picture again with your message in the Show forum.

Terry


----------



## smcdowell

Jay3 said:


> I like to fill the box with straw and tobacco stems and watch them swoop down and grab them for their nests. Each one trying to beat the other one out.


Lovely pic have you any more?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Jay, I think the picture of Luigi is my favorite of all the great photos you have posted.


----------



## Jay3

Not my talent. Lets face it, pigeons are very photogenic. And you never know what you'll catch them doing next!


----------



## Jay3

smcdowell said:


> Lovely pic have you any more?


Oh yes. I could bore the heck out of you showing you all of them. I love my camera, and taking pictures of nature and animals. And I love my birds. So..............oh ya.


----------



## TerriB

smcdowell said:


> View attachment 12808


Beautiful bird - what breed is it?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## Doves in the city

*Merlin*

Merlin, my Indian fantail, whos shares his space with my white garden fantails in the heart of westminster, London. What a beauty!


----------



## Jay3

What a beautiful bird. And he looks like he knows it.


----------



## ByebyeBirdie

pigeonkeeper said:


> This is my owl !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited By Aqua!! Thanks!


Now that's an attractive bird!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

This is a picture of a key chain I got for my pigeon loft keys yesterday.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## Jay3

Very pretty little kitty posing for your picture.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Hi! I'm Angie .. Don't You Just Love My "Hat"?*

This is Angie .. she's had a rough life but is safe now ..

Terry


----------



## spirit wings

oh isn't she pretty! she could join the red hat ladies society. she looks like one of those hens that are cramed in those egg laying farms, which makes me crazy, I just love chickens.


----------



## spirit wings

she would like my handsome "Ranger", he is named Ranger, because he was the only one of 12 or so eggs that hatch in my incubator. so therefore the Lone Ranger. he is a serama.


----------



## Maggie-NC

PK, oooohhh, I love your pretty kitty. I see she is helping you with a pigeon supply order. 

Terry, Angie may have war wounds but she is really looking good now.

Spirit Wings, Ranger is so handsome.


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi PK! Your kitty is a real cutie! Being a cat person too, I have a soft spot for orange tabbies...what is your kitty's name?

Hi Terry and Spirit Wings....mmmmm, chicken match making, perhaps??? Looks like a match made in heaven to me...mmmmm? A lovely lady with a handsome gentletman! Love those chickens!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Jay3

Terry, what a great shot of a beautiful girl. Love the hat! LOL.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Actually, the cat is male... 

His name is "Tiga" which is derived from "Tigger" from Winnie-the-Pooh, which in turn is based on a "tiger."


----------



## Jay3

A fallen leaf is such a delicate thing. It always fascinates me when one lands in newly poured cement, and has the capability of leaving its signature. I think it's natures way of having the last word.


----------



## Pigeon lower

Nothing but a little bit of tag.



Two little bunnies which we found, my dad acidently scared the parents off while cutting the grass. We decided to keep them until my dad finished and put them in a corner, for the parent to come back. Later that night the parent came back and took them.


----------



## TerriB

Angie has cute white earlobes! Glad her situation has improved. 

Ranger is quite a handsome roo!!

Jay3, that leaf print has a wonderful contrast to it. Great photo!

Thanks for saving the bunnies, Pigeon lower!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## Maggie-NC

PK, thank you for that picture of the deer/snow. Especially today! We are supposed to reach 100 degrees today!!!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

You're welcome.  Here is another one I took:


----------



## spirit wings

*heart rain drop.*

all of you guys have such good pics! I enjoy every one of them.
here is one I took after a rain, this is a hosta leaf with what looked like to me a rain drop shaped like a heart...thought it was cool.


----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


> all of you guys have such good pics! I enjoy every one of them.
> here is one I took after a rain, this is a hosta leaf with what looked like to me a rain drop shaped like a heart...thought it was cool.


You thought right!! That IS very cool looking!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*spirit wings*, That is an amazing shot.


----------



## Jay3

PK-Great shot of the deer. They're so cute.

Spiritwings- That is soo cool! It does look like a heart.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Spirit Wings - that is a terrific picture!

PK, I appreciate the second picture - such a beautiful deer and lovely, lovely snow.....


----------



## Ed

AWESOME heart shaped water drop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

wow that is an awesome shot , great capture there


----------



## Msfreebird

Great shots!
Love the leaf in the cement,
Beautiful deer,
That chinchilla looks a little worried, lol,
And HOW did you ever find that rain drop heart on the hosta?


----------



## Msfreebird

*My pic for today - "Button"*

This is what a fantail should NOT look like!










But she's cute as a button, so thats how she got her name 
You can see her flight feathers sticking UP behind her 
(And NO! she is NOT allowed to breed)


----------



## Jay3

Oh, she is cute as a button, looking out from beneath her little pile of feathers.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Aw Button is as cute as, well, a button....

She has her own built-in parasol.


----------



## birds+me=happy

She is cute. She's not going to need to worry about rain anymore. That tail of hers makes a perfect umbrella!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## TerriB

What a pair of cuties! Why do I have this sudden urge to lay out a trail of Cheerios for them to pick up?


----------



## Jay3

Aren't they cute. You seem to have many pets.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## birds+me=happy

Oh wow! Thats neat. I have always wanted an aquarium, but my Mom won't let me have one. They're so cool.


----------



## spirit wings

birds+me=happy said:


> She is cute. She's not going to need to worry about rain anymore. That tail of hers makes a perfect umbrella!


LOL...that is so funny...umbrella....he he. she is so adorable, you gotta love it!!!!! the "funny" ones are my favorites too. not worried about perfection here also.



also those hamsters are sweeeeet!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## Charis

*Who Will hire a Turkey?*

Need a good worker? Thankful...the most recent rescue, is going to Lighthouse Farm Sancuary on Monday. She is very charming and sweet.


----------



## Guest

lets talk turkey lol


----------



## spirit wings

um, gobble gobble, or is it just peep peep right now.....one day I hope to share my life with a turkey or two...


----------



## FloridaLuv

I really have to admit I _must_ keep up with this thread more often! 

I LOVE the raindrop! And, I know it’s been asked but how did you find it.... 
And those hamsters are just so darn cute... the teddy bear one is precious and they are so soft and smooshie I love um'!!!

Love the "fin" Families too!!! And Button; well... she is... just as her name implies... cute as a button.... perfection is seen in many ways!
And the sweet...turkey.... looks like she found the right rescuer who not only saved her but is helping her with the classifieds too... How very generous Charis! 

Fantastic photos everyone!!!!


----------



## TerriB

Charis said:


> Need a good worker? Thankful...the most recent rescue, is going to Lighthouse Farm Sancuary on Monday. She is very charming and sweet.


I'd never seen a young turkey - what delicate feathering!


----------



## Birdsonawing

ihad 4 turkey's at one point they all died of old age they were just like dogs follow you around try and sit in your lar they were great


----------



## Jay3

Oh, the turkey is so sweet looking. We get them around here. They're building up so much in the towns around here, that you see them more and more. I just love them! That baby is so cute.


----------



## Charis

Birdsonawing said:


> ihad 4 turkey's at one point they all died of old age they were just like dogs follow you around try and sit in your lar they were great


Good for you!


----------



## Charis

Jay3 said:


> Oh, the turkey is so sweet looking. We get them around here. They're building up so much in the towns around here, that you see them more and more. I just love them! That baby is so cute.


When I was at my friend's sister's house in Sharon, Ma. last October, we were picking the last of the blueberries and were in competiton with a flock of wild Turkeys for the berries. They were very fast and skittish and just fascinating. I loved watching them.


----------



## Jay3

Did they actually stay there eating the berries while you guys were there? That must have been neat!


----------



## Charis

The kept their distance but they were definitely following us.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## birds+me=happy

They look like thy're giving out hugs.


----------



## Jay3

Nice birds TPK. Looks like they're having a meeting. LOL.


----------



## Jay3

Our latest Rescue. Cute little ferral pigeon, found in the rain on a city sidewalk. Must have fallen from one of the nests high up on the buildings. He was so caked with dirt and poop that his feathers were actually stiff.This is Rags after his much needed bath.


----------



## spirit wings

ahhhh cute, what did you use to clean him with.?


----------



## Jay3

Actually, I just used warm water. Had to change it a few times, as he was grubby. But he's been through so much, and I didn't want to put anything that might be harsh on his skin or if it got into his eyes, (as his head needed washing too) in the water, or soap that you would have to work at getting out. Later, he'll be done again with a little pigeon cleanser or borax, but I'm going to wait a bit. It was hardened poop and dirt. He's clean and fluffy and smells good. So I'm happy.


----------



## sushil

Here you go - 

BLACK & WHITE


----------



## bcr1

Here are two of my new homers. Rocky and his girlie. Could it be love


----------



## spirit wings

either that or he's using her for a sittin stool.


----------



## Teresa

This thread just keeps getting better! I hadn't read it for a while so I've been catching up. Wonderful photos!

PigeonKid, you have a knack for capturing the most interesting moments and expressions! It would be very tempting to put captions on them!

And, SpiritWings, the heart-shaped raindrop... gorgeous! It reminds me of the saphire pendant in the film 'Titanic' -- as this 'gem' is green , perhaps it should be called The Heart of the Forest.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:










I call this one: *"Dad! G.I.Joe is pecking on me!"*


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:










It is called: *"Doing what all Praying Mantises do!"*


----------



## Jay3

Very nice. You have quite a variation in subjects.


----------



## Ed

I went to my best friend son's christening yesterday and took some pictures for him.
This is one of my favorites


----------



## TerriB

Great shot of the mantis - they are an amazing predator!



StoN3d said:


> I went to my best friend son's christening yesterday and took some pictures for him...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## TerriB

Here's old man Walter, a '97 bird, enjoying a morning sunbath.


----------



## Lovebirds




----------



## TerriB

Great timing, Renee, to catch that cool bath shot!


----------



## Lovebirds

TerriB said:


> Great timing, Renee, to catch that cool bath shot!


LOL.........that was pure luck. I think I snapped 130 pictures and only a hand full were worth looking at. Thank God for digital cameras....... I got a couple of others though that were pretty neat.


----------



## spirit wings

I think I can see his/her head under the water, cool pic! I love it. those tails sometimes remind me of a lobster's tail...I know Im weird...


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> I think I can see his/her head under the water, cool pic! I love it. those tails sometimes remind me of a lobster's tail...I know Im weird...


That's what they always remind me of too. Is that weird?


----------



## spirit wings

Jay3 said:


> That's what they always remind me of too. Is that weird?


I've always heard great minds think alike!...or is that... weird minds?...LOL. ummmm..


----------



## TAWhatley

Absolutely great photos everyone! Keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## Dimitry

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13028&stc=1&d=1246429605


----------



## TerriB

Beautifully clear photo, Dimitry!


----------



## Jay3

Wow! Great shot Dimitry! Pretty bird too.


----------



## Ed




----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


>


AWW......post the match one.........


----------



## Ed

As Requested


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> As Requested


I like that one.


----------



## Lovebirds

*Young LOVE*


----------



## Dimitry

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13034&stc=1&d=1246478376


----------



## Ed

Renee....
can you please refrain from posting pigeon porn 
LOOOOOOL
J/K


----------



## Ed

AWESOME pictures Dimitry!!!!
What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Lovebirds

Nice pics Dimitry!! You guys make me sick with your GOOD cameras!!


----------



## Lovebirds

StoN3d said:


> Renee....
> can you please refrain from posting pigeon porn
> LOOOOOOL
> J/K


They still have their clothes on........


----------



## Ed

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Ed

Lovebirds said:


> Nice pics Dimitry!! You guys make me sick with your GOOD cameras!!


Renee... your camera takes VERY good pictures!
The one of the pigeon looking straight at you has some very nice depth of field


----------



## Jay3

Ed, the raindrops are great. If I just wasn't so sick of looking at rain, I'd probably appreciate it more. Been raining here for a month, and someone said that they are expecting July to be the same way. Ya gotta love New England. NOT! Very good shot though.


----------



## spirit wings

great shots ya'll, Dimeiry that is a hard shot to get, I have been trying for something like that weeks! looks like an angel......


----------



## Jay3

Dimitry, that's great. Beautiful shot. Yes, what kind of camera do you use?

And the pigeon porn is cute.


----------



## TerriB

Renee, beautiful capture of a tender moment.

That white bird looks like an angel, Dimitry!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:










*"I think I can."*


----------



## bcr1

That is a nice looking bird. The loft looks roomy too.


----------



## Lovebirds

ThePigeonKid said:


> Here is my pic for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I think I can."*


Do you know how many pictures I take trying to get a bird flying? Hasn't worked out so good so far........
That's a nice picture. One of these days, maybe I'll get lucky.......


----------



## Jay3

Nice shot PK. How many birds do you have?


----------



## Msfreebird

Lovebirds said:


> Do you know how many pictures I take trying to get a bird flying? Hasn't worked out so good so far........
> That's a nice picture. One of these days, maybe I'll get lucky.......


I think I've tried over 1,000 times 
I haven't gotten 1 yet - all I get is a flying blur


----------



## Lovebirds

Msfreebird said:


> I think I've tried over 1,000 times
> I haven't gotten 1 yet - all I get is a flying blur


LOL....now I don't feel so bad........


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Thanks.  They have a good bit of flying space for a loft.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Jay3 said:


> Nice shot PK. How many birds do you have?


I have 30 pigeons.


----------



## Garye

*And as I look at everyone else's pictures...*

I see we have some expert photographers here...but I'm not one of them. Here's Maggie taking a nap.


----------



## TerriB

It's very hard to sneak up on a pigeon. You got closer than I have!


----------



## Jay3

Oh that's cute.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:










*"Nap time."*


----------



## TerriB

ThePigeonKid said:


> Here is my pic for the day:
> ...*"Nap time."*


What an exquisite picture - the different textures in shades of grey!


----------



## Jay3

Today was a beautiful day in New England, FINALLY! And the birds went swimming.



















A wonderful time was had by all!


----------



## Charis

How do you manage some of the pictures you do? They are just amazing.


----------



## Garye

It definitely was a good day in New England - and we're getting another good day today! That's _two _days without rain! Amazing!

Great shots of your birds Jay3. Maggie loves to bathe too. She had her bath yesterday and was just sunning herself dry. Probably was surprised to see the sun again - it hasn't happened for a long time.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3, I love that second picture!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

TerriB said:


> What an exquisite picture - the different textures in shades of grey!


Thanks!

*Jay3,* Nice pics.


----------



## Jay3

Thanks guys. Actually, I spend a lot of time with them. I know by their body language when they are going to do something. Like take off. Just as they're about to fly, you take the shot. That way, you catch the action. If you wait until they are airbound, you will miss it, as the camera takes the shot a second or so after you click. In the beginning, I used to get lots of pictures of blank air, no bird in sight. LOL.Thank God for digitals. I would have wasted so much film.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:










*"It is good to keep clean."*


----------



## Msfreebird

*Meet my pack!*

This is Bell Starr, she'll be 15 this October. Doesn't see and hear as well as she use to 









And this is Angeleena (Leena) and Gunnar









Finally enjoying a SUNNY day - and a DRY dog pen!


----------



## Jay3

ThePigeonKid said:


> Here is my pic for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"It is good to keep clean."*


How cute is that? Looks like he's praying.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:










*"Fish at Play"*


----------



## bcr1

Hey pk do you live in a zoo


----------



## ggoss1

Here's my lazy English Bulldog refusing to get up this morning!!


----------



## Msfreebird

ggoss1 said:


> Here's my lazy English Bulldog refusing to get up this morning!!


Was it raining?  lol


----------



## Jay3

Bulldogs are sooooooooooo cute! He looks very comfortable.


----------



## Jay3

An escapee from a neighbors yard was running around the yard of one of my patients. I was running around after her feeding her seed, and taking her picture, which she posed for very nicely. I love the 
Rhode Island Reds. They're so pretty.


----------



## ezemaxima

Here's a couple of pics of the same turtle I took with my camera phone while at work over looking down from a cliff. Sorry a little blurry cause it was very windy!


----------



## Pigeon lower

Id be scared if fall off that cliff. :d


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Nice pics.


----------



## TerriB

Great shots!


----------



## amyable

Hi,

Here's what I found today when I went in to check on my two injured 'patients'.

I've left them together for the past couple of days in the downstairs bathroom to give them some room to polish up their flying skills while their wounds hopefully heal.

Not a lot of flying going on. Woodie snuggled down in a plant pot and little Blackbird decided he made a lovely cushion, and settled down on his back in the sun. 

They seem to enjoy each other's company.

Janet


----------



## Garye

You seem disappointed there's not a lot of flying going on around.  Can't imagine why. 

But here's proof that friends come in all shapes, colors, and types. They look cute together. 

I think I like the second one best.


----------



## TerriB

Adorable little faces!


----------



## Jay3

Oh that's toooooooo cute!


----------



## mr squeaks

What adorable pictures, Janet!!

We are sending ALL OUR BEST TO THEM!!

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## amyable

Garye said:


> You seem disappointed there's not a lot of flying going on around.  Can't imagine why.


LOL, at least this way all the poop stays in one place!!

I suppose I want to know they'll be able to keep out of trouble from now on. 

Poor Blackie has three deep gashes on his back from a cat, but has never stopped chirping and singing throughout.  

Janet


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## Jay3

Cute bird. I think you DO have a zoo! LOL.


----------



## Charis

amyable said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's what I found today when I went in to check on my two injured 'patients'.
> 
> I've left them together for the past couple of days in the downstairs bathroom to give them some room to polish up their flying skills while their wounds hopefully heal.
> 
> Not a lot of flying going on. Woodie snuggled down in a plant pot and little Blackbird decided he made a lovely cushion, and settled down on his back in the sun.
> 
> They seem to enjoy each other's company.
> 
> Janet


That is one cute picture.


----------



## Charis

ThePigeonKid said:


> Here is my pic for the day:


I love Quakers.


----------



## Charis

Jay3 said:


> An escapee from a neighbors yard was running around the yard of one of my patients. I was running around after her feeding her seed, and taking her picture, which she posed for very nicely. I love the
> Rhode Island Reds. They're so pretty.


That looks like one smart bird.


----------



## Garye

mr squeaks said:


> What adorable pictures, Janet!!
> 
> We are sending ALL OUR BEST TO THEM!!
> 
> With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES
> 
> Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


I'm beginning to see what your sign-off means. Maggie used to be afraid of my hands but now that I've scritched her, she actually looks _FORWARD _to them. I couldn't believe it. She loves to be scritched around the neck and on the head. Who'd have thought from a feral?

I'm guessing Mr. Squeaks loves it too?


----------



## Pigeon lower

Two Old Classic Frill babies and somthing else if you look closley i wont tell you. Lets see who can spot it.


----------



## amyable

That's not an egg under there is it??


----------



## mr squeaks

I see AN EGG under the one on the right!! 

Those are TWO ADORABLE PIJIES!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## mr squeaks

Garye said:


> I'm beginning to see what your sign-off means. Maggie used to be afraid of my hands but now that I've scritched her, she actually looks _FORWARD _to them. I couldn't believe it. She loves to be scritched around the neck and on the head. Who'd have thought from a feral?
> 
> I'm guessing Mr. Squeaks loves it too?


LOL...yes, Squeaks does too, BUT, he has his moods. The BEST scritchin' time is when he's in mate mode! Silly bird!!

You now have a PERMANENT JOB, Garye! Congratulations on passing your basic training. Maggie says it's about time! She was just making sure you were "scritcher worthy!"

AND, please give her LOTS from Squeaks and me!!

Love and Hugs
Shi  and Mr. Squeaks, who sends GREETINGS to the lovely Maggie


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Here is my pic for the day:


----------



## TerriB

That Quaker appears to be plotting his next adventure. 

Gorgeous shiny feathers on that RIR!

Those frill babies are TOO YOUNG to be playing house!!! :-O (cute picture!)


----------



## Charis

Pigeon lower said:


> Two Old Classic Frill babies and somthing else if you look closley i wont tell you. Lets see who can spot it.


Adorable but I think they have canker. It would be wise to treat them.


----------



## Luna the Wolf

My squab Murai. She was unhappy I was taking her picture rather than feeding her. 








EDIT:Whoops, huge picture.


----------



## Ed

Here is a picture I took at a Native American Pow Wow this past weekend.


----------



## Guest

StoN3d said:


> Here is a picture I took at a Native American Pow Wow this past weekend.


 just so you know most times native americans dont like to have their pictures taken for free cuz cameras steal their spirit so it has to be worth it lol


----------



## Ed

ROFL!!!!
I did put some money down on their blanket.
I hope that covered for this pic


----------



## ggoss1

My wife took this picture.....


----------



## Annarose

My Noah being a great Daddy!!


----------



## spirit wings

ggoss1 said:


> My wife took this picture.....


That is a wonderful pic!!!!!! _ just love it!!!!!!_


----------



## FloridaLuv

spirit wings said:


> That is a wonderful pic!!!!!! _ just love it!!!!!!_


WOW.... FANTASTIC pic!!!! HUmmers are my VERY favorite!!!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

ggoss1 said:


> My wife took this picture.....


Great pic!!!!


----------



## Jay3

ggoss1, that picture beats everything else I've seen. That is absolutely beautiful. I love hummers, and their nests are not easy to locate. How did she find it? Tell her it's amazing. But then, I'm sure she already knows that. Great shot!


----------



## pigeonwriter

*This is when I got overrun this winter....*

...they were just jumping on one another to get some seeds...


----------



## Teresa

Lawrence isn't having much luck at imitating the pigeons...


----------



## Ed

hahahahahahahaha
If I cant see them they cant see me 
LOL


----------



## Noahs helper

I just sat here and went thru all 67 pages. Great pictures guys, I thoroughly enjoyed them all!
maybe someday I'll have a picture to post


----------



## RushemZ

my little moi moi


----------



## Guest

Teresa said:


> Lawrence isn't having much luck at imitating the pigeons...


this one could have also said "my magic carpet is broked " lol


----------



## TerriB

What an adorable cavy!!


----------



## RushemZ

TerriB said:


> What an adorable cavy!!



hehe she like to play there and she like to take a picture always , mybe she think shes a model ..


----------



## lindylou

colbyjack said:


> well i see we have a album thread, im going to start a picture of the day thread.
> 
> go ahead post up, 1 picture per day of anything: outdoors, your birds, lofts, scenery, nature, animals.
> 
> I'm sure you all have a ton a pics so limit or hold yourself back to 1 a day and this thread will live on for a long time if you keep it alive by posting.
> 
> ill start it off.
> 
> Picture of my bird Baldy hanging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -chris


----------



## lindylou

what a beautiful bird! This is my first day as a registered member of Pigeon Talk and I am loving browsing all the info and pics from our various members. 

May I advise members out there who may not have read the book that changed my view of pigeons to read the book "Pigeons - From Revered To Reviled" - by Andrew D. Blechman, or recommend it to those out there who are sadly misinformed about pigeons to read it. Here is an opening, beautiful quote Blechman starts out with: If you have men who will exclude any of God's creatures from the shelter of compassion and pity, you will have men who will deal likewise with their fellow men." - Francis of Assissi

This book is informative and a fun read and introduced me to the world of pigeon fanciers and the wonderful David L. Roth, of The Urban Wildlife Society and his quest against the terrible cruelty meted out on pigeons. What a guy -- I grew to love him and the cause.

One more funny quote contained in the preface of the book, by Gilda Radner:

"What's this fuss I hear about an Eagle Rights Amendment...?Why, I think the eagle has been treated fair enough...Between you and me, if we give eagles rights, the next thing you know, we'll have to give rights to pigeons...Why, you won't be able to get a seat in the park. It will be the birds sitting on the benches throwing us little pieces of toast!! " This is the attitude of the misinformed as Roth brings out in the chapter "Flying Rats". People are so ignorant and consider pigeons as no more than flying vermon who need to be exterminated. This book will open their eyes. As Mark Bittner, author of The Wild Parrots of Telegraph Hill put it: "I've been as guilty as any body of looking down on the lowly Rock Dove. But Andew Blechman's Pigeons woke me up. Informative and well-written, if anybody can read his book and still harbor contempt for pigeons, I have to wonder if there is hope for human beings."

Lindylou


----------



## Ed

Took this picture yesterday.
It was sitting on my neighbor's roof when I got home.


----------



## Jay3

Oh my Gosh! A turkey vulture. They are so ugly. What was it after?


----------



## Ed

A dead rabbit was on the sidewalk.
Im guessing it didnt quite make it across the street 
I got a pic of the meal it was eating but I figured people here didnt want to see that kind of stuff lol


----------



## spirit wings

RushemZ said:


> my little moi moi


Ok, Im in love! that is the cutest thing!....



and ED, those birds do a good job of cleaning up, just kinda creepy if they are hangin around the house, like the Musters or something. he, he


----------



## TerriB

StoN3d said:


> Took this picture yesterday.
> It was sitting on my neighbor's roof when I got home.
> ...


Look at the size of those feathers - magnificent!!!


----------



## Becca199212

This is Lizzy, the beautiful little girl who spent her day yapping at me


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> A dead rabbit was on the sidewalk.
> Im guessing it didnt quite make it across the street
> I got a pic of the meal it was eating but I figured people here didnt want to see that kind of stuff lol


Thanks for sharing......................NOT!


----------



## Jay3

RushemZ--adorable little guy

Becca--Puppies are always beautiful, and that one is no exception


----------



## Jay3

My picture of the day---Bishop and son Screech


----------



## mr squeaks

*Poetry in flying motion, Jay3!!

BEAUTIFUL!!*

Love and Hugs
Shi and the gang


----------



## Ed

Jay3 said:


> Thanks for sharing......................NOT!


LOL
I didnt want to stir anything up.
I was pretty much sure if I posted the pic of the dead rabbit someone would get offended.


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> LOL
> I didnt want to stir anything up.
> I was pretty much sure if I posted the pic of the dead rabbit someone would get offended.


I really didn't even need to hear about it. Some things, are just better left alone. Too bad about the poor little rabbit.You could have left that one out.


----------



## Ed

Then why did you ask me?
If you notice I didnt say a word about why it was there until you asked.


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> Then why did you ask me?
> If you notice I didnt say a word about why it was there until you asked.


OH! That's why you told us about the rabbit? Because I asked what it was after? Now I understand. Okay, my fault. You're forgiven. In the future, I'll be careful what I ask. LOL.


----------



## Jay3

I've never seen one of those things in person. Turkey vulture. They're kinda creepy looking.


----------



## Noahs helper

Jay3 said:


> Oh my Gosh! A turkey vulture. They are so ugly. What was it after?


Now Jay, you know thats cute! lol lol lol


----------



## Ed

Creepy looking is very true!
They do help us out though.
They eat all of the dead things that lie about.
Natural garbage men


----------



## Noahs helper

Jay3 said:


> My picture of the day---Bishop and son Screech


Beautiful! Pictures like this are making me sooo anxious!


----------



## Jay3

StoN3d said:


> Creepy looking is very true!
> They do help us out though.
> They eat all of the dead things that lie about.
> Natural garbage men


We have crows for that, but I think they're pretty.

We do have chicken vultures around. They fly in groups, and are not all that appealing either. Don't they do the same thing?


----------



## Noahs helper

Jay3 said:


> OH! That's why you told us about the rabbit? Because I asked what it was after? Now I understand. Okay, my fault. You're forgiven. In the future, I'll be careful what I ask. LOL.


No she won't.


----------



## mr squeaks

Yes, to many, they are ugly, but not to me. I find them quite fascinating.

AND, there IS a reason WHY their heads do not have lots of feathers. A rather delicate matter which I won't go into. But, one can find out by checking out the web, I'm sure.

We have them here and many times I've seen them playing with the air currents checking for their next meal. I'd love to soar like that! I call them my "lucky" birds. I always win something when I see them on the way to casino!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Jay3 said:


> My picture of the day---Bishop and son Screech


Great shot! It is hard to catch them in flight!


----------



## Jay3

Thanks, but it really isn't all that hard to catch them in flight. When you press the shutter, the camera will hesitate before taking the pic. You just know your camera, and you know your birds body language. Before they take off, they will let you know. Just take the shot a second before they do.  Easy.
I think pigeons are very photogenic.


----------



## Teresa

Jay3 said:


> Thanks, but it really isn't all that hard to catch them in flight. When you press the shutter, the camera will hesitate before taking the pic. You just know your camera, and you know your birds body language. Before they take off, they will let you know. Just take the shot a second before they do.  Easy.
> I think pigeons are very photogenic.


Beautiful shot nevertheless!


----------



## TerriB

Jay3 said:


> My picture of the day---Bishop and son Screech
> ...


Gorgeous birds and lovely feather quality! Really nice set up. What's the grey lining on your nest boxes?


----------



## pigeonwriter

*Peppi and Peppino - 7/8 days old*

After so many beautiful photos - I have not seen them all though - I would like to add one of Peppi and Peppino - the 7/8 days old babies I have at the moment:


----------



## Jay3

Oh, what a beautiful photo of two beautiful little babies. Peppi and Pepino. They're precious.


----------



## Jay3

TerriB said:


> Gorgeous birds and lovely feather quality! Really nice set up. What's the grey lining on your nest boxes?


Thank you TerriB. Actually, I just painted them, figuring it would be easier to clean. And it really is. In the bottom right hand corner, there are more perches and a shelf, because the little hen that took over that box is handicapped and can't fly. That would be Cricket. She was hopping up on a thin little perch, and barely making the turn when she would jump into the box. So I put a wider perch, and a shelf, and made it easier for her. I don't know why she chose to nest in the second row up. I do have a box on the bottom row with a ramp that I started her out in. She's a very independant little thing, and I guess she just wanted to do it her way.


----------



## pigeonwriter

Jay3 said:


> This is our Basil


Jay3 - wow - your Basil looks like a real aristocratic bird - very beautiful!


----------



## pigeonwriter

Rooster2312 said:


> Hi I haven't posted much here for quite some time, but some of you may remember my pet pigeons Jax & Paddy. They are now a 'pair'....Paddy surprised me a couple of months ago when I discovered 4 eggs in the nest!
> 
> Lindi


Hi Rooster2312 - this is an incredible sweet couple - very nice picture!!!!


----------



## pigeonwriter

Lovebirds said:


> This was always one of my favorite baby pics...........what a "do"...LOL


Hi Lovebirds - this photo made me laugh out loud - what a picture - so sweet!!!


----------



## pigeonwriter

ThePigeonKid said:


> *Chris*, That is a really good pic  .
> 
> Here is a pic I took earlier of my squab feeding:


Hi Pigeonkid - what an adorable photo - just at the right time. Very well done. Mother and child - just like humans!


----------



## Ed

pigeonwriter said:


> Hi Pigeonkid - what an adorable photo - just at the right time. Very well done. Mother and child - just like humans!


This is a great shot!!!!
Thanx for posting it


----------



## TerriB

Jay3, I agree that paint makes it easier to clean. I wondered about that extra little piece. Yeah for Cricket! I’ve also made several modifications for birds that are not as maneuverable. They make their choices and we try to accommodate them. 

Great shot, Pigeonkid, and beautiful birds. That hen is really giving you a withering glare for intruding!


----------



## RushemZ

beautyfull little lizzy : )


----------



## Teresa

I loved the photos of Peppi and Peppino, and the mother and baby!

This pretty feral (Summercloud) would only pose for a photo when bribed with a handful of corn, lol!


----------



## TerriB

Summercloud is a beautiful bird!


----------



## Jay3

Summercloud..................Beautiful name for a very beautiful bird. Wonderful photo.


----------



## oma2003

I have went through all 70 threads here and there have been so many great pics. Thanks for sharing your pics with me/us


----------



## Jay3

A little over a month ago, we added a very dirty, scared, starving little ferral pij that had fallen from it's nest way up high on a city building in Providence R.I., to the sidewalk below. Here is Rags now. Very smart and affectionate little one. We just love Rags.


----------



## clucklebeed

Warril
everybodys favorite little long-necked bird


----------



## jmaxpsi

Here is a picture of a young cock. I think he is a Ferah Pigeon. I just like his colors.


----------



## Jay3

Well, if you want healthy birds, you could start by scrubbing and bleaching out that water dish. Dirty water carries disease, which will spread through the loft. And you could start feeding them a healthy pigeon mix. Healthy parents have healthy babies. If you love pigeons, then you will want to take the best care of them that you possibly can.


----------



## jmaxpsi

Jay3 said:


> Well, if you want healthy birds, you could start by scrubbing and bleaching out that water dish. Dirty water carries disease, which will spread through the loft. And you could start feeding them a healthy pigeon mix. Healthy parents have healthy babies. If you love pigeons, then you will want to take the best care of them that you possibly can.


Sorry.......I cleaned it up after I took the pic. I try to clean it up every 2 days or so.


----------



## Charis

jmaxpsi said:


> Sorry.......I cleaned it up after I took the pic. I try to clean it up every 2 days or so.


*Every 2 days or so*...just doesn't cut it. Your birds need fresh water and food *EVERY DAY to stay healthy*. That includes a clean environment. You wouldn't like to drink and bathe in water that had poop in it, now would ya?!


----------



## pigeonwriter

Teresa said:


> I loved the photos of Peppi and Peppino, and the mother and baby!
> 
> This pretty feral (Summercloud) would only pose for a photo when bribed with a handful of corn, lol!


Brilliant photo! I love it! This is what I try to train "our" Angelo right now - but he takes only sunflower seeds -


----------



## pigeonwriter

Jay3 said:


> A little over a month ago, we added a very dirty, scared, starving little ferral pij that had fallen from it's nest way up high on a city building in Providence R.I., to the sidewalk below. Here is Rags now. Very smart and affectionate little one. We just love Rags.


Jay3 - I love the name you gave him and I think he very well knows what you did for him. So cute - I just love these happy end stories...


----------



## clucklebeed

Avila, my little posing queen


----------



## Jay3

Hey she's cute. Looks kinda like my Pepper.


----------



## Jay3

pigeonwriter said:


> Brilliant photo! I love it! This is what I try to train "our" Angelo right now - but he takes only sunflower seeds -


You ought to try chopped peanuts. They love peanuts!


----------



## clucklebeed

That's funny... I saw your pic of Pepper in your album and posted a comment about how much he/she looks like Avila!


----------



## Ed

ZZZzzzz


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Nice pics.  Are those your pigs?


----------



## clucklebeed

I was talking on this on thread about my bird Mistewthe2nd, who can be considered a bully. I said that he's kind of like the king of the birds, and I got the craziest I dea to post this pic.








He haz a kingly air
.......
Page, please turn kingly to stinky


----------



## Ed

ThePigeonKid said:


> Nice pics.  Are those your pigs?


Nah..
We went to the county fair this weekend.


----------



## spirit wings

StoN3d said:


> ZZZzzzz


more like ZZZZzzzz, snort, drool...oink...zzzzzzz
your always going and doing something fun, Iam glad you take your camera, ok now I want to take a nap.


----------



## Ed

Here is another one taking a nap.


----------



## white bird

*Sure-Bet Pigeons*



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> My "Surebet" BB hen.


Has your Sure-Bet Pigeon ever bred anything that has done well???


----------



## TerriB

StoN3d said:


> Here is another one taking a nap....


What a sweetie!!


----------



## lindylou

What a gorgeous shot! It reminds me of an oil painting done by Canadian Artist Robert Bateman called: "Adobe of Doves". You caught the bird in flight, just at the right time. Great shot!


----------



## lindylou

*building the nest, Jay3*



smcdowell said:


> Lovely pic have you any more?


This pic is worth a thousand words. To be able to see "momma" getting that nest built! Wonderful!


----------



## lindylou

*bird in flight*



bluebirdsnfur said:


> Jay3 I love this picture and the bird is BEAUTIFUL!


What a gorgeous shot! Reminds me of one of Robert Bateman's oil paintings which I have seen called "Adobe Doves". You were in the right place at the right time. You can feel the movement. Thanks for sharing it with us bluebirdsnfur


----------



## Jay3

lindylou said:


> What a gorgeous shot! Reminds me of one of Robert Bateman's oil paintings which I have seen called "Adobe Doves". You were in the right place at the right time. You can feel the movement. Thanks for sharing it with us bluebirdsnfur


Thank you. The loft is a place I am often.


----------



## clucklebeed

Perservernce finally let me take a picture of him from the back, and his waryness really made a nice pic with him looking back at me and all.


----------



## Jay3

Pretty bird.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I have a pigeon that looks just like that.


----------



## clucklebeed

Do you have a pic?


----------



## schoolbus64

i'm new to this site and to pigeons themselves, here's my Fantail that i recently purchased, he/she is named Free Fall


----------



## Yeasmin

Nice looking birdy.


----------



## TerriB

schoolbus64 said:


> i'm new to this site and to pigeons themselves, here's my Fantail that i recently purchased, he/she is named Free Fall...


She is stunning!


----------



## spirit wings

she is quit stunning, I would of had to bring her home too! I love fantail mixes. she looks like a she to me....that is not saying she is...its just my first feeling.


----------



## clucklebeed

This is my bird Rocko, she is the mother of most of my birds.


----------



## TerriB

Beautiful bird - I love those white markings on her face!


----------



## Jay3

The fan is beautiful, and I agree that she looks like a female. Such a sweet face. 

Rocko is a beautiful bird too. Nice face also.


----------



## Jay3

ONE OF OUR ANGELS


----------



## Charis

Jay3 said:


> ONE OF OUR ANGELS


Beautiful Pigeon Angel!


----------



## Jay3

Thank you. All he needs is the halo.


----------



## clucklebeed

Jay3 said:


> Thank you. All he needs is the halo.


 It would be cute if you edited the pic and put a little halo around his head


----------



## Jay3

There ya go. My Angel.


----------



## Jay3

Oh that's perfect! LOL. What a pretty bird, and it does look as though he has a little bit of an attitude.


----------



## jmaxpsi

I've decided to take him into the house today and he'll be mostly inside as I'm gonna try to train him. He is about 6 weeks now and loves to be on my shoulders. Should I give it less water so the droppings are not too wet when it happens to fall on my shoulders? LOL.


----------



## TAWhatley

jmaxpsi said:


> I've decided to take him into the house today and he'll be mostly inside as I'm gonna try to train him. He is about 6 weeks now and loves to be on my shoulders. Should I give it less water so the droppings are not too wet when it happens to fall on my shoulders? LOL.


No .. don't lessen his water intake .. you need to find out why the droppings are wet. Healthy pigeon droppings are going to be pretty solid and mostly brown and white. If the droppings of this bird don't look like this, then post us some pics of the droppings and again of the bird .. it's a lovely pigeon, BTW!

Terry


----------



## jmaxpsi

I'll check tonight and let you know in the morning. He eats alot.


----------



## Luke0987654321

schoolbus64 said:


> i'm new to this site and to pigeons themselves, here's my Fantail that i recently purchased, he/she is named Free Fall


that bird is beautifull looking


----------



## Yeasmin

Really he/she is too cute...


----------



## Msfreebird

schoolbus64 said:


> i'm new to this site and to pigeons themselves, here's my Fantail that i recently purchased, he/she is named Free Fall


Very pretty Fantail, so delicate looking. I bet its a female - sweet face


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> There ya go. My Angel.


I just LOVE IT!


----------



## Msfreebird

Tim's Tumblers said:


> I call this one " DON'T TOUCH ME "


"Go ahead, I dare you!" GREAT face!


----------



## Msfreebird

jmaxpsi said:


> I've decided to take him into the house today and he'll be mostly inside as I'm gonna try to train him. He is about 6 weeks now and loves to be on my shoulders. Should I give it less water so the droppings are not too wet when it happens to fall on my shoulders? LOL.


I love the looks of this bird! What breed is it?


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Tim's Tumblers said:


> I call this one " DON'T TOUCH ME "


Yeah and HE means it too LOL... However he is a great husband/father....


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Hear is a pair of young Black Balds...


----------



## TerriB

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Hear is a pair of young Black Balds.../QUOTE]
> 
> Lovely birds! Looks like one has magic feet!


----------



## Jay3

Yes, those are beautiful birds.


----------



## jmaxpsi

Msfreebird said:


> I love the looks of this bird! What breed is it?


I believe he is a Uzbek Tumbler at least that's what everyone on this site said his parents look like. 
I made him a cage today...will post up pics later. He was staying in a box over night. His droppings are brownish/green with a little white. I think that's healthy right?


----------



## Jay3

Playful Horses.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Red and Yellow squeekers....


----------



## ezemaxima

Wild ducklings watched carefully by mom. Spotted these guys along the walkway to work at a golf course. And a male Jackson chameleon I saw at the pet shop last week.


----------



## Jay3

OH! What darling little ducklings! They're so tiny. You really have to look to see them all. Just adorable.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

This is one of my Red Bald Heads...


----------



## TAWhatley

Such great pictures, everyone! Please keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## clucklebeed

Jojo, my little mama. beware of her bite


----------



## TerriB

Tim's Tumblers said:


> This is one of my Red Bald Heads...
> ...


Cute bird and what beautiful healthy plumage!


That Jojo sure looks like she is sizing you up!


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Strawberry Bald, I call him Blueboy... Drying off after a bath...


----------



## clucklebeed




----------



## Jay3

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Strawberry Bald, I call him Blueboy... Drying off after a bath...


Beautiful bird


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Jay3 said:


> Beautiful bird


Thank You Jay3, he is one of my favorite Wests...


----------



## Jay3

I love watching them collect straw for their nests.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Jay3 said:


> I love watching them collect straw for their nests.


THAT is a cool Photo...Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Becca199212

This little guy sat in my garden for hours, he ate from my hand and then dissapeared and I never saw him again, but I enjoyed our little encounter.


----------



## Jay3

Oh, soooo cute.


----------



## kaftardoost

parked 10 feet from the coop waitting for dinner.


----------



## jmaxpsi

My latest addition to my flock......I believe he's a mookee? What are they known for? Anyone? I love the way he looks.


----------



## Becca199212

One of the pelicans which I met at a Bird Of Prey centre last week.


----------



## pattersonk2002

*new puppy*

I am not sure if she thinks the bear is he moma but she loves to lay in this spot so I decided to leave the bear there for now . I was looking for her one day and walked right by her as she blended in prety good at a glance.


----------



## YaSin11

how can i post pics here?...pls help.... got no urls...just got them on my comp. also..I want to b able to upload without 'compressing' them......any tips pls?>...Peace


----------



## Yeasmin

1st click on post reply. Then move mouse at the bottom. After that select choose attachment. Then upload ur pics.


----------



## clucklebeed

I'v learned the best way to take pics. Instead of wasting pictures on when your birds head moves, or it moves out of the right position before you take a pic, I just take videos. You put on your PC, watch the video, and when you see a part you like, just push print screen on the key board, paste it on paint, enlargen it, and then you've got a great pic. Thats how I got this one.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*2009 Young Cock Red Self...*


----------



## Becca199212




----------



## clucklebeed

*Becca199212* Beautiful bird. Is it a falcon?


----------



## Becca199212

He is a Saker Falcon named Sable, I saw him at a Bird Of Prey centre I visited last week-
http://www.kielderwaterbirdsofpreycentre.com/


----------



## clucklebeed

Absolutley beautiful! The name has a starnge sound to it that just seems to fit him perfectly, sable.


----------



## Homer87

Becca199212 said:


>



...................................*What a nice shot there*.....................................


----------



## clucklebeed

Tim's Tumblers said:


>


He sure has a face on!
Beautiful pigeon by the way, what breed?
I also like the feathered feet. Just beautiful


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Thanks clucklebeed,

I raise West of England Tumblers....


----------



## Niloc5

Originally Posted by Becca199212

Even though they can be our worst nightmares, they really are beautiful birds


----------



## Pigeon lower

amazing pictures, Alot of things i wouldnt even know was on our earth..


----------



## clucklebeed

Realeasing Warrilthe2nd, even caught the pic with a down feather still falling to the ground.








That was the stillest pic I've ever taken of him, all he does is move when he's not in his nest.


----------



## Annarose

my babies, well some of them, My dog Junnie loves to treat them like his babies and protect them following them all over the house letting me know where they are and will clean thier little bottems if I would let him. He chases away the cats and sits guard at the cages when company is over. I just have to introduce them to him so when they are big enough to have visits so his instincts do not kick in and he brings them to me like lookie what I found mommie!! and that only happened once with a wild baby bird but he did try to save it from the neighbors cat.


----------



## clucklebeed

Annarose said:


> my babies, well some of them, My dog Junnie loves to treat them like his babies and protect them following them all over the house letting me know where they are and will clean thier little bottems if I would let him. He chases away the cats and sits guard at the cages when company is over. I just have to introduce them to him so when they are big enough to have visits so his instincts do not kick in and he brings them to me like lookie what I found mommie!! and that only happened once with a wild baby bird but he did try to save it from the neighbors cat.


It sounds like some of the stories I'd hear on Animal Planet. Your dog seems to be very affectionet to you and your birds. Whats next? A hawk taking in babies as it's own?

Very pretty babie, I'm sure it'll grow up to be even more beautiful.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Chuck, if I had a video camera I would take stills from it as well. Usually it's hard to get a clear picture from normal videos without it being pixelated. That's where the better quality cameras come in play (mine sucks, haha).
But if your birds are moving around, keep the flash on, as it captures movement.


----------



## clucklebeed

I usually use the video for taking shots of them in mid flight now, and I've gotten some pretty nice pics.
By the way, what kind of camera do you have?
I have a Canon PowerShot A530, it can only record a little longer than 10 minutes and I can't turn off the flash, unfortanetly for my birds. Some of them just hate the flash!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

So this morning around 7:30, when I went out to let Clyde (our BO rooster) out of his pen to free range for the day, I backed up and almost fell over a 5 gallon bucket. I didn't, so all was well  I did however, knock it over on its side. A few minutes later, I come back to find my blue 'designer' hen in the bucket, trying to find a comfy spot to sit down. She'd face one side, then turn around and face the other, and repeat. I figured I'd let her be, cause I knew what was coming next, and I'd rather not upset her and have to go egg hunting later 

Came back out and found this. Odd place to lay an egg, wouldn't you agree? After all, it is practically out in the middle of the grass where everyone and everything can see it.

















I wish I had my camera when I first found her in there!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

My camera isn't even mine, LOL. It's technically the town's camera, but I bring it home when my dad isn't using it to take pictures of the projects his crew completes. It's a Kodak DC3400. Only 2 megapix. It doesn't even have video on it. If it does, I can't find it on here anywhere.

The camera I want is somewhere around $300-$500. One I'll take is closer to 300, the other I'd really love to have is closer to 500  Both are canons I believe. I'll have to go look it up.


----------



## clucklebeed

From what you described it sounds really cute! 
And that is an odd place to lay an egg...
It looks like you have a lot of green where live, if there was once a place like that here where I live, It's either covered in tumbleweeds now or they built a Target over it. LOL
Building things seems to be how we cover up our bad scenery, that or trying to plant palm trees all over it and fail miserably trying to make it look nice.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep, luckily we've had chickens for as long as we've lived here, so the ground is getting more fertile all the time (which isn't saying much cause all we have is poor quality dirt to begin with), so that helps the grass grow. Plus it rains much more here than in California, from what I've heard  I would hate living somewhere that wasn't green!


----------



## clucklebeed

I would love to live somewhere green, but thing is you get kinda messed up living in such hot weather, if it's below 80 degrees I put on socks, slippers, 2 robes, scarfs, a cotton hat and finnish it all of with a quilt, and then I'm ready to get back to my home-schooling. My parents have all lived in cooler areas, so they aren't really affected by Bakersfield idus maybe I should call it.


----------



## Annarose

clucklebeed said:


> It sounds like some of the stories I'd hear on Animal Planet. Your dog seems to be very affectionet to you and your birds. Whats next? A hawk taking in babies as it's own?
> 
> Very pretty babie, I'm sure it'll grow up to be even more beautiful.


Thank you! Yes he is special, he is our service dog and we plan to get another, but are concerned that we will not find one like him at all. He is 7 1/2 now and as co-dependent on us as he is independent! He really is like one of my kids so I think that that is part of it, he even rides in the kids car seats when they are not it them! I have a few pictures of that too! We have a very diverse family indeed. God blessed. I wish every one was a part of it.


----------



## clucklebeed

Could you post some of them?
I can already imagine it in my head, he sounds very special to you indeed


----------



## jmaxpsi

clucklebeed said:


> I would love to live somewhere green, but thing is you get kinda messed up living in such hot weather, if it's below 80 degrees I put on socks, slippers, 2 robes, scarfs, a cotton hat and finnish it all of with a quilt, and then I'm ready to get back to my home-schooling. My parents have all lived in cooler areas, so they aren't really affected by Bakersfield idus maybe I should call it.


Look at me...I moved from Minneapolis back home to CA after 14 years and I look like a idiot back in February. I was wearing shorts and a t-shirt. LOL. I'm glad that I'm back here now cuz I have the pigeons that I left behind. I've always had Ferals when I was here. Now that I'm back, I got more breeds.


----------



## clucklebeed

FEBRUARY? I don't know how I'd stand going like that in February. I'm kinda like a lizard really, I'm reeeaaaallllly slow and grumpy when it's cold, but when It's warm I'm usually active and light hearted, writting my silly stories like The Singer The Brother and the Fangirl, or the Immortal Pain(s).


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I love cold weather  It means no mosquitos, and snow! The birds fly and breed better in the cold too.
If you think below 80 is cold, you should come over here when we go hunting on mornings when it's about 18 degrees once the sun comes up  I can remember going out when it was 9 degrees too


----------



## clucklebeed

Your lucky you get snow where you live, last time it snowed here was like 1999, I was just a baby. I don't really like snow though anyways, I just don't really like cold. The only thing I really enjoy about winter is getting presents on christmas morning and staying up on new years eve watching The Twilight Zone marathon until midnight.
I'm just made for summer, I guess.


----------



## mrpc

thats a nice looking bird you have there Chris were are you located son if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Jay3

Today I put out nesting supplies for the birds to add to their nests. A couple of them prefer to steal it from the hamper where I store it in the loft. Luigi just stole a piece through the holes in the hamper. Sneak!


----------



## Roller mike

*black and white bald burmingham roller*

this is one of my rollers, hope you him.


----------



## Charis

He's very pretty, Mike.


----------



## clucklebeed

Yes, he is definetly a fine bird.
Do I see some red bleeding through on the wing pattern?


----------



## brandonf

heres my newly acquired pair of fantails, i have solid white ones, but never have i had a colored pair until today


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Charis,
That was a great shot  They can be pretty sneaky!

Chuck,
That 'red' bleeding through is actually bronze 

Mike,
Pretty bird! I used to have many just like that. Sometimes I really miss having rollers 

And finally Brandon,
Oooo, I love fantails! Those are two pretty birds! The one on the left is the type I'm looking to improve my Fantails with. Pretty color on him too. Blue sooty


----------



## Roller mike

Chuck is right, the fringes of the feathers are bronzed. my birds went out for the first time today, no flying just loafing on the loft, they did trap in nice,so tomorrow we will try a fly hopefully they all come back


----------



## Jay3

Very pretty fans you've got there.


----------



## brandonf

MaryOfExeter said:


> And finally Brandon,
> Oooo, I love fantails! Those are two pretty birds! The one on the left is the type I'm looking to improve my Fantails with. Pretty color on him too. Blue sooty


well ill keep that in mind, let me see what colors they throw in a few rounds of babies and i might be willing to trade for something that you have.


----------



## jmaxpsi

Here's a pic of my Male fantail


----------



## clucklebeed

What kind of pattern does he have?


----------



## brandonf

nice looking bird, i wish mine didnt have feathered feet. i like them much more without


----------



## Jay3

jmaxpsi---Very pretty bird.


----------



## jmaxpsi

brandonf said:


> well ill keep that in mind, let me see what colors they throw in a few rounds of babies and i might be willing to trade for something that you have.










FEMALE







MALE
This pair just paired up and should be laying thier first eggs any day now. The female is booted and the male is not. What is the possibility of the offspring having feathered feet?

Thanks Jay, I love how the female looks.


----------



## brandonf

more then likely the offspring will be booted as well, im pretty sure its a dominate trait.

but someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## Jay3

brandonf said:


> more then likely the offspring will be booted as well, im pretty sure its a dominate trait.
> 
> but someone correct me if im wrong


I have a red Saxon Monk who mated with a white splash homer. (I know, what a combo. But I do rescues, and they pick their own mates) They hatched babies, and one looks exactly like Daddy ( the red saxon), and although for a while, it looked as though he would have Daddy's boots, he doesn't. I was hoping that he would, but it's probably better that way, as that is how we tell them apart at quick glance. So I guess it just depends. LOL.


----------



## Jay3

jmaxpsi said:


> FEMALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MALE
> This pair just paired up and should be laying thier first eggs any day now. The female is booted and the male is not. What is the possibility of the offspring having feathered feet?
> 
> Thanks Jay, I love how the female looks.


Very pretty cock as well. I hope you'll share pics of their babies with us. I'm dying to see them.


----------



## Yeasmin

Wooooo pretty birdiii


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I'm not sure if grouse legs are dominant or not. I just know all the muffed/booted birds I've had crossed with normals, threw birds with minimal leg feathering. I've also had some pop up out of nowhere with more feathering than usual, so I think it is recessive (or well, this form is, maybe not all feather legged genes?  ).


Anyways, Brandon, I have nothing but white Indians, so if you like white birds, I may have some extras soon  But if you like the ones with clean feet, you should look into American Fantails instead of Indians, since all Indians are supposed to have boots and peak crests.

Jmaxpsi, pretty birds 

Chuck, the first one they posted is just a blue check splash.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Yellow Mottle Young Hen...*


----------



## clucklebeed

Wow thats really cool, I can see little bits of white on the feather pattern I think thats really pretty with the color.


----------



## Pigeon lower

Very nice pictures everyone! Keep them rolling!


----------



## brandonf

MaryOfExeter said:


> Anyways, Brandon, I have nothing but white Indians, so if you like white birds, I may have some extras soon  But if you like the ones with clean feet, you should look into American Fantails instead of Indians, since all Indians are supposed to have boots and peak crests.


well i much prefer the solid white ones more then any colors on them at all. i would be interested, let me know


----------



## Jay3

Tim's Tumblers said:


>


She's a beauty.


----------



## mr squeaks

WOW! What a beauty, Tim!!

AND, apologies to Little Red Riding Hood, but, "What big FEET you have!" 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## jmaxpsi

Wow, B_E_A_U_T_I_F_U_L! What color is that? Looks like an orange.


----------



## TAWhatley

jmaxpsi said:


> Wow, B_E_A_U_T_I_F_U_L! What color is that? Looks like an orange.


If you look back at Tim's original post he identified the color as Yellow Mottle .. quite a beautiful bird, huh?

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

mr squeaks said:


> AND, apologies to Little Red Riding Hood, but, "*What big FEET you have*!"
> 
> Love, Hugs and Scritches
> 
> Shi


Wait'll you see the pics of the three English Trumpeters I bailed out of the county animal shelter on Friday   No, I haven't taken the pictures yet ..

Terry


----------



## Roller mike

*my bluetick hound Toby is her name*


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Nice looking Hounds there, Roller Mike...


----------



## sreeshs

This cat is my pet dog Bunny's friend, a true wanderer but I caught him going for a nap on my brother's study table 

(see attached image)


----------



## ThePigeonKid

jmaxpsi said:


> MALE
> QUOTE]
> I really like the color on this one.
> 
> *Roller mike,*Nice hound.
> 
> *sreeshs,* Looks just like my cat.  And Welcome to PT!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

TAWhatley said:


> Wait'll you see the pics of the three English Trumpeters I bailed out of the county animal shelter on Friday   No, I haven't taken the pictures yet ..
> 
> Terry


Can't wait to see the "feet" pictures! To beat Tim's lovely hen, they must really be something! 

BTW, Tim, is your hen "show quality?"

Lovely hound, Roller Mike! 

AND, I never met an orange tabby kitty I didn't like! They are great!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## sreeshs

My "Tiger King"


----------



## TerriB

What a handsome, confident-looking bird!


----------



## Pigeon lower

Look at those feathers on the legs HOLY COW!


----------



## NotYourPsycho

From the other day, this is Inigo Montoya, purebred Birmingham Roller :]


----------



## Jay3

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Strawberry Bald...*


----------



## mr squeaks

That is a most lovely Birmingham Roller, NotYourPsycho. Great pictures! :

Another beautiful WOE, Tim, but that Yellow Mottle Hen has my heart!

I LOVE to watch my little WOE, WoeBeGone, walk around with those feathered feet. Always makes me smile!

Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## Pigeon lower

Some really amazing birds in here.


----------



## sreeshs

Straberry Bald................ you stole my heart......... "Bald is beautiful" :-D

That "Tiger King" which was posted, had a hatchling of pure white, its 4 months old now and a good male, have the looks as same as its father but not even a spot on the body and a little bit larger pout, I havent taken a picture of him yet, will post one soon.

By the way, youtube.com has some videos of rollers and tumblers in action, worth watching friends..... :-D


----------



## sreeshs

*Mighty *******

Here he is, almost same size as of his father, but it was a surprise to see a white kid for that father. Fact is that now every time one of the egg hatches to give a white squab.

I am now looking for a perfect match for him.


----------



## TerriB

NotYourPsycho said:


> ...From the other day, this is Inigo Montoya, purebred Birmingham Roller :]


Love the name! 



Tim's Tumblers said:


>


That bird looks scrumptious - I'd give him a blue ribbon!



sreeshs said:


> Here he is, almost same size as of his father, but it was a surprise to see a white kid for that father...


Handsome bird - wing looks like vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Red Mottle Whiteside Cock...*











This guy here is the cock of the walk.. Father to 8 squeekers this year alone.. Can you spell STUD !!! Ü


----------



## sreeshs

Wow, no doubt he is a champ !!!!!!

and that crop can hold the milk for all of them ;-)


----------



## dove_bird

sreeshs said:


> Here he is, almost same size as of his father, but it was a surprise to see a white kid for that father. Fact is that now every time one of the egg hatches to give a white squab.
> 
> I am now looking for a perfect match for him.


thats a cute pigeon!


----------



## Becca199212




----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Becca,
Thats a great photo...


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Sweet Pee and Henny Penny...*


----------



## Jay3

Becca199212 said:


>


Great shot. Where was it taken?


----------



## sreeshs

*Private moments caught on camera*

Not only private moments, they both are still singles


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Here is the yellow mottle again, Digitaly Inhanced... 

What a Gem...


----------



## Yeasmin

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Here is the yellow mottle again, Digitaly Inhanced...
> 
> What a Gem...


Look at me. I'm the king...


----------



## dishan

who???
Pig or Yeasmim???


----------



## Charis

Tim's Tumblers said:


>


Sweet picture. I have a Sweetpee too.


----------



## Yeasmin

dishan said:


> who???
> Pig or Yeasmim???


Ofcourse the pij. How can i would be the king?


----------



## Roller mike

*Bath Time!*


----------



## dishan

Yeasmin said:


> Ofcourse the pij. How can i would be the king?


valo


----------



## ezemaxima

ITS a HAWK no its HULK!!!!

While loft flying my birds.. I noticed this big bird rapidly approaching them..I said to myself... "This can't be happening." I decided to take a photo before I grabbed my binoculars for a closer look. Whew.. it was just HULK....... 

Bottom photo: Hulk at 6 weeks old.


----------



## TerriB

Hulk is one big bird!


----------



## mr squeaks

TerriB said:


> Hulk is one big bird!


AND VERY BEAUTIFUL!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Jay3

Yes, he's very pretty. And BIG. LOL.


----------



## birds+me=happy

Did you ask his mommy for an X-large? Great looking guy. I like the name too.


----------



## Jay3

Yes, the name is great. LOL.


----------



## Kevin

I'd like to share my very first babies!


Skye and Coco is on the top picture.
Still thinking of the names of the cuties on the bottom picture.


----------



## Guest

ezemaxima said:


> ITS a HAWK no its HULK!!!!
> 
> While loft flying my birds.. I noticed this big bird rapidly approaching them..I said to myself... "This can't be happening." I decided to take a photo before I grabbed my binoculars for a closer look. Whew.. it was just HULK.......
> 
> Bottom photo: Hulk at 6 weeks old.


oooo I'd like that little hulk in my loft lol ..love that coloring  hope you show us a after the baby molt shot too


----------



## Guest

Kevin said:


> I'd like to share my very first babies!
> 
> 
> Skye and Coco is on the top picture.
> Still thinking of the names of the cuties on the bottom picture.


they look very well fed so you must be keeping that food bowl full like your supposed to  hope you share them in full feather too


----------



## Jay3

Oh Keven they're so cute. Just look at those full little crops. You must be very happy with them.


----------



## Kevin

LokotaLoft said:


> they look very well feed so you must be keeping that food bowl full like your supposed to  hope you share them in full feather too


Yup, the only time that I take the food bowl out is at night.
I will definitely take a lot of pictures!



Jay3 said:


> Oh Keven they're so cute. Just look at those full little crops. You must be very happy with them.


Cute fat babies! I am very happy with them.


----------



## jandkds

*What kind of pigeon is this?*

Hi,
Can anyone tell me what kind of pigeon this is and possibley what sex? I would really appreciate it! He is very very happy here....and all he does is eat and drink! Will be building him a new home outside this weekend but for now he is a "kitty".


----------



## Jay3

Where did you get him? He's certainly different looking with those eyes.


----------



## jandkds

He/she wandered into our yard 2 days ago and decided to stay. We would like to know if he/she is male or female. Do you have any suggestions? What kind of pigeon might it be?
He/she has a yellow band but all it has on it is a verse and Suydam's Highfliers.....


----------



## Guest

jandkds said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me what kind of pigeon this is and possibley what sex? I would really appreciate it! He is very very happy here....and all he does is eat and drink! Will be building him a new home outside this weekend but for now he is a "kitty".


 what you have there is a flying flight , they arent the best at homing but originated in NY ...as far as telling if its a male or female you could use a mirror and see how it reacts to its reflection ..if it coos and struts alot then it most likely would be a male ...


----------



## jandkds

*Flying flight?*

Hi, sorry for all the questions but what does flying flight mean? What was he/she bred to do?


----------



## Guest

here is some info thru this link of links  
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/flying-flights-26138.html


----------



## jandkds

Thank you...I will check it out more tomorrow. Off to bed for tonight. "Ernie" is sleeping...tomorrow I will find a mirror and see if he/she likes themselves!


----------



## ThePigeonKid




----------



## jmaxpsi

My 9 1/2 week old Uzbek Tumbler "Silver"


----------



## birds+me=happy

Now thats a cool looking color. Great pic!


----------



## Jay3

What an adorable little bird.


----------



## clucklebeed

2000mustangmia said:


> Here is one of my cuban pouters coming home after looking for a stray pigeon or someone to bring with him.Hope you guys like it.


I know this was posted a while back but I'm gonna have to tell my parents about this, they think pouters arn't capable of flight because of their crops!


----------



## Guest

ThePigeonKid said:


>


great now your pigeon is gonna get warts lol


----------



## Guest

clucklebeed said:


> I know this was posted a while back but I'm gonna have to tell my parents about this, they think pouters arn't capable of flight because of their crops!


thats a thief pouter... not all pouters are made for flying thou


----------



## Jay3

Very pretty bird.


----------



## jmaxpsi

Here are my 5 day old Uzbek Tumblers.


----------



## Yeasmin

jmaxpsi said:


> Here are my 5 day old Uzbek Tumblers.


Ow... They are soo sweet...


----------



## onlymypigeons

www.freewebs.com/bjornpigeons


----------



## Jay3

Oh..........how cute!


----------



## TAWhatley

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Dad feeding baby, and 2nd baby playing Peek-A-Boo !!!


That's a terrific photo, Tim! Thank you for sharing it with us!

Terry


----------



## TerriB

What beautiful, intense color. Adorable babies!


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Thanks , Here is one more, 

Just napping with Dad, nest mate is hiding under Dad..
This is a Kite West of England Cock..


----------



## Jay3

Pretty bird.


----------



## mr squeaks

Love your birds, Tim!!

Thank you so much for the great pictures! Dad feeding is priceless!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and the gang


----------



## FloridaLuv

THAT is a VERY VERY VERY beautiful bird... I LOVE the Black color.... Very sleek...and I love that! Lots of Babies... and I never get tired of seeing them... so darn cute!


----------



## b20_vtec_jdm

nice here is a picture of my bird


----------



## Jay3

*OOPS!!!*


----------



## jmaxpsi

Here is a picture of my Uzbek YB flying in the house.


----------



## clucklebeed

Aww thats pretty bird. Does it have a name?


----------



## jmaxpsi

clucklebeed said:


> Aww thats pretty bird. Does it have a name?


I called him "Silver" because of his color, but he is starting to molt to more of a dark gray. I'm training him to fly and perch on my arm like a hawk. He is about 3 months old now. I had him in the house for a month since is the survivor of the pair. Boy these Uzbeks are horrible parents.


----------



## clucklebeed

I remeber when cluckle was alive, she used to have this really pretty slate pattern but as she got older it faded and she began to look more like a dull colored bluebar.


----------



## velo99




----------



## clucklebeed

velo99 said:


>


Those are very pretty birds, what breed are they? from the picture they almost look like homers but I think you breed fancy pigeons right?


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*velo99,* Nice shot!


----------



## birds+me=happy

Isn't he a cutie!!


----------



## Msfreebird

birds+me=happy said:


> Well he's a cutie.


LOL, OMG he's WAY TOO CUTE!


----------



## Ashby Loft




----------



## birds+me=happy

Now thats cool! Good pic.


----------



## Charis

Tim's Tumblers said:


> 10 day old Black Bald West...


How adorable. I want him.


----------



## Jay3

Very pretty bird. Look at those feet!


----------



## TerriB

That baby is CUTE!!!

The hen is gorgeous!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

12 Volt Man said:


>


Nice pics, keep up the good work.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

I hope I am not showing to many of my birds.. My Wests are my best friends.. I have 44 as of now, and hope to show them this fall. It's amazing how attatched you can get with your birds, but I love them dearly... Cheers my friends, and God Bless... Ü


----------



## Charis

Jay3 said:


> *OOPS!!!*


How cute!


----------



## Msfreebird

Tim's Tumblers said:


> I hope I am not showing to many of my birds.. My Wests are my best friends.. I have 44 as of now, and hope to show them this fall. It's amazing how attatched you can get with your birds, but I love them dearly... Cheers my friends, and God Bless... Ü


Your birds are Beautiful!! Keep the pictures coming.!


----------



## clucklebeed

Don't...poke me... or the finger gets it!


----------



## Msfreebird

*My 1st "flying" pictures - I'm so excited!*

I didn't realize my camera had an "action" setting - DUH


----------



## TAWhatley

Msfreebird said:


> I didn't realize my camera had an "action" setting - DUH


Beautiful! 

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird

Thanks, now I have to practice more


----------



## TerriB

Very cool photos! Nice open flying space for those gorgeous birds.


----------



## xtremejay

*my first pigeon tinkerbell*

This is my first pigeon, Tinkerbell.

Jason


----------



## Roller mike

*One of my Blue check racers*


----------



## TAWhatley

Lovely birds, Jason and Mike! Thank you for the photos, and please keep them coming!

Terry


----------



## Roller mike

I have alot of albums on my profile full of pics, all are welcome to look!!!!


----------



## Msfreebird

*Beautiful day for pictures!*



















Hmmm, I wonder what their thinking


----------



## birds+me=happy

Beautiful birds! It's already starting to get cold here..... about 52 degrees. brrrr


----------



## mr squeaks

Waynette, they are thinking, "Life is good! Mmmmm, What to do today?"



They look happy and healthy and are beautiful pigeons!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Msfreebird

Thanks, I just love em 
The days are still nice here (77 degrees today) but the nights are getting cold, 40's and 50's, I'm not ready for winter


----------



## Msfreebird

Remember "Gretta", my scalped baby?










Here HE is now - all grown up!


----------



## pattersonk2002

*toad*

Ok I totaly missed the toad the first time lol how cute the picture is. I would have never of thought to use toads to keep the bugs off by birds >Kevin


ThePigeonKid said:


>


----------



## spirit wings

*pic of the day*

got a lucky snap on a tail preening after the bath...still molting around the neck...when will they look normal again!....


----------



## mr squeaks

Gretta looks TERRIFIC, Waynette!! WELL DONE!!

That is one funny "toad" picture, PigeonKid!

Thanks for the smiles, everyone!

Love and Hugs
Shi and the gang


----------



## Teresa

Wonderful photos! From the baby with the toad (how funny is that!) to all the beautiful birds, preening or thinking about how to spend the day. 
That's a great setting you got there, Waynette, and Gretta -- what a difference, he's a gorgeous bird!


----------



## Umair aslam

*umair aslam*

sir me new person of this sight and i really shocked about that kind of picture all picture of pigeons are so beautiful and i will post my pigeons picture soon thanx


----------



## Msfreebird

Umair aslam said:


> sir me new person of this sight and i really shocked about that kind of picture all picture of pigeons are so beautiful and i will post my pigeons picture soon thanx


Welcome to Pigeon Talk, and we'd love to see your pictures


----------



## Msfreebird

Love the TOAD riding piggy back!
Lovely Fantail, Spirit Wings. I went to the fair yesterday, went into the poultry exhibit and almost came home with 2 Indian Fantails ($10. each!) I couldn't find the seller in the building  They were a solid tan. Never saw that color before, and don't know the proper color name.


----------



## Msfreebird

*Just another one of my favorite colors*


----------



## Chilangz

lovely birds....Thanks


----------



## Teresa

*Shiny Happy Pigeons* enjoying the first of the Autumn rain in Portugal:


----------



## Jay3

Oh Teresa, that's a wonderful picture. They look like they're enjoying their shower.


----------



## jmaxpsi

*Time to grub!*


----------



## Jay3

jmaxpsi said:


> *Time to grub!*


Cute shot. Pretty birds.


----------



## Naunnie

Tried to use first pic. as my avatar, but didn't turn out so good, so I thought I would post it here before I change it. My granddaughter was fascinated with Ms. Mantis we took a bunch of pictures

I just have to say thanks to everyone for sharing your pictures. This sticky starts out my day! I could just sit here for hours


----------



## Msfreebird

OH! Very nice picture. I love preying mantis


----------



## Msfreebird

Another Favorite of mine -


----------



## Jay3

That's a great shot of the praying mantis!


----------



## Naunnie

Thanks y'all. I have for my desktop wallpaper too!!


----------



## velo99

OK peeps,
Let me see if I have some new shots to thrill and amaze you


----------



## technocactus

*Bank discovered a new bath bowl*

Saturday, while they were flying around the house - ohh they love Saturday & Sunday because my house is theirs. Well, I left the bathroom door open and Bank discovered a new bath tub for them. While Piggy was perching on the curtain rod, I guess Bank was showing him the new bath bowl she discovered.


----------



## velo99

*Rollers*


----------



## mr squeaks

Just add WATER! 

GREAT pictures, tc

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Jay3

technocactus---cute pics of your birds. I love the one sitting in the washbowl.

velo99--Nice shots of your rollers.


----------



## technocactus

*Velo99*

Do they really roll? Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## technocactus

*Mr. Squeaks*

Thanks. Yah, I wanted to run the water, but it was very cold that day. Do they take a bath on cold days? I haven't tried it. This coming winter will be their first winter......


----------



## velo99

Techno
Yes they do roll. These shots are from the competetion we had two weeks ago. The minimum scorable roll in conjunction with four other birds is 10 feet. That gets you five points. More birds and deeper rolls get you more points.
These shots are of various rolls and rollers. If you stitch them together you get a better idea of what they do.


----------



## Roller mike

*Roller baby*


----------



## ~pigeonlover~

lovely pics good photography on the rollers.


----------



## velo99

Nice looking dun Mike


----------



## mr squeaks

I think pigeons take baths whenever they can and want to. Of course it's hard to break through ice! 

Some members make sure their pijies have water to bathe even in the winter.

I give Squeaks a shower OR a bath depending on my mood and just use cold water. Of course, here, our temps tend to be warmer than most other parts of the States! 

Some pigeons are avid bathers and others, not so much....

Mmmmmm, never thought of this before but I wonder if those pigeons who LOVE the water were born Scorpios, Pisces or Cancer (all water signs!)  

Squeaks, btw, is a Scorpio bird and does his _attitude_ show it!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## TerriB

Scorpios RULE!!! 

Great shots of your rollers, Velo99! I didn’t realize they fly so close together. It must be a thrill to watch your birds perform!

What a cool shot of your birds, Technocactus! “Lovely curtains, fluffy towels, scented soaps…now how do I turn on the water?!”  I'd let inside birds bathe every day if they wanted to. Outside, I draw the line at below 40, mainly because I worry about the older birds getting chilled. (Or else I bring them in for a blow-dry.)

Love the subtle shading in that soft color, Mike. Beautiful!


----------



## technocactus

pattersonk2002 said:


> Ok I totaly missed the toad the first time lol how cute the picture is. I would have never of thought to use toads to keep the bugs off by birds >Kevin


I love this photo - the TOAD!!Its funny and cute


----------



## sreeshs

This fellow is 19 days old


----------



## mr squeaks

You have very lovely birds, Sreesh!

That little one is a Frill?? What a cutie!

Hugs and Scritches to all the feathered ones!

Shi


----------



## Msfreebird

OH! VERY CUTE! 
What breed?


----------



## sreeshs

I have uploaded some photos in the album, mainly to aid me in identifying the actual breed. Locally its called Australian Black, charcterised by good crest and foot feathers and clean body of one single color. The black one is called Australian Black, similarly you have the Australian white, brown, red, golden. I have no idea whats with the name but I believe its not the actual breed nomenclature. Hope you people can help me with this....

Mother of the young fellow, with an "Australian White"









Another Picture
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=837&pictureid=9717

Elder Sister from the previous hatch (This is not categorised as Aus Black, she got pattern from her father)








Another snap: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=837&pictureid=11136

Elder Sister from previous to previous hatch paired with an "Australian Brown"









The Parents


----------



## Msfreebird

I'm not good with the different breeds - but I just wanted to say that they are Beautiful!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*sreeshs,* They are all beautiful! But I really like the one on the right in third picture down.


----------



## Ed

sreeshs said:


> I have uploaded some photos in the album, mainly to aid me in identifying the actual breed. Locally its called Australian Black, charcterised by good crest and foot feathers and clean body of one single color. The black one is called Australian Black, similarly you have the Australian white, brown, red, golden. I have no idea whats with the name but I believe its not the actual breed nomenclature. Hope you people can help me with this....
> 
> Mother of the young fellow, with an "Australian White"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Picture
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=837&pictureid=9717
> 
> Elder Sister from the previous hatch (This is not categorised as Aus Black, she got pattern from her father)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another snap: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=837&pictureid=11136
> 
> Elder Sister from previous to previous hatch paired with an "Australian Brown"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Parents



LOL
The pigeons in the last picture are looking at me like I owe them money


----------



## Ed

Teresa said:


> *Shiny Happy Pigeons* enjoying the first of the Autumn rain in Portugal:


AWESOME action shot!!!!
I love how you caught the water droplets midair.


----------



## jmaxpsi

Pics of my yb racing homers. They are 1 month old.


----------



## sreeshs

Gorgeous, what a clean and structured body..... gr8 !!!


----------



## Jay3

Pretty birds.


----------



## Msfreebird

*Frisky Moose!*

This picture was published in our local paper last year, but it just resurfaced again in the same paper!
This big guy got a little amorous with this truck at Hampton Beach


----------



## BuenDia

*Praying mantis...*



ThePigeonKid said:


> Here is my pic for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called: *"Doing what all Praying Mantises do!"*


Here is a joke about Praying Mantises. A Praying Mantis was going about her business when a couple of ants came her way. They said to her, "Come on, what are you doing? Everyone knows we insects don't need to pray!" The PMantis ignored them but they kept making fun of her until exasperated, she grabbed one of the ants. And the ant went, "Our father, who art in heaven..."


----------



## BuenDia

Just want to say folks that I joined this site today looking for help and a home for a pigeon I rescued 6 months ago. I spent the day just looking at the pictures and comments here and it warmed my heart. I have a problem to attend to tomorrow and it has been troubling me, but with all the stories here, the lovely pictures and the rapport you all expressed in your posts, I put the trouble behind me and smiled all day. I realized I was worrying about nothing because in fact there is so much more beauty in life and people, but specially people who love and care for animals. God bless all of you. And here is my picture of the day, the rescued bird I called Palomita (Spanish for Little Bird). Note to those that worry about missing feathers around the neck: She is molting and is growing new feathers around her neck... ok, I'll post a close-up of that too. Cheers!


----------



## BuenDia

Here is the close up so you see that she has needles(? )that are the new feathers growing in her neck..


----------



## Msfreebird

BuenDia said:


> Just want to say folks that I joined this site today looking for help and a home for a pigeon I rescued 6 months ago. I spent the day just looking at the pictures and comments here and it warmed my heart. I have a problem to attend to tomorrow and it has been troubling me, but with all the stories here, the lovely pictures and the rapport you all expressed in your posts, I put the trouble behind me and smiled all day. I realized I was worrying about nothing because in fact there is so much more beauty in life and people, but specially people who love and care for animals. God bless all of you. And here is my picture of the day, the rescued bird I called Palomita (Spanish for Little Bird). Note to those that worry about missing feathers around the neck: She is molting and is growing new feathers around her neck... ok, I'll post a close-up of that too. Cheers!


Welcome to Pigeon Talk and Palomita is very pretty. I love her name 
It always makes me feel better when I come here to talk, read or just enjoy pictures - Very Nice people here. What's even better is that there are "breeders", "rescuers", "backyard hobbyist's" and "racing enthusiast's" all here.
I'm glad you enjoyed it.
(I guess nobody liked my "moose" picture, hope it wasn't too offensive LOL)


----------



## Gnuretiree

I thought the moose picture was great. I think only the owner of the car may have found it offensive. LOL

Hugh


----------



## sreeshs

One of my Orkut Friend uploaded these photos in his album. I thought it would be nice to share, the first picture is a Lahore with Crest !!!!!

And the pattern on the second is a Lahore pattern mix, nice aren't they ???


----------



## Jay3

BuenDia said:


> Just want to say folks that I joined this site today looking for help and a home for a pigeon I rescued 6 months ago. I spent the day just looking at the pictures and comments here and it warmed my heart. I have a problem to attend to tomorrow and it has been troubling me, but with all the stories here, the lovely pictures and the rapport you all expressed in your posts, I put the trouble behind me and smiled all day. I realized I was worrying about nothing because in fact there is so much more beauty in life and people, but specially people who love and care for animals. God bless all of you. And here is my picture of the day, the rescued bird I called Palomita (Spanish for Little Bird). Note to those that worry about missing feathers around the neck: She is molting and is growing new feathers around her neck... ok, I'll post a close-up of that too. Cheers!




BuenDia, welcome to pigeon talk. You have a pretty bird there, and thanks for rescuing her. I hope you can find a forever home for her. How did you come to rescue the bird?
__________________

Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass........It's about learning to dance in the rain.


----------



## Jay3

Sreeshs, those are beautiful birds.


----------



## BuenDia

Hi Jay3, I was coming home one night when I noticed that as some people walked close to her she just ran and not fly away so I got close to her and sure enough I could see the left wing sort of folded over when she tried to fly away. Someone came over and we examined her together. He was good enough to catch her for me since I was scared  and we brought her home. The broken feathers were still attached and fell of weeks after and I could see a lot of dried blood on it. Then she grew some feathers and lost them again. I finally had to get her a cage, it's 20" (WxHxL) so it isn't very large but cages are expensive and I don't have the means. I hate that she is all alone and that is why I wish I can find someone who has pigeons who will take her in. It also wouldn't be fair to another bird to cage her with no possibility of flying out once in a while, but for that you need a loft, easy exit, and that I cannot provide. If I owned the home it would be a different story. Here in Montreal many landlords to not accept pets, and I already have three cats so... it's complicated.

How do you get her to trust you to eat out of your hand? She goes insane when I put my hand in the cage. I tried luring her with food but she would not go for it.


----------



## Jay3

Well, I give mine chopped peanuts, which they love, and eventually, most will come to me for them. Eventually, they will come for seed, they just get used to you if you handle them often and are around a lot. Although, if you get an adult feral pigeon, sometimes, they will never tame. Depends on the bird. It was nice of you to help him. If you are looking for help finding him a home, maybe you should start a new thread. Good luck with that.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*Waynette, funny moose!*


----------



## joaquinguardia

*Palomos de Clase*


----------



## joaquinguardia

*palomos de clase*


----------



## Charis

Just Amazing.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Wonderful pictures! Here's mine...


----------



## spirit wings

joaquinguardia, how do you make that art?...beautiful.


----------



## pattersonk2002

*25 cents*

Cute picture Debbie, I don't know what part of it I like the most. The sign,door, chair or the birds. Thanks for the smile. now speaking of doors I better get out and work on the loft. >Kevin


----------



## Msfreebird

LOL, Back when I got divorced, I had that bumper sticker on my truck -
"Husband and Dog Missing - REWARD FOR DOG"
Now I have "Lord, help me be the person my dog thinks I am"!


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, Back when I got divorced, I had that bumper sticker on my truck -
> "Husband and Dog Missing - REWARD FOR DOG"
> Now I have "Lord, help me be the person my dog thinks I am"!


That's funny. For a long time I had a sign in my back window that read THE MORE I KNOW PEOPLE, THE MORE I LIKE MY DOG.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> That's funny. For a long time I had a sign in my back window that read THE MORE I KNOW PEOPLE, THE MORE I LIKE MY DOG.


LOL I've seen that!
I love bumper stickers - if I go into a store that has alot of them, I start reading them and cracking up - people think I'm nuts *they have no sense of humor*


----------



## TerriB

Joaquinguardia, your pictures of those birds are stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> LOL I've seen that!
> I love bumper stickers - if I go into a store that has alot of them, I start reading them and cracking up - people think I'm nuts *they have no sense of humor*


No. No humor in their soul.


----------



## joaquinguardia

TerriB said:


> Joaquinguardia, your pictures of those birds are stunning! Thanks for sharing!


thanks for your words...


----------



## joaquinguardia

spirit wings said:


> joaquinguardia, how do you make that art?...beautiful.


Thanks for your words...


----------



## REY DAVID

*one of my youngsters rollers*

just relaxing


----------



## TerriB

Looks like that's going to be a flashy youngster!


----------



## sreeshs

Rey David, thats one cute fellow, here is one guy who is 13 days old, he gave me a fright when he seemed to be vomiting due to over feeding, but he is an healthy chap now.....


----------



## Chilangz

Nice little cute guy............ Thanks for sharing......
the place needs a lil cleaning.......


----------



## spirit wings

Chilangz said:


> Nice little cute guy............ Thanks for sharing......
> the place needs a lil cleaning.......



thinking the same thing....


----------



## Flapdoodle

Out of five kids I only have one that is a “Pigeon Freak” like her Dad. Here she is releasing one of my birds. She had a friend over that wanted to see the birds. It is always a big hit and the kids love it.


----------



## sundar1986

colbyjack said:


> -chris


what's the name of the breed..i guess i have the same..can u tell me about it


----------



## Guest

thats a roller


----------



## sreeshs

Flapdoodle said:


> Out of five kids I only have one that is a “Pigeon Freak” like her Dad. Here she is releasing one of my birds. She had a friend over that wanted to see the birds. It is always a big hit and the kids love it.


That's one of the sweetest pictures of real life I have seen lately, very inspiring


----------



## Jay3

Flapdoodle said:


> Out of five kids I only have one that is a “Pigeon Freak” like her Dad. Here she is releasing one of my birds. She had a friend over that wanted to see the birds. It is always a big hit and the kids love it.


Great photo!


----------



## Msfreebird

Flapdoodle said:


> Out of five kids I only have one that is a “Pigeon Freak” like her Dad. Here she is releasing one of my birds. She had a friend over that wanted to see the birds. It is always a big hit and the kids love it.


Oh, how nice, what a great photo, I love it!
I hope my grandson is interested in my birds (when he's old enough), seeing as my daughters think I'm nuts!


----------



## roadrunnermike

*My New Bird*

This Guy just landed and adopted Me, Ive never had a Bird before, in fact I have a CAT! but this bird was definitly someones pet, and Im not sure what to do with him, he sleeps in my truck for now


----------



## Jay3

Looks like a beautiful little homer. Nice shot!


----------



## doveone52

Hope you keep him, Sounds like a little gift from on high! Unless he's banded and you can find the owner.


----------



## doveone52

Msfreebird said:


> Oh, how nice, what a great photo, I love it!
> I hope my grandson is interested in my birds (when he's old enough), seeing as my daughters think I'm nuts!


I have 11 yr old and 14 yr old grandson's and even a 4 yo and they all love the birds, thank goodness. I know what you mean about the daughter's. when I was handfeeding some babies, my 23 yo daughter almost threw up! She said something about their beaks stimulated her gag reflex. Please!
My oldest daughter has passed on, but I can tell you now, she would be making such fun of me! Fortunately, my oldest g-son has a real way w/ pigeons. Even the flightiest seem to gravitate to him! I'm so proud!


----------



## markymark

what you think of this bird then been a gooden that lol


----------



## TerriB

Hmm, this bird's plumage seems dry and lifeless. You might want to try oiling the feed.


----------



## Jay3

TerriB said:


> Hmm, this bird's plumage seems dry and lifeless. You might want to try oiling the feed.


LOL. Maybe a little safflower would help.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Haha. Great pictures! I haven't checked with this thread for a while


----------



## vintar_boy

my pic of the day!


----------



## Msfreebird

Very pretty bird, I love fantails - they just love to pose!


----------



## vintar_boy

Msfreebird said:


> Very pretty bird, I love fantails - they just love to pose!


thank you very much!

my other picture of the day.


----------



## Pigeon lower

vintar_boy said:


> thank you very much!
> 
> my other picture of the day.


Very nice FRills!!!!! How many do you have?


----------



## Guest

thats a very nice laced bird you have there I love it


----------



## Jay3

Very pretty birds. Yes, that one is a beauty.


----------



## Chilangz

Vinitar,

Love your Fantails...... nice coloration.....


----------



## sreeshs

vintar_boy said:


> thank you very much!
> 
> my other picture of the day.


Nice birds you got there


----------



## sreeshs

Here are my new joinees, they are 7 and 8 days each


----------



## vintar_boy

my other breed


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Video of the Day !*

Here is my picture of the day. Actually it is a pair of videos, which was made possible, because Santa gave me my Christmas Present early, because I was sooooooooo good ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAwlW9tSgpw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjMAu1hs2og


----------



## mr squeaks

Beautiful pigeons, Warren!!

That's an interesting "grate" they walk on. Do they have a flat surface too?

Also noticed the "round" eye of the hen and the more "teardrop" shape of the cock.

People are always wondering about how to sex their birds. I have heard toe even or uneven and the eye shape. So far, the eyes seem to be true when looking at my four guys...

* WISHING YOU ALL THE BEST AND MERRIEST OF HOLIDAYS!! SOOO GLAD SANTA CAME EARLY FOR YOU! *

Of course, NOW, we will be expecting MORE videos!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Msfreebird

*6 degrees outside this morning!*










Walter and his new friends


----------



## birds+me=happy

For being only 6 degrees, they look pretty active.


----------



## Msfreebird

birds+me=happy said:


> For being only 6 degrees, they look pretty active.


The cold hasn't bothered them at all. I'm the one that hibernates when it gets below 15!!


----------



## Guest

heres my pic for the day pigeons and flurries


----------



## Jay3

Waynette, did anybody actually jump into the water today?

Lokota, great shot of the birds and flakes. I wonder how they like flying in the snow? LOL. Very pretty.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, did anybody actually jump into the water today?
> 
> Lokota, great shot of the birds and flakes. I wonder how they like flying in the snow? LOL. Very pretty.


Great picture Lokota! I love "flying birds"

Jay3, No, nobody jumped in today. But, to my horror, the Fantails jumped into their water yesterday and it was 5 degrees  Are they crazy or what !!!


----------



## Jay3

I think they are! LOL. I haven't set up the bath for a while, waiting for it to warm a bit. I know I should, but can't stand them bathing in this cold. I sometimes set it up in the loft, on top of a plastic table cloth, to catch the water. I know, I'm a wimp! I should just put it up out in the aviary. But the cold...................................BRRRRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Msfreebird

It was their drinking water that they jumped into!
I haven't set up their bath since the hose froze and I have to lug water bottles


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> It was their drinking water that they jumped into!
> I haven't set up their bath since the hose froze and I have to lug water bottles


I knew that was what you meant. LOL. I was just saying how I felt about them bathing in the cold. I probably baby them more than they would like. They would probably love to jump in, but they can't get into their drinking water. 
Lugging water bottles isn't fun, especially over snow and ice. I carry mine to their bath as I use warm water, but I don't have far to go. Do you have to lug far? Winter is a pain around N.E. Maybe you should rig up a little sled to carry the water. Now doesn't that sound country?


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> Walter and his new friends


They look like they enjoy the aviary. Lots of room. How's Walter doing?


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> They look like they enjoy the aviary. Lots of room. How's Walter doing?


Walter is doing GREAT! He's fitting right in with everybody (so to speak) Although he sticks out like a sore thumb! It's really funny 
Its about 100 feet to the loft, but carrying 3 gallons of water, 3 times a day - 5 feet is too far! Sure wish I could come up with an idea for a heated hose!


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> Walter is doing GREAT! He's fitting right in with everybody (so to speak) Although he sticks out like a sore thumb! It's really funny
> Its about 100 feet to the loft, but carrying 3 gallons of water, 3 times a day - 5 feet is too far! Sure wish I could come up with an idea for a heated hose!


You're right. If you could come up with an idea for a heated hose, lots of people would be very happy. I'll be glad when spring gets here.
I'm glad Walter is fitting in well. He certainly does stand out.


----------



## vintar_boy

my new capuchines


----------



## Jay3

Cute birds. Do they have anything solid in their cage to walk on? Those grates would have to be hard on their feet after a while.


----------



## Msfreebird

*Playing with Pictures Today!*


----------



## mr squeaks

BEAUTIFUL ACTION PICS, Waynette!!

Many thanks for posting these lovely birds in action!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Msfreebird

mr squeaks said:


> BEAUTIFUL ACTION PICS, Waynette!!
> 
> Many thanks for posting these lovely birds in action!!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> 
> Shi


Thanks Shi. It was fun, it took about 30 pictures to get 5 good ones! - Then my battery died 
Here's a couple more --


----------



## Chilangz

great pics!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jay3

Great shots Waynette. Aren't you glad you discovered that little setting on your camera? Do you remember when you thought you needed a new one? LOL. Very pretty!


----------



## Wing & A Prayer

*Pigeon lice?*

Not sure if I am in the right spot for this question but I have found long body lice on my pigeons tail and wing feathers. I feel like a fool cause I noticed my pigeons stomping and picking at themselves but was unawear of them having a problem until yesterday. That is when I seen bugs on the tail of one of my male Figuritas!!! I have something called, Pigon Bath Protector that I got from, Foy's pigeon supplies recently. Has any one used this product? And should I use this or get something else? I feel so bad for my pigeons. I have 8 Valencian Figuritas. Four pairs. I would appreciate any help I can get. I have them in a large coop in my house. I live in Michigan. I have separted the hens and cocks for the winter to give my girls a break from laying eggs. Any way just wanted to throw the question out there on what is best to use on these lice? Thank-you for your time. Your pigeon friend, Carol at wing and a prayer.


----------



## Wing & A Prayer

*Baldy*

Very beautiful bird. I love the white heads!!!! Wing & A Prayer


----------



## Jay3

I use Permethrin Garden and Poultry Dust. Some use Sevin 5% Garden and Poultry Dust. You can get it at most hardware stores or grain places. The Ivermectin 0.5% you can buy at foy's. Few drops down the throat, or couple drops on the back of the neck works also. But the dust would be easier to get. Just don't get it in their face or eyes. Stay away from their head. Make sure you get it under their wings and tail, and on their back. I haven't used the Pigeon Bath Protector, so don't know about that. I think the powder would be faster. Dipping them with Permectrin II is fast, but probably not needed.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*09 Almond Cock West*


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*09 Yellow Mottle Hen*


----------



## c.hert

Tim that is a very beautiful bird and would not that be show quality?? I don't know much about Tumblers but it sure is pretty...c.hert


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Tim, someday you will be getting an email from me saying I want to buy birds.
....Someday, that is  haha. I've always wanted a couple pair of WOE's. I did at one time have some flying ones, but somehow I was graced with a pair of black hens and a pair of white hens  They were beautiful birds though, with white pearl eyes and gigantic muffs.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Okay, so I didn't take this picture today, but within the last few days. Just love it so much I had to share 









LOL.

Can't help but love those faces. It's been yucky outside so of course Whoopi's fro is icky. When it's clean, it's nice and white and fluffy. I think it's getting time for a hair trim again.


----------



## TAWhatley

Great pics and beautiful birds, Tim and Becky! Becky .. those chickens are PRECIOUS!

Terry


----------



## Jay3

Becky, it doesn't matter when you took the pic. No time frame on pictures or when taken. It's a nice shot of two very adorable chickens.


----------



## Msfreebird

Those Tumblers are gorgeous! 
Beautiful birds Becky, that cock is a little intimidating looking though


----------



## Msfreebird

*Spoiled Rotten "Jack"!*

This bed is suppose to be for my Lab - he rarely gets to use it!


----------



## TerriB

I love how Jack takes up the bed and the carpet. A truely thorough kitty!


----------



## TAWhatley

Msfreebird said:


> This bed is suppose to be for my Lab - he rarely gets to use it!


OMG! My Nemo looks just like your Jack!

Terry


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Roller Babies... YAHOO !!!*

2 Days old... Ü


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*This one sitting on eggs due to hatch this week...*

Go ahead, touch my eggs... I Dare Ya.. Ü


----------



## vintar_boy

[/URL]


----------



## TAWhatley

Great pictures, all! Please keep them coming! Vintar .. what breed of baby is that?

Terry


----------



## vintar_boy

TAWhatley said:


> Great pictures, all! Please keep them coming! Vintar .. what breed of baby is that?
> 
> Terry


its a mixed breed sir, i just put indian fantail & oriental frill together and thats the result.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Nice pics!


----------



## rbflight

*pictures of the day*

Here is a few pictures of NY Flying Flights


----------



## Jay3

Pretty birds. Their eyes are amazing!


----------



## ThePigeonKid




----------



## c.hert

What pretty pictures and those flying flights pigeons are pretty especially their different eyes---that loft is nice too..thanks for the pictures---I like your kitty too....c.hert


----------



## TAWhatley

vintar_boy said:


> its a mixed breed sir, i just put indian fantail & oriental frill together and thats the result.


I hope you will post some pics of that little one as it grows up. Bet it's going to be a beauty. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

rbflight said:


> Here is a few pictures of NY Flying Flights


Wow! They are gorgeous! Nice loft you have there, too!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

ThePigeonKid said:


>


Gorgeous cat, PK! Ummmm .. is that a bird feather in the mouth  

Terry


----------



## sreeshs

ThePigeonKid said:


>


Wow, what eyes, deep space and milky ways in there


----------



## sreeshs

rbflight said:


> Here is a few pictures of NY Flying Flights


SUPERB................. you have one more person envying you now


----------



## vintar_boy

i have know idea what breed is this i just got it from a site.


----------



## sreeshs

vintar_boy said:


> i have know idea what breed is this i just got it from a site.


Wow, is it a cross of Fantail and jacobin ?


----------



## sreeshs

I took this picture yesterday, hiding underneath is his squab


----------



## Teresa

*Sunset over the Atlantic*










PS. Wonderful bird photos! Love them!


----------



## Pigeon lower

sreeshs said:


> I took this picture yesterday, hiding underneath is his squab


What type of breed is that, I use to have some birds similar to that until i sold them. I remember they would fly around the loft and attempt to do backflips but only did one once and a while.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Teresa said:


> PS. Wonderful bird photos! Love them!


Cool pic!


----------



## Jay3

Beautiful Teresa.


----------



## Msfreebird

vintar_boy said:


> i have know idea what breed is this i just got it from a site.


I believe that's called a "Fantasy"


----------



## sreeshs

Pigeon lower said:


> What type of breed is that, I use to have some birds similar to that until i sold them. I remember they would fly around the loft and attempt to do backflips but only did one once and a while.


Locally these breeds are termed as Australian Red, similarly you have the Australian white, black, golden, etc. But i am sure this is not a distinct breed. The birds are of above average size, good quality crest and foot feathers and supposed to have only one spread color. I have been trying to trace on this breed and from what ever I came to witness, these are descendants from the fantails and the local pigeons. But they are a beauty, I have the whites and blacks in my album and I am waiting on two more red chicks which are 11 days old now


----------



## vintar_boy

TAWhatley said:


> I hope you will post some pics of that little one as it grows up. Bet it's going to be a beauty.
> 
> Terry


latest pic of it


----------



## Pigeon lower

sreeshs said:


> Locally these breeds are termed as Australian Red, similarly you have the Australian white, black, golden, etc. But i am sure this is not a distinct breed. The birds are of above average size, good quality crest and foot feathers and supposed to have only one spread color. I have been trying to trace on this breed and from what ever I came to witness, these are descendants from the fantails and the local pigeons. But they are a beauty, I have the whites and blacks in my album and I am waiting on two more red chicks which are 11 days old now


Oh mine did not have feathered feet. I had a brown cock bird and a white hen when i started with them then the produced alot of white/brown splash's it was sweet.


----------



## M Kurps

Some very good looking birds there.
Kurps


----------



## TerriB

vintar_boy said:


> latest pic of it
> ...


Oh, my! What a cutie!!! Makes you want to pick up and cuddle that little one!


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## Msfreebird

vintar_boy said:


>


Very pretty bird!


----------



## romanallover




----------



## TerriB

Romanallover, nice still shot of three familiar faces from your video!


----------



## sreeshs

Cute snap


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## sreeshs

Pretty handsome birds you got there


----------



## YaSin11

Vintar Boy,
Great birds and pics. Thanks


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## Tim's Tumblers

My White Homer Breeders...


----------



## sreeshs

Great birds


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Grizzel Roller, young bird...


----------



## TerriB

Tim's Tumblers said:


> My White Homer Breeders...
> ...


Beautiful birds and very nice setup. Those perches look like they would be easy to clean.


----------



## sreeshs

"There is a cat
Who lives down the street
When he starts sleeping
He forgets he is a cat....."


----------



## TerriB

Neat pic of the cat in the mirror!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## wkywmn

How do I add a picture to a thread? I am new to Pigeon Talk and am not very computer savvy.


----------



## TerriB

wkywmn said:


> How do I add a picture to a thread? I am new to Pigeon Talk and am not very computer savvy.


At the bottom of the thread, click Post Reply. After typing your text into that field, look down under Additional Options and click on Manage Attachments. Browse to where you have the picture on your computer and follow the prompts to finish. It's only confusing the first time.


----------



## M Kurps

*One of my hens*

Not sure what color this is Chocolate or brown ... ?


----------



## Guest

M Kurps said:


> Not sure what color this is Chocolate or brown ... ?


could be dun too  nice bird


----------



## M Kurps

LokotaLoft said:


> could be dun too  nice bird


That's what I thought at first by the primaries,but her chest,which you can't see in pic, seems too dark. You may be right,and thanks.
Kurps


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*...Rollers...*

My Rollers watching their buddy perform ...


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Roller in the sky...


----------



## c.hert

Beautiful Bird.... c.hert


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## c.hert

What kind of bird is that? Is that one of those high flyers only say that because of the wing position and thats a real pretty colorful bird--thanks for sharing...c.hert


----------



## spencejd

*pic of my pigeon roger*


----------



## spencejd

my pigeon roger flew away a while ago and landed on the roof and had to get a ladder to get him down. spencejd


----------



## spencejd

anyone know if misting pigeons with water is good and what to put in,if anything.


----------



## velo99

We had a competition this weekend. This is a shot of a kit exiting the kitbox.


----------



## sreeshs

Nice picture velo99  Could have posted a little more bigger size


----------



## spencejd

a great pic of roger on attachement.


----------



## doveone52

Roger is a cool guy!


----------



## sreeshs

This fellow was caught yesterday while cleaning the under ground water tank










Here he is after being released........


----------



## c.hert

That picture of Roger is a beautiful picture of him and he is a very handsome bird indeed and Sreesh your picture of that frog or toad is very nice too---such pretty colors. You a good guy to leave him go back to the wild for I know he appreciated it after you had to fool with his environment.....c.hert


----------



## Jay3

Love the frog Sreesh! Good pics.


----------



## sreeshs

Jay3 said:


> Love the frog Sreesh! Good pics.


There are many of them now and then these days around the wet sumps of the house than ever noticed before, I doubt the climate changes are affecting them someways in their natural surroundings...... so sad


----------



## spencejd

2 pictures of my pigeon roger.


----------



## spencejd

roger my pigeon.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Cool looking pigeon!


----------



## spencejd

pic of the day.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

2009 Almond Cock...


----------



## sreeshs

Man, you have some precious breeds


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Srawberry Bald...


----------



## sreeshs

Well, not actually "picture taken today" but I some how missed sharing this, have been sleeping in my album for a long time now


----------



## Frank-NC

is that you in that picture sreesh? now that's a nice pet there =)


----------



## Covenant Loft

Sreesh 

I won't say say another word about my feed bill ever again. LOL

Walter


----------



## sreeshs

I would love to have a pet like that but I wont venture as feeding my pigeons and dogs makes my pocket fairly cleared up these days 

Fact is, these elephants are owned by the governing body of a temple in Kerala with is devoted to Lord Krishna. They have some 50 elephants or so and have been pretty famous from the time of Kingdom rules. Its a pretty famous and old temple and the elephant sanctuary attracts more people. The elephants live a good life here, eating, drinking, bathing and playing to will. You can read more about the temple and the sanctuary here http://www.guruvayurdevaswom.org/oelephant.shtml


----------



## Frank-NC

that was a great read, thanks for sharing that knowledge with us =)


----------



## Jay3

Yes. That was very interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## vinny_wills

*hi here my take*

This is my pics on board of my Indian fantail .

Thanks..


----------



## Jay3

Beautiful bird.


----------



## Charis

Exquisite.......


----------



## sreeshs

Pretty bird, you could have captured that beautiful tail to the full


----------



## Msfreebird

Lovely Fantail!


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*vinny_wills,* beautiful bird!!


----------



## Chilangz

*Feeding Time*

Feeding time


----------



## TerriB

Great shot of the fantails!


----------



## Chilangz

*Fantail Chick*

My India Fantail Chick with Dad....


----------



## yopigeonguy

very cute babies!


----------



## Jay3

Nice pictures. Proud Pappa!


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## birds+me=happy

Never seen that kind of fantail. lol


----------



## Chilangz

Hey Vintar, Excellent pics.....Thanks for sharing....

Is the Fantail on the 1st pic a cross breed? Looks like its not a pure Indian Fantail....


----------



## vintar_boy

its a pure indian fantail its just that the head goes through his tail


----------



## vintar_boy

pic 1 & 2 are the same pigeon, he just pops out his head behind his tail sometimes


----------



## Chilangz

beautiful pics....Thanks


----------



## zach

Silly birds.....


----------



## Chilangz

the pair would be embarrassed making this pic public..............LOL


----------



## Escaped

*Hen Wild Turkey and Chicks*

Taken 5 minutes ago outside of my office window with cell phone camera in Sacramento, California.


----------



## Jay3

Cute picture. We see these around here on the back roads. Sometimes I stop and throw them corn. Aren't they cute? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks

Chilangz said:


> the pair would be embarrassed making this pic public..............LOL


Maybe Zach's pijies are circus performers perfecting their "balancing act!"  

Great picture! I love it!!

I can just see the caption: "OOOF!! Geez, Ralph, how much weight *did* you gain?!!" 

Love and Hugs

Shi 

P.S. Actually, I have to admit that I'm reminded of the introductory meeting between WoeBeGone, my West of England Tumbler hen and Gimie, my feral cock with a badly healed broken leg. At the time, I wasn't sure which one was the hen and which the cock. At that first meeting, it was "love (lust?) at first sight! After each did their own vigorous preening, Woe took two hops toward Gimie and hopped on his back. So proud was Woe...only problem? Woe was facing Gimie's tail!! Uh, wrong direction there!! She tried again and this time, sat on his head!

I am happy to say that they finally got it right and Woe knows that Gimie is the top pij!


----------



## Airbaby

zach said:


> Silly birds.....


Looks like he is waiting for her to tell him what to do next....or maybe he is walking her on her back trying to crack it??? since he has no hands to give her a massage


----------



## mr squeaks

Airbaby said:


> Looks like he is waiting for her to tell him what to do next....or maybe he is walking her on her back trying to crack it??? since he has no hands to give her a massage


Wow! Didn't think of that, Airbaby! A *Chiropractic* Pigeon!! Very rare!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Chilangz

Escaped said:


> Taken 5 minutes ago outside of my office window with cell phone camera in Sacramento, California.


Good one........we don't see that around in India......


----------



## Older spice

ptear posing infront of a wallpaper


----------



## ezemaxima

Here's silhouettes of my Red English Carrier hen when she escaped my breeding loft section last week when I was feeding them in the afternoon. She flew around and landed on top the trees the evening and the following day. She spent much of her free time on the trees until I guess she was so hungry that she came down when she saw me about to feed them.


----------



## TerriB

Glad your bird came back in. An escaped bird is so scarey!


----------



## Abuzain

Msfreebird said:


> I believe that's called a "Fantasy"


I think this is called "Indian Fantasy Pigeon". It's a new breed combines Fantail with Jacobin.


----------



## Abuzain

Hello, here is my pic of the day.


----------



## Abuzain

12 Volt Man said:


>


Wonderful shot...


----------



## doveone52

Truly beautiful!


----------



## anandcholli

Posing for the cam and getting ready for Jan' 11 racing


----------



## zach




----------



## sreeshs

Are you sure its coke in that can ? He appears to me as if he had a can of beer


----------



## Pigeon lower




----------



## zach

sreeshs said:


> Are you sure its coke in that can ? He appears to me as if he had a can of beer


That's the first thing I thought too.


----------



## Chilangz

anandcholli said:


> Posing for the cam and getting ready for Jan' 11 racing


Wow!! good & healthy looking homers.........
bTW, any idea which club organize racing? I know few which organize for high flyers but not sure for Homers.....


----------



## c.hert

All those pictures are just wonderful and that bird beside the coke can looks a little tipsy to me.....c.hert


----------



## Chilangz

My Tippler YB's - 1 1/2 months old and checking out its surroundings


----------



## anandcholli

Chilangz said:


> Wow!! good & healthy looking homers.........
> bTW, any idea which club organize racing? I know few which organize for high flyers but not sure for Homers.....


I've recently joined a pigeon racing club here in bangalore. more details 
http://www.karnatakahomingpigeonsociety.com 

Pl. note that the website has been launched recently and they are still updating it.


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## doveone52

I love white Indian fantails! Pretty ones!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

vintar_boy said:


>


Beautiful! I love the long muffs. That's how I want mine to look some day.


----------



## rackerman

*My babies I hand raised.........*


----------



## rackerman

Opps forgot to attach pic, here it is........ Sorry, won't attach...........


----------



## sreeshs

rackerman said:


> Opps forgot to attach pic, here it is........ Sorry, won't attach...........


Come on Thats not fair


----------



## fantailgyrl

*picture of the day*

heres a pic of my babies im hand raising named heckel and jeckel....i love them there so cute


----------



## Nazmul

wow they're really cute..


----------



## fantailgyrl

*back at it*

you know its bad enough they didnt want to raise heckel and jeckel but now they want to give me two more .....lol wheres the respect lol nah i love them !


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## sreeshs

"Happy friends"  Cool picture


----------



## chinbunny

my Hungarian giant house pigeon cock


----------



## birdkeeper

those babies look so cute...is it hard to hand raise babies?


----------



## fantailgyrl

*the babies*

i think its best to let the parents do it however there mother lacks the experince cause shes a young bird and stop feeding them so i took up her slack , the are great handfeeding although i wouldnt recommend it ...it does make them so very very tame~!!


----------



## TerriB

chinbunny said:


> my Hungarian giant house pigeon cock...


What a stunning bird! Gorgeous!


----------



## Jay3

chinbunny said:


> my Hungarian giant house pigeon cock


Very pretty.


----------



## chinbunny

Thanks jay3, and terrib.


----------



## chinbunny

How about a front shot. Don't mind the cob webs. Swept them out last week ad they are back again.


----------



## cotdt

chinbunny said:


> How about a front shot. Don't mind the cob webs. Swept them out last week ad they are back again.


How big is he in real life?


----------



## cotdt

My blue bar and white.











Red Splash Homer.


----------



## sreeshs

chinbunny said:


> How about a front shot. Don't mind the cob webs. Swept them out last week ad they are back again.


I won't mess with this guy  What a look !!! similar to those bouncers in the pubs


----------



## chinbunny

Nice birds cotdt

LOL sreeshs

He's about the size of a giant runt(maybe a little smaller), and happens to be my largest house pigeon.


----------



## fantailgyrl

*wow*

hes a stunning bird very pretty


----------



## fantailgyrl

i know they arent birds but there still my babies stash and nana


----------



## sreeshs

I Love Them


----------



## TerriB

That house pigeon is a really impressive looking bird.

Is that a Damascene? Very nice.
I really like the eye and rich color of your red spalsh!

Handsome rotties!


----------



## Jay3

Yes. The house pigeon IS very impressive. 

And those dogs are just adorable. Love them!


----------



## chinbunny

thanks guys.


----------



## ValencianFigs

*My Figuritas*

Here are nice pics of my Valencian Figurita.

















These pigeons are so small. They are as big as my Doves


----------



## vintar_boy

thats my cousin and my dog


----------



## Jay3

Nice shot. Pretty beach. Does your dog like the water?


----------



## 00null

*Poppy*

poppy flower 

Enjoy


----------



## 00null

*Scenic Photo*

Scenic photo of the beach and Mt.Rainier


----------



## fantailgyrl

*brakish water near the beach*

heres afew of the canals on my way to the beach ..


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## doveone52

! have friends from the Phillipines and all the pictures are so beautiful! I wonder why anyone would leave there!


----------



## TerriB

Nice shots of the beach. Perfect summer eye candy!


----------



## vintar_boy

some of my collections


----------



## TerriB

Love the variety of colors and breeds! Hope you don't have a problem with mice - the holes in that fencing might provide access.


----------



## Jay3

Mice and rats are everywhere. Just because you don't see them, doesn't mean they are not there.


----------



## vintar_boy

one of my breeder hen


----------



## TerriB

vintar_boy said:


> ...one of my breeder hen


She's beautiful!


----------



## tackler_64

I found a banded pigeon. It Reads APRA 2010 1656. Can anyone help me find the owner. Ta


----------



## TerriB

tackler_64 said:


> I found a banded pigeon. It Reads APRA 2010 1656. Can anyone help me find the owner. Ta


It would be helpful to know where are you located. APRA is a parlor roller group - http://www.parlorroller.com/breeding.html. You might start by contacting them to see if they can identify the owner of this bird. This breed doesn't generally travel far on their own so his home is probably close by.


----------



## vintar_boy

black & silver fantails


----------



## spirit wings

I think they need to bath... every week....


----------



## TerriB

vintar_boy said:


> ...black & silver fantails


Lovely birds!


----------



## 00null

*1 Kit*

Nice Kit Hmm


----------



## vintar_boy

these are new to my loft


----------



## Chilangz

Great looking Fantails


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## pdpbison

They're like 'Snow Flakes'!!


Wow...very pretty, happy Pigeons...


----------



## chinbunny

Red mottle hungarian giant house pigeon chick. Dad is the one i posted a few pages ago.


----------



## sreeshs

chinbunny said:


> Red mottle hungarian giant house pigeon chick. Dad is the one i posted a few pages ago.


Upcoming "bouncer"


----------



## Chilangz

love the color of it..... thanks


----------



## chinbunny

LOL!

My baby performing roller pigeon.


----------



## tipllers rule

here are pics of my iranian tumbler and my turkish tumbler


----------



## cubanlofts

*pictures of my birds*

i am new here, this are pictures of my homers, uploaded thru photobucket just clik on link that i reposted below, thanks


http://s1198.photobucket.com/home/cubanlofts/recentuploads?view=slideshow


----------



## TAWhatley

cubanlofts said:


> i am new here, this are pictures of my homers, uploaded them thru photobucket, click on left hand side on album them on latest uploads, thanks.
> 
> http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums


Would love to see your pictures, but the link you posted just takes me to the Photobucket login page. Can you double check the link, please?

Terry


----------



## Chilangz

chinbunny said:


> LOL!
> 
> My baby performing roller pigeon.


Wow!! just wonderful.....the color of the beak is a mix of both white and black, I guess........gorgeous looking bird


----------



## Jay3

chinbunny said:


> LOL!
> 
> My baby performing roller pigeon.


Cute little thing this one is.


----------



## cubanlofts

TAWhatley said:


> Would love to see your pictures, but the link you posted just takes me to the Photobucket login page. Can you double check the link, please?
> 
> Terry


actually u click on my home first, them on recent uploads, them clik on slideshow and it will open all the pictures, that u can sees as a slideshow in a bigger picturessorry for the confussion. my fault


----------



## cubanlofts

Chilangz said:


> Wow!! just wonderful.....the color of the beak is a mix of both white and black, I guess........gorgeous looking bird


beutiful markings, is he rolling good alredy


----------



## cubanlofts

TAWhatley said:


> Would love to see your pictures, but the link you posted just takes me to the Photobucket login page. Can you double check the link, please?
> 
> Terry


ty for letting me know, this is the slide show link

http://s1198.photobucket.com/home/cubanlofts/recentuploads?view=slideshow


----------



## cubanlofts

TAWhatley said:


> Would love to see your pictures, but the link you posted just takes me to the Photobucket login page. Can you double check the link, please?
> 
> Terry


sure did, i reposted the slide show link, ty for letting me know
http://s1198.photobucket.com/home/cubanlofts/recentuploads?view=slideshow


----------



## cubanlofts

TAWhatley said:


> Would love to see your pictures, but the link you posted just takes me to the Photobucket login page. Can you double check the link, please?
> 
> Terry


http://s1198.photobucket.com/home/cubanlofts/recentuploads?view=slideshow

this is the new link, hope it works


----------



## chinbunny

there is a thing on there where you can copy and paste the html for the picture, and post it here. Its the one for websites. It shows up on th eleft hand side when you click on the picture.


----------



## chinbunny

cubanlofts said:


> beutiful markings, is he rolling good alredy


he still flies yet. its funny. He gets so far up to where he wants to go, then flips back and falls. He is also a very cocky little snot.


----------



## tipllers rule

buetiful white russian tumblers


----------



## cubanlofts

chinbunny said:


> he still flies yet. its funny. He gets so far up to where he wants to go, then flips back and falls. He is also a very cocky little snot.


I had rollers before i changed to homers, they r fun to have, they were birmingans, i left a pair with me, and the male was very nice till he got whacked by a hawk, she is a widow now, she is solid red, with white wings, and boy, she can fly, is funny to see her rolling with homers, they probably think she is crazy,
this is the slide show of my homers.

http://s1198.photobucket.com/home/cubanlofts/recentuploads?view=slideshow


----------



## cubanlofts

pigeonkeeper said:


> This is my owl !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited By Aqua!! Thanks!


nice owls, they r german, right, i had 2 not 2 long ago, gave them to my son, cause, he had to had them.

this is a slide show of my homers.http://s1198.photobucket.com/home/cubanlofts/recentuploads?view=slideshow


----------



## chinbunny

cubanlofts said:


> I had rollers before i changed to homers, they r fun to have, they were birmingans, i left a pair with me, and the male was very nice till he got whacked by a hawk, she is a widow now, she is solid red, with white wings, and boy, she can fly, is funny to see her rolling with homers, they probably think she is crazy,
> this is the slide show of my homers.
> 
> http://s1198.photobucket.com/home/cubanlofts/recentuploads?view=slideshow


Mine are the type that don't fly. This little guy hasn't got it figured out that he is no longer able to fly well yet. This breed is wonderful, and very friendly.


----------



## cubanlofts

chinbunny said:


> Mine are the type that don't fly. This little guy hasn't got it figured out that he is no longer able to fly well yet. This breed is wonderful, and very friendly.


wow, what breed is that, rollers that dont fly 2 much, not familiar with it.


----------



## cubanlofts

http://s1198.photobucket.com/home/cubanlofts/recentuploads?view=slideshow


----------



## chinbunny

cubanlofts said:


> wow, what breed is that, rollers that dont fly 2 much, not familiar with it.


Performance only parlor rollers. They roll around on the ground like bowling balls. One of the funniest things you would ever see.


----------



## cubanlofts

like that, no flying at all, thats kind of sad.


----------



## woodpigeon4

Well, sadly I don't own any pigeons, and the photos of my local ferals are on my other hard drive. Anyway, thought I'd post a few of my other photos, hopefully you'll like them  Sorry if I posted too many, got heaps more as photography is a little hobby of mine.


----------



## woodpigeon4




----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Red Mottle Y/C West of England Tumbler*

I like this guy !!

Sorry it's a bit fuzzy...


----------



## cubanlofts

he looks strong, nice markings, he seems smart


----------



## TAWhatley

cubanlofts said:


> http://s1198.photobucket.com/home/cubanlofts/recentuploads?view=slideshow


Enjoyed your photos very much, cubanloft! Especially liked the bird you tagged as weird cock .. very handsome bird.

I'm really, really tempted to ask who the guardian actually is and who is actually the hairy owner .. just havin' some fun with ya! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

woodpigeon4 said:


> Well, sadly I don't own any pigeons, and the photos of my local ferals are on my other hard drive. Anyway, thought I'd post a few of my other photos, hopefully you'll like them  Sorry if I posted too many, got heaps more as photography is a little hobby of mine.


Stunning photos, woodpigeon4! Thank you for sharing them with us. If you would like to share more, please feel free to do so in the Small Talk forum as they would be unrelated to pigeons. I'll look forward to seeing some more of your work soon!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you to everyone who is posting their photos here. I do see them and do appreciate them all. I let myself get behind here on Pigeon-Talk, so I do apologize to any/all that I did not personally comment on. I'll try to do a better job of keeping up!

Terry


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

one of my favorite hens


----------



## TAWhatley

Chromie said:


> one of my favorite hens


She is lovely! What color are her eyes? Look like kind of an unusual color in the photo.

Terry


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

TAWhatley said:


> She is lovely! What color are her eyes? Look like kind of an unusual color in the photo.
> 
> Terry


thank you...I'll have to look at her eyes tomorrow...I never noticed her eyes being odd, until you mentioned it...


----------



## chinbunny

cubanlofts said:


> like that, no flying at all, thats kind of sad.


Its actually better for me. Don't have to fly them. They just do rolls, and cute little back flips. They are easier to house, and a lot friendlier then my other breeds.


----------



## cubanlofts

TAWhatley said:


> Enjoyed your photos very much, cubanloft! Especially liked the bird you tagged as weird cock .. very handsome bird.
> 
> I'm really, really tempted to ask who the guardian actually is and who is actually the hairy owner .. just havin' some fun with ya!
> 
> Terry


ty very much, thats easy, the guardian is me, and the hairy owner is the german shepard, roxie, :


----------



## cubanlofts

Chromie said:


> thank you...I'll have to look at her eyes tomorrow...I never noticed her eyes being odd, until you mentioned it...


awesome color, is like a touch of blue with red, her eyes look fine to me, nevertheless with those colors, her eyer could be any weird color


----------



## cubanlofts

TAWhatley said:


> Thank you to everyone who is posting their photos here. I do see them and do appreciate them all. I let myself get behind here on Pigeon-Talk, so I do apologize to any/all that I did not personally comment on. I'll try to do a better job of keeping up!
> 
> Terry


yeah yeah yeah, keep up, keep up


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

my favorite cock


----------



## zach

I was just going through some old photos on my computer and came across a cell phone picture of my old pigeon, Atticus.

In this picture he had just taken a bath and was enjoying the breeze while standing on a perch overlooking the yard.


----------



## woodpigeon4

Thanks TAWhatley 
Here's some shots of my local ferals.


----------



## woodpigeon4




----------



## cubanlofts

Chromie said:


> my favorite cock


nice cock,he looks slender and fast, but strong, nice chest, i have several just like him, blues and checkers are for the most part, the best birds competition wise, theyb have taken more prizes than any other color


----------



## cubanlofts

woodpigeon4 said:


>


nice birds, i just trap one like an hour ago with mines, he s young, and looks sick, i just started the all loft on 3 in 1, and multivitamins, just in case, he is number 2 this year, i kept the first 1 too, and he s doing great, he s gonn abe a big blue, hopefully this one and my first 1 are different sexes, he was eating a second ago, so he ll be fine, my wife went to vet school, so she s good with birds. wish him luck


----------



## TAWhatley

More great pics today! Thank you, everyone!

Terry


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Almond West*

Young Bird...

aint he a Beaute...


----------



## Chilangz

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Young Bird...
> 
> aint he a Beaute...


WOW!! gorgeous........

BTW, What is this color called?


----------



## sreeshs

Thats a pretty handsome bird  These are the show type tumblers ? or do they perform too ?


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Young Bird...
> 
> aint he a Beaute...


" Handsome "


----------



## TAWhatley

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Young Bird...
> 
> aint he a Beaute...


That is, for sure, a gorgeous bird .. is the color called Almond?

Terry


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

TAWhatley said:


> That is, for sure, a gorgeous bird .. is the color called Almond?
> 
> Terry


 Could Be , But also could be some type of Ash Red ?????


----------



## TAWhatley

*Pixie - 3 Days Old And Still Sporting The Egg Tooth!*










Terry


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Bald West*

Don't really know the color of this one...


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

Me Either , Maybe A Fireball West of England tumbler ? Whatever Colors these Birds are They are Gorgeouse !!!!!!! Sooooo When is someone going To Sell Me 2 of them - A hen and Cock Bird Youngs ? ; ) Any websites ?


----------



## spirit wings

bald face dun?... that sounded good but I have absolutely no idea....lol...


----------



## sreeshs

TAWhatley said:


> Terry


Sooooo cute


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

*You Could Be Close ?*



spirit wings said:


> bald face dun?... that sounded good but I have absolutely no idea....lol...


I Think Your guess is close ... Bald Head Done Rather ..... Better guess then mine was i am sure , after looking at the bird again ! Was this Born short downed ? Peace........................ mike


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

*baby*



sreeshs said:


> Sooooo cute


very cute !


----------



## Quazar

*Snoopys Photo Debut*

Well are You Going to let me in ?








.
.
Hmm Looks a bit cold out there, I'll sit here for a while








.
.
Oi Hurry up and pass down those nuts !!!


----------



## sreeshs

Wow, the last photo is one of the cutest ones I have seen, that squirrel is having an amazed look


----------



## tipllers rule

here s a betuiful german owl


----------



## newday

*Young black Dragoons*

very late in the breeding season young black Dragoons.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## sreeshs

Superb !!!  They are soooooo all black package


----------



## Jay3

Oh, they're beautiful. I love black.


----------



## tipllers rule

some tipplers


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

look what I found this week when I got home from work


----------



## IsaacP.

*beautiful bald head*

beautiful bald head


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

newday said:


> very late in the breeding season young black Dragoons.
> 
> Link
> www.martinlofts.com


Ooooo.....very nice Link! Looks just like the ones Max has at his loft.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Meet Baby Popcorn!*

Popcorn is the sibling of little baby Pixie that I posted a few days ago:










Terry


----------



## Guest

would love to see any and all these babys when they are fully grow and molted out to see what they turned into .. but they are sure cute and well colored as it is for now so thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest

newday said:


> very late in the breeding season young black Dragoons.
> 
> Link
> www.martinlofts.com


nice looking cuties already with the huge beaks too .. hope to see them when they grow into their beaks


----------



## IsaacP.

i think this is gonna grow up to be a great roller


----------



## TAWhatley

Great photos, everyone! Please keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## Jay3

Adorable baby. Love to see him grown also.


----------



## italianbird101

One of my Saddles
View attachment 17131


----------



## yvannava

IsaacP. said:


> i think this is gonna grow up to be a great roller


a baby in this one and two eggs in the nest


----------



## yvannava

on the isaacp. photo


----------



## LaurenBuzz

Me and our barn owl named Izzy at the bird show at Flamingo Land


----------



## sreeshs

LaurenBuzz said:


> Me and our barn owl named Izzy at the bird show at Flamingo Land


That owl is giving a good look at that camera


----------



## spirit wings

beautiful!!!!!! what do you feed him?


----------



## egpigeon

woooow, it's nice


----------



## Jay3

Hi Lauren, nice to meet you. That's a great shot.


----------



## Chilangz

Simply Superb!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

LaurenBuzz said:


> Me and our barn owl named Izzy at the bird show at Flamingo Land


Very cool Lauren. How long have you had Izzy?


----------



## LaurenBuzz

Hey guys! yes it a very nice picture too.. we've had Izzy at our show now for 3 years along with our others Milly and Rollo.. this year we have a baby one named Dawn who is best friends with Pidge in the picture below.. we feed then chicks and mice


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

All Pictured are Very Cute ; ) !! Glad The Owls don't eat Pigeons !! Thank You for Sharing These Photo's , Way Cool !! Peace , Mike


----------



## LaurenBuzz

haha! yes me too its weird how they all get along.. must be the young age


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

The owl in that last pictures look like he's about to eat the pigeon! hehehehe...

Hope they stay friends!


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## sreeshs

Healthy, bright and white  Wonderful picture


----------



## Chilangz

good pic......
looks like the mesh are made of plastic (PVC)


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## Chilangz

Love those Fantails


----------



## Miss-Sassypants

Quazar said:


> .
> Oi Hurry up and pass down those nuts !!!


What a gorgeous picture of a bewildered squirrel and the mighty Pigeon! Amazing pic!!!


----------



## Jay3

That is a cute pic.


----------



## Msfreebird

vintar_boy said:


>


Ohhhhhh, pretty little Fantails!


----------



## vintar_boy

sreeshs said:


> Healthy, bright and white  Wonderful picture


thanks sreeshs


----------



## vintar_boy

Chilangz said:


> Love those Fantails


thanks Chilangz


----------



## vintar_boy

Msfreebird said:


> Ohhhhhh, pretty little Fantails!


thanks Msfreebird


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## tipllers rule

iraqi Tumbler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@;];];];];];];];];];]];];];];;];];];];];];];];];];]]];;];];];];];];;]];];;]];;];];];];];];];];];];;];];];];];];];];;];];];;];];;];;:00; ;0;0;0;0;0;;00;;0;;;;00;0;0;00;


----------



## Reti

Beautiful bird.

Reti


----------



## pigeonbigguy11

how do you upload a picture like that?


----------



## Quazar

pigeonbigguy11 said:


> how do you upload a picture like that?


First, Use the either the POST REPLY button, or the GO ADVANCED button in the quick reply section, dont just use the Quick Reply.
If the file is on your computer, When you go to post a reply, scroll down past the submit button and you will see Attatch Files, Click the Manage Attatchment button and follow details in popup window.
If the pic is on the web, you can add it by clicking on the Insert Image button just above the message window where you are typing the post (thats the icon that looks like a small pic of the hills & sun).
A popup window will appear and you just enter the web address of the pic.
In both cases, once you hit the Submit reply button the pics will show.
(you can use the preview button first to make sure you have the correct pic)


----------



## romanallover

*old dutch capuchine bathing*


----------



## Jay3

Great shot! Beautiful birds!


----------



## Chilangz

Great pic!!
seems that they are enjoying their bath


----------



## kev01293

just seen the pic of your cheq pied dezirrea and hav to say ive never seen one of my pigeons looking like that while still alive,is/was the pigeon sick and is it still alive? my pigeons relax after a bath and lay down but hav never seen one of mine looking like that? kev


----------



## romanallover

kev01293 said:


> just seen the pic of your cheq pied dezirrea and hav to say ive never seen one of my pigeons looking like that while still alive,is/was the pigeon sick and is it still alive? my pigeons relax after a bath and lay down but hav never seen one of mine looking like that? kev


me? I put out a pan with water they jump in puff up their feathers and right at that moment i snap a picture.


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## Albannai

My first khaki baby.....


----------



## cubanlofts

Albannai said:


> My first khaki baby.....


wow, cool, i bet ur happy to have ur first kaki, heck, i have none like that, he or she gonna be big pretty 2 mark my words, is a he, remember my words, look at the size of that beak, lol, he s gonna look supper cool on the air, white tips birds always do. keep us posted, i see a net on the background, ur going fishing soon? lol.
the green band also makes the bird looks supper cool, is like puttng red bands on my black birds, the just look cool. GOD BLESS and be proud of ur baby.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing




----------



## cubanlofts

Chromie said:


>


ey nice hen bird missouri, long time no see, what r u up to? getting ready for the winter here, getting all my stuff toguether, i need a draft free loft, my old loft is, but the new one is not, going crazy, cause iam runing out of time


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## romanallover

Did I ever tell how much I love pure white Indian fantails?
P.S. its a reflection, there is now way i could make them both look like that.


----------



## Jay3

Hey, that's pretty.


----------



## Guest

that bird is beautiful and that shot came out perfect if you ask me , good job and awesome looking bird, love the indian fans too


----------



## Thunderbird Racing




----------



## Guest

Chromie said:


>


great looking pair , would love to see what comes out of them in the year to come


----------



## Chilangz

romanallover said:


> Did I ever tell how much I love pure white Indian fantails?
> P.S. its a reflection, there is now way i could make them both look like that.


WOW!! really marvelous!!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

LokotaLoft said:


> great looking pair , would love to see what comes out of them in the year to come


I'm afraid these two will never breed, this pic was taken in the cock section of my loft, the splash was soon run off the top of that box, as soon as the pic was snapped...


----------



## Jay3

Pretty birds. Are most of your birds mated up?


----------



## romanallover

LokotaLoft said:


> that bird is beautiful and that shot came out perfect if you ask me , good job and awesome looking bird, love the indian fans too


thanks, they just look almost unreal, especially in white.


----------



## Guest

Chromie said:


> I'm afraid these two will never breed, this pic was taken in the cock section of my loft, the splash was soon run off the top of that box, as soon as the pic was snapped...


ok, well then I would love to see what ever comes out of that splash and its mate if you ever breed him


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

LokotaLoft said:


> ok, well then I would love to see what ever comes out of that splash and its mate if you ever breed him


I'll post them up


----------



## boneyrajan.k

my new pigeons...


----------



## boneyrajan.k

\


----------



## romanallover

boneyrajan.k said:


> my new pigeons...


awesome birds...they look just like mine


----------



## boneyrajan.k

.....thanks mate


----------



## JT

An owl seems to wink at the camera. Wildlife photographer Mark Hancox captured the wink after waiting for four days in a specially built hide just yards from a rusty metal pole the owl used as a perch on a private farm near his home in Worcestershire
Picture: Mark Hancox / SWNS.COM


----------



## Jay3

What a great shot! Patient guy, but then you have to be to be a wildlife photographer, and get just the right shot.


----------



## PigeonX

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1385&pictureid=14625
My white Indian fantail flying

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1385&pictureid=14550
My favorite Bird=]


----------



## PigeonX

My favorite bird=]









My White Indian Fantail flying


----------



## Chilangz

Great pics...Thanks


----------



## Guest

My strangest cock, he sits on these eggs more than the hen. He won't budge. He doesn't mind too much if I reach under him.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jay3

He's a very pretty bird. I have some like that too. LOL.


----------



## jmaxpsi

Here are my Horseman Thief Pouters:

[URL="







[/URL]

Breeder cock

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Chilangz

Great color!! is it almond??


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

*blue bar # CMO 1280*

looks like he swallowed a tennis ball


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*My pic of the day*

New breed I'm working on.


----------



## OCpigeon

Pretty bird!!!


----------



## romanallover

mcox0112 said:


> New breed I'm working on.


lol....thats awesome


----------



## Quazar

mcox0112 said:


> New breed I'm working on.


nearly as good as this one


----------



## boneyrajan.k

My Lahore pigeons








My Indian fantail


----------



## doveone52

oh, so pretty!


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Thanks buddy


----------



## Birds Forever

Here's a picture of my Call duck flock.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

So cute! I like the one in the bottom right. Is that what they call Pastel? Or is it Butterscotch?


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Brown Barless*

Here is my picture of the day. This is my only little brown barless. When I go in the loft she flys over and lands on my shoulder almost every time.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

How cute!  She's a pretty bird for sure~


----------



## Feathered Dragons

MaryOfExeter said:


> How cute!  She's a pretty bird for sure~


Thanks and there isn't anything wrong with her. Shes perfect.


----------



## Reti

She is gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## Birds Forever

Thanks MaryofExeter.The one you liked is Sassy and she is a pastel.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

*it was 44* yesterday, now this*


----------



## romanallover

its like 75 by me


----------



## Msfreebird

Chromie said:


>


HAHA.........Missing that one, it went north of us 
Just getting rain and high winds, but the roads were shear ice this morning


----------



## Gnuretiree

I just got back in the house after stacking out the driveway - I was living on the edge waiting this long to do it. I'd sure hate for the plow to take the wrong path. Your pictures were an inspiration to get moving. 

Hugh


----------



## Jay3

Good Lord! I don't even want to look at that stuff. Waynette, we're getting the same as you are here, and have been all day. Better than the white stuff I guess. You don't have to shovel it.
Chromie, thanks for sharing the pic so that we know how lucky we are.


----------



## Pigeon lower

The snow there cant be that bad, Last week we missed school monday,tuesday,wednesday because where our buses and most teachers come from had 70 cm and it was suppose to hit 130cm. There were about 550+ crashes that weekend. This weekends pretty bad too , my dads girlfriend went into the ditch today and then later on today she slid into the wall and her car did 360 spins into the middle wall on the highway,.


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## TAWhatley




----------



## Roller mike

*Calli and her favorite 2010 YB Splash*


----------



## Msfreebird

TAWhatley said:


>


Oh, what a cutie


----------



## Msfreebird

Roller mike said:


>


Very nice shot, beautiful girl 
I hope my grandson has an interest in my birds when he's older (only 2 now). Took him inside the loft for the 1st time last month...he was in total aw. He didn't want to come out


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Not A Good Idea*

Its not a good idea to go out to feed the pigeons in your wifes slippers and no pants when your wife knows where the camera is.


----------



## Msfreebird

LOL, nice legs....love the slippers


----------



## romanallover

how did this come out?


----------



## Msfreebird

romanallover said:


> how did this come out?


Lovely. Very nice and clear. Did Santa bring you a new camera? LOL


----------



## romanallover

lol....thanks no new camera, just beautiful birds


----------



## Msfreebird

romanallover said:


> lol....thanks no new camera, just beautiful birds


Yes I agree....Beautiful 
I finally got 5 white (American fantails) babies this year!
Got 3 new birds last fall - Black cock, Blue check hen and Dun hen. Black bred with both hens. Each breeding produced 1 dark and 1 white baby. And out of 'that', I got 2 Mosaic's


----------



## Msfreebird

Here's my picture for the day........That 'POUT' is priceless. I removed the cart and disconnected the battery to bring it in the house.......before that, he was all smiles!


----------



## Jay3

That's cute! Must be fun with the battery connected. Cute pic.


----------



## vivagirl

Does anyone know of a Jacobin breeder. I have a friend that wants 2 to 3 pair.
Regards Danny Joe Humphrey 252-527-0918


----------



## raftree3

*Since We're doing Grandkids!*

Here's mine in his settling cage getting ready to trap in!


----------



## Chilangz

LOL!!
I think he feels safe in there........


----------



## Msfreebird

raftree3 said:


> Here's mine in his settling cage getting ready to trap in!


LOL, Maybe I should get one of those for mine


----------



## Birds Forever

Here's a pic of my Birmingham roller babies that I hand-raising.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Sweet babies, Joseph! I love Birmingham rollers--they're my favorite breed. Thanks for sharing and it looks like you've done a fine job hand-raising them.


----------



## Birds Forever

Thanks Birdmom4ever.....they are my favorite breed too.


----------



## Jay3

Very cute little guys.


----------



## Birds Forever

Not a pigeon but........heres my horse Cookie.


----------



## Jay3

Oh...........so cute. Looks like a chocolate chip cookie!


----------



## qasid




----------



## Jay3

Very pretty pic.


----------



## TAWhatley

Great photos, everyone! Thank you for sharing and keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## romanallover

this is a stare i get when i walk into the loft...


----------



## TAWhatley

Great photo, Romanallover! The very stark black and white of the photo is quite striking.

Terry


----------



## romanallover

TAWhatley said:


> Great photo, Romanallover! The very stark black and white of the photo is quite striking.
> 
> Terry


thanks, i wasn't sure which was the best


----------



## Msfreebird

'Leena', she goes to work with me everyday and keeps me focused!


----------



## sreeshs

Msfreebird said:


> 'Leena', she goes to work with me everyday and keeps me focused!


OMG !!! Such a princess


----------



## sport14692

sha she is cute


----------



## Jay3

Now that is an adorable face. Looks like good company to me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Awww! I want to give her a big ole hug!


----------



## Msfreebird

She's my companion and co-pilot and I love her .... Makes a great pillow too


----------



## Msfreebird

This is Leena working REAL HARD...she has her own bed in surgery


----------



## Quazar

Msfreebird said:


> 'Leena', she goes to work with me everyday and keeps me focused!


At first glance I thought it was a LION 

judging by the size in the second pic... it could be LOL


----------



## Quazar

Took a drive into town centre today & cut through Holyrood Park.
Thought I'd post a few pics of the "local flock" there









Need plenty food for this varied lot










This guy just wanted to sleep










And This one wouldnt stay still, Just didnt want his picture taken


----------



## Msfreebird

AHHH......I could bring a chair and sit there forever!


----------



## TAWhatley

Oh My! Look at all those SWANS! I love them! And the ducks and geese and pigeons and gulls!

Terry


----------



## Jay3

Nice shot of all the birds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sport14692

Jay3 said:


> Here's Screech after his moult. Quite a change. He's a nice bird.


Pretty !!!


----------



## alejandro10352

ThePigeonKid said:


> *Chris*, That is a really good pic  .
> 
> Here is a pic I took earlier of my squab feeding:


great picture, perfect timing


----------



## Reti

adorable

Reti


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## sport14692

Waht is that on his beak? Looks nasty


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*alejandro10352, Reti,* Thanks!


----------



## rackerman

sport14692 said:


> Waht is that on his beak? Looks nasty


Its part of the breed.....


----------



## sport14692

oh my bad, Sorry


----------



## vintar_boy

sport14692 said:


> Waht is that on his beak? Looks nasty



thats the nose. the breed is English Carrier


----------



## sreeshs

vintar_boy said:


> thats the nose. the breed is English Carrier


He collected all the chewing gums that he could


----------



## rackerman

sreeshs said:


> He collected all the chewing gums that he could


Now, thats funny.........


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts

It never fails....you try to take a picture of your kids and they stick their tongue out at ya =)


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Great picture!


----------



## sport14692

Awesome picture Lynnwood Lofts


----------



## Jay3

Aaawwwwwwwwww! That is just too cute.


----------



## Msfreebird

Very Cute!!! :d


----------



## sreeshs

What a timing


----------



## kurd4ever

really nice


----------



## adilulea

watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miJfXB0jy_8


----------



## vintar_boy

one of my Fantail breeder hen, what color is this?


----------



## sport14692

These are my Modena;s from Austin that arrived today


----------



## doveone52

Ahhh, sport, they're beauties!


----------



## vintar_boy

my first batch of fantails this year & hopefully by 1st week of Feb. the 2nd batch will hatch.


----------



## alejandro10352

*today pic*

my Indian fantail


----------



## vintar_boy

alejandro10352 said:


> my Indian fantail


are you sure those are indian fantails? i think indian fantails has crest correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Msfreebird

vintar_boy said:


> are you sure those are indian fantails? i think indian fantails has crest correct me if i'm wrong


They look like American Fantails to me.......but is that feathered feet?
Indians have a crest and full feathered feet.
Their very pretty though


----------



## Msfreebird

sport14692 said:


> These are my Modena;s from Austin that arrived today


NICE!!!!


----------



## Msfreebird

vintar_boy said:


> my first batch of fantails this year & hopefully by 1st week of Feb. the 2nd batch will hatch.


Awwwww SO CUTE!!


----------



## vintar_boy

Msfreebird said:


> They look like American Fantails to me.......but is that feathered feet?
> Indians have a crest and full feathered feet.
> Their very pretty though


may be its a mix! american FT x indian FT


----------



## vintar_boy

Msfreebird said:


> Awwwww SO CUTE!!


thanks! hopefully I'll get more for the 2nd batch.
I only got 2 indian fantails & 10 white homers for the 1st batch


----------



## Jay3

alejandro10352 said:


> my Indian fantail




Could be a cross between Indian and American Fan? No crest, and their feet are feathered, but doesn't seem all that much. Pretty though.


----------



## vintar_boy

1st batch homers!


----------



## Msfreebird

vintar_boy said:


> 1st batch homers!


 TOO CUTE!!


----------



## vintar_boy

Msfreebird said:


> TOO CUTE!!


10 homers & 2 fantails my 1st batch babies of 2011


----------



## Msfreebird

vintar_boy said:


> 10 homers & 2 fantails my 1st batch babies of 2011


Their ALL adorable


----------



## vintar_boy

Msfreebird said:


> Their ALL adorable


thank you very much!


----------



## Reti

Ohhh, beautiful.

Spring is around the corner, just hang in there...ot move to Miami


Reti


----------



## Thunderbird Racing




----------



## raftree3

My little fat guys.


----------



## sport14692

raftree3 said:


> My little fat guys.


What kind are these raftree3?


----------



## alejandro10352

vintar_boy said:


> are you sure those are indian fantails? i think indian fantails has crest correct me if i'm wrong


this are indian and american fantail mix, but to call it that is too long. I'm sorry for the confusion.


----------



## raftree3

They're red/mealy racing homers. About 20 days old.


----------



## sport14692

They are beautiful little suckers


----------



## romanallover

maine123 that is just a cool picture.


----------



## raftree3

I should have told you they were crawdad's.


----------



## alejandro10352

i like this picture of my jacobin


----------



## sport14692

That is a cool picture, nice bird


----------



## alejandro10352

my today picture the pouter


----------



## gbanuelos

*Racing Pigeons*

This is one of several shots I took at a friend's house of his racing pigeons.


----------



## romanallover

wow thats nice


----------



## Jay3

That is a great shot! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## vintar_boy

older chick sleeping while the other one is still trying to get out


----------



## doveone52

Wow! You were in the right place at the right time! AND you had your camera!


----------



## vintar_boy

I'm lucky i have my phone when I look under it


----------



## vintar_boy

my cousin and my dog talking?


----------



## sreeshs

alejandro10352 said:


> i like this picture of my jacobin


Thats a gorgeous pigeon 



vintar_boy said:


> older chick sleeping while the other one is still trying to get out


Thats a wonderful shot, so cute and natural



vintar_boy said:


> my cousin and my dog talking?


OMG took me back for a second to old times


----------



## dogging_99

*"Good Bird"*

This is "Cosmo" He's pretty trusting, when he was a YB he went light and quit eating so me and my wife had to poke 25 seeds down his throat twice a day for two weeks then he would eat only peanuts after 8 weeks I let him in the loft with the others and he began eating again.


----------



## Msfreebird

dogging_99 said:


> This is "Cosmo" He's pretty trusting, when he was a YB he went light and quit eating so me and my wife had to poke 25 seeds down his throught twice a day for two weeks then he would eat only peanuts after 8 weeks I let him in the loft with the others and he began eating again.


GREAT Picture!


----------



## doveone52

Wow, he's the picture of health now! Beautiful bird!


----------



## JT

Took this picture at PEARL HARBOR last July during our honeymoon


----------



## JT

Turtles @ North Shore 



I must say that watching a turtle swim infront of you in the ocean is an amazing thing


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Great pics, Joe!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing




----------



## Jeff Ward

*Ocean View Loft Feb 9th 2011*

Just a snap shot of the loft this morning, cold and lots of snow, no birds on eggs but maybe in a month's time.... Cheers Jeff


----------



## JT

Hanauma Bay, Oahu


----------



## Chilangz

wonderful!!


----------



## Reti

ROCK DOVES, how beautiful.

Reti


----------



## abkhan

HELLO TO ALL MEMBERS ON THE FORUM
THESE ARE MY PAKISTANI HIGHFLYING PIGEONS THAT I KEEP
I HOPE YOU'D LIKE THEM









THANKS​


----------



## Jay3

Very pretty birds you have. How many do you have?


----------



## Reti

They are gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## whytwings

This is one of my West Of England Tumblers


----------



## Reti

OMG, what a beauty

Reti


----------



## Jay3

Yes, he is a handsome one.


----------



## Msfreebird

Handsome bird!


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*1st Barless*

Here's a pic of my 1st barless brown with white flights.


----------



## Jay3

OH, How pretty!


----------



## whytwings

Very pretty indeed


----------



## Msfreebird

Such a beautiful baby!


----------



## doveone52

Good looking baby!


----------



## Iceland

Awesome bird.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts

Gorgeous! I'd love to see him when he's all grown up!!


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## Jay3

Now that's a basket of cuteness!


----------



## Msfreebird

Ohhhh, TOO Cute! 
I really like that little white (Indian?) Fantail with the black tail!!!


----------



## vintar_boy

all are indian fantail babies except the little one 2nd from right


----------



## abkhan

Thanks Dear Ray & Jeti for liking my
pigeons my dear friends.

I have whole stock of them and they are my
home bred pigeons. the bloodine they carry
is called Baterra and '35 walay' . (local terms)
and their flyin results are exceptional.

thanks


----------



## Jay3

Well they're beautiful.


----------



## Reti

They are adorable.

Reti


----------



## rono842

Lovebirds said:


> Thanks. Those are the bobs on the trap and they were locked at the time with a metal rod. We've since taken the bobs off and installed a drop trap which is a million times better than the bobs.


HI LOVEBIRDS--I ALSO SEEN YOUR PICTURE --WILL YOU EXPLAIN WHY YOU FILL THAT WAY --I THOUGHT THAT THAT PICTURE SHOWED AT LEAST TO ME HOW A BOBS WERE TO WORK---AND NOW THEY ARE GONE---ALSO NICE PICTURE--ALSOYOU ALWAYS GIVE ME YOUR TWO CENTS WORTH THANKS


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts

Those babies are TOO CUTE!!! I can't wait to get my fantails next week!  I really like the color of the one in the top left. Very pretty!


----------



## catmicky

Nice signature picture, lynnwood


----------



## vintar_boy

macau tower


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## fantaillover100

This is Road runner shes 5 weeks I think


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts

catmicky said:


> Nice signature picture, lynnwood


Thank you!!


----------



## catmicky

Lynnwood Lofts said:


> Thank you!!


Your welcome!


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## catmicky

Cool pigeon.


----------



## vintar_boy

thanks! catmicky


----------



## rx9s

*Tippler*

2011 Young Tippler


----------



## catmicky

Pretty bird.


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## catmicky

Nice birds.


----------



## Chilangz

Nice Birds, Thanks for sharing


----------



## vintar_boy

eating time


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## whytwings

That is a beautiful fantail !


----------



## vintar_boy

whytwings said:


> That is a beautiful fantail !


thanks whytwings!


----------



## catmicky

Fantails!!


----------



## vintar_boy

catmicky said:


> Fantails!!


you love fantails too catmicky?


----------



## Reti

Everybody loves fantails

Reti


----------



## vintar_boy

Reti said:


> Everybody loves fantails
> 
> Reti


it's my favorite breed very pretty birds!


----------



## whytwings

I have them also , altho mine are Indians


----------



## fantaillover100

This is Boy, it's really to mean Big Boy because his my biggest pigeon ive ever had.

whytwings thats a lovely bird it looks simaler to boy and my other pigeon princess exetped she has brown tips on her tail


----------



## vintar_boy

i do have indian fantails too!


----------



## TAWhatley

Very lovely birds, everyone! Please keep the photos coming!

Terry


----------



## Chilangz

Wow!! great birds


----------



## fantaillover100

vinter boy, i totally love you pigeons do you breed them or buy them?


----------



## Msfreebird

Reti said:


> Everybody loves fantails
> 
> Reti


ME TOO!!
How about American Fantails?!









Blue Check Hen









Black Cock with his 2 babies. Babies ended up being- 1 all black and 1 all white!









Red Saddle Hen









Baby 'Breezy' Blue Check Cock


----------



## Msfreebird

Mr. 'camera shy'!!
Red saddle Cock




























And FINALLY........GOTCHA!


----------



## Doves1111

Love love love!!!!! They are all so beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## whytwings

Here are my latest youngsters....I took the pics this afternoon 





BTW Waynette , gorgeous birds


----------



## vintar_boy

fantaillover100 said:


> vinter boy, i totally love you pigeons do you breed them or buy them?


i breed them!


----------



## vintar_boy

Msfreebird said:


> ME TOO!!
> How about American Fantails?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Check Hen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cock with his 2 babies. Babies ended up being- 1 all black and 1 all white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Saddle Hen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby 'Breezy' Blue Check Cock


i don't have American fantails!


----------



## Doves1111

whytwings said:


> Here are my latest youngsters....I took the pics this afternoon
> 
> BTW Waynette , gorgeous birds


Wow...what beauties!!!


----------



## catmicky

Yes, fantails are awesome, (but i dont have any yet). Is it true you have to clean their tail feathers because they get dirty?


----------



## whytwings

If your creative when positioning their perches it makes a huge difference , mine usually get dirty from being dumped on from above


----------



## catmicky

Oh. Yeah I might get a pair this summer.


----------



## whytwings

I know your only supposed to upload 1 a day , but I'm gonna break the rules .....LOL

I have the cutest pair of NUN's ......meet *Mary* & *Clarence* , they both make my heart melt !


----------



## whytwings

awwwwwww........I've exceeded my quoata...I'll try tomorrow


----------



## catmicky

aww, well i gtg, cant wait to see them later!


----------



## Rafael/PR

Here Are My Two Female Nun Getting Some Air For A While Just Took The Picture The Other Day


----------



## Msfreebird

whytwings said:


> Here are my latest youngsters....I took the pics this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Waynette , gorgeous birds


Those are GORGEOUS Birds!!!! I love the color


----------



## Msfreebird

Rafael/PR said:


> Here Are My Two Female Nun Getting Some Air For A While Just Took The Picture The Other Day


Beautiful Nuns!


----------



## sport14692

Rafael/PR ,

Those are beautiful pigeons and a very good looking photo


----------



## catmicky

Great picture!


----------



## Jay3

You have beautiful birds. Great shot!


----------



## alejandro10352

one of my modenas


----------



## catmicky

Looks kinda like show kings.


----------



## whytwings

Oh Rafael .......Beautiful......Just beautiful


----------



## whytwings

Alejandro , lovely Modena you have there !!


----------



## Jay3

Pretty little modena. I love that color.


----------



## vintar_boy

my Indian Fantail babies


----------



## whytwings

My pair of Nun's ........Mary & Clarence


----------



## catmicky

Both pics are cute.


----------



## vintar_boy

My English Carrier


----------



## sreeshs

whytwings said:


> My pair of Nun's ........Mary & Clarence


Stunning and gorgeous


----------



## Msfreebird

Gorgeous birds! I love em all!


----------



## spirit wings

oh boy... those birds are terrific!!!!!


----------



## vintar_boy

Old Dutch Capuchine


----------



## catmicky

Very nice!


----------



## sreeshs

alejandro10352 said:


> one of my modenas


What's this color called ? anyone ?


----------



## sreeshs

Rafael/PR said:


> Here Are My Two Female Nun Getting Some Air For A While Just Took The Picture The Other Day


Superb birds you got there  

All beautiful birds but some stand up in list, like they say "beauty is in eye of the beholder"


----------



## vintar_boy

German Beauty Homer


----------



## whytwings

This is Lady ........My Show Pen Homer hen


----------



## spirit wings

I love the show homers they are like scuplture..lol.. I always wonderd if people let theirs out to fly or just mill around.. how do they do...


----------



## catmicky

That bird looks awesome!


----------



## whytwings

Heya spirit , mine doesn't fly around much , but loves wandering round the yard and will fly on top of the shed for a look to see whats happening over the fence line , otherwise she's happy right at home on the ground


----------



## whytwings

Thanks catmicky , she's one of a kind


----------



## Reti

She is gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## Teresa

Her name is very apt -- such a proud bearing, and such a beauty!


----------



## sport14692

Lady is very pretty


----------



## whytwings

thanks guys !


----------



## gökhan01

gökhan.bende merhabalar.ben from Turkey like you race pigeons, pigeon sevdalısıyım.adana beslemekteyim.sitenize new member of genus diver oldum.yabancı yok.çeviri language sites to share a picture of the pigeons by feeding yazabiliyorum.ilerde isterim.siz olacak.bu a question of the breaks our kuşçulara e coli and salmonella, called the disease was up trouble around our heads to get rid of diseases, drugs are the best way to end nedir.bu disease? already a very good slice değil.eğer ederim.yabancı you I'm sorry if a fault


----------



## gökhan01

e coli and salmonella, disease, what drugs are most useful?


----------



## Msfreebird

gökhan01 said:


> e coli and salmonella, disease, what drugs are most useful?


Baytril (Enrofloxacin) is a good drug for that. Don't know what you have available in Turkey.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

gökhan01 said:


> e coli and salmonella, disease, what drugs are most useful?


Follow this link...
http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/formulary/formulary.html#antibiotic


----------



## gökhan01

Baytril kullanılıyor.türkiyede colimix for respiratory tract disease, medications called pantrim var.ama I do not know how well: (


----------



## gökhan01

boneyrajan.k said:


> Follow this link...
> http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/formulary/formulary.html#antibiotic


Many thanks to those drugs ederim.ama unfortunately very hard to find turkey: ((


----------



## gökhan01

*Turkey adana pigeon race*

our pigeons ..

Race, origin, grown in the Çukurova region of Adana as busy as bird of the Arabian peninsula. As with the other races, and he started to be grown in other parts of the farming properties in time yörelerdede new species emerged. A more accurate expression of new features have been adapted to this species. As is known, this genus in various colors and sizes, except for some local features are the same character. High-flying away, fast wing clap, 2 or 3 characteristic features of aeration and rapid descent. Growers sought by the rapid descent of the flight and is high at the beginning of özellilerinin. The average duration of 10 to 15 minutes in the air, 150-200 and 110-130 meters elevation km / h descent rate observed in a good race. However, additional information as a 11-13 year life span and flight duration of 8-9 years in performance.


----------



## gökhan01




----------



## gökhan01

*adana turkey breed piegon*


----------



## gökhan01

*adana turkey breed piegon*


----------



## gökhan01

Click on the pictures .. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## whytwings

This is one of my Ooooop's babies from the latest and last round this season !

Cute Huh ????


----------



## gökhan01

whytwings said:


> This is one of my Ooooop's babies from the latest and last round this season !
> 
> Cute Huh ????


 looks very nice..What type of pigeon these puppies?


----------



## vintar_boy

whytwings said:


> This is one of my Ooooop's babies from the latest and last round this season !
> 
> Cute Huh ????


indian fantail?


----------



## whytwings

Heya Vintar and hello gokhan

I am unable to tell you what this baby is .........It was never supposed to happen , it's kind of a long story but I believe it may have been an egg that escaped being boiled and re used as a dummy .......I believe the egg may have been from a 1/2 Indian Fantail / Birmingham roller brother and sister who have paired up when they left the nest , in all honesty there were 2 eggs that somehow got muddled up .......the second hatched also and it looks Indian fantail too.

wouldn't you know it .....the pair i never wanted to let breed , found away to get around it


----------



## catmicky

whytwings said:


> This is one of my Ooooop's babies from the latest and last round this season !
> 
> Cute Huh ????


It's so cute!!


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## catmicky

Lovely bird!


----------



## Chilangz

vintar_boy said:


>


Real Beauty....


----------



## vintar_boy

Chilangz said:


> Real Beauty....


thanks you!


----------



## TAWhatley

WoW! More fabulous pictures! Thank you all and please keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## vinny_wills

*Pics*

My birds.

All comments are welcome.


----------



## whytwings

Pretty bunch of birds there Vinny !!


----------



## vinny_wills

Thanks whytwings.


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## catmicky

vinny_wills said:


> My birds.
> 
> All comments are welcome.


Great pictures!


----------



## Chilangz

vinny_wills said:


> My birds.
> 
> All comments are welcome.


WOW!! Simply superb........are you a PRO photographer?


----------



## vinny_wills

@chilangz Photography is one of my hobby..


----------



## Reti

Great pics of awsome birds.

Reti


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## vinny_wills

@vintar_boy nice pic.


----------



## vintar_boy

vinny_wills said:


> @vintar_boy nice pic.


thank you! your pics and your pigeons are great too.


----------



## nancybird

Very nice !


----------



## whytwings

How cute is this huh ??


----------



## whytwings

Abracadabra !


----------



## Msfreebird

whytwings said:


> Abracadabra !


OMG!!! Too CUTE!

ALL the pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## whytwings

Thanks Waynette ........I want your loft .....lol


----------



## doveone52

Oh, that is precious!


----------



## catmicky

whytwings said:


> Abracadabra !


So cute and adorable!


----------



## Reti

That is the cutest little thing

Reti


----------



## whytwings

Thanks guys 1
Isn't it bizzare .......Oooop's babies end up being so cute or unique in their own way , almost like it was meant to happen anyway


----------



## Doves1111

OMG...squeezable cute!!! 

Dawn


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## sport14692

I have my first hatched Modena, so Happy


----------



## Reti

Vintar_boy, your birds are beautiful.

Sport14692, this is a precious little baby.

Reti


----------



## vintar_boy

Reti said:


> Vintar_boy, your birds are beautiful.
> 
> 
> Reti


thank you!


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## Reti

OMG, they are so cute

Reti


----------



## doveone52

sport14692 said:


> I have my first hatched Modena, so Happy


Too precious!


----------



## doveone52

Vintar boy, beautiful birds!


----------



## DannysDoos

Hand-reared squeaker.


----------



## Reti

OMG, I want to hold him and shower him with kisses. He is adorable.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings

oh boy... that is a really cute one!...


----------



## TAWhatley

*Check Out This Pigeon Perch!*

There are few more pictures of the pigeons and turtles here: Pigeons, Turtles, and Others










Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Wow! You all have been on a roll with all these darling pigeon photos! Please keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## doveone52

Poor turtle! That is too cute!


----------



## vintar_boy

doveone52 said:


> Vintar boy, beautiful birds!


thank you!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing




----------



## DannysDoos

Yes, I will post a picture of his/her sibling too 

This is one I am hand-rearing (along with his/her sibling). He/she now demands that I give him/her water through my mouth- annoying, but cool!


----------



## Reti

The pigeon perching on the turtle is so cute. What does he think it's a rock?

Reti


----------



## DannysDoos




----------



## Reti

OMG, they are soooo adorable.

Reti


----------



## DannysDoos

Reti said:


> OMG, they are soooo adorable.
> 
> Reti


I think I shall call them Spot (because of the black spot on his head) and Speckle (the grizzle patterned one).

Not allowed to keeo them though, don't have enough space and my mum only wants me to keep pure white birds!

They are birmingham roller x (garden fantail x "dove") so no one will want them, especially since they're coloured...


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## TAWhatley

Reti said:


> The pigeon perching on the turtle is so cute. What does he think it's a rock?
> 
> Reti


Don't really know what that crazy pigeon was thinking, but it made for a good photo!

Terry


----------



## whytwings

TAWhatley said:


> Don't really know what that crazy pigeon was thinking, but it made for a good photo!
> 
> Terry


It did indeed ........and what a fabulous shot it was !

Did you take the picture Terry ???


Darren


----------



## vintar_boy

daddy is teaching baby how to eat!


----------



## Gille

*I Learned How to take good pigeon pictures*

This is a pic of a racing pigeon I was given two years ago. He's since produced a few beautiful daughters who I'm mating with two other male racers. I'm looking forward to having a wonderful family of good homers.


I was curious as to how they make those nice images of racing pigeons. I did a search and found Made in Canada Pigeon Photography By Andrew Skrobot
I used PhotoShop and above is the result. I did title this "good" pictures not GREAT! LOL I'm pleased! Hope the article at silvio's site helps others who want to know how to take good pigeon pictures.


----------



## doveone52

Thanks for sharing! Yours turned out great!


----------



## doveone52

Dannysdoos, those are some beautiful babies! Looks like a good mix!


----------



## DannysDoos

doveone52 said:


> Dannysdoos, those are some beautiful babies! Looks like a good mix!


Thanks 

Even though I'm only supposed to be breeding white birds, I really like their colouration.


----------



## vintar_boy

*Daddy with baby*


----------



## fantaillover100

Princess and my puppy Zoey


----------



## Msfreebird

Momma Fantail with her baby...










Think he's gonna be black....Dad's all white


----------



## Reti

Those are pretty big babies and so cute. 

Reti


----------



## Poulette

*Dodu/Dino*

http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2742461940046182405zXficN


----------



## ishae_clanx

vintar_boy said:


> *Daddy with baby*


Bro are you located here in the philippines? you have a variety of beautiful birds

Ilocano ka met gayam?


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> Momma Fantail with her baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think he's gonna be black....Dad's all white



Yes, looks like he's going to be black. Adorable. I love black pijjies. I have a black garden fan. Like to see him as he grows.


----------



## Rafael/PR

these are my 4 week old nun and sattinette babies (2011) they hatch 2 days apart , since they cant fly yet , i let them take a walk in to the real world outside there home for 2 hours


----------



## fantaillover100

This was road runner and Bubsi couople weeks old now there much older


----------



## Birdmom4ever

What adorable babies, Rafael! Baby Nuns are my favorite. They're so cute and curious.


----------



## Rafael/PR

awesome picture to all , i guess the breeding season is in full swing!!with all these babies, and i love the picture of the pigeon with the coke can next to him posted by zach and the picture with the pigeon and the squirrel posted by quazar they both awesome shots,and ty birdmom4ever, =)


----------



## vintar_boy

*eating time*


----------



## whytwings

Rafael/PR said:


> these are my 4 week old nun and sattinette babies (2011) they hatch 2 days apart , since they cant fly yet , i let them take a walk in to the real world outside there home for 2 hours


awwwww.........they are so sweet


----------



## TAWhatley

whytwings said:


> It did indeed ........and what a fabulous shot it was !
> 
> Did you take the picture Terry ???
> 
> 
> Darren


Yes, I did take that picture at the local duck pond. There are a few others of the pigeons and turtles at the link in my post.

Terry


----------



## whytwings

TAWhatley said:


> Yes, I did take that picture at the local duck pond. There are a few others of the pigeons and turtles at the link in my post.
> 
> Terry


I'm impressed .....Great photography !!!


----------



## romanallover




----------



## whytwings

Wow ! ........They are beautiful


----------



## romanallover

whytwings said:


> Wow ! ........They are beautiful


thanks, i made a nice white picture box from old wall cabinet and get my birds a bath with little vinegar and wala.


----------



## PigeonX

Beautiful Archangels


----------



## whytwings

romanallover said:


> thanks, i made a nice white picture box from old wall cabinet and get my birds a bath with little vinegar and wala.


It pays to be creative where you can romanallover 
Again tho , they are stunning looking birds !


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## Chilangz

vintar_boy said:


>


Nice photos....Thanks


----------



## vintar_boy

Chilangz said:


> Nice photos....Thanks


thank you!


----------



## vintar_boy

some of my fantails with babies


----------



## Chilangz

you have some gorgeous fantail babies.....


----------



## Msfreebird

Beautiful Babies! And Well Fed!!


----------



## vintar_boy

Chilangz said:


> you have some gorgeous fantail babies.....


thank you!


----------



## vintar_boy

Msfreebird said:


> Beautiful Babies! And Well Fed!!


thank you!


----------



## Rafael/PR

*my future racers*

these might not look pretty like my nun and sattinette , but they will be my true 2011 Racers and that where there beauty come from flying fast and long, =)


----------



## Reti

They are adorable.

Reti


----------



## fantaillover100

Wonderful babies, my egg just hatched =P


----------



## Gnuretiree

Rafael/PR said:


> these might not look pretty like my nun and sattinette , but they will be my true 2011 Racers and that where there beauty come from flying fast and long, =)


Best looking of the bunch in my opinion!


----------



## bhe2ko

*sir need advice and inputs for my pegion..*

pls. some one give advice for pairing my new birds..


----------



## Rafael/PR

bhe2ko nice birds, but try not to mix your bird up keep them pure


----------



## bhe2ko

thank for the advice bro : )


----------



## bhe2ko

rafael: wat if i pair the black cock ang blue bar wgat would be the out put? is that a bird for long distance fly? thanks bro


----------



## TAWhatley

*Strange Nest Mates*

Not Exactly Birds Of A Feather

Terry


----------



## catmicky

TAWhatley said:


> Not Exactly Birds Of A Feather
> 
> Terry


Cute!!!


----------



## bhe2ko

Rafael/PR said:


> these might not look pretty like my nun and sattinette , but they will be my true 2011 Racers and that where there beauty come from flying fast and long, =)


so cute... im excited to have one frm my pair


----------



## rackerman

*Here is a pic of my wife's baby Fantail with mom. This is one of the Fantails she got from Becky here on PT.
Hope you enjoy.......*


----------



## bhe2ko

wow beautiful


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## Reti

Gorgeous mom fantail and adorable baby fantail.

Reti


----------



## Demetrious

*My pic of the day*

Meet Erin. Wild and wonderful! Wish she was mine. 
P.S. Named for a kid feeding pigeons there that day when I took the Picture last week.


----------



## whytwings

Nice photography Demetrious  ..........Erin is a very pretty bird !


----------



## spirit wings

great shot!..all the colors came through nice..


----------



## DannysDoos

Wow! She's pretty. Good photography!!!


----------



## Rafael/PR

Hi all
Here are 3 generation of my nuns , the brown nun on the right is the 1 generation she a grand mom now the one on her left with the red band is from her second batch and the one after on the left with no band is the second generation , and the 3 generation is now the 6 week old baby on the far left of the photo, daddy is not in the picture because he setting on the next batch of eggs, =)


----------



## Reti

Stunning looking birds.

Reti


----------



## Jay3

Wonderful shot of your birds. They're gorgeous!


----------



## rpalmer

What a wonderful beautiful picture. It should be on the cover of a magazine. Strikingly beautiful.


----------



## alejandro10352

Great picture Rafael,beautiful birds


----------



## whytwings

I agree .....great job behind the camera Rafael , that picture could be used in a calandar .
Your birds are beautiful . I have Nun's also , they are such a good natured bird


----------



## sport14692

thats a nice picture


----------



## fantaillover100

Princess


----------



## Reti

Beautiful bird.

Reti


----------



## whytwings

My Indian Fantails


----------



## fantaillover100

i like the birds in the front wat colour are they


----------



## Chilangz

whytwings said:


> My Indian Fantails


Simply supurb!!!


----------



## PigeonX

Very pretty


----------



## whytwings

fantaillover100 said:


> i like the birds in the front wat colour are they


Fantaillover I am unsure of what colour you would call them , they are the last round for this year from my pair 2 of Indian Fantails 

Thank you Chilangz and PigeonX


----------



## Mr-Pidges-Mom

*Adopted baby pigeons, from Water Fowl Rescue in Charlotte, NC*

*These are my two new babies at 5 weeks old.
Venus is on the left and Apollo is on the right.*








​They were adopted from Water Fowl Rescue in Charlotte, NC. Their mother was a rescued "wedding dove." The rescue was called as someone had found 5 of them, starving to death. By the time they got them to the rescue, 4 had died, and these baby's mom is the only one who made it. She mated with a black pigeon and these babies are beautifully marked. They are now nearly 2 months old, their voices just changed, and are cute as little buttons.

If anyone is interested in adopting pigeons near Charlotte, NC, I highly recommend the Water Fowl Rescue. These people do really great work, but they will not ship birds, so you'd have to go there to see them.

http://www.carolinawaterfowlrescue.com/adopt.html

A partial listing of their birds for adoption is here:

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelter_id=NC377


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## rpalmer

Looking good ....


----------



## Chilangz

vintar_boy said:


>


Love the red one......Red Devil....


----------



## catmicky

vintar_boy said:


>


So cute!


----------



## catmicky

whytwings said:


> My Indian Fantails


Awesome birds!, their great for posing, lol.


----------



## vintar_boy

Chilangz said:


> Love the red one......Red Devil....


thank you


----------



## vintar_boy

catmicky said:


> So cute!


thank you!


----------



## JT

From mom's backyard. A nest on top of a broomstick lol


----------



## whytwings

catmicky said:


> Awesome birds!, their great for posing, lol.


Thanks catmicky ......they are definately posers , thst is for sure


----------



## nancybird

*3 generations*



Rafael/PR said:


> Hi all
> Here are 3 generation of my nuns , the brown nun on the right is the 1 generation she a grand mom now the one on her left with the red band is from her second batch and the one after on the left with no band is the second generation , and the 3 generation is now the 6 week old baby on the far left of the photo, daddy is not in the picture because he setting on the next batch of eggs, =)


This ia a very nice picture.They sure are pretty.


----------



## Jay3

JT said:


> From mom's backyard. A nest on top of a broomstick lol



Very cute. That's a very well made nest. What kind of bird made it?


----------



## vintar_boy

One of My April Baby Fantail! anyone know what color would that be?


----------



## JT

Jay3 said:


> Very cute. That's a very well made nest. What kind of bird made it?


I think wild finches... I'll get to see them later today!


----------



## Reti

that baby is adorable

Reti


----------



## Jay3

vintar_boy said:


> One of My April Baby Fantail! anyone know what color would that be?


Very cute. Look at those little feathered feet. Not sure what you'd call that color, but it looks like the color of my fan who is reddish and gray and very pretty. Post pics of him/her as he grows. Should be very pretty.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Almond O/C*

One of my West of England Tumblers...


----------



## vintar_boy

Jay3 said:


> Very cute. Look at those little feathered feet. Not sure what you'd call that color, but it looks like the color of my fan who is reddish and gray and very pretty. Post pics of him/her as he grows. Should be very pretty.


sure no problem I'll post updated pic soon!


----------



## Reti

Tim's Tumblers said:


> One of my West of England Tumblers...


Beautiful bird.

Reti


----------



## whytwings

Tim's Tumblers said:


> One of my West of England Tumblers...


That W O E Tumbler is absolutely stunning !!


----------



## Jay3

Tim's Tumblers said:


> One of my West of England Tumblers...


He's gorgeous!


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Red Mottle*

West of England Tumbler...


----------



## catmicky

Tim's Tumblers said:


> West of England Tumbler...


Love the color!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Gorgeous photo, Tim. Love those Westies!


----------



## vintar_boy

FANTAIL BABIES


----------



## fantaillover100

vinter, they have grown so pretty mine just had a baby pigeon which is now 2 weeks lol its pretty


----------



## whytwings

Tim's Tumblers said:


> West of England Tumbler...


Ok .....now I'm really , really jealous 

that bird is as gorgeous as the other picture you posted .....love em !!


----------



## vintar_boy

fantaillover100 said:


> vinter, they have grown so pretty mine just had a baby pigeon which is now 2 weeks lol its pretty


thank you!


----------



## abkhan

*My Home Breed Pigeon.










Thanks *


----------



## chinbunny

Missy.


----------



## Reti

Stunning bird, abkhan.

Missy is adorble.

Reti


----------



## fireman

Very pretty colors on that bird!


----------



## Chilangz

vintar_boy said:


> FANTAIL BABIES


Bunch of beauties


----------



## abkhan

Thanku guys for liking my bird


----------



## vintar_boy

Chilangz said:


> Bunch of beauties


thank you!


----------



## boneyrajan.k




----------



## Reti

Beautiful bird, Dr.B

Reti


----------



## Jay3

abkhan said:


> *My Home Breed Pigeon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *


Very pretty bird.


----------



## whytwings

Lovely bird Boney !


----------



## boneyrajan.k

whytwings said:


> Lovely bird Boney !


Thanks buddy


----------



## ishae_clanx

pigeonkeeper said:


> This is my owl !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited By Aqua!! Thanks!


So Beautiful!!!...my dream bird!!!


----------



## chinbunny

baby archangels


----------



## Jay3

Very cute babies. Look at those full little crops.


----------



## Doves1111

Great pic...beautiful babies!!!


----------



## chayi

*Homers doing what homers do*

Homers flying back home they make a 200 mile trip over the Caribbean sea from the Virgin Islands to Puerto Rico.


----------



## chinbunny

Thats very pretty!


----------



## whytwings

chinbunny said:


> baby archangels


awwwwww............they are so cute


----------



## catmicky

chayi said:


> Homers flying back home they make a 200 mile trip over the Caribbean sea from the Virgin Islands to Puerto Rico.


Awesome picture


----------



## catmicky

chinbunny said:


> baby archangels


They are adorable! how old are they in the picture?


----------



## UssChicago1

Love the homers flying and the baby archangles! ! !


----------



## chinbunny

They are about 4 days old. They are out of a blue check bred back to a stencil wing breeding. The hens dad was the stencil wing. So hopefully these guys will be very pretty as they get their feathers in.


----------



## Jay3

chayi said:


> Homers flying back home they make a 200 mile trip over the Caribbean sea from the Virgin Islands to Puerto Rico.


Great shot!


----------



## fantaillover100

i love those chicks they look very very healthey


----------



## fantaillover100

Fluffy........










Sorry for the big photo


----------



## lwerden

Fluffy is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Doves1111

Fluffy is a cutie pie!!!

Dawn


----------



## whytwings

Fantaillover ......Fluffy is seriously cute !!!!


----------



## rpalmer

Fluffy looks like he is ready to ...... he's not sure what, but he is ready.


----------



## fantaillover100

awwww thank you everyone because use have been so friendly heres another pic........









I'm falling in love with this little guy


----------



## Chilangz

Hes for sure adorable....
Thanks for putting up the 2nd pic....


----------



## fantaillover100

Chilangz said:


> Hes for sure adorable....
> Thanks for putting up the 2nd pic....


no problem i love sharin pics


----------



## Jay3

Yes, he is a pretty little thing.


----------



## fantaillover100

Jay3 said:


> Yes, he is a pretty little thing.


ty very much


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## rpalmer

He is lucky to have made it past Easter. Almost looks chocolate.


----------



## fireman

What an interesting picture.


----------



## Chilangz

vintar_boy said:


>


What color it could be?


----------



## fantaillover100

vintar_boy said:


>


o wat a nice looking bird wat age fluffy is 2 to 3 weeks now


----------



## vintar_boy

Chilangz said:


> What color it could be?


I dont know what they call the color of it.


----------



## vintar_boy

fantaillover100 said:


> o wat a nice looking bird wat age fluffy is 2 to 3 weeks now


about the same age


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

My Sheltie : Sweet Pee Guarding the chickens, and a couple tweets !


----------



## whytwings

Nice Shot There Tim


----------



## Libis

Edmund helping Lita with the nest. 
(sorry the pic is a bit fuzzy--taken with my cell phone)


----------



## whytwings

Wow .......They are just gorgeous !!!!


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## catmicky

vintar_boy said:


>


pretty picture!


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Love ur fantails


----------



## boneyrajan.k




----------



## catmicky

boneyrajan.k said:


>


What kind of pigeon is that? and cool.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

catmicky said:


> What kind of pigeon is that? and cool.


Its a ash-red check homer


----------



## catmicky

boneyrajan.k said:


> Its a ash-red check homer


Cool, its pretty.


----------



## chinbunny

Standard chinchilla show rabbit, in a show pose.


----------



## whytwings

vintar_boy said:


>


They are beautiful Fantails , the colour is equally as beautiful !


----------



## vintar_boy

updated


----------



## rpalmer

vintar_boy said:


> updated


Beautiful plumage and a hansom bird. You can be as proud of him as he appears to be proud in this picture.


----------



## vintar_boy

rpalmer said:


> Beautiful plumage and a hansom bird. You can be as proud of him as he appears to be proud in this picture.


thanks, can you tell me what color is that?


----------



## IndianFantail22

That would be a kite


----------



## whytwings

Beautiful bird and very lovely colour Vintar


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## Chilangz

Love the colors of your Fantails


----------



## UssChicago1

My Swallows after first egg layed. They are due in 8 days!


----------



## whytwings

They are truely beautiful !


----------



## vintar_boy

whytwings said:


> Beautiful bird and very lovely colour Vintar


thank you!


----------



## vintar_boy

Chilangz said:


> Love the colors of your Fantails


thank you!


----------



## rpalmer

UssChicago1 said:


>


I really like this color combination. There are several types of pigeons that have it and every time I see it it reminds me of a "paint" pony/horse. And that is my favorite with them.

Nice looking birds. Keep them coming. Take care and have fun.


----------



## UssChicago1

Thanks so much for the nice comments !  I love them too ! ! 

Here is the outcome of the first egg ! Waiting on number two...


----------



## Libis

Babies--first clutch ever.


----------



## catmicky

Really cute!


----------



## whytwings

A couple of cute baby ferals I saved from destruction .


----------



## Comriest

This picture is way too cute!  well done on saving them! what a beautiful grizzle. Looks very similar to my Janssen red grizzle although mine is darker on the head.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thanks for saving them, will you release them when they get older?
Dave


----------



## whytwings

Comriest said:


> This picture is way too cute!  well done on saving them! what a beautiful grizzle. Looks very similar to my Janssen red grizzle although mine is darker on the head.


Yes indeed , they are very cute 
I was wondering on the colour .......I can't say I've seen a lot of ferals in this colour , mainly blue bars and cheq 's


----------



## whytwings

Crazy Pete said:


> Thanks for saving them, will you release them when they get older?
> Dave


No probs Pete .......I felt compelled

I don't really like the idea of releasing them back to a place where they may come to harm and their life span dramaticly reduced but the thought has crossed my mind ......I'm not sure what is the right decision.....so I will wait and see if they settle down , they aren't used to human contact at all .


----------



## UssChicago1

Wow WhytWings, Great Story! Thanks so much!

Not really the best quality picture, but I still love it.

Here are some baby robins under our deck. Taken today


----------



## fantaillover100

Fluffy, he looks all grown up and mature but trust me he isnt xD


----------



## whytwings

UssChicago1 said:


> Wow WhytWings, Great Story! Thanks so much!
> 
> Not really the best quality picture, but I still love it.
> 
> Here are some baby robins under our deck. Taken today


Thanks Uss ......don't forget an update pic on your growing Robins


----------



## catmicky

fantaillover100 said:


> Fluffy, he looks all grown up and mature but trust me he isnt xD


Aww, thats the same wing color my baby satinette has! Isnt that color pretty?


----------



## vintar_boy

fantaillover100 said:


> Fluffy, he looks all grown up and mature but trust me he isnt xD


nice fantail


----------



## fantaillover100

catmicky, yes it is a lovely colour the mum of this chick is like the same colour and all her 3 chicks (2 from the previsly eggs which are grown up) are all the same colour so i have many this colour xD

vintar boy, thxs you have a lot of nice fantails aswell.









In this pic I call him/her Fluffy Puffy


----------



## tbird85

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...22008283240.2076385.1025556006&type=1&theater


----------



## Reti

tbird85 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...22008283240.2076385.1025556006&type=1&theater



the link doesn't work 

Reti


----------



## sport14692

*Hubbles*

These are my hubbles in there temporary cage


----------



## sport14692

*Modenas*

*These are some of my Modenas in there temporary cage*


----------



## whytwings

You have some lovely Modenas 
........... ......I have always liked this breed . Do you have Kings as well ??


----------



## fantaillover100

http://bln.gs/b/21m25m

thats a short link of Boy my white indian fantail photo on blingee hope you enjoy it ^.^


----------



## UssChicago1

Well, Today will be the last picture for the robins. I just took this picture and they all flew out. Please dont tell me that is bad


----------



## Chilangz

fantaillover100 said:


> http://bln.gs/b/21m25m
> 
> thats a short link of Boy my white indian fantail photo on blingee hope you enjoy it ^.^


good one..... Thanks


----------



## fantaillover100

Chilangz said:


> good one..... Thanks


thank you i love making them


----------



## eddie0721

*Bulls Eye*

http://www.3Gsloft.comMy bird Bulls Eye.He is the father of the two eggs ready to hatch any day now


----------



## Nkloft

my Iranian high flyer baby


----------



## Jay3

AWWWW! So cute!


----------



## fantaillover100

http://bln.gs/b/21o9ik

Another blingee of Road runner and Bubsi


----------



## sport14692

Those are so cute


----------



## whytwings

The baby Iranian HighFlyer is very cute indeed !!!


----------



## Nkloft

*Young Homers*

View attachment 20034
Young HOmers


----------



## sport14692

looking good


----------



## catmicky

Bears135 said:


> View attachment 20034
> Young HOmers


Cute!!!


----------



## Nkloft

thanks guys & I'm hand feeding them and the iranian high flyer


----------



## fantaillover100

Road Runner


----------



## boneyrajan.k

beautiful


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Trying breeding this one with another fantail having long foot feathers/muffs........it will take the bird to a new level ,just a suggestion


----------



## vintar_boy

fantaillover100 said:


> Road Runner


nice color


----------



## Nkloft

*My homers*

my homers not racing homers but still love them


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Bears135 said:


> my homers not racing homers but still love them


Love your homers...


----------



## fantaillover100

My pigeons after they came from outside.


----------



## Chilangz

magnificent colors......


----------



## Nkloft

boneyrajan.k said:


> Love your homers...


thanks he is the toughest cock in my loft got attacked by hawk twice and survived but never let him flew after that lol learned my lesson


----------



## Nkloft

*my Iranian high flyer*

took this picture after a fight he had with the Geman owl cock under him over a nest but he lost that fight  Lol


----------



## fantaillover100

1-2 weeks old








3-4 weeks old








Now 

Its nice to see them grow up xD


----------



## Chilangz

fantaillover100 said:


> 1-2 weeks old
> 3-4 weeks old
> 
> Now
> 
> Its nice to see them grow up xD


I am feeling envious seeing the coloration of your fantails....they are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## fantaillover100

o thank you they are pretty birds, ive have 4 this colour i think its time i could change but i love them no matter what xD


----------



## vintar_boy

*may new yellow magpies*


----------



## Chilangz

vintar_boy said:


> *may new yellow magpies*


Nice pair....
Thanks


----------



## vintar_boy

Chilangz said:


> Nice pair....
> Thanks


thank you!


----------



## g_girl313

*Our fantail eggs*

Here are my four eggs in one nest. Not quite sure what's going on there, but we're wingin' it


----------



## Jay3

You probably have 2 hens together.


----------



## g_girl313

It is certainly a possibility. Because the eggs are multiple days apart, I very well might take the last two eggs and hand raise them. I'm trying to get a foster bird for them.


----------



## Jay3

It isn't easy to hand raise babies. Are you sure they're fertile?


----------



## g_girl313

Three of them were definitely fertile, the other looked fertile, but was dirty on the outside and I didn't want to disturb it anymore, so I just returned it. 
Kinda too late to tell now. I'll know if a little while


----------



## vintar_boy

Toy Modena ybs


----------



## fantaillover100

nice birds vintar


----------



## stowellka

my new pair of lahores!!


----------



## Jay3

Aren't they cute. Nice cage.


----------



## stowellka

thanks.
you think thats big enough for them?
don't think i will let them out .


----------



## Jay3

I think it's great. Hope you have a solid floor under that, or at least hardware cloth. Rats can and will dig under.


----------



## stowellka

i have the same hardware cloth on the bottom as the sides and approx. 4 " of sand, this was origanally going to be for three bantum chickens,but didn't realize how noisey they can get after laying an egg, lol


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Nice birds and such a cute little loft, Stowellka! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whytwings

stowellka said:


> my new pair of lahores!!


I love your Lahores .......your loft looks great too


----------



## CarloSantoro

Jay3 said:


> Very cute. Look at those little feathered feet. Not sure what you'd call that color, but it looks like the color of my fan who is reddish and gray and very pretty. Post pics of him/her as he grows. Should be very pretty.


Looks like its gonna be copper


----------



## CarloSantoro

*my dove shack*

my doves and my little guy 

http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/CarloSantoro/?action=view&current=DSCN0333-1.jpg

http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/CarloSantoro/?action=view&current=DSCN0332.jpg

http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/CarloSantoro/?action=view&current=DSCN0335.jpg

http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/CarloSantoro/?action=view&current=DSCN0344.jpg

http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/CarloSantoro/?action=view&current=DSCN0345.jpg


----------



## JT

A view of the Tigris River in Baghdad, Iraq

source: http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2011/07/baghdad/turner-text?source=link_fb20110627baghdad


----------



## whytwings

Nice shot JT !


----------



## whytwings

Caught in the act !


----------



## Msfreebird

CarloSantoro said:


> my doves and my little guy
> 
> http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/CarloSantoro/?action=view&current=DSCN0333-1.jpg
> 
> http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/CarloSantoro/?action=view&current=DSCN0332.jpg
> 
> http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/CarloSantoro/?action=view&current=DSCN0335.jpg
> 
> http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/CarloSantoro/?action=view&current=DSCN0344.jpg
> 
> http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/CarloSantoro/?action=view&current=DSCN0345.jpg


Pretty Doves! I see your in NY, do you bring them inside in the winter? I have 2 rescued ringnecks and would like to build them something outside.


----------



## Msfreebird

whytwings said:


> Caught in the act !


LOL  LOL We need an X rated section......I have a couple of those shots


----------



## whytwings

Msfreebird said:


> LOL  LOL We need an X rated section......I have a couple of those shots


 They always make interesting shots !


----------



## Chilangz

whytwings said:


> Caught in the act !


They should be feeling shy.......


----------



## CarloSantoro

Msfreebird said:


> Pretty Doves! I see your in NY, do you bring them inside in the winter? I have 2 rescued ringnecks and would like to build them something outside.


I just got them two months ago.. i plan on keeping them outside all winter.


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## bronze_tippler

*My Rollers*

Hi All,
discovering this forum was a joy. 

Here is a picture of my Rollers.


----------



## sport14692

Nice looking rollers 
bronze_tippler


----------



## bronze_tippler

*Thanks!*

 

sport14692

Your Modenas look good!


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## whytwings

Cute Roller Bronze


----------



## whytwings

vintar_boy said:


>


Wow !!!...............They are loverly birds Vintar


----------



## vintar_boy

whytwings said:


> Wow !!!...............They are loverly birds Vintar


thank you very much!


----------



## rcwms90

vintar_boy said:


>


i agree these or very cool


----------



## vintar_boy

rcwms90 said:


> i agree these or very cool


thank you so much


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## Chilangz

Lovely Fantail baby, Vintar.....
Thanks for sharing


----------



## whytwings

vintar_boy said:


>


too cute


----------



## Comriest

I love these pics, beautiful birds )


----------



## Woodnative

Frillback babies
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v468/Woodnative/?action=view&current=100_0763.jpg








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v468/Woodnative/100_0763.jpg


----------



## whytwings

Woodnative said:


> Frillback babies
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v468/Woodnative/?action=view&current=100_0763.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v468/Woodnative/100_0763.jpg


hehe.....No wonder this is one of my favourite threads I love visiting !!

Very sweet woodnative


----------



## M0CALVERT

*Jelly*

This is Jelly, 17 days old!


----------



## rpalmer

*Obligatory squab picture.*

These are the first birds hatched in my loft. (07-02-2011)


----------



## whytwings

rpalmer said:


> These are the first birds hatched in my loft. (07-02-2011)


Congrats on the hatching of your first babies for July ..very cute !


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## rpalmer

whytwings said:


> Congrats on the hatching of your first babies for July ..very cute !


Thanks. AU ARPU 81771 & 81772 2011. Looks like a hen for sure (71) and a cock(72). I don't like the heat we have been having but they are doing good. Eggs laid on the full moon and hatched on the new moon. Maybe I will be able to see how they do as OBs.


----------



## stowellka

hanging out


----------



## whytwings

Oooooooo..........Lahores , stunning


----------



## Msfreebird

WOW, lovely birds! What breed are they?


----------



## Msfreebird

whytwings said:


> Oooooooo..........Lahores , stunning


LOL, posted at the same time.........Lahore's? Thanks


----------



## whytwings

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, posted at the same time.........Lahore's? Thanks


.........aren't they just beautiful ??


----------



## stowellka

thanks,
they are very calm birds, nothing really gets them too exicited!


----------



## Jay3

What adorable babies, ALL of them! I love baby pigeons, they're all so cute. 
rpalmer, congrats on your first babies. They're always special.


----------



## Jay3

stowellka said:


> hanging out




This is a great shot. They're beautiful and look very content.


----------



## Reti

Those birds are gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## stowellka

Thanks! Just got them about a month ago, just decided to have some again , had a pair of fantails about thirty hrs ago, dang getting old , but decided it was time to get a pair again


----------



## catmicky

stowellka said:


> hanging out


Great picture!


----------



## vintar_boy

Old Dutch Capuchine


----------



## Chilangz

Reminds me Snow White....
Thanks Vintar


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## whytwings

Lovely picture vintar


----------



## UssChicago1

Here is my Picture of the Day:
Edited to Add: I edited the photo to try to darken it, it was a bright photo.








Juvenile Tiger Swallow Showing off.


----------



## Boo800800




----------



## whytwings

Boo800800 said:


>


They are beautiful ......what breed are they ?


----------



## pookie!

Some pictures of one of my old birds. He was a roller mutt, flew about 37 miles on his first flight from Buckeye Arizona to Glendale Arizona. He was a good bird


----------



## pookie!

Him when he was a little squishy



















He was raised after one of my rescued male feral birds started sitting on a golf ball, got the egg from a friend of mine, he sat, and raised the baby all by himself 

This is him (Victor) found him trying to get peoples attention outside of a grocery store, full grown bird, came right to me like a dog when I called him, obviously someones raised bird who they released. Set him up with a white homer mutt as a mate and they took off and never saw them again lol 









Welp, those were my birds from a few years ago.


----------



## Boo800800

whytwings said:


> They are beautiful ......what breed are they ?


They are West Of England Tumblers


----------



## whytwings

Luverlyyyyyyyyyy pictures pookie !!


----------



## Richi_Ric

*My Kalduma Female*


----------



## pluviru




----------



## Richi_Ric

pluviru said:


>


Beautiful Image.  <3


----------



## pookie!

whytwings said:


> Luverlyyyyyyyyyy pictures pookie !!


thanks  I am trying to decide if I should get a pair of birds right now..


----------



## Chilangz

Richi_Ric said:


> *My Kalduma Female*


Lovely Pic...
Thanks


----------



## whytwings

pluviru said:


>


Great shot ....thanks for sharing


----------



## mamta

pluviru said:


>


Lovely photo.U're one lucky person


----------



## mamta

Richi_Ric said:


> *My Kalduma Female*


The eyes,they say speak volumes......these sure dobeauty!


----------



## pluviru

Thank you all for your coments


----------



## Roller mike

*My new sun conure*


----------



## Charis

Roller mike said:


>



Looks just like my sun. They are such gorgeous birds. I've had mine for 20 years. Get yourself some earplugs, Mike.


----------



## Richi_Ric

mamta said:


> The eyes,they say speak volumes......these sure dobeauty!


yup 
thanks for liking it.


----------



## Richi_Ric

Roller mike said:


>



Beautiful Bird.


----------



## Richi_Ric

*My Kalduma Female With Her Squabs*


----------



## abkhan

This is my heera laal ( ruby ) male from our Loft in England.
this bird belongs from Pakistani Highflying pigeon race.

please watch & leave your sincere comments.

Friends And Pigeon Enthusiasts can follow me up on the LINKS BELOW.


http://www.youtube.com/user/aghabelal111

http://uaetipplers.com/en/member.php?u=114 [ my website ]

http://www.facebook.com/uaetipplers


THANKS


----------



## Dominic Walsh

*Injured mourning dove*

To Anyone Who Might Help:

I have an injured pigeon at my house in Orange, CA. Bird was discovered about 1 hour ago. The bird appears to have a severly damaged wing. Blood is visible. It has been secured inside a large cardboard box In my garden shed. The box bottom has been lined with clean rags. Three cut-off paper cups have been placed near the bird's head: 1) water; 2) wild birdseed and 3) water-soaked white bread.

I have no knowledge or experience with birds whatsoever, much less an injured bird. I am not inclined to call the local authorities, my impression is they euthanize first then try to help the animal.

If there is anyone who can help this pigeon, or offer advice or guidance on what to do, I would be grateful and I'm bettin' the bird will be too.

Thank you,

Dominic Walsh.


----------



## blongboy

*my birds*


----------



## Phil Eyko

What kind of roller is this?
All I know is that they are rollers.
Are they rare and should I buy more?
Are the white bars or the dark bars better?
Would like any info.......Thank you very much.
View attachment 20883


View attachment 20884


More pics on my website.
Thanks.


----------



## Chilangz

Nice looking birds.... Thanks


----------



## sreeshs

majorsharp said:


> I need some help.
> 
> My loft is surronded by trees and I can't my birds to route.
> When I let them out of the loft they fly into a tree or on the loft.
> 
> When I take them off on their first training toss I lose a lot.
> 
> thanks..


This post could get moved to an appropriate section so that he gets more help.

I think it has to do with the first toss distance and feeding schedule.

Release your birds empty stomach from a distance after the trees from where you can still get some line of sight. Repeat at all four directions (N,E,S,W)


----------



## John_D

sreeshs said:


> This post could get moved to an appropriate section so that he gets more help.


Done. Beats me why people don't bother to look at how forums work before posting


----------



## Phil Eyko

My white homers.............
View attachment 20903


----------



## whytwings

I like your white homers , very pretty !


----------



## Phil Eyko

Thanks, only 8 left now. :/


----------



## MYBG

The daily pigeon at www.squabspot.blogspot.com.


----------



## bluej562

Hi... what kind of pigeon is [email protected]??? Its very beautiful!!!


----------



## pigeonwhistles

Nice Looking Birds


----------



## kartel




----------



## WoodysMum

Here's Woody, the abandoned baby pigeon I looked after for a month from the end of June until the end of July and when I had
first got him he had been injured by a neighbour's cat but soon grew big and strong with his favourite warm peas and sweetcorn. 
I was sad to see him leave, but he still comes back to feed with his good friends, three collared doves! This pic was two weeks
before he left when he used to like sitting in the ivy on our garden wall in the sun! He was sooo cute!!


----------



## Jay3

What a great Picture! He's adorable.


----------



## WoodysMum

Glad you like my Woody!!! He was/is utterly gorgeous and here's a couple more pics. He still visits most days for seed
and I throw a few peas on the lawn for him too!! He had a bit of a 'tufty' head in the lower pic, which I think was
caused by part of his injury from the cat. It's OK now though!


----------



## sreeshs

You must be one happy "mom" for him  Great photos, especially the last one, what a look


----------



## pidgey boy

yes!! i love the last photo such a beautiful bird


----------



## whytwings

I agree , the last picture is adorable


----------



## Jay3

Beautiful little thing. It feels great when you can help them and release them on their way, and knowing you made a difference.


----------



## malik1

here are one pair of my fantails.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6136540076/in/photostream


----------



## shibu

hey guys............... beautiful pictures.. im new to this blog


----------



## shibu

hai cartel.... post some pictures of ur loft


----------



## egpigeon

Safi Pigeon (the Best)


----------



## Jay3

Now all he needs is a beak.


----------



## Chilangz

How does he/she eat?? Also is it Egyptian breed??


----------



## Msfreebird

*My Helper!!!*



















My Grandson hauls hay for the goats and feed for the birds.......Just finished feeding everyone.....BIG HELP!!  (And that little John Deere books right along!!)


----------



## vangimage

Here's my pic of the day. Enjoy.


----------



## malik1

taking a bath...


----------



## APF_LOFT

my young grizzle bar










link toPictures of Group Pinoy Pigeon Club  Pictures from Group Pinoy Pigeon Club


----------



## chinbunny

New bunny. My jersey woolie sr buck. For the non bunny savy, these guys are kind of like a mini angora and weigh about 3-4 pounds.


----------



## Jay3

OH...............How cute is that?


----------



## Poulette

Very lovely!


----------



## Chilangz

Wow!! what a Cutie!!


----------



## sreeshs

LOVE all the recent posts  especially the "helper"


----------



## Chilangz

My Indian Tumbler...... They are also called "Pilaanka" as the eye color is yellow.


----------



## alejandro10352

*new birds*

some of my new birds


----------



## Poulette

Wow! I love red pigeons <3


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts

*Rainy Bath time fun*


----------



## Tuule

This is my favorite bird (i call it Little Bird), she/he is such a funny character. Its a Pheasant Pigeon (at least that's what i was told by the fancier i got him/her from) its molting to its adult colors so it looks a little weird, but still beautiful to me


----------



## Poulette

Sweet cutie !


----------



## Jay3

He is cute.


----------



## Libis

My diamond doves all cuddled into a cute little row. Don't worry that they're fluffed--they are just that way by personality, especially when sleepy.


----------



## Doves1111

Tuule said:


> This is my favorite bird (i call it Little Bird), she/he is such a funny character. Its a Pheasant Pigeon (at least that's what i was told by the fancier i got him/her from) its molting to its adult colors so it looks a little weird, but still beautiful to me


Nice looking Pheasant Pigeon. I used to raise and show them...


----------



## Doves1111

Libis said:


> My diamond doves all cuddled into a cute little row. Don't worry that they're fluffed--they are just that way by personality, especially when sleepy.


So cute!!!


----------



## Jay3

The doves are very cute all in a row.


----------



## Ange17

*New baby doves *

I haven't been on here for a while but so excited by my new baby doves  

So here is my pic of the day


----------



## Jay3

Cute. What kind are they?


----------



## Ange17

They are 'garden' doves, popular in UK, and as I found out on here a few months ago difficult to get in the USA. Bred from white doves and white racing pigeons so they have a homing instinct. They are the type often kept in dove cotes and used for releasing at weddings etc.

Here is a pic of adult ones


----------



## Libis

Ange17 said:


> They are 'garden' doves, popular in UK, and as I found out on here a few months ago difficult to get in the USA. Bred from white doves and white racing pigeons so they have a homing instinct. They are the type often kept in dove cotes and used for releasing at weddings etc.
> 
> Here is a pic of adult ones


Dove (species, not the UK pigeon breed) and pigeon hybrids are infertile. In the US these are still called pigeons, they're just bred to look like doves. Really there isn't a lot of difference, since in most languages they're all palomas etc. It's just that what you have is Columba livia and critters that are strictly "doves" are in the genus Streptopelia and quite a few other genuses http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dove#Genera (I understand the naming is a bit different in the UK though, just making the species differentiation that these aren't a hybrid of two species.)


----------



## Ange17

Yes, maybe fantail garden pigeons then, although they are commonly referred to as Doves in UK as in dove release etc. as Doves would not 'home'.

This is an informative page on types in UK 

http://rupert-fish.co.uk/fantail-dove-pigeon/


----------



## Jay3

Well they're very pretty.


----------



## Ange17

Jay3 said:


> Well they're very pretty.


Thank you


----------



## November-X-Scourge

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tripp hanging out...being fluffy!!!! This is why I like Canadian winter! FLUFFY PIGEONS!


----------



## Phil Eyko

Thats one HOT roller!!! <3
View attachment 22264

The date on my camera wasn't set right today....


----------



## rpalmer

Phil Eyko said:


> The date on my camera wasn't set right today....


You are in good company. Don't worry about it. Very very nice looking bird Sir,


----------



## Noahs Ark

*My first birds*


----------



## Ricky52

I hope we're not limited to just pigeons because this is what I woke up to this morning.


----------



## November-X-Scourge

oh my!


----------



## UssChicago1

Here is a cool one i took today!


----------



## sport14692

First day out of the nest for these two youngsters


----------



## sport14692

Phil Eyko said:


> Thats one HOT roller!!! <3
> View attachment 22264
> 
> The date on my camera wasn't set right today....


Beautiful pigeon


----------



## Phil Eyko

thanks! .


----------



## sport14692




----------



## vangimage

Nice ASR, Are you also an ASR breeder. Very nice pied.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

One of my Leen Boers


----------



## rpalmer

Looks like the complete package. Very nice.



wonword said:


> One of my Leen Boers


----------



## Comb.Poelman

My favoriet!










http://www.poelmanpigeons.nl


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Beautiful pigeon and unbelievable eye, send him my way please


----------



## Chilangz

Comb.Poelman said:


> My favoriet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.poelmanpigeons.nl


Lovely...perfect shape...


----------



## November-X-Scourge

Beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pollo70

One of my 2011 Y/B, now one of my breeder hens.


----------



## sport14692

Pretty hen


----------



## Pollo70

Thanks sport 14692.


----------



## Chilangz

*Indian Fantail*

Mine Posing..... Male; Almost a year old....


----------



## thepigeonkey

*German Red Grizzle Frillback*

Germans have taken the Frillback to another level.


----------



## stowellka

bathtime!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Fantailgyrl, muffed feet can interfere with breeding, so he cuts them just to have a better chance of fertile eggs.


----------



## Msfreebird

Their ALL beautiful! Love seeing them


----------



## Pollo70

Wanted to share a photo of one of my 2011 young birds."Aka" Pluma Blanca. now one of my breeders. this cock came in from a 35 mile traning toss with a bad chest wound from the looks of it he hit a wire, I thought I was going to lose him but he pulled threw


----------



## italianbird101

Nice looking bird, glad it made it.


----------



## Pollo70

Thanks Mel S.


----------



## raptor8594

*Smokey*










Can any one help me determine what kind of pigeon he is??
If the picture doesnt show click on the link and he is the one out side in the picture.
http://www.pigeonrycolorado.ezweb123.com/#/our-birds/4559276434


----------



## DannysDoos

Miniature Indian Fantail cock


----------



## hardy

My new Squabs its about 300 grams its just 47 days


----------



## raptor8594

My pigeon defenitly doesnt have a fan tail though any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Jay3

raptor8594 said:


> My pigeon defenitly doesnt have a fan tail though any ideas what it could be?


We told you in another thread that he looks like a feral. Where did you get him?


----------



## raptor8594

I got him at a pigeon farm.


----------



## Jay3

The birds do look like crosses. He looks like a feral pigeon.


----------



## raptor8594

ok well thanks so much

Dont for get to visit our website www.pigeonrycolorado.ezweb123.com


----------



## egpigeon

New Saxon pouters holding egges


----------



## medlefang

I think later Im gonna post a pic of my favorite modena pigeon Delilah


----------



## medlefang

Oh And i love the Saxon pouters but my mom wont let me get ones she doesn't like


----------



## egpigeon

medlefang said:


> Oh And i love the Saxon pouters but my mom wont let me get ones she doesn't like


Saxon pouter is a very nice breed


----------



## egpigeon

Awesome pouter


----------



## whytwings

Indeed it is ........very nice


----------



## medlefang

i need help posting pics idk how to post them


----------



## ughpaolo

what breed is this?


----------



## ughpaolo

medlefang said:


> i need help posting pics idk how to post them


click the insert image button. and put a link of your photo. doesn't work with other sites for me. try uploading photos here on pigeontalk. and use the bb link.


----------



## Nkloft

*Damascene*

My new birds


----------



## whytwings

They are lovely looking birds


----------



## medlefang

How do i post pics on pigeon talk?


----------



## whytwings

1) click on " go advanced "
2) scroll down , click on " manage attachments "
3) click on " browse " and search for the file you want to upload
4) click on upload in the " manage attachments page "
5) finally on the main page click " submit reply "

.............................................................


----------



## medlefang

These are 2 pics of Delilah my favorite pigeon


----------



## medlefang

o and thank you whytwings for the help


----------



## whytwings

medlefang said:


> o and thank you whytwings for the help


You are most welcome .........and those pictures were certainly worth uploading , such a gorgeous bird !!!


----------



## medlefang

She was kinda hungry during her photo shot. So when it was done she ate alot and looked fatter when she was done eating. Of course she is naturally a FATTY


----------



## whytwings

hehehe  *very sweet*


----------



## pigeonpigface

Hi people later im gonna post a pic of Winston my Modena pigeon


----------



## pigeonpigface

*My Modena*

this is my bird


----------



## Jay3

That is one cute bird.


----------



## piegonsrock

male Pomeranian pouter


----------



## pigeonpigface

that is a cute bird smiley


----------



## pigeonpigface

join Modena PIgeon Club


----------



## tjad25

Hes not the fanciest bird but hes favorite


----------



## Chilangz

LOL! very nice...


----------



## medlefang

*HES PINK*


----------



## medlefang

How Did U Make Him Pink?


----------



## tjad25

I used a tooth brush and kool-aid >_< he doesn't seem to mind it


----------



## medlefang

Can i show a pink bird (I think a pink bird would be AWESOME)


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## spirit wings

tjad25 said:


> Hes not the fanciest bird but hes favorite


what the H is that!???? looks like a bloody pigeon sandwich..


----------



## medlefang

I think a pink bird would be cool lol bloody bird sandwich


----------



## medlefang

O yea Vintar boy is that a mindian fantail


----------



## Quazar

spirit wings said:


> what the H is that!???? looks like a bloody pigeon sandwich..


LOL, think its a variation of the current internet craze to photograph cats with their heads through a slice of bread !!!!


----------



## vintar_boy




----------



## ETphonehome

*Dulce Bravito's partner*

I bought Dulce in a pet shop forced by the lack of possibilities to find a pigeon in need to take care of.

She is recovering very well of all the stress suffered altough still very nervous trembling constantly and with loose poops

She is making progress day by day, isn't it she lovely?


----------



## spirit wings

ET, that is one of the pretties pigeons I have ever seen!


----------



## whytwings

I agree , she is a very beautiful lady bird


----------



## almondman

Very nice!!


----------



## Msfreebird

Very pretty


----------



## NZ Pigeon

This was complete fluke but is kinda cool, Shame the bird flying is moulting otherwise it would have been quite impressive.










Being a leap year a few days got missed some heres some more photos..........


----------



## egpigeon

So cute pigeons


----------



## egpigeon

Mosaic Roller pigeon



Regards


----------



## spirit wings

NZ Pigeon said:


> This was complete fluke but is kinda cool, Shame the bird flying is moulting otherwise it would have been quite impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a leap year a few days got missed some heres some more photos..........


Those pigeons need a bra...lol...


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Lol, Yeap they do.


----------



## Michy

Our daughter, Bailey, has been busy teaching her beloved pidgies some tricks. The picture shows how she has trained them to walk on a leash. Yes, they are capable of flying, but have learned "manners" whilst on their leads. I cannot believe they put up with this! The Pigeon diapers still work like a charm!! How did I ever live without them?!


----------



## dublin boy

id love to see a photo of the diapers on the pigeons .


----------



## Michy

Actually, they are wearing their diapers in that pic. A few pics showing the Pigeon-wear more clearly are in my album. You're more than welcome to check them out


----------



## medlefang

the birds with the big crops look fat


----------



## NZ Pigeon

medlefang said:


> the birds with the big crops look fat


Fat or Phat? lol


----------



## Crazy Pete

NZ Pigeon said:


> Fat or Phat? lol


Whats the difference?
Dave


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Crazy Pete said:


> Whats the difference?
> Dave


fat is obeise, large, overweight etc

"Phat" is - "rad dude" " awesome", you know, "thats phat bro"


----------



## raptor8594

I have plenty of pics on my web site www.pigeonrycolorado.ezweb123.com
thanks gyes


----------



## Sonorgirl

Awesome shot! Love it!


----------



## Sonorgirl

My pretty boy!


----------



## Quazar

Sonorgirl said:


> My pretty boy!


Hes in his camouflage suit lol
nicebird


----------



## Jay3

He is very pretty.


----------



## Sonorgirl

Thanks Jay3. Unfortunately, I dont have any others that look like him. I wish I did, would love to see his offspring. Im not even certain as to his age. I paid 5 bucks for him at a local auction. He can be a bit of a bully at times, so hes no stranger to the time out box...lol


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thanks NZ I guess I'm just old school.
Dave


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Almond Bald Westy...*

One of my favs...


----------



## Poulette

Wow! Very special look. I never saw this "almond" colour. I have a tangerine pied ringneck dove, I love all the red-orange-copper and now almond breeds


----------



## whytwings

Stunning looking bird !


----------



## almondman

What an amazing looking bird. He sure looks proud of himself. PLEASE let me know if you ever want to get rid of him.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Almond Westy*

2009 Almond West of England Tumbler Cock...


----------



## almondman

Is he yours? I mean do you still have him?


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*..*



almondman said:


> Is he yours? I mean do you still have him?


I still have him... He is the father to the Bald Almond I just posted...


----------



## almondman

Great looking birds. Thanks for responding. What color was the hen thats momma to bald head?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Sonorgirl said:


> My pretty boy!


He's pretty! I used to have some Flights too but in other colors.


----------



## sport14692




----------



## almondman

WOW! Very nice!


----------



## whytwings

sport14692 said:


>


That is one beautiful bird !!


----------



## fantailgyrl

*one of my babies ...they grow so fast*

View attachment 23950
one of my uzbecks babies ill keep yall posted


----------



## Print Tippler

Sampson, my black new york flying flight. He is just short of 2 months old. In his moult right now.


----------



## jtronics

nice pics print tippler.. i like the background..


----------



## whytwings

Sampson has lovely eyes and a vey nice bird overall !


----------



## pigeonfinder100

thats such a lovely bird!!!


----------



## Jay3

That is a beautiful bird.


----------



## Reti

Gorgeous!!!!

Reti


----------



## almondman

Very nice contrast between red, black, and the white.


----------



## jcorbpc

*Four in a nest*

These are all Mookies. The youngsters were both grizzles.


----------



## almondman

Nice family photo!


----------



## Dima

wolfwood said:


> Azore - basking in today's 80* sunshine!!


Azore is beautiful. Love the grizzle.


----------



## Dima

Msfreebird said:


> "Go ahead, I dare you!" GREAT face!


Love the mean face. I bet she pecks at you.


----------



## Dima

Jay3 said:


> I love watching them collect straw for their nests.


Wondeful pic. I love to see them building their nests too.


----------



## Print Tippler

Thank you all, he is a very special bird to me.

Almondman, I know, I love it also. I want to breed them. Sadly this one won't ever be a breeder most likely even though he is really good quality. I have to keep him to myself to keep him tame and not mated to a pigeon.

I will post pictures when a complete molt has been done, whenever that we be. He should look even better without the bronze and increased iridescence all over.


----------



## almondman

Print Tippler said:


> Thank you all, he is a very special bird to me.
> 
> Almondman, I know, I love it also. I want to breed them. Sadly this one won't ever be a breeder most likely even though he is really good quality. I have to keep him to myself to keep him tame and not mated to a pigeon.
> 
> I will post pictures when a complete molt has been done, whenever that we be. He should look even better without the bronze and increased iridescence all over.


It is too bad that you will not be breeding him. I bet he would produce some great offspring.


----------



## Dima

DannysDoos said:


> Hand-reared squeaker.


Oooooooooo....That's soooooooooooooooooo cute. Lovely squeaker.


----------



## Jay3

Yes, that is a cute squeaker.


----------



## mrpc

nice pic mate


----------



## pigeon ring

Nice !! your pigeon are very nice ~~hope any days i can have one .


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Print Tippler said:


> Sampson, my black new york flying flight. He is just short of 2 months old. In his moult right now.


Nice bird logan

we do not have them here but I was looking at a magpie serbian cross and then maybe some archangel, Then a lot of back breeding and side breeding aswell as selection to get some that look like this.

How do they fly? I have seen them circling low and fast, is this what they are bred to do? Also do you reckon they would high fly if trained with tipplers or are they just fast and low flying birds?


----------



## Print Tippler

Thanks Evan, it's no surprise you don't have them. They are not prevelant outside of the New York area. A lot of them only make it around from people moving out of new york.

As for the flying, I will have to get back to you on that one. If everything goes to plan I will be consolidating all my birds into two double kit boxes. Flying 20 cock tipplers, 20 hen tipplers, 20 mix sexed flying flights, and 20 basrawi tumblers. I have about 18 pairs of tipplers right now I'm trying to rush and foster eggs with them to speed up my numbers of the other two. Then I will select down to my final birds and be done breeding atleast for now.

After all that I will be flying the flights. I'm going to have to see how they develop and work myself. I will probably incorporate them with the tipplers somehow. Maybe at the end of a flight, or when I want to make a larger impression from 40 to 60. 

From what I've read and been told has varied. I think they will fly high but I'm not sure. They do however "roll out" leaving the loft In small ball. I'm not really sure of any of it myself as I have not flown them. My friend told me they don't fly long but you can keep flagging them up after they have landed for acouple mintutes. Sampson has flown along with a few other hand raised ones and they are great looking with white flights. I believe they were made solely for looks. People say they were bred to steal birds but I think that just came about with the flying of them. Anyways I'll talk about my experiences with them later when I have them up in the air.

Also, I don't know what breeds they used to make it other than the magpie. An NZ remake would be interesting. Just use a good white flight gene (whatever that is). People say flights should have 6-10 white flights. I originally only wanted solid colored birds ie blacks, duns, reds, yellows, and brown of which I have all but I'm probably going to end up with one teager (mottle) and acouple blue bars or checks.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I too endeavour to stop breeding and mainly fly birds one day... we will see, I think you are a lot closer to achieving it than me.

I like the idea of putting them up at the end of the tipplers flight, I put my racers up with the high fliers at the end of the fly sometimes, Looks amazing and gives the high fliers a second boost.

Mike Tyson has them I think mixed in with some other breeds, he showed them as red teagar caps, Im guessing from what you have said that these are red mottles with crests. I also heard in the bronx a bird on your roof is yours and if it stays it's also yours, Similar I guess to the thieving in Spain and other countries so I wonder if they maybe were originally meant for thieving?? The ability to go up, fly short times in fast circles could confuse a lost bird and tire it out enough to land with the flock...... just my thoughts......

I agree a good strong white flight gene is a must, My main serbian pair this season bred 14 birds, All blue, All spread, Half grizzles, and around 75% with white flights, also one or two beards in the mix which is interesting as it only showed up in a small percentage of the birds, ( the hen is bearded ) Anyway I will put some white flighted birds together until all they produce is white flighted birds, Take a white flighted bird produced by that pair and put it to a magpie, Should lock it in from the start hopefully. I have been real interested in them for a while, Call them NZ flying flights I suppose with the standard being as close to the NY one as possible with maybe one or two differences if I see something I like in the production of them, I will keep you updated as I think ( as much as my flatmate "thepigeonkey" will hate this ) I might get started on another project.......

Keep me updated on the flying charecteristics of them too, This is probably just as important as looks IMO.


----------



## Print Tippler

The thing about the pigeon game in new york is its not a game. It's just something that started happening. Some people are more into than others. It probably greatly depends on location. Some people fly just flying flights, some just tipplers, some mixed, and then some just fly whatever. They catch the bird and sell it that sunday at a local pigeon store. It's something you go into knowing. Unless your bird is seamless banded you couldn't prove it was yours anyways. But yeah the play for keeps as they say. They call the whole thing just "catch keep". 

The kit boxes will be a big relief. I'm taking down all my lofts when they are done! They are big, old, and badly built. Two were free, and one for a good reason. I'm just trying to get my breeding finished now. I just about doubled my breeding pairs now moving almost all my tipplers pairs into producing the other two breeds I want more of. I'll make a small breeding pen later most likely. It's not easy or practical to try to make everything I want in tipplers. I hit almost everything I was going for. Still have many birds on there last set which will hopefully do well. Still would like a strong kite and tort, but I got my wildtype blue bar and doing a final breeding for t pattern dominant opals. I need atleast two opals. Anyways, I'll be happy to show my final birds when all is said and done. I was going for certain things along with general variations and that's what I'll end with. It really does sound great to just do it this way and fly them everyday. Takes so much of the hassle out it. I love genetics and I love pairing up birds and all that goes along with it but in the end I want to just sit back in the shade and look up at them. I want a kit of like 500 flights and tipplers but what can you say? I also want a lot of other things ha. 40 Tipplers look good enough. Having all the same birds year after year going to the same box perch day after day is nice. That is if the hawks do not get then which I've been good with so far. Anyways, I'll end my thought there, I could talk for a long time.


On a side note, I still don't know how they got the beak so long, they call for it to be one inch long (2.54cm) and how they were able to work smokey to fully clear the beaks of blue spread birds without leaving any dark bits or "stains" as they call it. I have one black with a stained beak, another one with a clear beak but it also has a beard and a strike up the middle of the face. I wonder if that is keeping it clear sending the piebald to the tip. Sampson is clean but I just bred a basrawi that came out with an clear beak also, though the mother had a stained tip and the cock has a black beak. So I figure it could get a dark tip to it later, I don't know. I now have a young dun magpie that is already dark tipped.


----------



## marvelous80

*My 2 pigeons!*

Here are my 2 pigeons. the black one was a baby and i found on street, abandoned and most likley fell out of his nest. i took him in and after and issue with a ruptured air sac, hes fine.
white bird was always coming to my work place and was tame and i kinda of snatched him up, think he was a female.
it took a few days but he eventually grew accustomed to house and his new pal.
Also, is there a picture thread? i cant seem to find it on here.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

marvelous80 said:


> Here are my 2 pigeons. the black one was a baby and i found on street, abandoned and most likley fell out of his nest. i took him in and after and issue with a ruptured air sac, hes fine.
> white bird was always coming to my work place and was tame and i kinda of snatched him up, think he was a female.
> it took a few days but he eventually grew accustomed to house and his new pal.
> Also, is there a picture thread? i cant seem to find it on here.


Nice birds! This is the picture thread.... Or you can post pictures in your album and copy the BB code to the threads to display them there


----------



## sohaib anwer

*Genie!*

meet white Genie!


----------



## sohaib anwer

*few others*

these baby hatched today


----------



## Jay3

They're cute. Pretty bird. I would add a lot more nesting material to the bowl, to help prevent splayed leg. And make it more comfortable for them.


----------



## sohaib anwer

jay3
yeah. i added a lot of chips and thin sticks but i dont think parents like using too much of nesting material, and these are experienced birds they have hatched chicks so many times that is why i love this pair <3, thnx btw


----------



## whytwings

white genie is a real beauty !


----------



## medlefang

This is my new rare color bald head show roller. His name is Mr. Wiggleton


----------



## sohaib anwer

oh it so cute it resembles white mouse


----------



## Woodnative

Curly Birds of different colors!!


----------



## sport14692

*My 3 baby Giant Homers*


----------



## Flownthecoop

Great pigeon picture from Brooklyn.

http://subwaydoodle.wordpress.com/2012/06/28/the-drips-at-200-seventh-avenue-park-slope/


----------



## Richi_Ric

*My Garden Fantail*


----------



## whytwings

Pretty fantail it is !!


----------



## antonis777

so wonderfull birds!!!


----------



## Print Tippler

Richi_Ric said:


> *My Garden Fantail*


Thanks for the picture, never had seen a garden fantail before.


----------



## Richi_Ric

whytwings said:


> Pretty fantail it is !!





Print Tippler said:


> Thanks for the picture, never had seen a garden fantail before.


Thank you guys and *Print Tippler* I have lot of garden Fantails.


----------



## Print Tippler

nice picture, lets see the whole flock of them then


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Woodnative said:


> Curly Birds of different colors!!


Chris - love the variety, Those two T's at the front look nice, the red is really rich!!! Is that cream bar at the back?


----------



## Woodnative

Evan-
Thank you! We have gotten a variety of colors out of this group. The bird in the back right is a recessive yellow, mother of the rich red in front along with the light almond in the center of the pic and lavender in the back middle. -Chris


----------



## russ973

colbyjack said:


> well i see we have a album thread, im going to start a picture of the day thread.
> 
> go ahead post up, 1 picture per day of anything: outdoors, your birds, lofts, scenery, nature, animals.
> 
> I'm sure you all have a ton a pics so limit or hold yourself back to 1 a day and this thread will live on for a long time if you keep it alive by posting.
> 
> ill start it off.
> 
> Picture of my bird Baldy hanging out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -chris


 can you tell me y the my cock pigeons 2 of them break there eggs , ??? 1 egg is breaken so i have swopped them for plastic egg,s for now , and the cock is 
still peck,s them ????


----------



## pigeon is fun

russ973 said:


> can you tell me y the my cock pigeons 2 of them break there eggs , ??? 1 egg is breaken so i have swopped them for plastic egg,s for now , and the cock is
> still peck,s them ????


You're posting @ the wrong thread.


----------



## nzpouter

what keeping pigeons is all about... watching them fly...


----------



## Jay3

Nice shots.


----------



## whytwings

nzpouter said:


> what keeping pigeons is all about... watching them fly...


I agree 

nice loft & pics


----------



## russ973

pigeon is fun said:


> You're posting @ the wrong thread.


i no i just thought no harm in asking , in your case maybe ,, VERY SORRY ..


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I didn't take this today but I thought it was cute


----------



## meldrew

yes that is one cute looking chook, I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't give the camera an inquisitive peck just after the photo was taken


----------



## whytwings

Becky ......she is a real sweetheart


----------



## Unknowndude

*Small pigeon loft*

Can u guys give me a picture of a small pigeon loft? Only for a pair and is sand a good beddings for pigeon? Because i saw a pigeon farm and they use sands and its so easy to clean it.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

My two nicest Valencian Thief Pouters showing off their crops.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Unknowndude said:


> Can u guys give me a picture of a small pigeon loft? Only for a pair and is sand a good beddings for pigeon? Because i saw a pigeon farm and they use sands and its so easy to clean it.


Dude, try to go to loft design thread, you might get some ideas and replies from there.


----------



## Richi_Ric

My Garden Fantail Squab:


----------



## meldrew

Beautiful picture, well taken.


----------



## Richi_Ric

Thank You meldrew


----------



## whytwings

You don't get much more *adorable* than that richi

Great Photo !


----------



## Richi_Ric

whytwings said:


> You don't get much more *adorable* than that richi
> 
> Great Photo !


Thanks


----------



## Jay3

That is adorable. Great shot!


----------



## Richi_Ric

Jay3 said:


> That is adorable. Great shot!


Thank You


----------



## nzpouter

NZ Pigeon said:


> My two nicest Valencian Thief Pouters showing off their crops.


great job with them, looking forward to next season...


----------



## Richi_Ric

My Lovebird:


----------



## Chilangz

Richi_Ric said:


> My Lovebird:


Super...


----------



## Richi_Ric

My Garden Fantail:


----------



## hamza syed

those are very nice shots richi


----------



## Jay3

Yes, you have beautiful birds, and you are pretty good with a camera.


----------



## Richi_Ric

hamza syed said:


> those are very nice shots richi





Jay3 said:


> Yes, you have beautiful birds, and you are pretty good with a camera.


Thank you, I'm glad that you like my birds. I will upload more photos soon.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Richi_Ric said:


> Thank you, I'm glad that you like my birds. I will upload more photo*s* soon.


1 a day remember lol


----------



## NZ Pigeon

nzpouter said:


> great job with them, looking forward to next season...


Thanks Andrew, I am hoping to have some spreads in the show next year if not this year. Might have some competition for yours..


----------



## Jasmeet Singh

abkhan said:


> *My Home Breed Pigeon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *


Nice kabootar =]


----------



## Richi_Ric

Indian Fantail & Garden Fantail - LOVE


----------



## ims079

My first photo. This is my 2012 bird. He has a big personality.


----------



## horseart4u

our newest birmingham roller


----------



## NZ Pigeon

ims079 said:


> My first photo. This is my 2012 bird. He has a big personality.


He is nice!


----------



## Richi_Ric

Nice birds


----------



## arsuyo

*My King*

My King on the eggs...


----------



## whytwings

That KING is just beautiful ..........If only I had more room


----------



## ims079

Good job arsuyo, very nice king. I bet they keep you busy...


----------



## arsuyo

*Thanks*

Thanks ims079 and whytwings!

ims079 - Your birds look so gorgeous. I love the way it is standing and looking


----------



## Chilangz

Richi_Ric said:


> Indian Fantail & Garden Fantail - LOVE


Just wonderful...


----------



## Richi_Ric

Chilangz said:


> Just wonderful...


Thank you


----------



## Richi_Ric

My Chickens:


----------



## russ973

*my top cock*

my best cock


----------



## russ973

1 of hens


----------



## nancybird

Very nice!


----------



## pigeon is fun

Is that your bird?


----------



## nancybird

No its not my bird.I have doves but this picture is very nice.I have always enjoyed birds.


----------



## pigeon is fun

nancybird said:


> No its not my bird.I have doves but this picture is very nice.I have always enjoyed birds.


Hi nancybird,
No. Im asking russ973 if that his bird.


----------



## nancybird

There are so many great pictures here.


----------



## russ973

pigeon is fun said:


> Hi nancybird,
> No. Im asking russ973 if that his bird.


YES , all my photo,s are of my bird,s 
y


----------



## pigeon is fun

nice bird!


----------



## Big-fella-9847

:DNice pic


----------



## Big-fella-9847




----------



## russ973

*oo*



pigeon is fun said:


> nice bird!


thank you .. her sister sold last week for big money she is going to Taiwan ,,


----------



## Billyr1

*A couple of my doves*


----------



## pigeon is fun

russ973 said:


> thank you .. her sister sold last week for big money she is going to Taiwan ,,


Cool! Thats pretty neat.


----------



## russ973

Billyr1 said:


>


 they are nice birds and a real good photo !!


----------



## nancybird

They are very nice.I enjoy my doves alot.


----------



## Billyr1

*A couple more.........*










He thinks he's going to steal my ear buds for the nest!


----------



## whytwings

what a great photo .......nice shot billy !


----------



## nancybird

He probably has been waiting for the ear buds to go with the cell ph he has stashed away in the nest.


----------



## Charis

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92.2099002.1519452924&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Quazar

Charis said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92.2099002.1519452924&type=1&relevant_count=1


When is it due to hatch ?


----------



## whytwings

Charis said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92.2099002.1519452924&type=1&relevant_count=1


I'm glad I'm not the only crazy pigeon person with birds inside their house 

nice shot Charis and a sweet bird I might add !!!


----------



## Msfreebird

Charis said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92.2099002.1519452924&type=1&relevant_count=1


LOL, love the picture..........VERY Pretty bird!


----------



## altergromit

*Otis and Donna*

Hello Pigeons' lovers! 
...They are Otis and Donna (the black one is Otis) and I don't "own" them, I just see them almost every day on my terrace, I feed them once in awhile but sadly not every days because I'm afraid of people who live in my building and around here... ...We know many people don't love them... 
...But I LOVE THEM, I feel them as my pets.... ...They recognize me and they are not afraid of me, they are so friendly..... <3


----------



## whytwings

Very cute


----------



## altergromit

*Thanks!*



whytwings said:


> Very cute


 ...Thank you Darren!


----------



## Jay3

What a precious picture.


----------



## nancybird

They look very relaxed.


----------



## Vova

*Bukharski drummer*

Not sure of the English name. I know them as Бухарские барабанщики, roughly translates Bukharski drummer. Got him an a few others from a friend who's flock was getting too big


----------



## Vova

Charis said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92.2099002.1519452924&type=1&relevant_count=1


Sooo cute, I want one!! the muffs are prefect! is she/he a uzbek tumbler?


----------



## altergromit

Thank you Jay3 and thank you nancybird!! 

..."Bukharski drummer" looks so amazing and cute!!! ^__^


----------



## switchbackmat69

these are two of the birds I got today


----------



## almondman

Vova said:


> Not sure of the English name. I know them as Бухарские барабанщики, roughly translates Bukharski drummer. Got him an a few others from a friend who's flock was getting too big


I think it may be a Bokhara Trumpeter, in the U.S.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Yeah, bokhara trumpeter her in NZ too


----------



## boneyrajan.k




----------



## scmona

Beautiful.


----------



## nancybird

Look at the color.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*New Baby*

West of England Tumbler..... Almond Bald Baby...


----------



## nancybird

Oh how sweet!


----------



## scmona

So cute, awwww.


----------



## Jay3

Beautiful baby.


----------



## sreeshs

I love that baby, just look at the foot feathers ! Gorgeous


----------



## whytwings

West Of England Tumblers in my opinion are one of the cutest babies of all breeds


----------



## arsuyo

*First chicks - King*

First Chicks from my king pair


----------



## nancybird

Congrats to you!They sure do look cute.


----------



## whytwings

nancybird said:


> Congrats to you!They sure do look cute.


I will second that


----------



## scmona

Aw so cute. I want to cuddle them.


----------



## arsuyo

Thank you nancybird, whytwings and scmona


----------



## sport14692

Nice looking youngsters !!


----------



## NZ Pigeon




----------



## altergromit

So beautiful "boys" (or girls )


----------



## nancybird

They are very nice looking birds.


----------



## scmona

Aw. They all seem to be posing for you.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Beauties - really nice looking birds.


----------



## david scarboro

A few of mine...


View attachment 25686


View attachment 25687


View attachment 25688


----------



## altergromit

All of these pigeons are so lovely... <3


----------



## sport14692

Pigeons are loving this cool weather


----------



## altergromit

Lovely, always!!... <3

***


----------



## nancybird

All of you have nice looking birds.


----------



## thepigeonkey

I can't see your pics sport.


----------



## thepigeonkey

some frillbacks


----------



## david scarboro

I LOVE Frillbacks!


----------



## nancybird

thepigeonkey what a very nice picture.I like it alot.


----------



## sport14692

Louisville Champion. Owned by Art Kehl


----------



## sport14692




----------



## sport14692

Sorry, i just reposted the pics


----------



## scmona

Maxx and Lilly out for some fresh air and sun.


View attachment 2573225732


----------



## nancybird

Wow I bet they sure do enjoy that.


----------



## thepigeonkey

sport14692 said:


> Sorry, i just reposted the pics


hey sport are they WOE?


----------



## sport14692

thepigeonkey said:


> hey sport are they WOE?


Yes they are West


----------



## hamza syed

nice pic sport specially the bald one (i really like that one)


----------



## nancybird

They are very nice looking birds.


----------



## Chad20190

*My red bar and his baby.*

Dad keeping four day old baby warm while mom is flying with he other birds.


----------



## TAWhatley

Beautiful Daddy and baby, Chad20190!

Terry


----------



## Chad20190

Thanks man.


----------



## meldrew

Nice picture of the father with squeaker. Thanks


----------



## whytwings

Very cute


----------



## mr.pigey

cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callum Young

Love it, very cute


----------



## sreeshs

So nice


----------



## nancybird

Thats a very nice picture.


----------



## Chad20190

*Breed?*

This the partner of my red bar I know he's a homer. I believe the hen is a mixed breed Amy suggestions ato what?


----------



## Chad20190

*Squeaker*

Mom aboves offspring


----------



## tjc1

Oh my god now thats a big baby


----------



## whytwings

Too cute !


----------



## Msfreebird

Chad20190 said:


> This the partner of my red bar I know he's a homer. I believe the hen is a mixed breed Amy suggestions ato what?


Looks just like my 'Tootsie', which is a Homer/Tumbler cross.....


----------



## Callum Young

that is a big baby


----------



## Chad20190

*Tootsie*

Nice looking bird you got there. Yeah the squeaker is big I believe the the dad is a giant homer he is pretty big. Here's another pic from today. They grow fast.


----------



## Country84

3 of my friends one leggin it...they crack me up when they do this


----------



## nancybird

How cute is that!


----------



## nancybird

Now thats funny .LOL Great picture of 3 legs.


----------



## Country84

its hillarious. they'll sit that way for 30 minutes or so, at least thats about the longest ive stood there and watched them splitting my sides! Does anyone elses do this!?


----------



## Chad20190

All mine sleep on one leg and I do find it funny. Wouldn't two legs be more stable? Crazy birds.


----------



## Country84

You would think lol. I had to do a double take the first time i saw them doing it!


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I suppose it gives the other leg a rest.


----------



## Callum Young

Very funny I watch Wood Pigeons do it as well as my pigies do it


----------



## nancybird

They regulate their body temperature by standing on 1 leg.


----------



## Quazar

Chad20190 said:


> All mine sleep on one leg and I do find it funny. Wouldn't two legs be more stable? Crazy birds.


Most birds roost on one leg because they have an excellent sense of balance and its not so crazy, more smart as they use the leg they are standing on as a sensor.
Unlike humans, birds do not "deep" sleep as they are always on the alert for predators or danger. By using just one leg any change in ground vibration is detected early giving them a better chance to avoid predation.


----------



## whytwings

This little cheq hen was one of a dozen that I rescued after a bout of poisoning .....10 were successfully re released , but this little one came back and has since paired up with one of my blue bars and has found underneath my verandah in one of my hanging baskets an ideal place to have her nest .


----------



## Callum Young

That's cute


----------



## nancybird

Thats very nice.


----------



## pigeonpigface

what a cute bird


----------



## thepigeonkey

A few frillies


----------



## Coocooloft

Those frills are so nice and clean good job


----------



## nancybird

They sure are nice.


----------



## Jay3

That's a new picture. I love the frillbacks. So pretty.


----------



## arsuyo

*Black Indian Fantail*

Black Indian Fantail


----------



## nancybird

That is such a beautiful bird.


----------



## sangha

*when pigeons molt and new feathers grow in new zealand?*

please help


----------



## Jay3

arsuyo said:


> Black Indian Fantail


OY!............................Beautiful! Love the black birds anyway, and that one is NICE!


----------



## Jay3

sangha said:


> please help


You are posting in the wrong section. I'll send you on how to start a post. Check your PM.


----------



## arsuyo

*Thanks*

Thank you nancybird and Jay3


----------



## nancybird

You are welcome.


----------



## epul

One of my birds in my loft


----------



## nancybird

Very nice.What type of bird is this?


----------



## epul

It is a Scandaroon


----------



## nancybird

The colors are very nice.


----------



## YaSin11

Arsuyo,
Beautiful bird! Thanks for sharing


----------



## epul

One more beauiful bird


----------



## nancybird

That is a beautiful bird also.


----------



## hamza syed

My Birds!!

Male

View attachment 26248


View attachment 26249


Female

View attachment 26250


View attachment 26251


----------



## epul

One of my barbs


----------



## nancybird

How many barbs do you have?


----------



## epul

I have about thirty right now white,yellow,red,black,dun


----------



## thepigeonkey

Do they only come in self colours or is that you preference?


----------



## epul

no they come in many colours


----------



## Mickey D

Hi all,

This is a wild pigeon I made friends with. After weeks of feeding and talking to the wild birds I managed to get this one to eat out of my hand It took a lot of patients in the beginning, now she comes in through the window every day and spends the whole day with me because I work from home, sometimes I have to take her outside because her male friend becomes lonely, maybe a bit jealous today I was on the grass surrounded by about twenty birds mostly sparrows, masked weavers and ring neck doves they seem to all know the way I whistle...it means lunch time.
BTW her lower beak is broken or deformed and is difficult for her to eat from the grass so I put her seed in a espresso cup but she prefers to be hand fed. 

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## Callum Young

Poor thing, he is very cute though


----------



## mezher_sam

*Cock Satinette/Old Frill - Brown lace*


----------



## almondman

Beautiful bird!


----------



## Mickey D

Callum Young said:


> Poor thing, he is very cute though


I think so too.

That sure is a beautiful bird mezher_sam!

Here is a funny Picture of the Day...http://www.picfor.me/en/viewimg/20549


----------



## nancybird

What a beautiful bird.The white & the brown lace.WOW


----------



## mezher_sam

*Satinette Hen 2011*

Satinette Hen 2011, Silver White bar,


----------



## thepigeonkey

Samer, are they yours? they are very good. do you keep other breeds? welcome to PT.


----------



## nancybird

Thats a very pretty bird.


----------



## mezher_sam

nancybird, thepigeonkey , Thanks very much for your kind words, 
thepigeonkey yes I own them , The cock are Blue bar , as you going to see 2012 , also am specialist on German Beauty Homer ...


----------



## kingdizon

My beautiful Red Bald Head West of England Tumbler Cock 'Kenshin'.


----------



## nancybird

Thats a very nice looking bird.


----------



## kingdizon

nancybird said:


> Thats a very nice looking bird.


Thank you nancybird!! Lol thats my big boy


----------



## kingdizon

*Diamond*

My Russian Tumbler Hen


----------



## Chad20190

Pretty bird.


----------



## thepigeonkey

Nice pic. Did you know almond is a dominant, sex linked and leathel gene.


----------



## kingdizon

thepigeonkey said:


> Nice pic. Did you know almond is a dominant, sex linked and *leathel* gene.


Really? Could you elaborate more on that?


----------



## harbourmaster

Very nice photo of your Owl!


----------



## Woodnative

A couple frillbacks. Two of our almonds in the foreground. The one closest is classic, to the right almond on blue/black. A kite in the very back. Kingdizon the almond gene is carried on the sex chromosome. In birds (opposite of mammals) the males have two and the females one. However, males can't carry two copies of almond (it is lethal). Females, of course, can't have more than one copy of the almond gene. BTW, with an almond female (like your hen) you will be able to sex the babies at birth.....as all male babies will be almond (apparent at hatching by very short down and light beaks) and all female babies will be non-almond. If the almond is the male parent you will get both male and female almonds (and male and female nonalmonds).


----------



## nancybird

Woodnative very nice birds you've got there.


----------



## kingdizon

Woodnative said:


> A couple frillbacks. Two of our almonds in the foreground. The one closest is classic, to the right almond on blue/black. A kite in the very back. Kingdizon the almond gene is carried on the sex chromosome. In birds (opposite of mammals) the males have two and the females one. However, males can't carry two copies of almond (it is lethal). Females, of course, can't have more than one copy of the almond gene. BTW, with an almond female (like your hen) you will be able to sex the babies at birth.....as all male babies will be almond (apparent at hatching by very short down and light beaks) and all female babies will be non-almond. If the almond is the male parent you will get both male and female almonds (and male and female nonalmonds).


Wow.thanks I just got a lil genetic schooling...hmmm I m beginning to like almonds..
And beautiful birds by the way. Now I know what you were talking about with the colors. And I love frillbacks. Very nice


----------



## thepigeonkey

Chris is the red cock in the middle an ash t-pattern? He has amazing colour


----------



## FrillbackLover

Thanks Luke you are correct! Thank you also Nancybird and kingdizon. That red Luke is from the rec yellow hen and almond blue black cock that have given us all sorts of colors and patterns!


----------



## nancybird

FrillbackLover how many do you have?


----------



## zebone

*my yellow cock*







my yellow cock


----------



## nancybird

Thats a nice looking bird you have there zebone.


----------



## kingdizon

That's very nice i love the yellow


----------



## kingdizon

*Grizzle WoE*


----------



## zebone

Cheers. Got just over 20 yellows now, all with different markings (dark patches/wings) gonna try and breed some more this year. Hopefully!


----------



## zebone

Nice wests . Never seen any like that in the UK. Only 
seen the bald heads over here


----------



## kingdizon

*Yellow Russian Tumbler*

A Yellow Russian Tumbler on reserve for my loft. Mark Newby is the man foe life.


----------



## kingdizon

*Maggie*

My Bald Head Check West of England Tumbler 'Maggie'


----------



## NZ Pigeon

zebone said:


> View attachment 26512
> my yellow cock


Nice bird, Im thinking its actually silver with bronze which is giving it a yellow tinge due to the dilute bronze ( sulphur ). Could be wrong but its not a usual yellow of either the ash red or rec red varieties.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

kingdizon said:


> My Bald Head Check West of England Tumbler 'Maggie'


She is nice too, Looks to also be silver ( dilute blue ) and then as you say, baldhead check.


----------



## nancybird

Maggie is very pretty.


----------



## kingdizon

nancybird said:


> Maggie is very pretty.


Thank you. My grandma named her. She said she saw her and just thought Maggie. And it does sound kinda English too  I love looking at her


----------



## nancybird

I can understand why.


----------



## kingdizon

*Blue Bar Check Hen*

Blue Bar Check Hen i'm picking up on wednesday.


----------



## dragoons.izzy

my young bird


----------



## kingdizon

Me feeding the pigeons at the waterfront on Valentines day. I even got one to eat out my hand! Hahaha


----------



## nancybird

I've always enjoyed feeding the pigeons.


----------



## SwiftKickKade

*My new uzbek Tumblers*

These are my new Uzbek tumblers I am getting, I think they are just gorgeous.
Red double crested hen
red single crested cock
black double crested cock
black double crested hen


----------



## kingdizon

SwiftKickKade, you have beautiful birds. I really like the first one,his flights are sweet.

Here is my mixed tumbler pair Mac and Diamond


----------



## kingdizon

*All 4 of my pigeons*


----------



## almondman

You are now officially a member of the pigeon brother/sisterhood. Congrats and have fun. , ,


----------



## kingdizon

almondman said:


> You are now officially a member of the pigeon brother/sisterhood. Congrats and have fun. , ,


Thanks man.


----------



## Msfreebird

I love looking at everyone's birds,.......beautiful!
Here's one of my favorite colors, I only have 2 this color.


----------



## kingdizon

Oooo Msfreebird it's Red! My favorite.and a fan tail too! Looks beautiful, makes me want one I love the color fade on the tail, VERY choice.


----------



## Woodnative

First 2013 frillback squeaker. Appears to be a dilute lavender hen.


----------



## kingdizon

Aww look at the lil frillback squab. Hella cute. I never seen a baby frillback before. Its cool it looks all baldheaded with all them feathers


----------



## Msfreebird

Ohhhhh! Baby Frillback...Sooooo Cute


----------



## whytwings

I agree......... The baby frill is a little Stunner !


----------



## kingdizon

*The Future of the Loft*


----------



## almondman

kingdizon said:


>


Congrats grandpa!!


----------



## kingdizon

Lol they grow up so fast..I was barely daddy for a day before I became a grandpa hahahaha lmao hahaha


----------



## almondman

I hear ya! Just wait until you become a great, great grandpa.


----------



## kingdizon

almondman said:


> I hear ya! Just wait until you become a great, great grandpa.


Lol im not ready!! Im too young and pretty for all that


----------



## almondman

Yup! All in good time.


----------



## kingdizon

The Lovely Couple


----------



## almondman

Almost as _pretty_ as you!!!! Great looking couple.

(Now that should get some tongues wagging!)


----------



## whytwings

They are a nice looking pair of birds !


----------



## Msfreebird

*More Snow!*










Can you find my goat...Issa?


















Enough Snow!!!!!


----------



## kingdizon

Brrrrr!!! That looks so cold. Ive only seen snow a few.times In my life. I dont know how you do it....im cold just looking at it ima go stand in the sun for awhile..Wheres Issa??....Theres Issa!! Lol


----------



## pigeonss

*Picture of my English*

Hi if any one breed these please post some pictures thank Bruce


----------



## nancybird

Msfreebird said:


> Can you find my goat...Issa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough Snow!!!!!


Ouch! Thats cold.Your goat made me LOL.I hope the snow lets up soon.


----------



## Msfreebird

The goats actually don't like the snow (or rain), but her desire to eat those hanging branches override any dislike for the snow! Without the snow weighing them down, she can't reach them 
Looks like another snowstorm on its way tomorrow  Being on the coast, I usually get a little less.....I only got 6 inches with that one, 6 miles inland got 15!


----------



## Msfreebird

*On Lookout for the next storm!*


----------



## nancybird

Msfreebird said:


>


What a pretty picture.


----------



## almondman

We have a pair of cardinals in our pine tree too. The males really show up against the new snow fall that seems to come thru about every other day. Getting 3-5 more overnight. Then a break until next week. I guess I would give up the cardinals for a return of the robins, which are usually a harbinger of Spring here.

Your cardinal does seem to be on guard duty!


----------



## kingdizon

Cool. I dont see a lot of cardinals where i live. Lol..i love the red

Here's one of my 'Chain Link Loft'


----------



## Msfreebird

almondman said:


> We have a pair of cardinals in our pine tree too. The males really show up against the new snow fall that seems to come thru about every other day. Getting 3-5 more overnight. Then a break until next week. I guess I would give up the cardinals for a return of the robins, which are usually a harbinger of Spring here.
> 
> Your cardinal does seem to be on guard duty!


That was the day after the storm...42 degrees and all the snow melted off the trees. That pair has been in that tree for years, they have never successfully raised their young  Very sloppy nest builders.


----------



## kingdizon

*My Two Homers At Dusk*

Sun was going down, these sweethearts were relaxing together


----------



## thepigeonkey

Do they go back in the loft at night?


----------



## kingdizon

thepigeonkey said:


> Do they go back in the loft at night?


yup. i lock it all up before i go to work at night,and open it back up after i get off in the morning.


----------



## nancybird

kingdizon said:


> Sun was going down, these sweethearts were relaxing together


That is a very nice picture.


----------



## kingdizon

Thank you Nancybird !


----------



## kingdizon

Diamond-"What are you doing??"
Butter-"Am I Pretty?"
LOL!! i thought this picture was so cute


----------



## nancybird

Thats an interesting picture. LOL


----------



## kingdizon

*My New YB*

YB Damascene...I've grown really fond of this one already, and the breed too.


----------



## nancybird

Very nice.Male or female?


----------



## kingdizon

nancybird said:


> Very nice.Male or female?


Dunno yet.born jan 17 2013


----------



## kingdizon

*Two Homers*


----------



## almondman

You have gotten some great looking birds. But a word of caution. Please stay aware that these birds will mate up and produce young-uns that MAY lead to an over crowded loft if you don't pull their eggs. Overcrowding can lead to many problems. 

Also, chain link can let in many problems, especially mice rats, snakes, sparrows, and other small birds that can carry lice and avian diseases. Just a heads up to help prevent potential problems in the future..

( I do like your Damascene. )


----------



## kingdizon

almondman said:


> You have gotten some great looking birds. But a word of caution. Please stay aware that these birds will mate up and produce young-uns that MAY lead to an over crowded loft if you don't pull their eggs. Overcrowding can lead to many problems.
> 
> Also, chain link can let in many problems, especially mice rats, snakes, sparrows, and other small birds that can carry lice and avian diseases. Just a heads up to help prevent potential problems in the future..
> 
> ( I do like your Damascene. )


Dont worry almondman im on the job. Got dummy eggs here.im just raising these two pairs first round for experience really. The homers when they lay eggs there are homes lined up for both already. And the tumbler babies im keeping to fly for fun. After that more for a while.I have to get these young guns trap trained first. I have this breeder box thing im gettin when I can afford it. Holds 5 pairs...
And for critter invasion..impossible. there is wildlife mesh double wrapped around. The dog has tried, the cat, squirrels...they can even get a claw through.the bottom is sealed off by 2x4s all around.no gaps. Theyll be ok


----------



## almondman

Sounds good! You are on top of things.  took me awhile to see the wildlife mesh.


----------



## kingdizon

almondman said:


> Sounds good! You are on top of things.  What about small birds getting in?


Hummingbirds would be lucky to get through that mesh. Im gonna buy pigeon insect spray and spray the whole chainlink/mesh also. Plus I dump the old feed in front of the loft 10ft away. Lol small birds have no reason to go inside all the food is outside


----------



## kingdizon

*Red Bar and Archangels*

My Red Bar Homer and Archangel siblings. That red bar gotta mean look in it's eye.. if it's a boy might name it Demon...


----------



## kingdizon

*My YB Grizzle*

Think it might be a hen


----------



## thepigeonkey

Cool birds, you have a few now. Love the variety. Your going to love watching them fly when you start letting a few out. Did you candle the eggs? I guess they'll be hatching in a few days.


----------



## kingdizon

thepigeonkey said:


> Cool birds, you have a few now. Love the variety. Your going to love watching them fly when you start letting a few out. *Did you candle the eggs? *I guess they'll be hatching in a few days.


Sure did. First time i ever saw something like that. it was amazing! I saw all the veins and the embryo was all moving around! It was so beautiful to see and know i had a life inside of my hands that had yet to see the world... They should be hatching this weekend, as they were laid on feb.18-19 so between the 8-10th of this month will be the 18 day mark. Plus the homer hen just laid her eggs


----------



## thepigeonkey

So you looking out for another loft yet? Going to build?


----------



## kingdizon

Not anytime in the near future. Just had to switch job sites, lost 8 hours a week. Plus im young youknow the budget aint really there i cant just up and buy or build me a loft. Im happy with what i have for now,i just have to keep the population under control. I am looking into a breeding box setup, but an actual wooden loft would really defeat all the money i spent into building what i have now,youknow? This breeding box will do fine for the time being(when i can afford it) it's all already built...maybe i can call dude about making payments gradually.....heres a pic i think you guys have seen it before

2'x2'x80"










Dont get it wrong though...i REALLY want to build an actual loft one day,but i want to wait,because i have to go all out,its just my nature and going all out means going all in my pockets...LMAO. One of the first things i learned before i got into all this is... DO NOT LET YOUR HOBBY INTERFERE WITH YOUR PRIORITIES.


----------



## thepigeonkey

True, True, that breeding box set up looks great, I want one. Your current loft will hold plenty of birds because you have that huge flight pen you can let them into during the day.


----------



## kingdizon

Thats kinda what I was thinking. I just have to add more perches and nestboxes inside. It should be fine until I get that breeder box. Very nice setup im paying extra for screen bottom. And if you look close there are lil trays for food at the bottom they can get too. Its so coool


----------



## kingdizon

*Mike Tyson and Pigeons*


----------



## kingdizon

Rapper Big Fase 100s' Strawberry Spangle Rollers


----------



## longlive_pigeon

When feeding local flock~

Itchy










The color that is most beautiful to me~ I don't know how to distinguish breed of pigeons, but this golden brownish colour is so adorable


----------



## altergromit

*Brown and more*

Yes, it is so beautiful!!  ...But I love ALL PIGEONS!! ...It is their "personality" which makes they beautiful!! Each one is different!


----------



## nancybird

They are very nice .


----------



## Woodnative

Baby Frillback May 1 2013


----------



## JinglePigeons

Birds are hard to draw!


----------



## Jay3

Woodnative said:


> Baby Frillback May 1 2013



What a beautiful little creature.


----------



## CMH1211

Had to join in on baby pics... for those of you who know who kevin my cuban theif pouter, this is his first son. He will be my new flying bird since kevin has been retired at 2 years old with 50+ theived birds.


----------



## almondman

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## dublin boy

nice picture


----------



## JinglePigeons

Some pigeons decided to make a nest at my school


----------



## nancybird

Nice picture.


----------



## altergromit

Woodnative, what a cuteness!!  I want to see more photos, a kind of "day by day"!!


----------



## nancybird

yes do post more pictures.


----------



## HOD13

*Pigeons*

Here are some of my pigeons:



I'll post some of my dad and bros pigeons later. There's a limit of 4 pics thats why.


----------



## altergromit

HOD13 HOD13, your pigeons are lovely! ^____^ 
...I'll be happy to see more!


----------



## HOD13

*Dads Pigeons*

Yeah, no problem. We have about 30 birds. These 2 are my dads birds. The grizzle is really intelligent. All our birds don't have pedigree. Wish I knew what the bloodline is. Some of what we have are Janssen supposedly. Just word of mouth, but doesn't matter. 


2 of my brothers cream colored pigeons and some babys


----------



## altergromit

HOD 13, why you care so much about the "pedigree"?... ...Birds are just what they are, with their own personality...


----------



## CMH1211

Dont wanna hog the thread but couldnt resist. Here is a pic of kevin and his son russ. Kevin is showing him the ropes. Sorry its blurry... I had to zoom in cuz he is really protective of his boy.


----------



## TnkTwc

meet shrek and fiona


----------



## ZBalge

*Hatched Humming Birds*

Here are 2 baby humming birds I found last July. Can't wait to see if momma comes back to her nest this year. She lives next to a stream and eats flying bugs just above water level!


----------



## TnkTwc

cool picture.. cool nest i hope racing pigeon can also build that kind of nest.. the baby birds look like very secured.


----------



## HOD13

*Bros pigeons*

Some of my bros pigeons


----------



## TnkTwc

nice pigeon hod13 are you training them for racing?


----------



## HOD13

*Racing*



TnkTwc said:


> nice pigeon hod13 are you training them for racing?


yeah, we're planning on moving up to that level. Not the colored ones though.


----------



## TnkTwc

HOD13 said:


> yeah, we're planning on moving up to that level. Not the colored ones though.


oh thats nice does pigeon racing is legal there in usa?


----------



## HOD13

TnkTwc said:


> oh thats nice does pigeon racing is legal there in usa?


I think it's legal. Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## dublin boy

Very nice hod13 , 

What colours do you keep in the racers ?,What colour is the bird in the first pic ? Looks to have unusal flights and tail .


----------



## HOD13

dublin boy said:


> Very nice hod13 ,
> 
> What colours do you keep in the racers ?,What colour is the bird in the first pic ? Looks to have unusal flights and tail .


 You know what.. That bird is pretty unusual. He's pretty damn big too. We bought it form some guy who's been breeding colored pigeons for 15 years. Not sure what the exact color is but it's yellow.


----------



## dublin boy

HOD13 said:


> You know what.. That bird is pretty unusual. He's pretty damn big too. We bought it form some guy who's been breeding colored pigeons for 15 years. Not sure what the exact color is but it's yellow.


Yeah looks ash yellow to me too ,Just curious to know whats going on with the tail and flights . nice birds , goodluck with them .


----------



## hamza syed

HOD13 Nice birds specially the first pic


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon

Sunset on the loft. Sadly, not everyone was in it..

(5-8-13)


----------



## Woodnative

Enjoying everybody's pics! Two more baby frillbacks!


----------



## altergromit

Howwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! ^____________^!!... <3


----------



## CMH1211

Nice pics woodnative... tht background brings out the colors great.


----------



## thepigeonkey

Chris! one looks crested?


----------



## Woodnative

Thanks all! Luke. Yes, that little almond is going to be crested!! First one we produced. The mother of the original hen we got was crested ("greatgrandparent to these"), so we knew we might have crest hidden there. It will be interesting to see how good of a crest it turns out to be!


----------



## epul

*More Baby pic*

Baby lahores


----------



## Jay3

Very cute babies.


----------



## altergromit

This is absolutely right....


----------



## thepigeonkey

Woodnative said:


> Thanks all! Luke. Yes, that little almond is going to be crested!! First one we produced. The mother of the original hen we got was crested ("greatgrandparent to these"), so we knew we might have crest hidden there. It will be interesting to see how good of a crest it turns out to be!


I haven't got rosettes on either side of my crests like they should have and 2 out of three crests are lop sided but with time I hope to improve them. I'd like to breed crested whites with big muffs.


----------



## nancybird

Very nice.


----------



## Rafael/PR

*my New York flights*

im a proud keeper of a new pair of N.Y.flights http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=25495
and my whole Album http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582


----------



## Rafael/PR

never hear of humming bird eating inscect because most of them are just too big to catch


----------



## CMH1211

Keep the babies flowin'!!!

Almonds 10 days old.


----------



## epul

*Still flowing*

baby scandaroon


----------



## altergromit

Awwww! ^_______^


----------



## ZBalge

*Ruby Rollers*

Just received my young Ruby Rollers today!!! YaY!!!


----------



## Jay3

Gee, they're pretty little things.


----------



## Woodnative

Lots of nice pics!! Those baby Scandaroons are something else, LOL! Here is a baby lavender frillback hen.


----------



## nancybird

Thats a nice picture.


----------



## Msfreebird

Great pictures!.....LOVE the babies


----------



## HOD13

*Some of our birds*

Some of our blue bars.


----------



## nancybird

Very nice looking birds.


----------



## WhiteDove

*First egg*

No big deal to you all but this is my first egg.
I am new to pigeon  hobby.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I still remember my birds first eggs, They were crossbreeds but it was still cool.


----------



## epul

awesome hope they do good for you I my self have a lot of babies and eggs I have 10 breeds of pigeons about 300 birds


----------



## BobDaPaloma




----------



## CMH1211

^^^^^u win^^^^^u win^^^^^ 

Ive been trying to get a pic I ure of my bird in a similar position for a year to get a tattoo but no go. 

Very nice job.


----------



## almondman

Great shot!!


----------



## altergromit

Beautiful and more!!!!!!!!!!!!....


----------



## BobDaPaloma

@CMH1211
if you you use it for a tattoo, send me a photo of the tattoo please=)

@almondman
thx

@altergromit
Do you want more? np, check my website
www.bobdapaloma.com
or my facebook site=)
www.facebook.com/bobdapaloma.com
and also videos
www.youtube.com/bobdapaloma

And that I do on lunch break, when I am not working


----------



## sreeshs

Fantastic picture


----------



## Rafael/PR

BobDaPaloma said:


>


THAT IS THE MOST EPIC PHOTO OF A HOMER FLYING REALLY!!, MY HAT GOES OFF TO YOU SIR, AGAIN GREAT PHOTO, YOU BEAT MINES BY A MILE, HERE IS MY BEST PHOTO http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=16949

HOPE YOU DONT MINE USING THIS PHOTO ON MY FACEBOOK COVER, =)


----------



## altergromit

BobDaPaloma said:


> @altergromit
> Do you want more? np, check my website
> or my facebook site=)




...I'm already doing that!


----------



## BobDaPaloma

It is np to use it for private things, but not for commercial things.
About an link to my website I would appreciate it.

Also this picture is available on different sizes for a desktop-wallpaper on my website in the download section, here the link: http://www.bobdapaloma.com/downloads.html


----------



## altergromit

Oh, but don't worry, I just watch and maybe comment your photos; I don't "use" them, I don't post them. I just deeply love pigeons and I love to see your pigeons, maybe learning something about them. I don't "own" pigeons, I love (and feed sometime) pigeons that visit my terrace. I know, I recognize some of them since more than one year ago... ...But people around here don't love them  , so I must be "clever", just for their safety....


----------



## BobDaPaloma

altergromit said:


> Oh, but don't worry, I just watch and maybe comment your photos; I don't "use" them, I don't post them. I just deeply love pigeons and I love to see your pigeons, maybe learning something about them. I don't "own" pigeons, I love (and feed sometime) pigeons that visit my terrace. I know, I recognize some of them since more than one year ago... ...But people around here don't love them  , so I must be "clever", just for their safety....


Yeah I know what you mean=)
I rly would like you do an entry in my guestbook=)
http://www.bobdapaloma.com/guestbook.html

Here another picture I like, also available in different sizes for your desktop on my website=)


----------



## almondman

Now that is really cool.


----------



## altergromit

This is gorgeous, adorable!!!.... ^__^  <3


----------



## Jay3

Wow! great shots!


----------



## pigeonjim

My wife with her favorite racer.


----------



## almondman

Very nice!


----------



## hamza syed

View attachment 27777

my male pigeon


----------



## Picollo30

this is my female ringneck dove Afonso looking through the window and very curious


----------



## BobDaPaloma

I just update my gallery on BobDaPaloma, http://www.bobdapaloma.com/photos.html


----------



## PigeonHandRearer

*blah*

not my pigeons but so beautiful


----------



## Msfreebird

Beautiful 'bird in flight' pictures!! Those are my favorite. I just have a cheapo digital camera and have tried many times to get 'flight' pictures. Out of about 200 shots, this is the best I could come up with. The first one is my favorite....



All of mine were pure luck!


----------



## almondman

Great shots!


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon

Perfect shots Msfreebird! If you dont mind, would you tell me what camera did you use?


----------



## Jay3

Nice shots Waynette! 
With a camera like Bob has, you can get fantastic shots, but you can still get fairly good shots with a cheap Kodak.


----------



## Msfreebird

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Perfect shots Msfreebird! If you dont mind, would you tell me what camera did you use?


Thanks....It's just a little Canon Power Shot. And it did help a little when I figured out it had an 'Action' setting... lol All of those were taken inside the loft.


----------



## Msfreebird

Nice pictures Jay.......nice and clear!


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> Nice pictures Jay.......nice and clear!


Thanks Waynette. I can still remember how excited you were when you found out about the action setting. LOL.


----------



## hamza syed

Nice pic jay!!!


----------



## PigeonHandRearer

some of my old pictures


----------



## Jay3

Cute birds aren't they.


----------



## BobDaPaloma

Msfreebird and Jay3 really nice photos.
At moment I like a lot doing photos while pigeons flying and to watch photos where the pigeons flying.

It is not important how much or good a camera is. Important is the person behind the camera=)

I started my first videos and photos with a crappy cellphone

On the most of the picture here I see, the person behind the camera love his pigeons and he try the best photo to get with the camera he/she has.

I just started to write a blog and I am not a good writer I think, but I will learn it like with the photos and videos, because I love doing it=)

regards
BobDaPaloma


----------



## altergromit

*And I like to draw pigeons....*

...And I like to take pictures of pigeons but also to draw them.... ^___^


----------



## Msfreebird

altergromit said:


> ...And I like to take pictures of pigeons but also to draw them.... ^___^


NICE work! How about a pair of Fantails in a Tux and Bridal Gown!!


----------



## altergromit

Oh, it could be a good idea!!


----------



## Jay3

Very cute. LOL.


----------



## arturolozano

I want to thank .Tinber for the to GERMAN OWLS COCKS HE SEND ME THANK YOU .This are some of there chicks from this year . This are this year swifts.


----------



## altergromit

*The Big Dream*

...My "dream".... ....My terrace full of pigeons, big pigeons....  ...In reality now there are all the "new kids"... <3 ...Like I said in this condominium nobody loves pigeons   so I have to be clever....


----------



## ZBalge

*Ollie about to land*


----------



## jafacanyan

I love all the pictures, can't pick one over the other!


----------



## pigeonlover007

anyone gt archangels chiks aswel n fancy pigeon in london uk call me thanks 07456479984


----------



## hamza syed

here are pics of my male in flight

View attachment 28160


View attachment 28159


----------



## epul

O man that's nice


----------



## treejumper

*Young Child and Young Racing Bird*

From young to old, all my family likes the pigeons!


----------



## Jay3

Cute picture. Pretty little girl with a very pretty bird.


----------



## epul

*One more pic*

A barb pigeon looks grumpy


----------



## altergromit

...I would call it "Coral Pigeon"... ^___^ <3


----------



## Doig

epul said:


> A barb pigeon looks grumpy


I know that these pigeons are bred to look like this, but sometimes they scare me. I keep thinking it has cancer or a tumor or something like that.


----------



## Doig

*Grizzle young pigeons*

Pigeon#1:


























Pigeon #2:


----------



## Abdulbaki

I Don't own them but I think they deserve to be in the picture of the day look at the brown one :3


----------



## altergromit

*Beauty*

Oh, the brown is beautiful but the other is a beauty too!! ^___^ <3


----------



## Abdulbaki

LOL hahahahaha


----------



## altergromit

!! *LOL* But what is that??!!??!!??!!...


----------



## Abdulbaki

altergromit said:


> !! *LOL* But what is that??!!??!!??!!...


Simply a pigeon with a diaper LOL


----------



## altergromit

Oh, sure, I see that every day!!...  ...."My" pigeons who "live" on my terrace they don't use that, I see it...  *LOL* =P ...But I don't mine, I can clean it, I can do it for them! <3


----------



## thepigeonkey

Blue Grizzle Frillback old cock

New Zealand


----------



## altergromit

How beautiful!! ^^ I want his "hair"!!...  ...But really he/she looks so great!!


----------



## neki-18

Some of my pigeon


----------



## epul

very nice great color


----------



## Abdulbaki

Beautiful colors & good looking homers


----------



## neki-18

More of my pigeons 

https://m.facebook.com/brieftauben.hamburgg?__user=100006451011799


----------



## thepigeonkey

Are you German?
I love the rare colours!


----------



## neki-18

Yes iam from Hamburg/germany


----------



## neki-18

more pictures of my loverly pigeons


----------



## dublin boy

Very nice Neki ,, Is the bird in the first picture a Almond or a Qualmond ?


----------



## neki-18

hi

its a qualmond.

Almond has some yellow/brown


----------



## dublin boy

neki-18 said:


> Some of my pigeon





neki-18 said:


> hi
> 
> its a qualmond.
> 
> Almond has some yellow/brown


Dank Neki


----------



## Abdulbaki

So beautiful pigeons you got !
I just wanted to ask If you have a Youtube Channel because I think I saw a Video of pigeons in germany and I think it's yours ???


----------



## jafacanyan

Beautiful birds!


----------



## altergromit

*Beautiful*

I really love ALL these beautiful pigeons!! <3 ...

...Now...
...I like to show you the pigeon I found with a broken leg... ...He was under a truck, close to the big tire... ...We went to the vet and after a kind of 10 days I left him to fly.... ...His walking wasn't "perfect", but he found his freedom again... *sigh*.... <3


----------



## equinluvrjen

*My new Fantail*

Here is my new boy. Please let me know what you think. Could he be show quality? Does anyone know of pigeon show near SC? thanks


----------



## Jay3

Good Lord, that bird is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## altergromit

WOW!!!!!..... ....Blue lovely bird!!!!.... ....More than beautiful!!!! <3


----------



## Abdulbaki

Hi this black Fantail Is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## almondman

Loving the neck sheen! Beautiful burd.


----------



## nancybird

Wow.Thats a beautiful bird.


----------



## Peacbackacha

I know nothing about showing pigeons, but I do know a fine animal when I see one!

You've got it!


----------



## markbrown

You guys a have a wonderful pigeons pics I love to see this all especially last small pigeons.. Have a look at this roller pigeons..


----------



## Pewwriter

What a beautiful PIGEON. My husband raised Rollers for 45 years and raised some stunning birds but I've never seen one like that!


----------



## Jay3

Very pretty bird. Nice markings.


----------



## Kuna

*Pic a day *

This is my most unusual bird... the headless horseman


----------



## altergromit

Cute pigeon, as long as visible! 
...And this is my Giovanni, my "pigheaded" pigeon!!


----------



## Jay3

Cute pic...................


----------



## altergromit

Coo, cooo!!.... ^_^


----------



## Michy

*Happy holidays from Henri and Simon!!*

Annual photo of the season


----------



## epul

You are right on that


----------



## ThePigeonShack

neki-18 said:


> more pictures of my loverly pigeons


any of these for sale


----------



## ZACHARIAH

very nice birds


----------



## ZACHARIAH

love the rollers


----------



## altergromit

...And what about my lovely Giovanni?   ...He was watching pigeons outside...


----------



## nabisho

*Baby Dove wishing you a Merry Christmas*

Baby dove has perched on my finger if front of the Christmas tree just so he could wish you & yours a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year.


----------



## altergromit

MERRY CHRISTMAS "Baby Dove" and to everybody from me and from Giovanni!!


----------



## BobDaPaloma

altergromit said:


> ...And what about my lovely Giovanni?   ...He was watching pigeons outside...


nice to see you here=)

Here some pictures of flying racing pigeons:
http://www.bobdapaloma.com/photo-galleries/flying-racing-pigeons/


----------



## altergromit

*Giovanni and the others*



> Here some pictures of flying racing pigeons:


...Thank you BobDaPaloma!!! ...I love your photos and your videos! ...My Giovanni's dream! 
...Well, he can be happy even "fluttering" here and there as he can do!


----------



## MasterJ

Here my pigeon! And ready to lay eggs


----------



## altergromit

........I hope I'll see the little ones soon!!


----------



## altergromit

*No message?....*

What happened? ...No message...


----------



## MasterJ

There was an error in my message hehe. Here it is! 1st Egg  I don't know when will the 2nd one will be out. Just click the image.

http://postimg.org/image/8lx8re3wf/


----------



## altergromit

MasterJ said:


> .....I don't know when will the 2nd one will be out.


...HOW CUTE!! ... ...But then I wanna see the "kids"!! ....


----------



## MasterJ

altergromit said:


> ...HOW CUTE!! ... ...But then I wanna see the "kids"!! ....


Haha not yet. If they "will" hatch. The male is too lazy to sit on the egg :O


----------



## altergromit

*The egg!*



MasterJ said:


> The male is too lazy to sit on the egg :O


...Give him a TV close to the egg... ...so soon with the Football World Cup he will sit on it longer!! 
...Ok, now seriously, I hope you'll post the photos!!


----------



## MasterJ

altergromit said:


> ...Give him a TV close to the egg... ...so soon with the Football World Cup he will sit on it longer!!
> ...Ok, now seriously, I hope you'll post the photos!!



Haha. I'll post when something happen. lol


----------



## MasterJ

The 2nd one is out!  I'll take a picture when I have the opportunity. I dont want to bother them hehe.


----------



## altergromit

MasterJ said:


> The 2nd one is out!  I'll take a picture when I have the opportunity. I dont want to bother them hehe.


...But they will be watching TV, so you can take all photo as you want! 
...I can't wait!!...


----------



## MasterJ

altergromit said:


> ...But they will be watching TV, so you can take all photo as you want!
> ...I can't wait!!...


Have to wait patiently  And its rainy season here.


----------



## altergromit

MasterJ said:


> ...its rainy season here...


...What does it mean? ...Do they "take more time" to "born" in the rainy season?... ...I'll wait!


----------



## MasterJ

altergromit said:


> ...What does it mean? ...Do they "take more time" to "born" in the rainy season?... ...I'll wait!


I think so? I did read some articles about "how many days does egg" something like that, and it depends on the season wether it will take more time or just normal.

I really love my male! xD he always pick fight with me and it tickles me but sometimes it hurts.


----------



## altergromit

MasterJ said:


> I really love my male! xD he always pick fight with me and it tickles me but sometimes it hurts.


...And so is my "almost wild" Giovanni!! XD ...Who knows, maybe sometimes he will be more "domestic" but he is going well... ...I bite me sometime, but he wants my company!


----------



## MasterJ

altergromit said:


> ...And so is my "almost wild" Giovanni!! XD ...Who knows, maybe sometimes he will be more "domestic" but he is going well... ...I bite me sometime, but he wants my company!


Yes yes! haha maybe mine and yours are cousin from their greatgreat+10 father. haha


----------



## altergromit

It could be!!... ^_^


----------



## MasterJ

My male pigeon was lost.


----------



## altergromit

MasterJ said:


> My male pigeon was lost.


...  .... ...What does it mean? ...He flow away?... ...And his "wife", his son (the egg...)??...


----------



## MasterJ

altergromit said:


> ...  .... ...What does it mean? ...He flow away?... ...And his "wife", his son (the egg...)??...


I let him fly I thought he will comeback. That was a bad choice tsk. The female is currently sitting on eggs even if she's the only one. ( In the first place the female was the only one who sits on the eggs, she only get out when eating then back again. ) The egg still good. "I think" gotta buy a male when the eggs hatch. "That is if the female doesn't abandon the eggs"


----------



## MasterJ

altergromit said:


> ...  .... ...What does it mean? ...He flow away?...


I only let him out in front of the loft.


----------



## altergromit

MasterJ said:


> I only let him out in front of the loft.


...Sometime I think I'm "lucky" having a pigeon who cannot be "free"... ...I mean, he lives in his aviary and in my dining room... ...Not outside because of his bad wing, so I don't have to be worry about that... ...But your pigeon could be "happy" somewhere... ...I wish you he will come back... ...I know they do...
...A question: the female pigeon... ...could she "refuse" the new partner?...


----------



## MasterJ

altergromit said:


> ...Sometime I think I'm "lucky" having a pigeon who cannot be "free"... ...I mean, he lives in his aviary and in my dining room... ...Not outside because of his bad wing, so I don't have to be worry about that... ...But your pigeon could be "happy" somewhere... ...I wish you he will come back... ...I know they do...
> ...A question: the female pigeon... ...could she "refuse" the new partner?...


I don't think he will comeback. That male was a "former racer". The past owner said so. And I think the male is already back on him. He is very far from my place though so I cannot get it anymore.

I will let the female alone for a while before giving her a new partner.


----------



## altergromit

MasterJ said:


> ...That male was a "former racer". The past owner said so. And I think the male is already back on him...


...So if it is so... ...Your pigeon will be fine anyway, if it was, in some way, his decision... ...It is a bit sad... ...I believe having many pigeons for racing or so, this is must be the risk...  
*sigh* ...Well, then you'll love the next male pigeon, if you'll take one!


----------



## MasterJ

altergromit said:


> ...So if it is so... ...Your pigeon will be fine anyway, if it was, in some way, his decision... ...It is a bit sad... ...I believe having many pigeons for racing or so, this is must be the risk...
> *sigh* ...Well, then you'll love the next male pigeon, if you'll take one!


Yeah, it's sad that I don't have a pigeon anymore that fight me.
I'll take another pigeon "If" the egg hatch, and if don't I'll free the other pigeons.


----------



## altergromit

MasterJ said:


> ...and if don't I'll free the other pigeons.


...What do you mean? ...How many pigeons do you have? Why you'll free the others?...


----------



## MasterJ

altergromit said:


> ...What do you mean? ...How many pigeons do you have? Why you'll free the others?...


I only have three pigeons.
I might stop keeping pigeons on the moment and maybe return again when I want to. That's my decision "If" the egg doesn't hatch if it will, I might continue and buy 2 male since my last 2 pigeon is a female.


----------



## altergromit

MasterJ said:


> ...and maybe return again when I want to...


...Oh, if I was in your shoes, I would miss them... ....but if it is your decision, if they will be fine, then it will be fine too...


----------



## MasterJ

altergromit said:


> ...Oh, if I was in your shoes, I would miss them... ....but if it is your decision, if they will be fine, then it will be fine too...


Yea, I will miss them. But it's fine.


----------



## hichamcho

*video pigeons natural*

http://youtu.be/H_L1UiYN3EQ


----------



## MasterJ

The eggs are dead.


----------



## Jay3

MasterJ said:


> The eggs are dead.



Why don't you guys start your own thread. This thread is supposed to be pictures of others birds and things like that.


----------



## MasterJ

Jay3 said:


> Why don't you guys start your own thread. This thread is supposed to be pictures of others birds and things like that.


No one is posting pictures anymore, so we're trying to live it up again. And it is not against the rules.


----------



## altergromit

MasterJ said:


> The eggs are dead.


...But you said: "That's my decision "If" the egg doesn't hatch if it will, I might continue and buy 2 male since my last 2 pigeon is a female" so I'll wait for seeing the 2 new male and who know, there will be the eggs! 
...And since there weren't pictures anymore, I'll post my new Giovanni's portrait!


----------



## MasterJ

altergromit said:


> ...But you said: "That's my decision "If" the egg doesn't hatch if it will, I might continue and buy 2 male since my last 2 pigeon is a female" so I'll wait for seeing the 2 new male and who know, there will be the eggs!
> ...And since there weren't pictures anymore, I'll post my new Giovanni's portrait!


Haha, I only have 1 more pigeon left because. And I might buy it a male since I want to keep pigeons.  By the way, the other egg have a crack in it but it it's not moving so I decide to wait a few days if something might happen.

Btw, nice bird you got there. Post more pictures of your birds. Haha.


----------



## Jay3

MasterJ said:


> No one is posting pictures anymore, so we're trying to live it up again. And it is not against the rules.


No, not against the rules. Just annoying when you get an alert that someone has posted, and you go in and it's just your thread. Wouldn't it make more sense to just start another thread?


----------



## MasterJ

Jay3 said:


> No, not against the rules. Just annoying when you get an alert that someone has posted, and you go in and it's just your thread. Wouldn't it make more sense to just start another thread?


Maybe there is a "unsubscribe to this thread" button. Sorry about that.


----------



## Chuck K




----------



## Jay3

Now that is a beautiful bird.


----------



## Charis

MasterJ said:


> Maybe there is a "unsubscribe to this thread" button. Sorry about that.


The point is this. If one does want to see a picture and is subscribed to this thread for that reason, dialog that isn't a cool picture is very disappointing.
That subscribed person shouldn't be the one to unsubscribe. Get it?


----------



## Chuck K

I like this thread, and I am glad I found it.


----------



## Jay3

Wow! I'm glad you did too. Do you take the pics of the birds? Very pretty.


----------



## pigeonjim

Jay3 said:


> No, not against the rules. Just annoying when you get an alert that someone has posted, and you go in and it's just your thread. Wouldn't it make more sense to just start another thread?


Picture of the day, or Soap opera of the Day, I will take a picture of the day!! Thanks Chuck!!


----------



## Chuck K

Jay3 said:


> Wow! I'm glad you did too. Do you take the pics of the birds? Very pretty.


I took the pics. I built a photo box to take the pictures, but of course I am cherry picking only the best to post. 

Taking pictures of pigeons is like herding cats, and no matter what you do some birds will not cooperate.


----------



## Jay3

Chuck K said:


> I took the pics. I built a photo box to take the pictures, but of course I am cherry picking only the best to post.
> 
> Taking pictures of pigeons is like herding cats, *and no matter what you do some birds will not cooperate.*




Just gives you a challenge is all. LOL.


----------



## Chuck K




----------



## Jay3

How interesting he is. Looks like a little white beard. LOL.


----------



## Chuck K

Jay3 said:


> How interesting he is. Looks like a little white beard. LOL.


Actually he is a she. 

She looks a lot larger in the photo than in the hand. She is showing her good side the beard doesn't go all the way around. 

Thanks for the comments. 

Why isn't this thread more active? It is a great place to show case the birds, and it is not that hard to get a photobucket account to upload pictures.


----------



## Silver Wings

Noticed a rainbow tonight, so I sent the doves up hoping for a good shot...


----------



## Chuck K

Nice picture. I used to live in open country like that. I miss it a lot.

If you put up rollers when a front is coming through you risk not getting any back.


----------



## Silver Wings

Thanks, I was really hoping my homers would fly towards the rainbow 
I think no matter where you are, you miss a place you aren't. Love it here, but I miss the cool canopy of the Appalacian mountains when summer hits. Winters, I miss the beaches of the southeast. Just can't have it all darn it. Lol


----------



## Ananth_Tvli

Awesome


----------



## Chuck K




----------



## altergromit

Beautiful indeed!!!... ^^


----------



## Jay3

Yes, he has some pretty birds.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Boy oh Boy! Prettiness overdosed!
I also loved the eye,wish I could see it better. Oops fancier's point of viewing a bird!!!


----------



## Chuck K

Thanks folks.

The eye on that bird was a soft gray / pearl at the time of the picture. The eyes were just beginning to change to yellow/orange. I had a young cock bird whose eyes turned a green color very close to the color in the background on that picture. They stayed green for a little more than a year before they finally turned orange. I wish I had gotten a picture of those eyes, but they had stayed green for so long I thought that the green was going to be the final color and I never recorded them before they turned.

The recessive red bird has begun the first moult, and it is showing a lot of white feathers in the shield now. I have had a quite a few of the recessive reds out of this line that get more white in the shield as they age.

Many of the original birds in this line had white-butted wings, and pairing those with that marking has resulted in a white-side or odd-side from time to time. The two pictures below are a pair of sisters from 2013. You can't tell it in the pictures but both birds are white-sides and they are also both odd eyed. The blue is a baldhead, but the recessive red has some markings on the head. They say you can't raise a recessive red bald head, and so far in all the rollers I have had that statement has held true.


----------



## Jay3

Very nice. Wish you had gotten a pic of those eyes also.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Hmmmm,you know how to work on them. And you're good at it,your birds show it.
Thanks for sharing the words and pics... Chuck k


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Meet "Chirpy"
Last youngster before moulting. I like this non-cooperative one


----------



## Chuck K

Nice young bird Jass. I like the grizzles. 

I didn't have any in my family of rollers, but I borrowed a cock off a friend and started a project with him. I have a second generation youngster about the same age as the one in your picture. The only problem right now is that I can't seem to get a grizzle that isn't recessive red. The first two sons off the original were recessive red, and the grandson that carries grizzle is also recessive red. I am trying to get to some homozygous blue grizzles. I used to have some beautiful blue based stork marked birds in my old family of rollers.

BTW: I finally learned that if I go out at night and take the birds off the perch I get pictures where they are more relaxed. Even then some of them just won't cooperate. The only problem with most of the pictures is that I feed in the evening, and the birds are showing a bugling crop.


----------



## Chuck K

Playing with the new camera, but I think I got the shutter speed a little to slow on this one. It blurred just a bit.

Black Vulture in flight


----------



## Jass SamOplay

The parents of this bird give me ash reds,mostly. They give me a grizzle once in a while so I was excited about this one. He's actually an ash red underneath cuz I have bred few youngters like this before that they gave me in the past, to have grizzles but they gave me ash reds instead.
Yes I've tried at night, birds are calm. I tried with this bird at night but the shot wasn't showing what he really looks like. Even in this shot he's not looking as good as he really is but...
We would love to see your grizzles if you're comfortable.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Nice shot! The vulture's looking at you,he probably wants an explanation why you clicked him without his permission. LL. Sorry, couldn't let this one slide


----------



## Jay3

Chirpy is a very pretty little guy. I have one that looks kind like him. Nice bird.


----------



## Jay3

Nice shot Chuck. I passed one the other day sitting on a fence post about 12 feet back from the road. I was so mad that I didn't have my camera, as I never see them so close up. They're great. I have gotten shots of them hovering over house chimneys in the winter time, with their wings spread, trying to warm up on a cold morning. Interesting birds.


----------



## Larsie1313

Great pictures of all the birds.


----------



## Larsie1313

Just trying to load a large picture. Lets see if this one works.


----------



## Jay3

Awww! That's cute. I like the soft colors of the parent.


----------



## altergromit

Larsie1313 said:


> Lets see if this one works.


<3 Adorable!! ^^


----------



## Chuck K

Larsie, That is a good looking pigeon. What breed is it? I used to have some spread ash birds like that one. I still have some ash red bars and blacks. One day I'm going to pair a couple of them up and try to get more of those.

Jass, I will post some pictures of the two grizzles tomorrow. Someone created a one picture a day rule for this thread.  I just finished going through all the prior posts in this thread, and now I'm ready to put out some more pictures. 

Jay3, I had never seen a Black Vulture until I moved to the Houston area. The Turkey Vultures were the only ones we saw in west Texas, and they weren't all that common. The Black Vulture has a reputation for killing newborn livestock and wildlife. They are a much more aggressive bird than the Turkey Vulture. It may just be my imagination but over the last twenty years it seems to me that a lot of birds have increased their ranges. In west Texas we never had White-wing doves but they showed up about ten to fifteen years ago, and now there are great numbers of them. It was the same with Grackles, Cardinals, and wild Ring Neck doves.


----------



## Larsie1313

Chuck, Its a Roller Hen. I raised 3 more young from her this year that look just like her.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Larsie1313,she's a killer beauty.

I'm jealous of you


----------



## Chuck K

These two photos are the grizzle project I am working on. The cross into the family to get these birds was also a Birmingham Roller so I am not crossing breed lines to bring in the grizzle. I am just bringing it into a heavily line bred / inbred family that I have had for a number of years.

The first picture is a first generation cock bird from the initial out-cross. The second photo is a son off the first bird. The type on this youngster is looking good so far. Both of these grizzles are recessive red, but I'm trying to get to a near white (homozygous) blue based grizzle. I anticipate the younger one will turn considerably more white as he molts in adult plumage. He is already showing more in his neck. The father had a lot less white as a young bird.

Next year these projects are going to slow down, because I am moving where I can put the birds back in the air, and start breeding for performance again. The color projects have just been something to keep me sane while I have to live in this area.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Thanks for posting pics. It was worth the wait. They look beautiful.
The bird with red(colored) flights looks great when flying like your cock bird have.

Most of my birds shed feathers from neck especially to replace them with more white feathers. He will have whitish grizzle neck maybe heavy grizzle like his father or maybe even more whitish.


----------



## pigeonjim

Chuck K said:


> Playing with the new camera, but I think I got the shutter speed a little to slow on this one. It blurred just a bit.
> 
> Black Vulture in flight


If I had too many of these flying over my home, I would go see a Dr. and stay inside!!


----------



## Chuck K

pigeonjim,

I'm getting old but not that old yet. At least I hope I have a few more years.


----------



## Chuck K

I posted this picture to another thread a couple days back, but I thought I would also put it here.

I like bronze in the blue birds. This one will most likely moult out a lot of the bronze with the first moult, but the bar and checks may stay.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli

I took this yesterday. A pair of adult homers. The one in the left is a cock Baltima and the other a hen Tia.


----------



## Chuck K

Ananth,

I don't mean to be insulting but those are not homers. I have never seen a homer that wasn't clean legged. The one on the left has small boots, and the one on the right is grouse legged. The one on the left has more of a tumbler / roller look to the head. The one on the right has a homer head. I think your birds are crosses. The one on the right has more homer blood in it than the one on the left.


----------



## Chuck K

Yellow Homer hen. The front of the face on a homer is unmistakeable. I call that look the Roman nose. Most strains of homers that I am familiar with are going to always show that trait.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli

Chuck, your comment is not the least bit insulting. I am here to learn the facts and am a starter in the world of pigeons. Apart from very distinctive features like a clean leg etc. I am unable to tell the difference between the birds. Like for eg. you say that the head and the front of the face are different, I can't make out the differences, can you(or someone) explain in detail further? Are there any websites that teach you the basics of identifying a breed?


----------



## ThePigeonGene

Its mainly a matter of familiarity

The more pictures of a certain breed you look at the more easily you will see how its features are different to another breed - from the way they stand, to how domed their head is, how long the beak etc

Online you can also find 'breed standards' for show birds - they tell you exactly what the bird should look like etc

I always read up on the standard the day before I go buy a new bird, even if it is a breed I am familiar with


----------



## Ananth_Tvli

Let me research. Thanks.


----------



## Chuck K

The Pigeongene is right you can pick up a lot of information from pictures and books. If you do a google search you can find some pictures of most of the common breeds.

Another good way to see a lot of breeds and compare them to each other would be to attend some pigeon shows. I am not sure where you are located, but if the shows are are part of the area where you live try to attend some of them. You can see the birds that should be good representations of the standard for that breed. Watch the judges as they place the birds, and if you get a chance to speak to them (before or after the judging) get them to tell you what they are looking for in the breeds they judge.



Ananth_Tvli said:


> Chuck, your comment is not the least bit insulting. I am here to learn the facts and am a starter in the world of pigeons. Apart from very distinctive features like a clean leg etc. I am unable to tell the difference between the birds. Like for eg. you say that the head and the front of the face are different, I can't make out the differences, can you(or someone) explain in detail further? Are there any websites that teach you the basics of identifying a breed?


----------



## Ananth_Tvli

Sure Chuck. I will do that but i doubt we have shows in India, again this is only a guess. Let me try the other means.


----------



## rjackson0323

How is the roll from your line. Also very nice


----------



## Chuck K

Young indigo hen before the first moult.


----------



## Chuck K

rjackson0323 said:


> How is the roll from your line. Also very nice


I am not sure if you were asking me this question, but since I am the only one posting pics of rolllers I am going to assume it was to me.

This response is going to be long winded. 

The truth is I don't really know how the roll is in the line today. I personally have not been able to fly the birds for about ten years now due to a job move to an area where I have multiple problems with flying. I believe the roll is still good, but the roll isn't all that makes a good roller. I base that judgement on hearing back from a couple of folks that I send a few of youngsters to test out every year. I have been able to see some of these in the air and they were decent rollers but nothing breath taking on the days I was watching them. I have had a friend tell me I have given him birds that were super spinners but I wasn't able to confirm that because he put them up.

The original birds came to me from Eldon Cheney. They were a mixed kit with some from Eldon's line, and some from a line from a fellow named Gary Taylor. Gary's and Eldon's bloodlines went back to two foundation birds that were nest mates. These original birds had some super spin in them. The first three to four years when I was able to breed and fly off them. I a lot of the young birds that had some super spin and depth. I had owned some of the Gary Taylor birds prior to this, and those birds also had some super spin and depth in them. I am breeding a line very close to the original birds. In fact I am still breeding a few off two of the original cock birds. They are twelve years old now. 

The color birds in these pics like the indigo, the almonds, the grizzles, and yellows are project birds. None of these are full blood from the original line of birds. They came from an outcross to other families of birds. Some of these are supposed to go back to some birds from Randy Gibson from way back. I only keep a couple of each variation at any given time as I move the color genes toward the center of my main family. Even when I have them to 1/32nd of the original line, the color line will never be treated as a part of the main line. I intend to keep that Cheney/Taylor line pure. I breed out of individual breeding pens to ensure the main family stays pure. I don't have any information on how these crosses will perform because every time I send them on to people they tend to get locked up and used as breeders. 

I have less than a year to go before I can retire and move to a place where I get to start flying again. I will soon be able to tell how much of the qualities of the original family I was able to retain while breeding in the dark. I hope there are enough of those qualities to build a great flying kit. I want to be able to fly in the competitions and not only fly but be competitive.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Cute teen pigeon! Sorry,indigo??? and bronze. Might be the screen. How deep can they roll in the sky?


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Ckuck_K said:


> I have less than a year to go before I can retire and move to a place where I get to start flying again. I will soon be able to tell how much of the qualities of the original family I use able to retain while breeding in the dark.


Yeah,nothing more a fancier could hope for! looking forward to hear from you. We were probably typing at the same time.

Maybe its the bloodlines that got mixed but your pigeons have slightly a different head than other popular strains. Sorry,just saying what I feel. Do you know about Oliver zls's rollers,Chuck?


----------



## Chuck K

Jass SamOplay said:


> Cute teen pigeon! Sorry,indigo??? and bronze. Might be the screen. How deep can they roll in the sky?


Jass,

Indigo is the gene that mimics bronze, but in rollers is much more intense. Combined with spread this gene creates the andalusian laced coloration in pigeons.

When I was able to fly the birds most of them were between 20 and 30 feet deep with some less and some deeper. I really would like to get kit a that would roll between 25 and 35. I believe with this family that is possible, but not without being able to fly them out, and breeding from the deeper individuals.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

PS:When a bird like this young hen rolls,its a pleasure to watch. Dark body with white flights and tail, adds to the beauty.


----------



## Chuck K

Jass SamOplay said:


> Yeah,nothing more a fancier could hope for! looking forward to hear from you. We were probably typing at the same time.
> 
> Maybe its the bloodlines that got mixed but your pigeons have slightly a different head than other popular strains. Sorry,just saying what I feel. Do you know about Oliver zls's rollers,Chuck?



My bloodline has the same head as all the old Pensom line birds. 

I've never heard of Oliver zls. Where is he from?


----------



## Chuck K

Jass SamOplay said:


> PS:When a bird like this young hen rolls,its a pleasure to watch. Dark body with white flights and tail, adds to the beauty.


I actually like to watch the blacks and dark blues the best. The white flights act like a flag waving. The dark flights blur out on the faster birds, and the bird becomes the spinning ball or donut that it is supposed to be.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Chuck K said:


> I actually like to watch the blacks and dark blues the best. The white flights act like a flag waving. The dark flights blur out on the faster birds, and the bird becomes the spinning ball or donut that it is supposed to be.


Yep,they're real deal to watch.

His name's Olivers Henderson. His site name include zlsolivers or what.
This guy...http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yc6q5lvS8IQ#


----------



## Chuck K

"Pepperika is ten poles", that would be about three hundred feet.
"Most of these hens up in here are rolling down" 

Peak crests, Atlas color, and what else???
Every bird in that loft was something special?

When he put the birds in the air at the end of the video, there might have been one or two birds that would have a minimum quality and depth to score a point in competition.

Jass, the links below are the best videos I have ever found on the internet of Birmingham rollers in action, and while some of these birds are very very good only a few of them approach the ultimate in speed. There is a lot of what is called high X wing rolling. I have seen faster and tighter live.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_7xrYIOn_M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XbNwbxIDNs

I guess the fastest bird I ever saw was a blue check hen, that looked to be a little large. She was from a man named Frank Lavin, and she was put up by accident after a competition fly. She made the rest of that kit look like junk, and unfortnately since she had been brought for another breeder to take home, and had never been flown at that loft she was lost that day.












Jass SamOplay said:


> Yep,they're real deal to watch.
> 
> His name's Olivers Henderson. His site name include zlsolivers or what.
> This guy...http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yc6q5lvS8IQ#


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Cool videos! Yep,they're such a pleasure to watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jass SamOplay




----------



## Ananth_Tvli

What a beauty?


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Thanks! Yes she's a young homer hen


----------



## mrzeek

my hefty little man zeek


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Wow,heeeee! He's indeed very hefty and very hairy too.
LL


----------



## Ananth_Tvli

Know what Jass, I believed your bird was a he and tippler :-(


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Hi folks...!
This hen Flaire always like to sit over her cock Blacky. They can be in this position for several minutes. Caught them in the act in the middle of the night. Gotta love crazy hens!!!


----------



## Asfo Khan

*Magpie*

My sweet Black Magpie


----------



## Ananth_Tvli

Thats a truly naughty girl Jass ☺

Asfo Khan - what a beauty?


----------



## altergromit

Jass SamOplay and Asfo Khan; you have beautiful birds!!!... ^_^ <3


----------



## Asfo Khan

Thanks guys....


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Thank you all... Flaire's pregnant and I can't wait to see what her offsprings would look like!!!
Will share them with you guys...


----------



## Pidove




----------



## Flapdoodle

*Pearl Harbor Whites*










While waiting for the tour to start we had some time to kill. My older kids accused me of being the creepy pigeon lady from Home Alone 2. Once the kids saw how fun it was they all came over. I know there are pros and cons about feeding "rats with wings" but this was the highlight of the trip for me. 

If you have some time to kill all 70+ pictures can be found here:Pearl Harbor Pigeons


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Beautifullllllll !!! And your funny too


----------



## pigeonjim

Nice to see kids put there cell phones down long enough to notice nature!!


----------



## zapper123

pidove is that a morning dove? I thought they were impossible to train because they are always so scared!


----------



## Ananth_Tvli

Jass SamOplay said:


> Thank you all... Flaire's pregnant and I can't wait to see what her offsprings would look like!!!
> Will share them with you guys...


Jass, what happened to Flaire and her babies?


----------



## Pidove

zapper123 said:


> pidove is that a morning dove? I thought they were impossible to train because they are always so scared!


Pidove is a eurasian collared dove and he is so wonderful and cute and totally tame 

this is a video of him (not sure if link will work) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DidyVMhYtGs


----------



## PamperedPigeon

*Beach Bum Pigeons*

We went to Edisto Island last week and took our birdies...they enjoyed pecking at the shells and snuggling.


----------



## altergromit

*How did you....*

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....
...How did you know they would not fly away?!...


----------



## PamperedPigeon

*Thank you!*

Thank you altergromit...they're wings are slightly clipped...they can still fly, but it takes more effort, and they tend to give up around 6 feet...plus they like to stay close because they see Hubby and I as their protectors. We had a cabanna set up and they stayed under it within 3 feet of us...when someone would come over, they ran right to our feet.


----------



## altergromit

jessmith07 said:


> We had a cabanna set up and they stayed under it within 3 feet of us...when someone would come over, they ran right to our feet.


...What a "tenderness"!.... ^______^


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Cuties!!! They're nature lovers enjoying the beach but don't let'em go for a swim


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Ananth_Tvli said:


> Jass, what happened to Flaire and her babies?


Oh...sorry for delay in replying. I never visited this page after that.

Flaire is a young first time parent and turned out to be a horrible one. She couldn't do her job well and killed her babies by not feeding timely.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli

That's bad, better luck next time.


----------



## sport14692




----------



## PamperedPigeon

Sport14692...they're so beautiful!


----------



## sport14692

jessmith07 said:


> Sport14692...they're so beautiful!


Thank you, Have a great weekend


----------



## Chuck K

*Birmingham Roller 2012 Cock bird*


----------



## CBL

Spectacular picture and colour of that bird, I saved it lol


----------



## altergromit

WOW, really beautiful!! <3


----------



## PamperedPigeon

Chuck K - STUNNING colors! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PamperedPigeon

*Snuggle time*

My sweet Lola!


----------



## altergromit

*Lola (then Giovanni)*

How cute your "Lola"!!! <3
...Here is Giovanni!!...


----------



## PamperedPigeon

*Giovanni*

What a handsome boy!


----------



## altergromit

> What a handsome boy!


jessmith07, Too bad they cannot live together, they would have wonderful kids! ^_^


----------



## Chuck K

*Just another one of the rollers*

2013 Young Cock Bird


----------



## Doig

*I like this >>> Hen.*

lol, I tried to just submit a photo.. and it literally said 

"The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters"

BUT, anyways... here;s my great flyer..]


----------



## CBL

Very handsome or pretty lol. Looks similar to the check. I LOVE all the different colors that these birds can be, never stops amazing me the rainbow of colors.


----------



## Chuck K

*Old Man*

He was a bird I rescued from the local feed store. I watched him for a couple of weeks in a miserable little cage. I just couldn't leave him there even though I wasn't much into homers. I rationalized that someone kept him for close to ten years before they put him out to pasture. Just maybe he still has a couple of good youngsters in him. I might just start flying some homers.


----------



## LUCKYT

My experience tells me that unless he was a VERY good Bird he would NOT be here now.... Good decision on your part. He looks quality to me.
I would also jump at the chance to test his youngsters! Good call....


----------



## CBL

Soooo nice of you to say Mr T lol. I love that story, I too rescued a male that looks almost the identical color a red check I would say. My guy doesn't quite have all that dark neck tho the body is similar, maybe a silver red type check. Hes the one I caught in broad daylight by setting up a cage and using my own 3 as decoys, he walked right in  If I win my bylaw dispute, I will breed him too.


----------



## Chuck K

Thanks LuckyT, I am going to give him a shot at raising some youngsters just to see what he will produce.

CBL, He is not as dark in the neck or have as much light lacing in the shield as the picture shows. I just got a new camera, and I can't seem to get the white balance right for taking pictures in my photo box.


----------



## Doig

*I like her too>>>!!!*

The day she was born, I was astonished. 

YB


----------



## DonsPigeons

Visit my site if you have pigeons or doves WWW.PigeonBreed.Com Very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Really beautiful looking bird Doig!
Reminds me of my highflyer who is no more now!


----------



## LUCKYT

*Recessive Reds*









Hatched 12/21/14


----------



## whytwings

Cute ....I like their colouring


----------



## Chuck K

*True Brown*


----------



## LUCKYT

The Parents..


----------



## Chuck K

*Recessive Reds*

Luckyt,

Nice rich coloring in those reds. Do you find that recessive red begins to take over the loft? 

Most of my recessive reds tend to have a lot of white, but I have gotten a couple of selfs. Most of those came off black self birds. It also seems that the more I inbreed the more recessive reds show up. Quite a few of mine have also shown what I believe is ember. Like this one. He started out pretty basic recessive red lookiing but his first adult moult brought in a lot of blue.


----------



## LUCKYT

This is an unrelated pair, but yes I seem to get more. I breed for performance, and do not choose for color at all. lol.. The Red is just a symptom of my start up stock.The red hen of this pair is mated to this Cock only because she was the only hen I had left to match him up with. He rolls Good, She started to roll pretty good before lock down. 
The Dark Birminghams in my Pic. Albums are the core of my breeding efforts.
The Red Cock is self, the hen has 3 or 4 white feathers.


----------



## LUCKYT

That is a a nice looking Bird! I really like the Color. The first Pic is a true Brown? I suck at Color genetics... and Math for that matter! LOL


----------



## Chuck K

LUCKYT said:


> That is a a nice looking Bird! I really like the Color. The first Pic is a true Brown? I suck at Color genetics... and Math for that matter! LOL


Yes the first pic was a true brown. You can usually tell the true brown by the false pearl eye, but I have a brown racing homer hen that has a more gravel eye.

I like studying color genetics mostly just for the pleasure of knowing what will come from a pairing, but it can also help spot pedigree errors.

I was looking at a 'chocolate' hen on the iPigeon auction site this morning that was listed as coming from two black velvets. Getting a 'chocolate' (indigo) from two dark t-pattern (black velvet) birds is impossible. The indigo gene is dominant, and you only get it when one parent shows it.

Another bird was also listed as 'chocolate', but it was a true brown t-pattern. The indigo birds have a washed out terminal tail bar. The browns have the terminal tail bar.


----------



## Chuck K

A recent addition to the homers. He already hatched one young one, but I hope I not premature in putting the pair together. It is supposed to get cold for about a week here.


----------



## AndreiS




----------



## LUCKYT

Chuck K said:


> A recent addition to the homers. He already hatched one young one, but I hope I not premature in putting the pair together. It is supposed to get cold for about a week here.
> 
> LOL. Those Red squeeks I whose pic. I posted were hatched 12/20/14
> About 6' feet from my 24" exhaust fan run 24/7 And they are from a young pairs first nest ever. I live just outside Chicago. Cold is not a problem dampness is.
> My pairs were put together around first part of Nov. since I am not flying now. Squeeks born in the cold have an advantage in my eyes.
> Less active Germs, Parasites ect. No worry about flies.


----------



## Chuck K

*Cold*

It isn't just the cold in this part of the country.

I don't raise in an enclosed loft. A lot of years I can get away with raising all year long in my individual breeding pens. I even added an enclosed wooden box
to each pen filled with hay to help ensure survival of winter youngsters, but when you get a lasting chill in the thirties or forties here you also get wet with the humidity often in the sixty to eighty percent ranges. Cold with humidity kills youngsters easily. 

The timing of the mother leaving the nests with youngsters just coming into the pin feather stage is what creates the losses. Just a small window of good weather during this time and I don't have a problem. It is Russian roulette that I keep telling myself I shouldn't chance, but the fact that I don't have enough breeding room coupled with a lot of young birds I would like to try in the breeding loft has me taking some chances. If I lose the three young homers, the rest will go back in the hen and cock pens until mid-February.


----------



## LUCKYT

That is always a problem, that does not encourage steady air flow, I would but plastic on it and ad fans for air pull.
Ventilation is important. it has been damp, and hanging around 30 degrees all winter here. my floors are concrete no problem I use One 24" cheap box fan per section, on 24/7 all year. DRY as toast. Again those red squeeks are 6' away from my fans in a garage with openings on two sides a a completely worn out weather strip on the over head door. windows are just wire covered.
What most pigeon people call ventilation is completely no were close to what they really need. 
Just to be honest, there is NO place were there is a risk of winter Breeding IF you give up the image of what most people consider proper Loft ventilation. 

Imagine the amount of air flow you think they need, and multiply it by 20 or 100 times and you are close. If you can not feel the air being drawn in though other openings, you are not even close. If your loft has ANY dust you are not even close, IF you ever get bit by a Mosquito in your loft you are not even close.
As long as the fans are blowing OUT of the loft, it is almost impossible to have to much. BUT Loft size decides fan speed, and size.

Not to long ago someone in Fla. built a loft and showed his fan set up LOL, what a joke. when i use 4 X 4 mini loft I still use the large fan, I just cover part of it up (they are cheaper than most small fans believe it or not.


----------



## Chuck K

*Recessive Red*

This pic is one of my 2014 recessive reds. It is a young cock bird. He is out of a mother / son pairing, and he turned out small to medium like I like them. I also got a black self almost like him with just a bit longer tail out of that pair. I am going to go back to them again in 2015.


----------



## pigeon-lover0

My dog because I love her... Lol


----------



## LUCKYT

LOL, My Scooter, Because I love him too! (I could not resist)


----------



## pigeon-lover0

LUCKYT said:


> LOL, My Scooter, Because I love him too! (I could not resist)


HA!!! lol He posed so perfectly for that photo! Bet it took you a few tries.... Lol


----------



## LUCKYT

I have been around animals all my life and Scooter just blows my away.
If you explain to him, and tell him what you want him to do he does it, even if he has never done it before. But.. he hates to play Fetch. he will ONLY do it once,
then he wants to move on.
He watches T.V., and my Pigeons flying.
If he is in the Mood he bays at them, even when they are up pretty High.
I did not pose him actually, you just say, what a good looking Dog!,
And his ego kicks in lol...


----------



## pigeon-lover0

What a wonderful character that dog has. Hold on to that one.


----------



## LUCKYT

Amen, he is one of my best friends. He was a Gift from my oldest Son.. Who I miss a Lot.


----------



## Tigerlily625

One of my favorite pigeons but don't know what color this is


----------



## Chuck K

Tigerlily625 said:


> One of my favorite pigeons but don't know what color this is


That bird is a recessive red, and that is a nice looking bird too. It rolls like a Birmiingham Roller. Is it?


----------



## Tigerlily625

i believe it's a roller but I think there was WOE tumbler crossed into them resulting in feathered feet. It's Parents are recessive red but a lot darker than she is.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Wotta Beauty!!!


----------



## Chuck K

Tigerlily625 said:


> i believe it's a roller but I think there was WOE tumbler crossed into them resulting in feathered feet. It's Parents are recessive red but a lot darker than she is.


Short boots on the legs is fairly common in rollers even some of old line Pensom birds carried boots. There are a few families around that even have small muffs.


----------



## adrean41




----------



## Doig

Hey~!

That is a nice fella you got there! 

Every time I try doing that, I end up with droppings on me! 
HAHA!

I wonder what color your fella is going to be, after molting?


----------



## adrean41




----------



## rjackson0323

Hey Chuck how deep of a roll do you get out of your line of birds.


----------



## pigeonjim

This fella either thinks he is a pirate, or the bird thinks it is a parrot!! Hee!! I have one that does does that when I'm feeding, pretty neat!!


----------



## Doig

@ pigeonjim, 

HAHA YEAH! Like a pirate parrot

Sadly one of my favorite fliers do not like to act like a parrot with me.
Here she is.


----------



## Chuck K

rjackson0323 said:


> Hey Chuck how deep of a roll do you get out of your line of birds.


I haven't flown these birds in years. I have been living in a place that I could not fly since 2004 but that will change this year. I am retiring and moving out of this place.

When I was flying the birds I was seeing birds in the twenty to thirty foot range. Once in while you might get one that would on occasion go forty. The pedigrees on the original birds showed a lot of birds in the forty to sixty foot range. That looks good on paper , but I never saw anything that was consistently going deeper than thirty, and most were twenty to twenty five.
They had a lot of speed but no extreme depth. I am keeping my fingers crossed that I have been able to keep that speed, and some semblance of kitting. I have bred as close to the originals as I could. I still have two cock birds from the originals and a few others that I raised and got to fly for a short time.


----------



## rjackson0323

Thanks for the reply keep me posted and lets exchange ideas. I will post a few pics in a few days so you can see what I am breeding, Again Thanks.


----------



## Chuck K

*A Poor Quality Recessive Red Turns into an Ember in Pictures*

This set of pictures shows a young poor quality recessive red that reveals ember as it moults. The first pictures were about three weeks after it left the nest, and it had already started to moult in a line of grey feathers in the shield. The second set of pictures shows him as he looks today at about the two half to three month old mark. I think he will probably continue to lose the recessive red with each moult.


----------



## Doig

OOH....

wow... 

bet you didn't see that coming Chuck K...


----------



## Chuck K

Doig,

You're right. I didn't know it was even in any of the birds. I have been breeding this family for twelve years, and in just the last couple of years I have seen three of these pop out. It makes me think it is not an expression of just one recessive gene.

This bird has shown the more drastic color change. One of the other ones was a recessive red self, and he was beginning to show a lot of change but he died on me. The other one I still have but is carries a lot of white in the shield so it is harder to see the change to blue.


----------



## Doig

Ha! Well don't be surprised if next molt it becomes a full blue bar! Hahaha! Just kidding... 

But color genetics is crazy like you mentioned with your birds...

My recessive white decided to shed all its white tail into a blubar banded tail after a year...

I have a very hold homer that is like a mutt/multi colored homer... And he literally changed his tail color after 6 yrs of living... Grizzle tail into grizzle+banded+white. And that was after six years of molting... I thought he was "evolving" haha...

Your bird is "evolving"!


----------



## Thegreekid

This is dark hawk hanging out after feed.


----------



## Chuck K

*Latest Addition*

This young homer is just about ready to come out of the breeding pen. I was surprised by the spread ash color. I didn't realize the brown hen was carrying spread.


----------



## kingdizon

My pair of ruby rollers


----------



## Chuck K

*Ruby Rollers*

Nice looking pair. I have some very similar. I used to get on Tony's site, but it has been down for months.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

They are real "rubbies". Nice birds!


I'm so.... I couldn't see even a single pic Chuck K posted. If you could,please post the upcoming pics in less than 300 kb.


----------



## kingdizon

Chuck K said:


> Nice looking pair. I have some very similar. I used to get on Tony's site, but it has been down for months.


It has been down? It always looks up and running to me. Maybe the forums portion is no longer active but you can still buy birds and look at the articles which are very helpful. I got the training young birds dvd and the how to breed better rollers booklet.


----------



## kingdizon

My second pair. Cream hen and almond cock. Recently paired up


----------



## Thegreekid

Nice looking birds these are my macodanian turbits


----------



## Chuck K

Jass SamOplay said:


> They are real "rubbies". Nice birds!
> 
> 
> I'm so.... I couldn't see even a single pic Chuck K posted. If you could,please post the upcoming pics in less than 300 kb.


And I thought everyone was just ignoring me. 

I got a new camera, and it spits out some great images but whopper size files.
I'll see if I can find a way to downsize them.

Thanks

kingdizon, I really like that almond. The color is about as good as almond gets in rollers. He looks like he has turned darker like they do with age. How old is he?


----------



## Chuck K

*Ghost roller*

I like playing around with a product called Irfanview.


----------



## kingdizon

Chuck K said:


> kingdizon, I really like that almond. The color is about as good as almond gets in rollers. He looks like he has turned darker like they do with age. How old is he?


He is 4 I believe...got him from a local guy in the AARC. I was very amazed and VERY appreciative because that picture doesnt do him any justice, he is a beautiful bird. He said since I am just starting out I could get him to mate with that cream hen. Cant wait to see what they throw. I know my rubys will only throw me redbars and bluebars. Might switch up the pairings next round...maybe.


----------



## CBL

*Hahahaha*



Chuck K said:


> I like playing around with a product called Irfanview.


I used the night feature on my ipad, triple clicked home and got the real daytime 
picture of this bird and is VERY pretty, change it back so we can all see it !!


----------



## Chuck K

*New addition to the flock*

I've got a growing flock of homers. My roller friends are going to think I've gone over to the dark side.


----------



## Jay3

Nice! Love the blacks.


----------



## kingdizon

Everyone really likes this guy right here.


----------



## krzys_cce

Here is my raggedy bird. CBL is helping me get her into a peek condition with beautiful feathers and get her weight up.


----------



## kingdizon

My almond roller


----------



## almondman

kingdizon said:


> My almond roller


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonjim

krzys_cce said:


> Here is my raggedy bird. CBL is helping me get her into a peek condition with beautiful feathers and get her weight up.


That is one cute raggedy bird! LOL! CBL and you will get that bird back to top!! Til then, you need a pretty pink band on her leg!! Best wishes, Jim


----------



## krzys_cce

pigeonjim said:


> That is one cute raggedy bird! LOL! CBL and you will get that bird back to top!! Til then, you need a pretty pink band on her leg!! Best wishes, Jim


hah Jim, thanks!

CBL has been great! Her bird knoweledge is just amazing! All the changes she made me do and all the help she provided are already showing! 

As for pink band..if you look closely, there already is a pink band on her leg! Thanks to CBL!


----------



## pigeonjim

krzys_cce said:


> hah Jim, thanks!
> 
> CBL has been great! Her bird knoweledge is just amazing! All the changes she made me do and all the help she provided are already showing!
> 
> As for pink band..if you look closely, there already is a pink band on her leg! Thanks to CBL!


Sorry, You are right! Teach me to open my mouth without my bifocals on!!


----------



## krzys_cce

pigeonjim said:


> Sorry, You are right! Teach me to open my mouth without my bifocals on!!


NO worries! I will post updates as her feathers are slowly getting better!


----------



## kingdizon

Some of my breeders. Ashred is a hen and the two blacks are cocks.


----------



## rjackson0323

kingdizon said:


> Some of my breeders. Ashred is a hen and the two blacks are cocks.


Put a larger size screen on the floor everything will fall to the ground or a drawer.


----------



## kingdizon

My first young roller in the kit. Chillin in the early morning.
A pigeon sits in a cage and contemplates existence.


----------



## pigeonjim

My wife and Gran-daughter planting flowers around one of my lofts. Plenty of fertilizer around! lol


----------



## pigeonjim

One of my racers


----------



## kingdizon

Young squab starting to show its colors


----------



## kingdizon

My Ruby Roller. Gonna be the first one im keeping gonna go in the kit in a couple days.


----------



## R&K Rollers

*Couple Baldies*

My breeders


----------



## R&K Rollers

Here's my ruby cock


----------



## R&K Rollers

My best hen


----------



## CBL

Love the grizzle on top pretty bird.


----------



## R&K Rollers

Yeah I love her color, she's awesome in the sky also


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Loved the ruby cock.


----------



## Chuck K

This hen is the latest addition. She is not near show quality by today's standard, but she is just right for my standard.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

She's one heck of a beauty. Seems top standard to me. I don't know how you convince your birds to give you such amazing shots??? When I put them in a lighted box and stand in dark to take a pic they just keep sticking to one corner ducking their heads into shoulders! Al'rgt
Is she moulting for the first time? Her head may turn out whitish and her boots too!


----------



## Chuck K

*Photos*

Thanks Jass,

If you put something elevated in the box you can get the birds to perch on it almost every time. I have a ceramic bowl that I turn upside down for them to climb on. Most of them cooperate, but I have three birds in one family that will fight like mad to try to get out the hole I use for the camera.

This hen is smaller than my rollers. The show standard is for a bird larger than the rollers. The show birds also have a much shorter bill that curves down in a round arc inline with the downward pitch of the head. I doubt the show birds can even feed their own young. This hen will be able to feed young. She also doesn't have a good frill or good pointed crest.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Yes, but she's gorgeous.

Tried putting a brick in the middle of the box but guess my birds are camera shy.
You keep sharing your birds, its a pleasure to adore them.


----------



## matyo

I was having a picnic at my sister's place and this little dove arrived. Then he just chilled there for like half an hour with his stick. I found it weird that he would just stand there for so long but then I've seen why. He was tired and took a quick nap. It was sad watching how the stick he was keeping for so long fell out of his beak as he was napping.
P.S.: Sorry for the HUGE pic


----------



## sport14692




----------



## pigeonjim

That is one handsome bird! I'm kinda dumb on genetics concerning colors. Is that what they call a brown or chocolate bar? Jim


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Isn't it a ring neck dove? Its cute. Looking forward to start a family


----------



## RueBehavior

Lol, I just had to post this.


----------



## pigeonjim

RueBehavior said:


> Lol, I just had to post this.


Breakfast, lunch, dinner, then night time bling, bling!! lol Thats funny! Jim


----------



## Chuck K

*Trading Days*

The Conroe Trading Day was very good to me this year. I picked up two Oriental Frills. The hen was shown in a earlier pic in this thread. I also picked up an almond homer hen, a recessive yellow homer hen, and a pair of reduced rollers. This picture is the reduced roller cock bird.


----------



## RueBehavior

Thought I would share.


----------



## HeavyDlofts

Galatz Roller


----------



## RueBehavior

Awwwwww.


----------



## 1021742

Picture of the day


----------



## pigeonjim

Nice loft. I use the same fly traps and they work great. I found that if I put them about 10 to 20 feet away from the loft the flies actually follow them to the new spot and drag the flies away from the loft instead of hovering at the loft. Give it a try. Jim


----------



## Chuck K

Nice looking setup. Are the outer boxes kit boxes? Do you fly rollers?


----------



## 1021742

Thanks pigeonjim I'm going to give it a try
Chuck k thanks yes I fly rollers and I have kit boxes inside and outside


----------



## Chuck K

*Stencil Roller*

Oriental Frills carry two stencil genes Frill Stencil and Toy Stencil. Neither of those genes were originally present in Birmingham rollers, but they have been introduced. I posted some pictures recently from an auction site that showed some of the obvious project birds used to bring the Frill genes into rollers that were being pawned off on buyers as rollers. I am certain there wasn't a rolling bird in that bunch.

The stenciled bird in the picture below is the right type for a roller. Is she a roller in the air or a roller in name only? I don't know since I picked her up from an area feed store. I don't have any guarantee even that I will get rollers in her young, but she is a better start on introducing this factor or factors (Frill Stencil and/or Toy Stencil) into my birds than those 'early cross' project birds would have ever been.

I keep a tight family to an old performance bloodline, but I also like to dabble in color breeding. I breed the birds in individual breeding pens to make certain of their ancestry. I will be moving soon and I will see then how many real rollers I own.


----------



## hamza syed

Nice bird m8


----------



## hamza syed

their son


----------



## Quillmite

*Quillmite*

my,young birds,have just came off the dark,what is the best time to start putting lights on,ie befor the first race,now,or,after the first race.


----------



## Jay3

Have sent you a pm on how to start a thread.


----------



## starter916

*Sherazi bird*

6 weeks old red sherazi pigeon from afghanistan. This pigeon is very rare in the USA.


----------



## alby68

red tigered warsaw butterfly- they hover in the air like a butterfly


----------



## kiddy

Wow!!! Such a beautiful birds here, I think I never got a chance to go through this thread, worth spending time here. 
Alby: I never saw such short beaked pigeon!!! Are they all have same short beak in this breed?


----------



## RueBehavior

<3 sooooo cute.


----------



## RueBehavior

Awwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## alby68

another red tigered warsaw butterfly- and yes their beak is standard.


----------



## hamza syed

Highfliers Pairs 

1#








2#








3#


----------



## RueBehavior

To the two posts below mine, sooo beautiful! I never knew before this site that there were black and white pigeons. So adorable. 

___
Also the picture I want to share, lol....


----------



## ilovepigeons

Nice birds guys, keep them up


----------



## ancient homer

*hello guys, i'm new here! but i-m trying to acomodate*

I breed a local strain of homers , with medium homing capabilities. Greetings from Romania!you can see more pictures on my Facebook https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009090601683&fref=ts


----------



## FrostysGirl

Good morning from the East coast  
Here are my first little ones, hatched around the 1st of this month. 
Father is a rescued pure white homer. Mother is a highflier that I bought for him to keep him company. It was almost love at first sight.


----------



## Jay3

Adorable!....................


----------



## Chuck K

*This one flys low*

Flies


----------



## kiddy

Wow, little flightless is pretty cool  
Love him...


----------



## kiddy

FrostysGirl said:


> Good morning from the East coast
> Here are my first little ones, hatched around the 1st of this month.
> Father is a rescued pure white homer. Mother is a highflier that I bought for him to keep him company. It was almost love at first sight.


Just beautiful innocent creatures  
Is mother grizzled white /black?


----------



## equinluvrjen

*My 2015 babies.*

Here is my first clutch. Sired by almond Saint cock and out of black Saint hen.










Cock
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=2758&pictureid=27818

Hen
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=2758&pictureid=27820


----------



## kiddy

Beautiful birds (pigeons seem like capuchines?) you are going to have, one with mommy and other with pappa. Shooooo shweeeeet


----------



## Jay3

Good Lord! What a beautiful hen. Cock is beautiful too, but the hen.....................


----------



## equinluvrjen

Thanks  Saints were created by using Jacobins, Russian Tumblers and possibly a couple Capuchines.


----------



## kiddy

Thanks for the info.. They are awesome


----------



## CBL

Parentss are very regal looking.


----------



## Chuck K

*When the sun rises........*

Everyone comes to the water holes in the desert. 

When I was young you never saw Grackles not even in the cities in the desert. They not only arrived in the cities they spread into the countryside.
They are very dependent on the windmills, and water holes with submersible pumps that farmers and ranchers maintain for their cattle.


----------



## NcwaneKay

hello i'm new here, nice birds you guys have!


----------



## Chuck K

*Feral Pigeons*

The feral pigeon in this picture is a member of a flock in the desert country of southeast New Mexico. There are several small flocks of about eight to fifteen birds in this area. These birds are thirty miles from the nearest city. They never leave this area, and they have been here for better than twenty years now. They use the abandoned oil field equipment and plant buildings in the area for nesting and roosting. The area has very few trees above ten to twelve feet high, and those trees are mesquite trees.


----------



## ancient homer

*a gift from a friend, have no idea what breed they belong.*

i saw them making back-flips, so i asume there are some kind of rolers.


----------



## DoveSvN

Wow. So many pretty birds on this thread. Here's a picture of Rufio, Bart, Anya and Ivy sunbathing.


----------



## Jay3

Very pretty. Nice picture.


----------



## epul

They look very relaxed in their environment


----------



## pigeonjim

My wife repainted this little statue over the weekend and to my surprise she turned the bluebird into a blue bar pigeon. Made me smile.


----------



## kiddy

Lol, she knows you love pigeons, so...


----------



## kiddy

DoveSvN, beautiful relaxing birds


----------



## Chuck K

*Show Tippler*

This morning I picked up another feed store find, and another color factor to work on. I had been looking to bring in a bird carrying brander bronze, and this show tippler is the first I have found in this area. This bird isn't the best quality since it has as a lot of black mixed into the neck and wing shield and the blue goes up onto the lower back, but it is good enough for my needs.


----------



## shorty2

I was amazed at the striking resemblance. Chuck and I have almost the same arm.


----------



## Chuck K

> I was amazed at the striking resemblance. Chuck and I have almost the same arm.


And to think I almost didn't post that picture.


----------



## Chuck K

*New Additions*

Once again trade day has been berry berry goot to me. 

Reduced Roller Hen









Dominant Opal Racing Homer Cock


----------



## Jay3

What handsome birds.


----------



## kiddy

Beautiful addition!!! 
Loved the hen color. No idea of genetics tho


----------



## superemmy

Wow! These birds are pretty!


----------

